# Supaf|y's 86 culass



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

We this is m project ride im hopin to get done for my senior year at school and if i can i will be first one so ill get to show off and maybe get more people into lowridin i hope u like it :biggrin: 











When i got my rims before all of the work starts









This is a 307 olds redone by jasper i put the aircleaner on it cleaned it up some 










I painted this inteior cause it looked better than the one tha was in it so i took it out of another cutlass i had and painted it up unforunatly its dirty  










There was 7 layers of paint on this car so i had to rempve them all it was built up so much i didnt even have any body lines on the car










takin more paint off











u can see how nice the car sets here also we shaved the handles on it makin it lookin cleaner









view of the front











and me takin more paint off with aircraft stripper which i got burned more woth the gloves on than off with


Will this is my cutlass please comment this is my first car and i hope i first lowrider and if u see anything or any questions jus tell me :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD I JUST GOT THE BODY WORK DONE ON MINES FOUND CANCER ON THE OPERA WINDOW LIP BUT NOT 2 BAD EITHER WAY GOOD LUCK AND ITS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks man yea i found some rust around the rear window luckly i had the other car so i got wat i need and replaced it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 21 2007, 12:19 AM~8145621
> *thanks man yea i found some rust around the rear window luckly i had the other car so i got wat i need and replaced it :biggrin:
> *


lovin the fat whites!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Got them from my buddy Scott aka Dolle on here , yea i like them alot gotta love white walls!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good so far homie. keep up the good work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man im tryin to ill keep u all updated with pics to :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 21 2007, 12:49 AM~8145782
> *Got them from my buddy Scott aka Dolle on here , yea i like them alot gotta love white walls!!
> *


 :thumbsup: car is lookin good can't wait to ride together


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Same here man same here.. Ican t wait for next summer cause we both should be ready to hit the streets!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Where you from?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Kentucky~ :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I know that, where AT in Kentucky?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lol outer parts of louisville :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Taylorsville if that helps :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool, just wondering. I'm in Florence, originally from Lex. area


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice u go to alot of the shows around here?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Had to change out hoods today that means i got to take all the paint off this one but my buddy scott hooked me up with some paint remover that beats sandin easly!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok will i got some more stuff done today check it out :biggrin: 










Will the metal got over heated and flexed so it screwed up my hood so i got he one from the other car on it so all that time and paint remover was a waste  but i had fun doin it thou :biggrin: 

heres the side


















Front

im startin the new task of removin al this paint thanks to scott for paint remove help me out alot








bondoed side where it must have had a little fender bender fixed it up and put some bondo on it










and the shaved rear end


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

And this is at end of day showin wat i have complished i was cery dirty but proud :biggrin: 










got all the paint off front pretty much










Got the new hood sanded down










Smoothed oout my shaved handle

and got some more paint off this side











And im tired now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

glad to help out hope to see it on the road soon so I can ride to shows with since mine isn't even close to being done :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww u know ur gettin close u need any help with it u know were i am :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

good luck on the build man. i am building up a regal.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man same to u. :biggrin: Wat year regal?


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

its an 86


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8148471
> *Nice u go to alot of the shows around here?
> *



Yeah, I usually hit all the bigger ones at least.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Once i finally get rollin i hope to hit alot of shows and stuff =) as long as i have enought for gas


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

if you have it done in time you could try and come to the westside lowriders picnic in hamilton oh...it is in july


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lol i think im lookin around late july or early august gettin her done. But ill see wat i can do thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 22 2007, 09:44 AM~8153831
> *Aww u know ur gettin close u need any help with it u know were i am  :biggrin:
> *


I know I just need money to finish it up I could have it done in a few days if I had the cash to buy everything I need :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Even if i had the money its still going to take me a while :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: Will it dosnt look like i did much but trust me my body feels it~!~


Will here is updated pics form wat i did today

This is me after workin for a long time still removin paint  and i even have my own blood in this car jus look at my coths jus showin i love my car  

















I got some more paint off the lower sides of the fenders









Finaly got the paint off the roof :biggrin: Tha was the big goal for me today









This is my lower A arm im gettin ready to reinforce and paint 
Im tired and glad im that much closer of reachin my goal


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

More pic tomorrow should have arm almost ready to be welded check in tomorrow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks good. Glad to see other people starting off right putting in work on their own shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 23 2007, 12:18 AM~8159042
> *Looks good. Glad to see other people starting off right putting in work on their own shit  :thumbsup:
> *


listen to this dude tommy he can teach you alot he has done some of the nicest paint jobs to come out of the ville


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guyz yea im tryin to learn how to do this stuff the right way it might be takin me a lot longer but in the long run i think it should turn out way better than if i halfassed it jus to get done. :biggrin: Thanks again for the support :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ANd u know i like takin advice cause that jus helps me make my car look better and so feel free to give me advice guys.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Gettin the metal for the Lower A arms so should have them posted up sometime this week :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

damn looking good i started that taking off all the paint thing on my 80 MC that shit had 3 different paint jobs, the only thing i actually got all the paint off of was the trunk lid shit is ALOT of work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ur tellin me bro i got 7 layers of paint and i have taken that all the way done ive been doin this fo almost 2 months but its showin and will show the time i have put in :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

whats up yall this is my cutty it has a 307 v8 50 l in it.I have big plans for this ride.. i just need a few more suggections.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ight today i got into weldin and i got one of my low ams reinforced this is my first time ever doin this but check it out and tell me wat u think :biggrin: 









This is it before i started i jus kinda cleaned it up
































































Dont forget this is my first time ever tryin this will plz tell me wat u think about it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow I'm pretty impressed what size metal did you use?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Im not for sure i know its going to be strong thou i jus added a ton of weight to it~ Come done tomorrow and check it out homie , im be down there workin on the other one  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 24 2007, 08:23 PM~8167887
> *~Im not for sure i know its going to be strong thou i jus added a ton of weight to it~  Come done tomorrow and check it out homie , im be down there workin on the other one  :biggrin:
> *


  I'll have both kids tomorrow so I'll try and make it down to check them out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ight man no rush im jus ready to show them off im proud of it for my first ones i know i can make the other better :biggrin: Jus need to go and get more weldin rod i kinda ran it really low  But its STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Now i got to Do the other one :uh: But i can say i made them :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hell yeah, U puttin in work on them arms! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hell yea i am and im died tired now and i still got the other side to go :uh: and the uppers :uh: :uh: But i enjoy workin on my car and thats wat its all about  and gettin the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Also gettin ready for primar :biggrin: finally its gettin close get some more pic up tomorrow so wat u guyz think about my A arms???


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

HEY IT LOOK REAL GOOD GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 24 2007, 09:11 PM~8167823
> *Ight today i got into weldin and i got one of my low ams reinforced this is my first time ever doin this but check it out and tell me wat u think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro  very nice work :biggrin: cant wait to see it done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man ill keep u posted going to work on other side today hopefully turns out as good as this one :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

It look like u getting it done man keep it up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Bro im tryin to :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

arm looks good :thumbsup: keep on moving it will be done in due time


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok i didnt get the other side done started late in the day but hes wat all i got 









My welds im still gettin the hang of the mig welder so dont be hattin :biggrin: 





































This is the side of my car that my dad worked on and got it lookin really nice and smooth


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: so wat u all think about this one comment plz


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

anyone


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good did you get any new primer yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah not yet, workin on the other a arm tryin to get it done today :biggrin: have pics tonight


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 23 2007, 05:43 AM~8160190
> *:biggrin: ANd u know i like takin advice cause that jus helps me make my car look better and so feel free to give me advice guys.
> *


sounds like you have the right attitude going for ya


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man i try to :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8182587
> *:biggrin: Thanks man i try to  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Man if I had the resources and knew the people I do know when I had first built my Impala I would have had a much better car. Now I've learned from my mistakes on the first car I have built now it's time for my second


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~This is my first car so im im tryin to make it special also have it for my senior year at school so im takin all of the ideas im gettin and usein them~ It jus helps when u can talk to someone that has already done it makes it better for u~ Also im learnin so many helpful skills doing this if i have a buddy that eeds help i can help them~ :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will now i jus finshin up my lower A arms i enjoyed doin this work.. maybe find a job doing some stuff like this that would be fun :biggrin: 





































Will tell me wat u think for my first set i think they turned out prety good :biggrin:


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice 
very nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~thanks man~ seeing that others like it makes all the hard work payed off thanks~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

looks good to me!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ~thanks homie~


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Going to try to get A arms done tomorrow then finsh body work~ Wat u guyz think about the A arms?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

arms look good homie.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~thanks man~ :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow I found a whole thread of nothing but euro front ends
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=193386&st=0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Wow i dont know if i can stop laughtin thats funny.. :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: a complete forum hahhahahhahahahhahahaha i think im going to tear up.. u would find it and show me lol .. i think im keepinmy front end but u keep pushin i might fall in and get one lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Will i finally finshed them!!! 




























Will tell me wat u think of the finally thing still got to paint them thou :biggrin:  more pics tomorrw


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Jun 26 2007, 11:35 PM~8183662
> *looks good to me!!
> *


how thick was the metal you used?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

It wasnt thick it was around 1/16 but im not going to hop it much this is my daily so i dont need it to thick but next time ill got with 1/8 go heavie on t but it way stronger than before and should take some good puunshiment :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I got done striping and sandin this side and dad got the shaved door handels he did super smooth so i put it on a pair of rallys so i dont risk gettin any thing on my rims..

















Man look at it dosnt it look terriable with thous on it :biggrin: but atleast my rims r safe 


























Will this is were i hit some paint remover were my dad already sanded done so he had to do it again but he did a good job fixin my mess like always :uh: :biggrin: 
But if it wasnt for him i would be lost his a O|d School guy so i enjoy his help alot!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good sometimes I think your dad is a little to old school :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k 
so when is it goimng to be ready for primer?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im cleanin garge and stuff hopefully this weekend hes returnin paint tomorrow and gettin wat i need :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:twak: :twak: he is a o|d skool guy , thats i enjoy his help :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

First off for all the great work and help my old skool dad has given me ill post the guy that has made it possible for me to even have a chance of havin a great lookin car he has shaved my handels done tons of bondo work showed me how everything works so jus showin my thanks to my Dad :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: 









One of his lowriders in a hoppin contest 
























Thats my buddy aka "My Dad" :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will i am finally DONE WITH SANDIN THE PAINT OFF!!!!!!!!! Took alsmot 2 months but i am done but now i have already sanded down body again get all rust spots up so i am ready for primar might get it on tomorrow if not SUNDAY will be the big day! :biggrin: :biggrin: so happy to be done with that mess now i can see it start comin back together and i can see this car gettin done !!!

here is some pics t show u wat it looks lke before we primar it me and dad took a|| the paint off ad did some finally toch up spots gettin it all smooth got all the cracks and stuff cleaned up and all the other stuff so here they are 




























Next time u see it it will have some primar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool I can't wait to see it in primer


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 21 2007, 09:51 PM~8151264
> *Ok will i got some more stuff done today check it out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





I see you shaved your lock....what do you use now a popper....if so Where did you get it ,,,how much,,,so and so forth :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea i used a popper.. they are early GM 70s power door locker i got mine from a buddy but u can look for some from older cars hope this helps some :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 29 2007, 09:54 PM~8205615
> *First off for all the great work and help my old skool dad has given me ill post the guy that has made it possible for me to even have a chance of havin a great lookin car he has shaved my handels done tons of bondo work showed me how everything works so jus showin my thanks to my Dad  :biggrin: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



... You're very fortunate and blessed to have that type of relationship and memories with your father, keep up the good work homie ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man I am fortunate and old skool says tanks also :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

your dad looks familar. Is his name John? you got an aunt named Amy?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea his name is John C and i have a aunt Amy :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

let me know when you are going to spray the primer if I have time I will walk down


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

U know i am cause i know u have some pointers u can give me so i will man :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD KID BUT I HATE THAT PICTURE


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

damn...lookin good bro...........keep it up...... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Jun 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8207675
> *... You're very fortunate and blessed to have that type of relationship and memories with your father, keep up the good work homie ...
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Thanks guys im tryin~ And i think it really stratin to show the time and effort we put in and i cant wait to start cruisin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: will i didnt get primar on this weekend but were shootin for monday!! :biggrin: ill be sure to get pics when we primar it :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I got it primared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pics should be up later tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hell yeah :thumbsup: can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will hear it is finally after takin all that paint off i got to put some back on :biggrin: but now i have body lines back on the car :biggrin: 


First we had to put this stuff on it was terriable i didnt like it at all but since it was bare metal we had to spray it on 



























then we finally got to put some praimar on this is when i got to see it really start to look alsome!!!! :biggrin: 




























Here is Dad paintin i did really good but it got hard after a few coats seein were u have sprayed and havnt and he could see them so i let him have some fun for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I had to put my spokes back on i needed to see it with the soild coat and i think it looks great!! 











heres the lower A arms i made


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

So i think it turned out lookin great tell me wat u all think about me and Dads paimar job we did :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys we worked on it and its really startin to pay off and i might jus be able to get it done for my senior year in high school!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin damn good homie. your making alot of progress.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 2 2007, 10:09 PM~8223427
> *lookin damn good homie. your making alot of progress.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Thanks guys~ Ill keep u all posted on wat were doing :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good now get that block out and start sanding it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah block sand,primer,blocksand,primer,block.........


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

looking good homie!!!!

keep up the good work!!!
later! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks real good


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 3 2007, 01:01 PM~8227220
> *yeah block sand,primer,blocksand,primer,block.........
> *


word! also long strokes makes for less waves


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~thanks guys~ yea i got a 2 foot sandin board so that should help keep it with smooth clean lines~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Letin the primar cure for a while andi think im going to start doing some sandin and stuff later today or tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 4 2007, 01:13 PM~8233907
> *Letin the primar cure for a while andi think im going to start doing some sandin and stuff later today or tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


I would let it sit a couple of days then block it then respray it if you have enough primer then guide coat it and block it again I also have some glazing filler up here if you need it you can put it on over primer come down and talk to me again if you need to or pm me . I need to just free up some time and come down ther and help you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea im going to mybe start tomorrow this will give it three days to cure im out of primar :uh: but i got three good coats on it thou :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8236419
> *Yea im going to mybe start tomorrow this will give it three days to cure im out of primar  :uh:  but i got three good coats on it thou  :biggrin:
> *


you should be ok then I would say it is on there pretty thick i would go ahead and guide coat it with some black paint to make sure it is good and straight


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i am cause i if im going to put in all that time takin off 5 layers of paint im going to do everything i can to make it smooth and lookin good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

That cutlass is looking good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie im trying :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8236587
> *Thanks homie im trying  :biggrin:
> *



when i was reading all the threads it's getting me pumped to start on my monte carlo


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Heck yea i know wat u mean yea and u can start ur own forum on ur build up i enjoy workin on mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

at last its looking like a car again. still looking for door window wipesfor your car.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey John try this place S&S 866-654-2948 I saw it in another post and they supposedly specialize in G body stuff


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the tip ill try them :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Always glad to help out :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 5 2007, 06:22 AM~8238113
> *Heck yea i know wat u mean yea and u can start ur own forum on ur build up i enjoy workin on mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAD ONE I WAS USEING IT FOR MY 53 CHEVY BUT I DELETED CAUSE MY DAD TOLD NEVER TO MESS WITH IT :angry: . BUT SOON I'LL HAVE MY BUILD THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~looks forward to it homie~ :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

supafly needs help in finding a few pieces of chrome around the bottom of car and pass side elbow for the vinyl top any suggestions would be helpful thanks old skool dad


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks steve called s&s but didnt get an answer


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Might wanna PM timdog57 on here, hes in Brooks and I think hes got a lot of cutlass stuff so he might have some extra parts :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ~yea thanks homie that helps me~ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

color?????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

IM thinkin of going with a Royal Blue with some metal flaks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 5 2007, 07:59 PM~8242774
> *Might wanna PM timdog57  on here, hes in Brooks and I  think hes got  a lot of cutlass stuff  so he might  have  some extra parts  :dunno:
> *


tell me what all you need and I will call Tim for you this weekend


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am getting a bunch of Cutlass stuff today. I will see what all I get.  I can probably just give you the pieces you need.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~thanks that would help me alot~ :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight ill work on this on this also ill try to find the blue im talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Got the other forum moved to project rides so go check it out ill get pics tonight for it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAMN MAN THATS GOOD SHIT YOU AND YOUR POPS WORKING TOGETHER ON THIS CAR< FUKIN BAD ASS MAN! LOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Thanks man i know it is and im glad to have hi help~ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Ight i let my car cure for a while now so im going to start the long task of blockin :biggrin: :biggrin: ill get some pics of it later :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow this is alot of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sand Sand Sand Sand Spray Sand Sand Spray Sand Sand Sand Sand ..................... AWWWWWWWWWWW its alot!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

supafly(tommy) turns 18 tommorrow,07/08/07 HAPPY BIRTHDAY KID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Dad!! :biggrin: :biggrin: atleast u did post that pic that u said u were thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 7 2007, 05:17 PM~8255243
> *supafly(tommy) turns 18 tommorrow,07/08/07 HAPPY BIRTHDAY KID :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy early b-day man!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin: cant wait to start cruisin i would like to meet some of u guys when i go to southern showdown so hit me if ur going and ill keep and eye open for u guys :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 7 2007, 07:14 PM~8255734
> *Thanks man :biggrin:  cant wait to start cruisin i would like to meet some of u guys when i go to southern showdown so hit me if ur going and ill keep and eye open for u guys  :biggrin:
> *


cool bro, just look for the lux shirts man! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

happy early birthday Tommy :thumbsup: I'll see ya at showdown and buy ya a Coke or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks man yea ill be lookin for yea! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i would like a coke thou :biggrin:


----------



## wave tech (Jul 8, 2007)

Watsup, this is yur unc from tha bc. Happy b-day from yur family. Kno who dis is? Seen pics of yur car lookin good.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

CHRIS?!?!?!? hey buddy!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wave tech (Jul 8, 2007)

how much have ya got don to your car today?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hahah not much had dad show me how to start the sand primar process :uh: but its comin along :biggrin: Wave Tech IT THE MILK TRUCK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wave tech (Jul 8, 2007)

its not the milk truck its tidal wave


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hhahahah nope hey u should post it up man :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

happy birthday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Dad ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!! let me know if you need some help with the car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks Scott ill hit u up if i need anything :biggrin: probly will :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: didnt do nuthin to car but its my b day so ill start tomorrow! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

happy b day homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks buddy :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

good work so far supafly. cool to see your dad in this too


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin: im always glad to have his help :biggrin: also glad to have people living around me that are willin to help and give advice :biggrin: Scott and Benny :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

happy b-day bro.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you everybody that wished me a happy 18th b day!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

damn ur older than me haha, 

looks dope, keep it up man, 

tip: dont take breaks cuz u get lazy haha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i know my little break has lasted a little to long but thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 8 2007, 08:54 PM~8262480
> *thank you everybody that wished me a happy 18th b day!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


just remember when you turn 28 you'll already have over 10 years in the game :biggrin: I started showing when I was 16, first time I showed my Impala. Joind Individuals when I was 17, ended up leaving the game at 19 to get my life straight and now am slowly trying to come back now at 23 :biggrin: so I already have at least 7 years in the game :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 9 2007, 08:12 PM~8269919
> *just remember when you turn 28 you'll already have over 10 years in the game :biggrin: I started showing when I was 16, first time I showed my Impala. Joind Individuals when I was 17, ended up leaving the game at 19 to get my life straight and now am slowly trying to come back now at 23 :biggrin: so I already have at least 7 years in the game :biggrin:
> *


props for turning your life around.. props man,
only if most of the world can see that grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 9 2007, 07:12 PM~8269919
> *just remember when you turn 28 you'll already have over 10 years in the game :biggrin: I started showing when I was 16, first time I showed my Impala. Joind Individuals when I was 17, ended up leaving the game at 19 to get my life straight and now am slowly trying to come back now at 23 :biggrin: so I already have at least 7 years in the game :biggrin:
> *


haha yea i plan in bein in it for quit a while i jus cant wait to get mine done


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

happy bday from bouncin car club good luck on the cutty hows it going.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post some damn pics :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:twak: chill out scott :biggrin: 
haha i got to do something to get new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

OK fine scott hes the pics not the best my car has looked but shows im workin some i think it looks like a zebra :biggrin: but here u go 









put a rim up to jus see how it looks raised up :biggrin: 
























there u go :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thats what it is supposed to look like when you are blocking it down :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats good to hear thats wat dad said also so i quess im doing it right :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 10 2007, 12:43 PM~8274838
> *thats good to hear thats wat dad said also so i quess im doing it right  :biggrin:
> *


sorry I couldn't make it down today maybe tom. when you think it will be ready to spray another coat of primer?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ill start workin on it later today possible now that i no everything is going right and work some tomorrow maybe sometime this weekend will see wat happens :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LOOKS GOOD DON'T FORGET TO DO SOME REINFORCING TO THE FRAME * * 

KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE ......

TAKE CARE ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: will do :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8275101
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LOOKS GOOD DON'T FORGET TO DO SOME REINFORCING TO THE FRAME
> 
> KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE ......
> ...


Word do it right the first time so that you have no regrets later. TRUST ME! I HAVE DONE IT! It will make you hate the car and yourself for cutting corners


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 08:55 PM~8270799
> *props for turning your life around.. props man,
> only if most of the world can see that grass is greener on the other side.
> *


Well I wasn't really into bad things,it's just that I had no direction in life and didn't know what i wanted in it. Now I know, I'm married, have my own house and have a wonderful 11 month old daughter. Just a couple of more things then life should be great. Now back to the topic on hand!


Keep up the good work Supa Fly


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

awsome build-up. Makes me wanna go work on mines :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: yea i need to get back on mine but im in kinda slackin right now :uh: bu ill get back on it soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

have ya painted it yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: nope still gettin ready sandin it down gettin ready to primar it again soon then block it then i should be almost ready to spray some color


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will today i got a lot of sandin done one side of the car finshed get the other side tomrrow then ready to respray :biggrin: have some new pics up tomoorow :biggrin:


----------



## Nights-of-Pleasure (May 17, 2007)

your gettin down homie, keep doing what your doing, (r u stillin high school?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea this is my finally year but a cool thing is being 18 i can sign myelf out and get good food :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE.......ITS GOOD TO BE THAT AGE......NOT A CARE IN THE WORLD EXCEPT DRIVIN YOUR LOWRIDER...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: to bad its not done yet im lookin forward to the crusin :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 12 2007, 09:59 PM~8296413
> *:biggrin:  to bad its not done yet im lookin forward to the crusin  :biggrin:
> *


take your time u got plenty of time for that... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea im takin my time but jus tryin to get it done for school :biggrin: tryin to be first owrider to school :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will im jus about ready for that second spray of primar so hes some pics of the car 














































ight more pcs soon tell me wat yea thank :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

lookin good keep the good work up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks im tryin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good little homie,you and your pops are doing a hellav job.I've got an 84 that I will be starting on soon,Happy late brithday.How soon before your ready to paint?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks man :biggrin: Im hopein woth in a few weeks jus depends on how much time ill put in but il probly be down therez lot tryin to get here done going to respray some primar on it today and let it set for a few days


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

your cutlass is coming along good homie... i wish i had place to work on my car like that... i live in an apartment so i can't do a frame-off right now... i'm looking to buy a house but we'll see what's up... what color are you painting it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i found my color its true blue but it cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and i have $$ so i need to go cheaper and as for he garge im kinda takin up my parents spaces :biggrin: there not to heppy about it bein in there for so long 3 years :uh: but they been really nice and cool about lettin me work in it :biggrin: also i got some pics drom where i repraimer my car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will hers wat all we did today :biggrin: 

heres dad tapein off the car


















me sprayin it



























dad sprayin some


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Tell me wat you think :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

with the work and time you are putting in you are going to have one badd ass lowrider just remember to take your time. Also check out smartshoppers for your paint curtis with the tears of a clown works there or owns it with his dad real cool guy pm him he should take care of you


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 14 2007, 02:09 AM~8305749
> *with the work and time you are putting in you are going to have one badd ass lowrider just remember to take your time. Also check out smartshoppers for your paint curtis with the tears of a clown works there or owns it with his dad real cool guy pm him he should take care of you
> *


yeah what he said...let me know ill see if i can help u out...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys will do! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

that shits coming out nice supafly


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for a fellow ky low lo looking good bro


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 20 2007, 09:09 PM~8145109
> *We this is m project ride im hopin to get done for my senior year at school and if i can i will be first one so ill get to show off and maybe get more people into lowridin i hope u like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



man i would not mind riding in that car


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

just remember hard work time and money = :biggrin: when ur finished


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

nice work homie


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tommy, it was cool meetin you at Showdown. Cars comin along nicely. I do have two words for ya thou when you primer and or paint. Latex Gloves :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i know that now :biggrin: Thanks guys yea im seein this thing gettin closer to bein finshed :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I got some more pics ill have up in a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I am seein southern gave me a boost to step it up a gear and get it done but still make it look really good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres wat all happened today :biggrin: 



































































































i need some more lower chrome pieces can anyone help :biggrin: also wat u think


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good whats all the red paint inside looks like you killed someone inside


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: Nah jus some rust spots i cleaned up and i didnt have any black metal paint so i used red :biggrin: its under the carpet no one will see :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 15 2007, 09:40 PM~8314959
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  Nah jus some rust spots i cleaned up and i didnt have any black metal paint so i used red  :biggrin:  its under the carpet no one will see  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will u didnt know so it works :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

work looks real good what kind of primer you using


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

2K and this stuff is a pain if u get it on ur hands as the pics show its now jus startin to wear off :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ill have more pics later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW HOMIE YOUR CUTTY IS COMING OUT NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ill get some more pic today im going to go down and clean up some more and seein that Dolle said it looks like a murder scene im going to repaint that :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

updates tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

looks good glad to see a father & son doin a project together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 16 2007, 02:28 PM~8320599
> *:biggrin:  ill get some more pic today im going to go down and clean up some more and seein that Dolle said it looks like a murder scene im going to repaint that  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jul 17 2007, 06:32 AM~8325954
> *looks good glad to see a father & son doin a project together.  :thumbsup:
> *


naw man i just want my garage back


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 17 2007, 04:55 PM~8330467
> *naw man i just want my garage back
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: Chill out its urs im jus in it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

it's tom. and no new pics :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 17 2007, 06:07 PM~8331009
> *it's tom. and no new pics :angry:
> *


U would point that out :biggrin: Yesterday didnt feel good today i went to mall tomorrow for sure thou :thumbsup: "Scott dont hold me to this" :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats because he went to the mall instead of working on it :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8331263
> *U would point that out  :biggrin:  will i didnt know nuthin Yesterday didnt feel good today i went to mall tomorrow for sure thou  :thumbsup:  "Scott dont hold me to this"  :biggrin:
> *


I thought for sure you would say that I live 100 yards away come and take them my self
btw is you dad going to be home thursday I may try and ride out to Brents?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 



U all Said dont Rush!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 17 2007, 06:38 PM~8331276
> *I thought for sure you would say that I live 100 yards away come and take them my self
> *



U already used that one so i couldnt thought about it thou :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 17 2007, 08:39 PM~8331285
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> U all Said dont Rush!!!!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


we said don't rush not stop working on it. let me guess there was some little chica at the mall you had to meet :biggrin: I was eighteen once too


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 17 2007, 06:42 PM~8331303
> *we said don't rush not stop working on it. let me guess there was some little chica at the mall you had to meet :biggrin: I was eighteen once too
> *


U For real :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey scott where are your updates


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 17 2007, 08:44 PM~8331317
> *hey scott where are your updates
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: poor Dolle :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

so are you two on the same computer and just switching off?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nah im on my laptop hes on the Desktop :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you said not to put the header on but we about tore the primer off good thing it wasnt paint :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 17 2007, 08:52 PM~8331403
> *you said not to put the header on but we about tore the primer off good thing it wasnt paint :twak:  :twak:
> *


thats just the way my monte was painted just got to be super carefull when putting it back together. if you paint it together you will loose part of the line where the fender and header meet. you can do it either way. Are you going to be home thursday I'm going to try and ride out to Brents?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

no i will be home tomorrow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I will be too :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 17 2007, 07:55 PM~8330467
> *naw man i just want my garage back
> *


lol i heard that lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea and dad reminds me of it all the time


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: nice cutty i wish i had mine still.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Man i dont think i would ever be able to sell mine.. Wat urs look like? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Also this is my second cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

is nice from what ive seen...n when your done and your rollin n orange county let me know




> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 22 2007, 08:32 PM~8158558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orange county shirt....good lookin out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I got a Few of em :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8338968 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wouldnt mind the term at all :biggrin: not into the euro thou :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will hers some pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 15 2007, 07:30 PM~8314918
> *lookin good whats all the red paint inside looks like you killed someone inside
> *



u might jus be right!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn: hno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 18 2007, 08:52 PM~8340001
> *:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8338968  :biggrin:
> *



That will get Dolle off your back. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 18 2007, 04:53 PM~8339643
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I got a Few of em  :biggrin:  thanks man
> *


you ever think of visiting over here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i would like to some time :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i had something very diff happen to me yesterday my wheel fell off :uh: luckly no body damage and i still got it turned around now i jus got to replace more parts :uh: but atleast i learned from my mistake


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 19 2007, 08:05 PM~8349627
> * i would like to some time  :biggrin:
> *



once your done fixing your car you can drive over here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 18 2007, 07:52 PM~8340001
> *:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8338968  :biggrin:
> *


only four days left on this ebay auction get it while you can :biggrin: :roflmao: j/p hope you know I'm just palyin around


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 20 2007, 06:19 PM~8355959
> *only four days left on this ebay auction get it while you can :biggrin:  :roflmao: j/p hope you know I'm just palyin around
> *


put in bid for 3.00 and shipping to nearest junk yard and got it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: if i ever build a hopper ill put a Euro on the front :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

man i just scrolled thru this whole thing ... looks fuckin good as hell .. nice body work .. your workin with a hell of a car there.. I was hopin too to have my cutty done by the end of my senior year ... didnt happen .. but it is this summer .. keep it up!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man :biggrin: I should be drivin i hope before the end of this year so ill have at;east half a year of school with it if not m ore :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Started Wet Sandin i got some pics going to post them tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8359519
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  if i ever build a hopper ill put a Euro on the front  :biggrin:
> *


good idea you always want your hoppers to look better than your show cars :biggrin: J/k I saw the car out today hows it going


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats funny :biggrin: :biggrin: its going good hit metal a few times :uh: but its going good pics be up in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 09:05 PM~8360783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats funny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its going good hit metal a few times  :uh:  but its going good pics be up in a sec  :biggrin:
> *


did you block sand it agoin or just wet sand it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Wet sanded it now hold on im postin the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

OK heres when the wheel fell off not proud but its a lesson i wasnt happy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ok we spent some money and got it fixed the correct way i was jus runnin a few lugs to move it around but now i got 5 on all and i got it fixed correct 

























not done yet but the trunk lid is close


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ok this is my first house call challeger a Ford Explorer HEAD UP!!!!!









yea lets see who wins :biggrin: 






























I got whooped by my moms Explorer :uh: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you aint right son :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: dont forget u r my dad :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

He's got ya there on that one John. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 07:23 PM~8360860
> *OK heres when the wheel fell off not proud but its a lesson i wasnt happy
> 
> 
> ...


SAME SHIT HAPPENED TO ME BUT I WAS GOING SO FAST I HAD TO CHANGE THE DISK ON IT CUZ THE ROAD GRINDED IT DOWN I WAS ONLY RUNNING WITH 2 LUG NUTS :uh: BUT YEAH NOW I GOT ALL 5 OF THEM ON THERE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im lucky i was jus turnin car around in drive way  It still scared me


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

good progress  so when is it gettin cut? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Soon~ i hope~


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 22 2007, 06:39 PM~8365499
> * trust me i have already had to cut on it    and if i let my dad get his way he'll cut it and chop top it  :biggrin:
> *


by cut it he means hydraulics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ~Good lookin out Dolle ~:thumbsup: See i still got some much to learn :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 22 2007, 05:19 PM~8365773
> *by cut it he means hydraulics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte187ls (Jul 22, 2007)

car looks nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks like i said im still tryin to learn alot :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 10:23 PM~8360860
> *OK heres when the wheel fell off not proud but its a lesson i wasnt happy
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks....lookin good keep that good work up :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

shity that happend man but the car is looking good :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 24 2007, 12:51 AM~8376230
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks guys  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8383722
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT had one fall off doin 70mph with 14 batts in the trunk then someone called the fire dep. and told themalady was trapped inside with a car on fire my axel broke Good tiimes :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Wow sounds like that was interestin u got any pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jul 25 2007, 05:59 AM~8385913
> *:biggrin:  TTT  had one fall off doin 70mph with 14 batts in the trunk then someone called the fire dep. and told themalady was trapped inside with a car on fire my axel broke Good tiimes  :biggrin:
> *


that was before adam painted your car the metal flake right?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 07:30 PM~8360887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is lookin better everyday


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Not really helped wire some Neons on a friends ride but i should be back on it tomorrow :biggrin: startin to get bored of this step :uh:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Good work homie. I hope I get that 39 truck to some primer soon. Did you spray it yourself?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea me and Dad :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you can't be getting bored you are almost done


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 26 2007, 05:25 PM~8399745
> *Yea me and Dad  :biggrin:
> *


did you learn how to fix up your car because of your dad


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 27 2007, 12:32 PM~8406568
> *did you learn how to fix up your car because of your dad
> *


him and his dad are fixing it together.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 27 2007, 01:02 PM~8406854
> *him and his dad are fixing it together.
> *


 :thumbsup:  learnin all the time :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, i like that color on them explorers!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CUTTY IS LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR HOMIE..WHAT COLOR U GOING WITH?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

like a true blue :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 22 2007, 01:18 PM~8364419
> *He's got  ya there  on that one John.  :biggrin:
> *


i never claimed him but nobody else took him so i kept him


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8414039
> *i never claimed him but nobody else took him so i kept him
> *


stupid didnt log off steve that was me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 28 2007, 01:01 PM~8414055
> *stupid didnt log off steve that was me
> *


Smooth move dad :twak: 












:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

toms getting discouraged at this stage and is frustrated. but im not letting him quit. youve done a hell of a job so far and its better than anything i built back then,so stay with it and youll have a sweet ride. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 29 2007, 11:55 AM~8418645
> *toms getting discouraged at this stage and is frustrated. but im not letting him quit. youve done a hell of a job so far and its better than anything i built back then,so stay with it and youll have a sweet ride. :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


yeah I heard him say he was getting discouraged but its not that far from being ready to spray some color on it keep at it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea i was but im tryin to get back into it jus not happy about havin to sand the rear bumper after i got the whole thing lookin so good but im gettin that done and im gettin into it again


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 29 2007, 09:38 PM~8422604
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Cheeks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Going to work on Cutty some more today~ hopefully get closer to gettin done~


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 30 2007, 11:04 AM~8425183
> *~Going to work on Cutty some more today~ hopefully get closer to gettin done~
> *


how long did it take you to block it the first time? a day maybe two? so get out there and block it with some 400 and it will be ready to spray sealer and color on it. so you are less than a week away from being ready to paint it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea hope so .. so i need to get some sealer to spray before paint right?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 30 2007, 12:41 PM~8426059
> *Yea hope so .. so i need to get some sealer to spray before paint right?
> *


yeah you spray it all the same day. it goes sealer, color then clear


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight u gotta remeber im still learnin :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

The car is lookin good. There will be a ton ofpaint vendors at the Street Rod Nationals this weekend. Maybe you can find something you like a little cheaper out there. I know you said you was broke but arent we all. Anyway, the car looks good and it was nice talking to you and your dad at Southern Showdown. Look forward to seeing you at some cruises and shows. You will have to bring it to Sonic on the first Friday of the month when you get it done.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea thank nice meetin u also and heck yea i plan on cruisin to some sonic cruises !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i was going to post pic but when i went for camera its not there i looked everywhere...................... turns out dad has it :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 31 2007, 07:58 PM~8440407
> *will i was going to post pic but when i went for camera its not there i looked everywhere...................... turns out dad has it  :uh:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what have you got done? I need to walk down and check it out


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 31 2007, 05:58 PM~8440407
> *will i was going to post pic but when i went for camera its not there i looked everywhere...................... turns out dad has it  :uh:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got th e camara and im holding it hostage if you want it back heres what you do FINISH BLOCKING THE CAR sorry didnt mean to yell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jus dont hurt it u seattle for a clean garge ?!?!?!? :biggrin: im gettin on it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Time to start sandin again pics hopefully tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 1 2007, 07:03 AM~8444069
> *i got th e camara and im holding it hostage if you want it back heres what you do FINISH BLOCKING  THE CAR sorry didnt mean to yell :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sometimes you just have to raise your voice alittle to get your kids to listen :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 1 2007, 11:10 AM~8446487
> *sometimes you just have to raise your voice alittle to get your kids to listen :biggrin:
> *


you are so right :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ahahhah :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny :uh: :uh: 

on another note WET SANDIN is comin along should get done hopeful soon :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ALmost done wet sandin jus a few more areas and DONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for 1000  :biggrin: ,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

GOT MY PAINT!!!











I wont to thank Smart Shopers For the alsome HOK paint also Curtis and John From Smart Shoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Cha-Ching$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 1 2007, 02:55 PM~8448418
> *ahahhah  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Funny  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> on another note WET SANDIN is comin along should get done hopeful soon  :biggrin:
> *


hey I don't know if you have been doing this but when you fill your water bucket up for the wet sanding add some dish soap to it after you fill it up. It makes you sand paper last twice as long.I know that paper can add up quick in cost. I used to work at a body shop and thats all I did was the pain prep. :biggrin: On the bosses 55 drop i had over 50 hours in block sanding the quarter panals alone. I'm a picky mother


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks for the advice ill have to try it~ I bet that 55 had a smooth paint job thou :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 3 2007, 01:24 PM~8465370
> *hey I don't know if you have been doing this but when you fill your water bucket up for the wet sanding add some dish soap to it after you fill it up. It makes you sand paper last twice as long.I know that paper can add up quick in cost.  I used to work at a body shop and thats all I did was the pain prep. :biggrin:  On the bosses 55 drop i had over 50 hours in block sanding the quarter panals alone. I'm a picky mother
> *


Better yet how about u show me on my car how u wet sand u know to makesure im doing it correct :biggrin: :biggrin: jk jk


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Heres the kolor i got 


















:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 29 2007, 07:54 PM~8205615
> *First off for all the great work and help my old skool dad has given me ill post the guy that has made it possible for me to even have a chance of havin a great lookin car he has shaved my handels done tons of bondo work showed me how everything works so jus showin my thanks to my Dad  :biggrin: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: That's SO COOL!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2007, 02:38 PM~8465959
> *:biggrin: Heres the kolor i got
> 
> 
> ...


nice color supafly i got my color today also i will post up pictures of it later on today its like a drak greyish blue nice color darker than yours and much deeper


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2007, 02:06 PM~8465649
> *:biggrin:  Thanks for the advice ill  have to try it~  I bet that 55 had a smooth paint job thou  :biggrin:
> *


nope never got finished. He had us stop on it and go work on another of his cars. The color you picked out looks good man.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Thanks guys thats the exact color i been lookin for ~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 04:00 PM~8466536
> *:thumbsup:  That's SO COOL!
> *


 :biggrin: He hates the picture i put of him thou :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

is that candy?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8469075
> *is that candy?
> *


we were told no that this is idiot proof but im not sure.but in any case i bet were the idiots that can prove them wrong. :rofl: :rofl: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2007, 12:15 PM~8464900
> *GOT MY PAINT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Its says it True Blue Pearl and its suppose to be a form of candy but not as hard to spray :biggrin: I hope :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~Wil im going to go down and start sandin and sandin maybe hit a few spots of the body with a little more pamair so i can maybe spray next weekend~ hopeful i can get some help sprayin this cause i got to much time on body and money to ruin it now~  :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: Good Luck..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

That paint is still a bitch to spray. It is very transparent. You might want to consider adding a little blue to the white base to tint it a little. Make it easier to cover.  But if you take your time and get it even it will look good in the end.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8410883
> *:thumbsup:    learnin all the time  :biggrin:
> *



thas good to know then one of these days ur gonna be able to fix it all up by yourself :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats the plan to be able to do this stuff by myself so i dont have to rely on people teachin me.... but i enjoy workin with others and hearin opions thou :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2007, 09:25 AM~8470149
> *That paint is still a bitch to spray. It is very transparent. You might want to consider adding a little blue to the white base to tint it a little. Make it easier to cover.    But if you take your time and get it even it will look good in the end.
> *


u mean jus a little of the trublue into the white base??? how much jus like a teaspoon size?? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 01:44 PM~8470495
> *u mean jus a little of the trublue into the white base??? how much jus like a teaspoon size??  :biggrin:
> *


Man to be honest, you should really take the white back and get a solid blue similar to the final color. Then the pearl is just like a top coat. I know they say to spray it over white but i have done a lot of cars in that paint and never used the white base. You should try to spray something small so you can see what i am talking about.

On the other hand it will work the way you had planned to do it. But this is just the easiest way i have found. Just trying to save you some trouble later.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I am im going to spray my lower A arms first.. but i wont the color to be rally bright and look like a lil bit of Depth should the white kinda give me that cause i dont wont to go dark at all and wouldnt gettin a simlar tone to the final colo do that?? i dont really know much about paint :biggrin: Still learnin :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 3 2007, 01:24 PM~8465370
> *hey I don't know if you have been doing this but when you fill your water bucket up for the wet sanding add some dish soap to it after you fill it up. It makes you sand paper last twice as long.I know that paper can add up quick in cost.  I used to work at a body shop and thats all I did was the pain prep. :biggrin:  On the bosses 55 drop i had over 50 hours in block sanding the quarter panals alone. I'm a picky mother
> *


The soap is helpin it :biggrin: Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2007, 02:38 PM~8465959
> *:biggrin: Heres the kolor i got
> 
> 
> ...


i like how it looks in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 02:06 PM~8470558
> *I am im going to spray my lower A arms first.. but i wont the color to be rally bright and look like a lil bit of Depth should the white kinda give me that cause i dont wont to go dark at all and wouldnt gettin a simlar tone to the final colo do that?? i dont really know much about paint  :biggrin:  Still learnin  :biggrin:
> *


Yes the white will make it bright, but you are going to go thru more of the pearl that way. It is very transparent and doesnt cover worth a shit. And i know that stuff isnt cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Tru that homie :biggrin: i had money one day and i spent in on the same day :biggrin: but i should end up with a gallon and a half when im done thou 2:1 ratio and im not going to worry about my door jams and stuff till im shur i got the body nicely coated


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 02:16 PM~8470596
> *:biggrin:  Tru that homie  :biggrin:  i had money one day and i spent in on the same day  :biggrin:  but i should end up with a gallon and a half when im done thou 2:1 ratio and im not going to worry about my door jams and stuff till im shur i got the body nicely coated
> *


You are either going to have to paint them at a seperate time, or spray them at the same time. You cant spray the car and then open up the doors and do them. It is really transparent almost like a candy so it will not come out right.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ok ill proby differ times then :biggrin: so can this be considered a kandy???? its simlar they said but not exactly the same :biggrin: Im learnin !! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 08:30 PM~8360887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic looks sick as fuck  , you doin some real nice work cant wait to see the finished product. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin: yea thats probly one of my fav pics of it at that stage :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8472246
> *:biggrin:  ok ill proby differ times then  :biggrin:  so can this be considered a kandy???? its simlar they said but not exactly the same :biggrin:  Im learnin !!  :biggrin:
> *


No it is still a pearl. But it is transparent like a candy. Like if you sprayed it over a base that was half white and half black you would have 2 different colors. It is just harder to spray than regular metallic but easier than candy. You will just have to try it out and see what i mean.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will sounds like u no wat to do u got any u sggestions to help me out so i can come out with the best paint job i can when sprayin it? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I gave you the biggest tip already :biggrin: Just try it on the arms and let me know if you have any questions or need any more tips


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight :biggrin: thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: get off ass and post pics and updates


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Chill dad im gettin them :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Sprayed it again to make shur no metal was shown










I took al the paint off the rear bumber cause that cheap paint job before it was still flakin off and if im going to spend enough for the paint i wont i was confienecd to completely redo it so i sprayed it and its much better and hopefuly wont flak :biggrin: 










im cleanin all my speakers so they will be ready t go back in soon :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wicked ride coming along bro. never seen this topic before... and now that i have. much props.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

so when is it going to be ready to spray?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I im going for next saturday unless someting comes up :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8479427
> *I im going for next saturday unless someting comes up  :biggrin:
> *


do you want me to try and be there? that is some tricky shit to spray


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

5 Members: Dolle, lil beeker, skandalouz, moreno916, Supaf|y in the Ky
damn tommy your build topic is hot


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i no :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

nice color you chose, I agree that you might want to use a darker base. It would surely save you time and money. Also I would wet coat the car till I acheived the coverage your lookin for then to avoid streaks with the pearl Id mist the car from about 12" back two passes all the way around.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

by the way...nice work so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks man


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

im still anxious for paint, i knew you would get a good color cuz i love it.
now you should use those on the models.im suppoing the reason you havent been in the model sectionj for a while is bcuz of this,right?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Im every where :biggrin: i go around untill something catchs my eye if been to a lot of diff things in the little time ive been on here lol yea that color is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

dude u have more post then me and youve been on here for a weasly two months!lol!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: cause i love cars and i have a comment for alot of them :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 02:08 PM~8470571
> *i like how it looks in the sun  :biggrin:
> *



beautiful...... cant wait to see the car.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~ Thanks man ~ :biggrin: cant wait till i can start cruisin and talkin to other lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 08:14 PM~8479437
> *do you want me to try and be there? that is some tricky shit to spray
> *


uh yeah you know we know that you know that we know we dont have a clue on this here new paint    :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: confidence :biggrin: but True :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2007, 11:07 AM~8470564
> *The soap is helpin it  :biggrin:  Thanks for the advice  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem lil homie. like I said before if i had half the people I know now giving me the advice like they are to you, I would've had a 10xs better car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: yea i could diff tell a diferance workin :biggrin: But now i got to hit some more spots to finsh it up and have a chance sprayin it this weekend


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8486732
> *:biggrin:  yea i could diff tell a diferance workin  :biggrin:  But now i got to hit some more spots to finsh it up and have a chance sprayin it this weekend
> *


just don't rush that shit! If you do it'll come out like shit and you'd really be pissed.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i know and u can tell some cars were poeple have rushed at spots :uh: so i got this week to hit the last few spots and get itlookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 6 2007, 04:12 PM~8486801
> *yea i know and u can tell some cars were poeple have rushed at spots  :uh:  so i got this week to hit the last few spots and get itlookin good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: But im still worryed a bout messin it up when i spray it :uh: but hopeful i can jus take my time and spray some parts that are off the car first to maybe get a little feel for it :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

yea u shuld try that.ive had my share of rushed paintjobs on the models and thats why i dont have most of them anymore!lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

might be to hot to spray this weekend :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

youre doing good work for somebody who doesnt know much about paint....im impressed. If you spray that base dont hold the gun too close you gonne make darker stripes that way, if you have them or spots, hold the gun about 20 inches from the car and spray over the area you just painted in another direction to mask it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TtT 4 me


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: Good Work


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

me thinks it is to hot and humid to paint this weekend.so hope to maybe paint next weekend. :dunno: :tears: :tears: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8525380
> *me thinks it is to hot and humid to paint this weekend.so hope to maybe paint next weekend. :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:
> *


Just be glad its in the low 90's and not low 100's. I dont think its going to get much better than this until next month. I sprayed some jambs candy today and they came out real nice. So it can be done  good luck. And use slow reducers and hardeners :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight thanks but im not reaady i think ill wait till next weekend our something cause its jus so hot to even be out side :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

i love this thread :biggrin: keep up the good work, cant wait to see the paint done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man yea im going to get back on it this week cause its getin cooler in the garge so new pics comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bout to start on my cutty soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cool i love Cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 12 2007, 07:26 PM~8537617
> *cool i love Cuttys  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING LIKE A CUTLASS EVERYONE SAYS REGAL OR MONTE LS BUT THE CUTLASS HAS THAT TEARDROP REAR WINDOW MAN IT JUST LOOKS NICE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I hear u there homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i havnt done much i put some 12inch subs in the pickup
















lol


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

its looking good homie!!! when your done holla at me and we can ride


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: heck yea i cant wait to start cruisin


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 13 2007, 05:21 PM~8545011
> *:biggrin: heck yea i cant wait to start cruisin
> *


AIN'T NOTHING LIKE CRUSING WITH THE FRONT UP THE BACK LAYED BUMPING SOME OLD SCHOOL AND THE SUN GOING DOWN MAN NOTHING LIKE IT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 13 2007, 05:05 PM~8544914
> *will i havnt done much i put some 12inch subs in the pickup
> 
> 
> ...


and whos truck is that young man? :nono: :nono:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

U know its urs i got the Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 13 2007, 05:05 PM~8544914
> *will i havnt done much i put some 12inch subs in the pickup
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: U ACTING LIKE CHECKAM CLAIMING CARS THAT AIN'T HIS LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hang on a sec read wat i typed "will i havnt done much i put some 12inch subs in the pickup" never claimed it was mine jus said i put the subs in it and that is me beside it, its Dads truck but i get to drive it till cutty is ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 13 2007, 11:56 PM~8548533
> *AIN'T NOTHING LIKE CRUSING WITH THE FRONT UP THE BACK LAYED BUMPING SOME OLD SCHOOL AND THE SUN GOING DOWN MAN NOTHING LIKE IT
> *



you know this is always a good time


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 14 2007, 08:40 PM~8555076
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  U ACTING LIKE CHECKAM CLAIMING CARS THAT AIN'T HIS LOL
> *


I don't think he ever claimed it was his :twak: :twak:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 15 2007, 12:51 PM~8561483
> *hang on a sec read wat i typed "will i havnt done much i put some 12inch subs in the pickup" never claimed it was mine jus said i put the subs in it and that is me beside it, its Dads truck but i get to drive it till cutty is ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 16 2007, 11:16 AM~8569212
> *I don't think he ever claimed it was his  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I WAS JUST MEESING WITH HIM CUZ OF THE COMMENT HIS DAD POSTED I AIN'T KNOW U WAS GONNA TAKE IT LIKE THAT SORRY IF IT OFFENDED YOU BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 16 2007, 12:34 PM~8569894
> *its all good homie  :biggrin:
> *


  ANY UPDATES ON YOUR RIDER?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hopein to maybe spray it this saturday cause i got a 3 day vaction so it should be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 16 2007, 03:38 PM~8569927
> *Hopein to maybe spray it this saturday cause i got a 3 day vaction so it should be a good time  :biggrin:
> *


well put up some pics as soon as you spray it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

actually the truck is not mine or his but my dads first truck he was able to buy new before he passed last year. so really it will always be his. and after the picture of shrek in the cutty tom should be saying sorry :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 16 2007, 03:38 PM~8569927
> *Hopein to maybe spray it this saturday cause i got a 3 day vaction so it should be a good time  :biggrin:
> *


well put up some pics as soon as you spray it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: u know it :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 16 2007, 04:06 PM~8571155
> *actually the truck is not mine or his but my dads first truck he was able to buy new before he passed last year.                  so really it will always be his. and after the picture of shrek in the cutty tom should be saying sorry  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :
> *


NAH ITS COOL THAT SHIT HAD ME ROLLING ALL DAY LONG I THINK IMA POST IT IN MY MYSPACE LOL SHIT THATS WAHT EVERYONE CALLS ME I'M EVEN THINKING OF PUTTING A MURAL OF SHREK AND MY CAR ON MY TRUNK LOL


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 16 2007, 06:06 PM~8571155
> *actually the truck is not mine or his but my dads first truck he was able to buy new before he passed last year.                  so really it will always be his. and after the picture of shrek in the cutty tom should be saying sorry  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :
> *


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

when we gonna see some color on that ride?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Aug 18 2007, 03:57 PM~8584175
> *when we gonna see some color on that ride?
> *


soons very soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks to Dolle u will get to see it soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

almost time for the clear


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 18 2007, 05:49 PM~8585120
> *almost time for the clear
> *


WOW ALREADY TIME FOR THE CLEAR ??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 18 2007, 08:10 PM~8585233
> *WOW ALREADY TIME FOR THE CLEAR ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea jus hold on pics are uploadin now :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 18 2007, 11:47 PM~8586238
> *yea jus hold on pics are uploadin now  :biggrin:
> *


where's the pics :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will this is it time for all the months of hard work to be payed off !! :0 


This is wat it looked like before we based coated it








me sprayin some base























Me and Dad mixin the Kolor
















Dolle came down and sprayed the car for me cause there is know way i could have pulled off a good enought jjob like i wonted and he diff did a great job :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 18 2007, 09:54 PM~8586294
> *where's the pics :angry:
> *


here they are had a lot so it took a while to up load :biggrin: :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 18 2007, 11:55 PM~8586304
> *here they are had a lot so it took a while to up load  :biggrin:  :0
> *


it almost looked like I knew what I was doing :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yep :biggrin: u did good job :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 12:03 AM~8586346
> *yep  :biggrin:  u did good job  :biggrin:
> *


it don't look too bad I just hope we can wetsand out the dirt that got in it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8586436
> *I got a stick of gum in my pocket will that help?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i think we can fix it but it looks great i cant wait to see it under the sun :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 18 2007, 09:54 PM~8586299
> *Will this is it time for all the months of hard work to be payed off !!  :0
> This is wat it looked like before we based coated it
> 
> ...



WOW I'M SPEECHLESS THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS MAN CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICTURES UNDER THE SUN


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

x2, cant wait to see it complete :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
















CANT wait to start on my cutty.


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looks good homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin: i got to wait for the sun to come out to get a good pic of the pearl but i got some others im postin now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 
my A arms didnt come out to bad im happy with them!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

When sun comes out ill get more i jus love how it looks ittin on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN I REALLY LIKE UR CUTTY BRO....COLOR IS REALLY NICE TOO...GREAT JOB HOMIE.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man i got to think Dolle alot for helpin me out alot! and my dad for mixin the paint and everything really good :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

...Nice job homie, now comes the fun part, cut and buff...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hahah yea im gettn someone to do that i like doing alot of this stuff my self but some things i might jus be better off havin someone do :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the color homie, but I think you guys missed a spot on the roof :roflmao: J/K :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn fuckin mad propz on the paint job homie


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

nice job bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62+Aug 19 2007, 09:31 AM~8588032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

The sun came out so i got some good pics of the paint :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looks real good homie...:yes: :yes: :yes: ..when you ready to do another car ill let you do my 64!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/j i will get to it one day or another... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Man Tommy that came out real nice!!! Props to you your dad and Scott you guys hit a home run on that one :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweet cutty i love it


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

Daaamn that looks really good, great job


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

dolle that kicks ass that u went down at help him...big props......looks real good...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 19 2007, 01:21 PM~8589312
> *dolle that kicks ass that u went down at help him...big props......looks real good...
> *


went down and helped him u mean all 300 feet :biggrin: jk yea he did a great job and im glad he came down


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I was glad to help I can't wait to see it buffed and striped


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

X9999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 03:18 PM~8589683
> *:biggrin:  thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 10:48 AM~8588459
> *The sun came out so i got some good pics of the paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good under the sun :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

all the work we have done on the body finally paid off :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looking really good man :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

looks sweet good job :thumbsup: makes me want to go start sanding mine :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man im so glad to be almost done sandin :biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: ...are you gonna add any patterns or stripes?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Stripes :biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 04:10 PM~8590245
> *Stripes  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I really like that color, might have to use it on my new project


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Aug 19 2007, 01:01 PM~8589192
> *Man Tommy  that came out real nice!!!  Props to you your dad  and Scott  you guys hit a home run on that one  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks steve dolle and tom did most i just mixed it, but without my expert supervisory instructions who knows howit would have ended up. :rofl: :rofl: jk scott and tom


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: take it and have some one photoshop it for u in the paint forum :biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 04:35 PM~8590385
> *:biggrin:  take it and have some one photoshop it for u in the paint forum :biggrin:
> *











quick one i did, what do ya think? looks good to me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: looks good i really like the rims :biggrin: jk


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 05:20 PM~8590600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  looks good i really like the rims  :biggrin:  jk
> *


those are og rally wheels...you young bucks need to get up on your muscle cars


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Aug 19 2007, 05:37 PM~8590700
> *those are og rally wheels...you young bucks need to get up on your muscle cars
> *


put the rings and caps on and they are worth more than spokes


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:18 PM~8590938
> *put the rings and caps on and they are worth more than spokes
> *


yea im gonna reshoot them first, and i got alot of other work to do the car. Overall its real solid and amazingly rust free for its age.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 19 2007, 08:18 PM~8590938
> *put the rings and caps on and they are worth more than spokes
> *


maybe some chinas but not real daytons


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wheel im rollin playa :biggrin: but i might be young but i know wat rallys are :biggrin:  i got some rallys that came off the cutty also :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 19 2007, 06:23 PM~8590974
> *maybe some chinas but not real daytons
> *


2 cents worth :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 08:17 AM~8587775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CAN'T WAIT TILL MINES GET PAINTED YOUR SHIT IS LOOKING TIGHT THOUGH


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 19 2007, 06:23 PM~8590974
> *maybe some chinas but not real daytons
> *


true that...those are real 20" all golds in my avy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 19 2007, 06:28 PM~8591011
> *DAMN CAN'T WAIT TILL MINES GET PAINTED YOUR SHIT IS LOOKING TIGHT THOUGH
> *


Thanks when u going to be ready to spray urs?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 06:30 PM~8591020
> *Thanks when u going to be ready to spray urs?
> *


SHIT I HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO DO SHIT TO MY CAR IVE BEEN GETTING LIL PIECES HERE AND THERE FOR MY CUTLASS AND FIXING A COUPLE OF THINGS ON MY DAILY BUT HOPEFULLY IN 3 MONTHS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wat all did u need for ur cutty thou u had pretty much everything?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 06:33 PM~8591064
> *wat all did u need for ur cutty thou u had pretty much everything?
> *


NEED TO GO GET MY INTERIOR DONE AND PAINT MY DASHBOARD PUT IT ON FIX MY STEERING COLUMN(HOPPING MISHAP) BUY THE KIT FOR THE WOOD WHEEL PUT THE TRANNY BACK ON THE CARBURATOR AND MY WINSHIELD AND THATS ALL I CAN THINK ABOUT FOR NOW OOO YEAH AND BODY WORK MY TRUNK AND FIX A COU[PLE OF THINGS ON THE BODY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wow i though urs looked close to bein paint ready yea i need to look for a front windsheld too :uh:


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 08:40 PM~8591120
> *wow i though urs looked close to bein paint ready yea i need to look for a front windsheld too  :uh:
> *


tp bad i couldnt ship a windshield i just picked up an 86 today all the glass is perfect im stripping it down for a parts car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

aww man will does it have the ower chrome or the roof trim?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 06:50 PM~8591199
> *aww man will does it have the ower chrome or the roof trim?
> *


IVE GOT NEITHER MAN 2 MORE THINGS TO ADD TO MY LIST LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HELL YEAH MAN, LOOKS GREAT, I BET YOUR STOKED! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

U BET I AM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

car is looking good!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

LOOKS FUKIN GOOD!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Hell yeah it looks sweet!! Glad to see someone else shave shit off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

just sick man,plain sic.im amazed


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks real good!! Ill be watchin this cutty!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

damn dude u got it painted eh

fucking sexy color!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 08:17 AM~8587775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

you did a great job, you need to be proud of yourself homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man i am cause of all the hours i have but in removin all the apint its alsome to fnally see some kolor go back on :biggrin: i hope i can cruise some before winter :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

it looks sweet with the shaved handels :biggrin: man i cantwait to start showin off :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 20 2007, 09:10 AM~8594827
> *you did a great job, you need to be proud of yourself homie  :biggrin:
> *


yes he should be very proud


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie and with ur help i got some clean lookin paint on it :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, I'm feeling that blue!! You could park that badboy into an empty swimming pool and see how many people would try to dive into that finish.

Clean, real clean.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hahaha that was wat i was lookin at when it was next tp the pool it looks sweet :biggrin: Thanks Steam Boat


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will should get buffed this weekend then i should be ready to start reassmble everythinh


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 08:10 AM~8587747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats man, looks good


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: what color you doing the top?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Aug 20 2007, 04:36 PM~8599224
> *nice :thumbsup: what color you doing the top?
> *


Thanks im going with a Glossy black top :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DAM YOUR RIDE LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE GOOD JOB ON THE PAINT AND BODY WORK


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2007, 08:11 PM~8599569
> *DAM YOUR RIDE LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE GOOD JOB ON THE PAINT AND BODY WORK
> *


X2 CONGRATS :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 20 2007, 03:18 AM~8594444
> *damn dude u got it painted eh
> 
> fucking sexy color!!
> *


Heck yea man thats y i like it so much it jus a sweet color to show off :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Aug 20 2007, 05:50 AM~8594614
> *LOOKS GOOD BROTHER :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man yea its lookn good im super happy with it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 10:48 AM~8588459
> *The sun came out so i got some good pics of the paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



my fav set of pics :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...MOVING RIGHT ALONG :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Tryin homie :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY AND HIS CUTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Sherk :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

so whats next homie?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

let it set for a week then wet sand and buff then reassmble the car :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 21 2007, 02:58 PM~8608414
> *let it set for a week then wet sand and buff then reassmble the car  :biggrin:
> *


  I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR BRO....LOOKS GOOD ON THE FAT WHITES ALSO....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie once i get it all bac together then its time for some juice :biggrin: when i got the money


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

*TTT for ME*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Aug 21 2007, 03:57 PM~8608953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 20 2007, 06:39 PM~8599238
> *Thanks im going with a Glossy black top  :biggrin:
> *


ithink a white or grey full top would look sick! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 21 2007, 11:49 PM~8612683
> *ithink a white or grey full top would look sick! :cheesy:
> *


I say hell no to the white top I would like it with a dark blue cloth top but the black top will still look bad ass


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

heck yea :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I think a nice grey would look the best myself


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 21 2007, 09:49 PM~8612683
> *ithink a white or grey full top would look sick! :cheesy:
> *


yeah but his papaw already gave him the black :scrutinize:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: and that might be the reason :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2007, 08:12 PM~8611499
> * :werd:
> *


 :0  :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks great homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man i cant wait to start gettin the car back together :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

2 more days until i can start workin!! again lol got my sand paper and should have all the buffin stuff :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 22 2007, 02:42 PM~8616252
> *I say hell no to the white top I would like it with a dark blue cloth top but the black top will still look bad ass
> *


I would paint it the same color as the rest of the car. Then you dont have to worry about any of it. You could just go lay down some fine lines on it like you did the paint. :cheesy: 



The car looks real good. Love the color.


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

niiiiiice!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Aug 23 2007, 03:40 PM~8626850
> *I would paint it the same color as the rest of the car. Then you dont have to worry about any of it. You could just go lay down some fine lines on it like you did the paint.  :cheesy:
> The car looks real good. Love the color.
> *


Yea i was thinkin it but i then i got to do a lot of buddy work to get rid of the clip pieces and make the body right cause i already had to replace the drver rear quater window area i never had pics of that huge miss.. but i think it should still look pretty cool.. thanks i love that color also :biggrin: its the kolor i had been wontin ever since i started my car :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Aug 23 2007, 03:42 PM~8626866
> *niiiiiice!!!!
> *



:biggrin: thanks urs is lookin good also :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES SOME PICS OF THOSE OG PUPMHEADS I TOLD U ABOUT 


















LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you going to start wet sanding tom. ? let me know we could maybe start later tonight if you want Idon't have to work so let me know


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

there a football game tonight but yea tomorrow its still on for sandin it :biggrin: 


Go Bears :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

U FINISHED YET.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

finshed wat?? :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 24 2007, 10:47 PM~8636227
> *finshed wat??  :uh:
> *


What :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WHAT??


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

will somebody tellus what?  :dunno:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

hey la lo where is tom is he at home ? he needs to ghet off his ass and work on the cutt![no offense]


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

FINALLY its been enought time so i finally got to wet sand it today with the help of dad and Dolle we got it lookin really good so tomorrow time to buff and and maybe get my vynal roof on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 25 2007, 09:16 PM~8641621
> *FINALLY its been enought time so i finally got to wet sand it today with the help of dad and Dolle we got it lookin really good so tomorrow time to buff and and maybe get my vynal roof on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE WHAT COLOR ROOF U GONNA DO ??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got the glossy black vynal to go on it should look sweet :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 25 2007, 10:44 PM~8641781
> *i got the glossy black vynal to go on it should look sweet  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 25 2007, 09:44 PM~8641781
> *i got the glossy black vynal to go on it should look sweet  :biggrin:
> *


BLACK YEAH THAT SHOULD LOOK PRETTY BAD ASS IMA DO MINES GREY OOOO YEAH HEY HOW MANY YARDS DID YOU NEED OR HOW MUCH OR ?? SO I KNOW JUST XACTLY WHAT TO ASK FOR WHEN I GO GET MINES


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ill see how much we use tomorrow and get u all the info and take sme pics of it for yea latz homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  Learned how to buff today have some pics up later tonight


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: pics are comin jus tired right now :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 26 2007, 07:08 PM~8645070
> *:biggrin: pics are comin jus tired right now  :biggrin:
> *


wake up and post some pics better yet get outside and finish buffing the car


j/k its looking good I may be as excited as you are to see it done and on the road


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thats good and im glad ur helpin me so much cause im learnin a lot and im enoyin buildin this car :biggrin: pics are comin jus gotta get camera so give me a few mins and the pics will be up :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin: pics dammit


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

word!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

he was so tired after wet sanding saturday night, and buffing on sunday he didnt get to post pics. now hes out cutting tobacco for a couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea and more tired than ever :uh: but hey im makin money to finsh it up :biggrin: but i will get some up soon


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 27 2007, 03:11 PM~8652840
> *he was so tired after wet sanding saturday night, and buffing on sunday he didnt get to post pics. now hes out cutting tobacco for a couple of days. :biggrin:
> *


damn slave driver..........LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

haha its actually been fun so far and payin good jus alot of maunal labor but its all good :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

where the pics...anything new


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8655412
> *where the pics...anything new
> *


x2


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper+Aug 27 2007, 07:56 PM~8655412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

x4


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Aug 28 2007, 05:23 PM~8663691
> *x4
> *


X5


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x6 jus post the dam things :biggrin: 




i will jus wait till i get a day with more time :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 28 2007, 06:20 PM~8664135
> *x6 jus post the dam things  :biggrin:
> i will jus wait till i get a day with more time  :biggrin:
> *


COO I BEEN LOOKING FO ONE OF THOSE FOR THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea but im havin fun doin some farm work :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 28 2007, 07:27 PM~8664717
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yea but im havin fun doin some farm work  :biggrin:
> *


NICE  I HAVE SOME FUN WORKING AT THE HOSPITAL LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

U work at a hospital??


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

tell your dad the pd is for sale come get it...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 28 2007, 07:52 PM~8664881
> *U work at a hospital??
> *


YEAH AT A CHILDRENS HOSPITAL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cool man :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up homie!

some updates? 

youre buffin your car right now?
i just finished everything ... buffin and polish .. looks clean but was real hard work man :0 needed 5 days for it ( did the roof twice) but now im ready to mount the chrome trim and all the other stuff!

got some pics of yours ??!!

see ya!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i got some i got today off rained and feild was to wet so give me some time and ill go get the cam and post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8679972
> *yea i got some i got today off rained and feild was to wet so give me some time and ill go get the cam and post the pics  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WORK THE FIELDS???????










:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

to help out my homie on his farm


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 30 2007, 06:07 PM~8681641
> *to help out my homie on his farm
> *


COOL WHAT DO YOU DO THERE?? AND WERES THE PICS FOO?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: comin jus give me some time :biggrin: im housein tobacco :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 29 2007, 08:01 PM~8674407
> *tell your dad the pd is for sale come get it...
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong year homie :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 31 2007, 12:44 PM~8687160
> *:biggrin:  comin jus give me some time  :biggrin:  im housein tobacco  :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT WOW THATS COOL I BET THEM TABBACO LEAVES ARE BIG AS FUCK HUH I REMEMBER MY GRANDMA USED TO TELL ME THAT SHE USED TO SELL TABBACO CIGARS TO THE TURSITS WHEN SHE WAS A LIL GIRL IN MEXICO AND THAT SHE WOULD MAKE A TYPE OF PEYOTE JUICE AND DIP THE TABBACO IN IT SO THE TURISTS WOULD BUY ALOT LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol im jus housein it lol and yea those leafs are huge :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

post pics tomorrow or will try :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 2 2007, 10:08 AM~8693478
> *post pics tomorrow or will try  :biggrin:
> *


no no lol, you will post pics tomoz :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man i tell yea im going TRY tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics are comin i got them uploadin so check back in a few minutes :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats what you said last week :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 2 2007, 12:38 PM~8696670
> *thats what you said last week :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


yea but i rally am this time :biggrin: 











































Pics look bad i think it gots some paint on lense :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

nice Teamsters shirt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Oh and the car looks good too. It sure is coming along nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks homie hopefully be rollin soon :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

nice job man. much props..... i cant wait to start my shit. not having a garage limits you to things.
i pm'd you, i have another chrome set for sell.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea hit me up with some pics man let me check out the shape of them :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 23 2007, 10:04 PM~8629695
> *HERES SOME PICS OF THOSE OG PUPMHEADS I TOLD U ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU TRYING TO SELL THE GEAR? LET ME KNOW WHAT'S UP, I'LL BUY IT.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looking good is the top done yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw papaw wonted to do it today but we went to the car show :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

what hydro set up are u gunna run? and i have been meaning to ask whats that white patch thats been left, whats the story?
looking good bro thnx for updating us


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: lol the white spot will hers the story the painter was drunk and kinda missed it :biggrin: no jus jokein a vynal top is going on it so no need to waste paint 

and for the hydro setup i dont know depends on where i can get the best deal :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

i see, looking good :biggrin: keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im tryin jus workin has made it a little harder lol but ill keep on tryin Wog Boy wat u buildin?


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

nuthin right now, im 15 around your age so im still savin my money and one day get a ride. i love followin your topic because you have shown step by step what you have done and shown what great progress a young rider can accomplish :biggrin: all the best


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie yea i try to show alot of the details and showin how progress comes even thou u really dont notice it often but thanks man wat type of car u hopein for then?


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

well im gunna be learnin on my mums car lol a manual. my dad has made a deal with me and by the end of year 11 he gunna get me car, i got relos who import cars for thier business so i wont have any trouble finding a car here or either they can import some thing for me from the US. iv got a 2 gs saved up from work from this year and got another 6 gs in the bank. so if my dad can get me the ride ill have enough money to juice it and do a lil some thing here and thier too it. i really want a 63 but i was thinking maybe getting a coupe deville juice that, and learn what it needed to know about dros and then comes the 63. but as they say easier said than done :biggrin: in the meantime im just gunna learn as much as i can about buildin a car and juicin it so when my turn comes around ill have idea you know.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet man heck yea learn as much as u can and when someone wonts to help jus say comon cause workin on a car with someone is fun im glad i got to work with my dad n this and i hae had so many other people come and help me :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

ya the ride looks like its comin along great and i could imagine its alot of work, from what i can see your dad has been great and iv seen dolle in one or two of the pics, does he live near by?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

like 300 feet way :biggrin: he has cane down alot he painted the car and me and dad have been buffin latly but yea its comin along nicely im happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 2 2007, 11:31 PM~8699262
> *like 300 feet way  :biggrin:  he has cane down alot he painted the car and me and dad have been buffin latly but yea its comin along timely im happy with it  :biggrin:
> *


next time get more beer. When is it going to be ready to stripe? I'm ready to lay some lines


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Man u know i been workin i need money for more car parts :uh: but dad will be home tomorrow and i should be later on :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

nice man 
frishizle


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE WORKING ON HIS CUTDOG


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks im hoppin workin some should get me enough to get it rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Ur cars lookin really good man!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man yea im tryin to make it a nice lookin ride :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 08:17 AM~8587775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE THAT BLUE LOOKS GOOD I JUST CAUGHT UP WITH UR PAGE 
I DONT KNW IF U REMEMBER ME I CHANGED MY SCREEN NAME USED TO BE MACALAC
NEWAYS THE CAR LOOKS NICE NOW WE NEED TO SEE PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE STREETS


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 4 2007, 06:24 PM~8715386
> *Thanks man yea im tryin to make it a nice lookin ride  :biggrin:
> *


ya same here...trying to get mine lookin good for when i get my license :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

you got it back together yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 4 2007, 09:59 PM~8717689
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE THAT BLUE LOOKS GOOD I JUST CAUGHT UP WITH UR PAGE
> I DONT KNW IF U REMEMBER ME I CHANGED MY SCREEN NAME USED TO BE MACALAC
> NEWAYS THE CAR LOOKS NICE NOW WE NEED TO SEE PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



me either homie :biggrin: yea i rember macalac good to know ur new name homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Sep 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8723703
> *you got it back together yet? :biggrin:
> *



naw still workin homie :biggrin: gotta make some money to get the last few pieces :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2007, 10:34 PM~8718020
> *ya same here...trying to get mine lookin good for when i get my license :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea i jus cant wait to start crusin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8724081
> *lol yea i jus cant wait to start crusin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i barely dropped the motor back in mine last night was gonna hook everything back up but it's super windy outside...cant wait to get her rollin..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u buildin urs outside man i bet that was hard


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: hope to get some work done this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 5 2007, 05:31 PM~8724103
> *u buildin urs outside man i bet that was hard
> *


ya a lil...i'll try to snap some pics of it...the motor looks alot better then before it used to be all greasy now i got some chrome on it and paint... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i need to some of that in future but for now im jus ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cutty looks good. Big props to all you guys working on it.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY FOO PM ME I MIGHT BE HAVING A WHOLE EXTRA FRONT CLIP SO IF U NEED PARTS PM ME


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 6 2007, 03:55 AM~8727691
> *HEY FOO PM ME I MIGHT BE HAVING A WHOLE EXTRA FRONT CLIP SO IF U NEED PARTS PM ME
> *


is it a euro clip? he really needs one of those


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Funny man lol :biggrin: naw i dont think i really need anything off of it and yes im at school


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  wow school can be fun :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Sep 6 2007, 09:45 AM~8729243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats whats i'm hopefully getting


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

back at school and bored :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 7 2007, 09:44 AM~8738401
> *back at school and bored  :biggrin:
> *


LOL MAKE THE MOST OF IT CUZ WHEN U GET OUT U GONNA MISS IT LIKE A MOFO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im tryin homie jus wish that cutty was done so i could show off :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8740018
> *im tryin homie jus wish that cutty was done so i could show off  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8740018
> *im tryin homie jus wish that cutty was done so i could show off  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Wish i could show mine off too :biggrin: :biggrin: pick up some chicks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: im hopein :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8742833
> *:biggrin:  im hopein  :biggrin:
> *


what's left to get ur car rolln?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

finish buffing, stripping, putting it back together once he finishes cutting and hanging tobbaco.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yep and man thats some hard work


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 8 2007, 03:58 PM~8747051
> *yep and man thats some hard work
> *


It's gonna be one baaaaad ass ride!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks man im tryin :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

going to get the buffin compund tomottow to finish it up then time to reassemmble


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 8 2007, 09:35 PM~8748167
> *going to get the buffin compund tomottow to finish it up then time to reassemmble
> *


and stripe?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i hope so homie i need a pole and a dancer on the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 8 2007, 08:25 PM~8748395
> *i hope so homie i need a pole and a dancer on the trunk  :biggrin:
> *


With or without clothes?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: This is a family friendly car :biggrin: So cloths


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: and the name of the car is now going to stay Po|e Dancer :biggrin: 


im going down to start buffin some more then i got some fine compound so ill have all buffin done then STRIPES!!!! that should make Do||e happy :biggrin: and also i can start reassmebly on the Car!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hers wat all i got done today :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good glad to see it coming together :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: im really happy about it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

no luck mixing the purple paint I'll need to pick some up I should be able to get it one day this week. Did you get anymore done ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN FOO YOUR CAR IS COMING ALONG NICELY BUT U DOING WITH BLACK HEADLIGHT BEZELS U NEED THE CHORME ONES LET ME KNOW IF U WANT THE ONES I GOT


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

looks soo good with the stuff back on, nice work.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

peeeerty I love blue but you do need some chrome bezels if i see any out this way ill grab em.


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

your almost ready to ride


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 U dont like the black bezels?!?!?!??!!??!?!??!?! :uh: 


i liked em i got a chrome set also i quess ill try them on and see wat one i like more but i dont wont to go to shiny and i like it blacked out but ill see wat it looks like the other way :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 9 2007, 09:51 PM~8754843
> *no luck mixing the purple paint I'll need to pick some up I should be able to get it one day this week. Did you get anymore done ?
> *



naw man im hopin to get some more done today with the few hours i will have if im not to tired


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 9 2007, 10:23 PM~8755148
> *DAMN FOO YOUR CAR IS COMING ALONG NICELY BUT  U DOING WITH BLACK HEADLIGHT BEZELS U NEED THE CHORME ONES LET ME KNOW IF U WANT THE ONES I GOT
> *



Thanks man u tellin me ur not feelin the black mmm i liked it kinda different


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 09:51 AM~8757401
> *Thanks man u tellin me ur not feelin the black mmm i liked it kinda different
> *


BE WHAT IT BE THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

it can never be too shinny the more chrome the better :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

also i got them black cause i have some oter stuff im going to do to the car i havnted talked about yet that should giv it a badass look :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 10 2007, 12:24 PM~8758391
> *it can never be too shinny the more chrome the better :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u would say that :biggrin: i wont it to look slick and any way shouldnt u be workin !?!? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i tought you go to school. i seems like your here every hour. must be a bad ass school :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: naw im jus wrightin a story for a class and i decidedto come on here and check it out every once and a while :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 05:31 PM~8759187
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  naw im jus wrightin a story for a class and i decidedto come on here and check it out every once and a while  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 9 2007, 05:18 PM~8752693
> *Hers wat all i got done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i might put on the chrome ones jus to see wat it looks like


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMM!!!!!!!!! CUTTY IS COMING OUT REAL CLEAN BRO...LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man so u like the black bezals? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 05:22 PM~8759540
> *Thanks man so u like the black bezals?  :biggrin:
> *


i dont :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cause ur jealous u dont have em :biggrin: i think im going to keep em cause its got u all talkin so im happy :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8759561
> *
> cause ur jealous u dont have em  :biggrin:  i think im going to keep em cause its got u all talkin so im happy  :biggrin:
> *


damn, i tought if i said it it will change your mind


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i got chome ones so ill see wat it looks like but i jus dont think it would look to good with the grill bein blacked out and bezal and some other parts jus to kinda flow and i think chrome might look kinda dumb :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

CAR LOOKS BADASS!!! I DONT CARE FOR THE BLACK BEZELS EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: their stayin :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

The car is lookin real good. Chrome the bezels. Like Dolle said, you can never have to much chrome. Now get to buffin so we can check it out with dolle stripes.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: will u know wat im going to make one side chrome and the other black so i got the best of both worlds :biggrin: :biggrin: jk but i will jus to see ow it looks


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I kinda like the black bezels


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8757391
> *:0  :0  :0  U dont like the black bezels?!?!?!??!!??!?!??!?!   :uh:
> i liked em i got a chrome set also i quess ill try them on and see wat one i like more but i dont wont to go to shiny and i like it blacked out but ill see wat it looks like the other way  :biggrin:
> *


I kinda like the black ones too. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 10 2007, 07:18 PM~8760313
> *I kinda like the black bezels
> *


kinda dont make it :biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

I would keep the black adds good contrast to the car, but then again i like to do things different than the mainstream :thumbsup:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

supa, how long did it take you to put the front back on?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 10 2007, 07:28 PM~8761374
> *supa, how long did it take you to put the front back on?
> *


me and my dad put it back together and mymom jus kinda wiped and cleaned the parts so about 2-3 hours :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Sep 10 2007, 06:05 PM~8760704
> *I would keep the black adds good contrast to the car, but then again i like to do things different than the mainstream  :thumbsup:
> *




thats the whole thing i wont it to be different :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong+Sep 10 2007, 05:18 PM~8760313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will kinda is good enought for me im glad to see alot of opions :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hope to order the parts i need and get it down :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wish i had my family to help me out. they just tell me that is going to worth lots of money. im only 17 how do they expect me to fix my car with only my lunch money?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 9 2007, 07:59 PM~8753003
> *Thanks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im really happy about it  :biggrin:
> *


damn the gloss is killen em, you guys need to pat yourself's on the back, looks bad ass  :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 9 2007, 07:18 PM~8752693
> *Hers wat all i got done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Sep 10 2007, 06:57 PM~8760186
> *The car is lookin real good. Chrome the bezels. Like Dolle said, you can never have to much chrome. Now get to buffin so we can check it out with dolle stripes.
> *


yeah I can't wait to stripe it and the black bezzels look good but I am just a big fan of chrome


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like the black bezels.  can't go wrong with chrome, but that black makes it stand out.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea the black is stayin :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 11 2007, 05:11 AM~8764488
> *yea the black is stayin  :biggrin:
> *


At this time the teacher gonna get you. :twak: :twak: get back to your school work :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: school work WTF is that :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 09:54 PM~8762895
> *damn the gloss is killen em, you guys need to pat yourself's on the back, looks bad ass    :biggrin:
> *


i know i think thi is turnin out great :biggrin: gotta get the people to talk about it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2007, 12:58 AM~8764067
> *yeah I can't wait to stripe it and the black bezzels look good but I am just a big fan of chrome
> *



i cant either homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

I say chrome, chrome and more chrome but you do what you want. Its your car so you are the one that to be happy when its done. I cant wait to see that paint in person though. Good luck.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: soon homie and then u can see wat else i got that going to look good with the black bezals i got one thing no one knows about im thinkin of ordin soon :biggrin: illl jus post pics when i do it and then i will really blow ur minds :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Give me a holler when its done and Ill take some really good pics of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

THE BLACK GRILLS LOOK NICE, U SHOULD DO SOME BLACK PINSTRIPS AND GET UR WIRES DONE IN BLACK AND THAT SHOULD LOOK NICE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks real good Tommy, you should be proud :thumbsup: I love the shaved handles gives it kind of an old skool feel. I can't wait to see it finnished


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

whens tha back goin on?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 12 2007, 12:00 AM~8770808
> *Give me a holler when its done and Ill take some really good pics of it.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

nice color


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 12 2007, 06:17 PM~8777637
> *Looks real good Tommy, you should be proud :thumbsup:  I love the  shaved handles gives it kind of an old  skool feel.  I can't wait to see it finnished
> *



thanks man i am proud of it :biggrin: yea dad did a great job of shavin them for me turned out sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 12 2007, 06:18 PM~8777646
> *whens tha back goin on?
> *



got to get a few little things painted then it will be ready to reassble


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 12 2007, 07:39 PM~8778161
> *nice color
> *



:biggrin: thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I think im going to start cleanin up the engine compartment so it will look nice :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 12 2007, 07:33 PM~8778118
> *yeah what he said
> *



that would be sweet homie.... is there a show this weekend???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got some purple paint today I'll let you check it out if you don't like the color we should be able to lighten it or darken it and tell your dad I said happy birthday


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ight homie :biggrin: thanks im excited man :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8783675
> *I got some purple paint today I'll let you check it out if you don't like the color we should be able to lighten it or darken it and tell your dad I said happy birthday
> *


man I just saw where it said John is 42, I didn't know he was only 6 years older then me. I guess I need to stop the showin your age comments huh :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 13 2007, 03:13 PM~8784433
> *man I just saw  where it said John is 42,  I  didn't know he was only 6 years older then me. I guess I need to stop  the showin your age comments huh :biggrin:
> *


funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Happy B day big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hope u had a good b day dad :biggrin: maybe next year we can be at a car show showin off the cutty :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got some parts orderd so should have some goodies on the way :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

so you gonna make it to iroquois??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

hopefully we can start laying some stripes tonight :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 14 2007, 08:42 AM~8788926
> *hopefully we can start laying some stripes tonight :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

nice cutty,I' have mine on jacks striped bare naked no progrcee pics though keepin it on the hush.Good lookin though.My props to your crew and ur dad for helpin out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man i wouldnt have it lookin no where near this good if it wasnt for my friends and family :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

Addless you got help hommie,I got friends on the west helpin me over the phone ill be paintin it n doin the air ride soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

air ride?!? though u were hydros :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

started cleanin motor and its lookin good and i got my stuff on order so ill show it when i get it done should be a few days :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be down at about 8:30 or so to start the srtipes let me get the kids to bed first


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics pics pics pics pics please :biggrin:


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

cutty is sweet


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 14 2007, 04:44 PM~8792101
> *started cleanin motor and its lookin good and i got my stuff on order so ill show it when i get it done should be a few days  :biggrin:
> *


you outta come down for the e-town show October 6-8 I beleive


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 07:50 PM~8793999
> *you outta come down for the e-town show October 6-8 I beleive
> *


ill try homie jus tryin to reassmble it now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 14 2007, 07:43 PM~8793978
> *pics pics pics pics pics please  :biggrin:
> *



y u need pics ur the one that did it :biggrin: ill get some tomorrow rember u left me some paint i was paintin everything!!! till 1139 :biggrin: some look good some not so good :biggrin: pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Sep 14 2007, 07:45 PM~8793981
> *cutty is sweet
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 14 2007, 10:57 PM~8794367
> *y u need pics ur the one that did it  :biggrin:  ill get some tomorrow rember u left me some paint i was paintin everything!!! till 1139  :biggrin:  some look good some not so good  :biggrin: pics tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


just messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i know :biggrin: but hers the pics o Dolles sweet job he did yesterday :biggrin: still got another color to go thou 










































ill get some more later batts died on me :0 but thanks dolle for the sweet stripes :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 10:09 AM~8795822
> *i know  :biggrin:  but hers the pics o Dolles sweet job he did yesterday  :biggrin:  still got another color to go thou
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks to Dolle :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 01:15 PM~8796712
> *:biggrin:  thanks to Dolle  :biggrin:
> *


no problem we will try and finish it tom.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight :biggrin: im air brushin today :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 15 2007, 03:31 PM~8797200
> *no problem we will try and finish it tom.
> *


looks tight dolle!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: tru that


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS FOO  :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got pics comin in a few secs


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

is the top on?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I got out the airbrush did some work


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn that door looks bad ass you got the natural talent you just need to develop it a little


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea for that bein the first time i have used that airbrush ever and last time i did use one was like 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 08:37 PM~8798726
> *yea for that bein the first time i have used that airbrush ever and last time i did use one was like 5 years  :biggrin:
> *


so that wasn't the first time :roflmao: :roflmao: five years ago was J/P it does look good keep it up Whats mom and dad think about you painting the door?


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

i like the stripes dolle, whats on the next to do list tom?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

gosh get the door seals and put on the top and instal the stuff i got ordered :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 15 2007, 08:45 PM~8798766
> *i like the stripes dolle, whats on the next to do list tom?
> *


more stripes :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 15 2007, 06:45 PM~8798761
> *so that wasn't the first time  :roflmao:  :roflmao: five years ago was J/P it does look good keep it up Whats mom and dad think about you painting the door?
> *



they said it was some scary [email protected]$#! they said that it going to scare them but it was good dad said i could do it :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 16 2007, 11:47 AM~8798782
> *more stripes :biggrin:
> *


oh ok awsome  , what parts are gunna be done next?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 15 2007, 06:47 PM~8798782
> *more stripes :biggrin:
> *



tomorrow and il have pics up tomorrow to :biggrin: finally got some good battz :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 15 2007, 06:49 PM~8798796
> *oh ok awsome   , what parts are gunna be done next?
> *



next is the second kolor of that


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 15 2007, 06:45 PM~8798761
> *so that wasn't the first time  :roflmao:  :roflmao: five years ago was J/P it does look good keep it up Whats mom and dad think about you painting the door?
> *


what thats my door


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 i though u knew!?!?!?!?! O sh!t !!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ofcourse i hope to get my frame repainted tomorrow then have the car back on all 4s by the time u get down here and ready to stripe :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 09:32 PM~8799080
> *ofcourse i hope to get my frame repainted tomorrow then have the car back on all 4s by the time u get down here and ready to stripe  :biggrin:
> *


if you are painting the frame make sure you tape up good I don't want to see any overspray on the body when I get down there


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 u wont beat me up i hope :biggrin: 


naw i plan on tapein it up good but i think it will look nice painted black


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 09:35 PM~8799095
> *:0  :0  :0  u wont beat me up i hope  :biggrin:
> naw i plan on tapein it up good but i think it will look nice painted black
> *


it will are you working on it now?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw i was havin fun paintin the door :biggrin: im jackin car up in workin takin all 4 wheels off and going to start sandin all over again makin it smooth :biggrin: y u wont to lay some stripes on the frame while its on jacks?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

naw lets wait on that I was just out in the garage fukin around, drinking beer and messing around with the six four


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wat all did u do to it??? also u wont me to paint ur door jk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I will get you to paint something my door is pinstriped and has stickers all over it. I was painting the new master cyl and fitting the drive shaft it seems to fit with no major mods 
but I'm not sure I'm going to call Brent monday to make sure


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will this is one of those deals u pinstripe my car i airbrush wat evea u need :biggrin: :biggrin: and sont forget u ever need help im jus done here man.. :biggrin: i think im going to try to airbrush some more tomorrow also i got water grapics down it looks sweet flames are pretty good skulls are ok lookin but i think i need to jus keep workin yea find me something to spray cause im runnin out of things here :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a old motorcycle helmet you can do what ever you want on I will give it to you tom 
when I finish your car :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ight should be neat wat time u thinkin of comin over tomorrow?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 10:14 PM~8799317
> *:biggrin:  ight should be neat wat time u thinkin of comin over tomorrow?
> *


will be around 8:00 or so I got to get the kids to sleep the weekend is the only time I got to put them to bed so I take advantage of it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: go right ahead homie like i said ill be up till whenever so its all good :biggrin: i wonder how that blue will look cause it changd that purple alot


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 10:19 PM~8799335
> *:biggrin:  go right ahead homie like i said ill be up till whenever so its all good  :biggrin:  i wonder how that blue will look cause it changd that purple alot
> *


cool I hope I think it will look good I just wish the purple looked more purple to me it looks good but looks kind of red


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i think it looks fine i like it alot blends in with the blue of the car alot thou kinda hard to see in pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8798706
> *I got out the airbrush did some work
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

going to start cleanin fram and respray it pics later


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 07:06 PM~8798908
> *:0  :0  :0  i though u knew!?!?!?!?! O sh!t  !!
> *


uhh we better talk about a different type of paint (trim paint) you might have to primer seal the door before you repaint the door white plain white :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 i though u said i could  will sh!t :angry: now i got to buy white paint


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

we still good for tonight or are you in trouble? about 8:00 or so


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

where the hell is the pics? pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw he said i could :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Dolle came over finshed up the stripes looks sweet :biggrin: 



























































Thanks Dolle :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 16 2007, 07:04 PM~8803979
> *where the hell is the pics? pics pics pics pics pics
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

right there cant u seem them :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool I think I like it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i know i do :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah they look real good


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

damnn that shit is badass looking mang


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i agree he did a badass job :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 16 2007, 10:32 AM~8800813
> *uhh we better talk about a different type of paint (trim paint) you might have to primer seal the door before you repaint the door white plain white :twak:  :twak:
> *




lol dadowned lol Thats great , them stripes look badass dolle did a great job......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 dam i did get owned :cheesy: yea i think the strips turned out badass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 16 2007, 03:25 PM~8802547
> *we still good for tonight or are you in trouble? about 8:00 or so
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


stripes look great! The whole car is badass. Its come along nice and quick in the last few months.  
Dolle LMK when you want my car to paint and strip. LOL.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott u willin to do some more paint jobs and stripes ? :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 17 2007, 08:05 AM~8807247
> *Scott u willin to do some more paint jobs and stripes ? :cheesy:
> *


don't reall have the room to do a alll over paint job but I will do more sritpes for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i think we would have the room if it was clean :biggrin: i better start cleanin :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

good idea


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hopein my package will be here tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

stripes lookin good dolle


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 17 2007, 10:44 PM~8813145
> *stripes lookin good dolle
> *


thanks Russ I'll see you at the park


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

your cutty came out real clean!
tight ass ride homie!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 16 2007, 07:12 PM~8804057
> *:biggrin: Dolle came over finshed up the stripes looks sweet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE YOUR RIDE IS COMING OUT "CLEAN AS FUCK" :thumbsup: COULD U DO ME A FAVOR AND (PM) ME WHAT THAT HOME BOY CHARGED U , I AM PRICING SOME PEOPLE TO DO MY CAR, AND I AM CURIOUS ON WHAT IT SHOULD RUN ME FOR WORK LIKE YOURS.


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

P.S. THE CAR I AM DOING IS AN (87 CUTTY )


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet homie and thanks for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Sep 18 2007, 01:20 AM~8814614
> *your cutty came out real clean!
> tight ass ride homie!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man im really happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

all u need are those black wires and that will be off the hook nice pinstripes, what did that cost u


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea some black spokes would look sweet that or maybe blue :biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks great man.... watt did them stripes cost you?? also you gonna juice it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

o yea im going to juice it :biggrin: i gotta save up or run across a hell of a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I would do a stripe job like that for about $40 that would be $20 for the front and $20 for the back :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 19 2007, 04:26 AM~8822294
> *I would do a stripe job like that for about $40 that would be $20 for the front and $20 for the back  :biggrin:
> *


if i get my lincoln tc car paint ill hit u up and i will work on a bigger payment than 40, cause i live so far away


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: yes black or blue would work, black spokes and the lip in blue would set it off.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 19 2007, 11:51 AM~8823878
> *if i get my lincoln tc car paint ill hit u up and i will work on a bigger payment than 40, cause i live so far away
> *


  let me know


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got some pics of wat i orderend here in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is wat i got LED neons :0 









































i got alot of diff colors and pulses and dances with music ad really bright :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 19 2007, 03:12 PM~8825179
> *
> *


looking good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the back neon isnt center


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 i jus put it up their jus to see wat it looks like i still have to move it over a quick fix jus gotta slide the tube :biggrin: thanks for noticein


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet lil homie! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks i though they looked cool :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

shit they look like u is floating lol


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

nice bro, looks tight!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks i think they look sweet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Today i got to sand some on door jams so we can spray it this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

car looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 20 2007, 02:22 PM~8833523
> *Today i got to sand some on door jams so we can spray it this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


get on it I'll be ready saturday


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

YOUR CUTTY CAME OUT CLEAN, LIKE THE STRIPING


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

light em up!!!! lookin good homie....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 21 2007, 08:30 AM~8839825
> *YOUR CUTTY CAME OUT CLEAN, LIKE THE STRIPING
> *


Thanks i really got to think Dolle for the stripes :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Sep 21 2007, 08:37 AM~8839896
> *light em up!!!! lookin good homie....
> *


 :biggrin: Yea i love the Led bars under it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

are we done yet?? :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a question for u is any one fully done??!?!?!?! :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

big weekend planed for cutty so updates as we work :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

are the jambs sanded I'll be ready sat night


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good u guys......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 21 2007, 07:11 PM~8843921
> *big weekend planed for cutty so updates as we work  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 21 2007, 10:53 PM~8845189
> *are the jambs sanded I'll be ready sat night
> *



yup :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 21 2007, 11:00 PM~8845225
> *looking good u guys......
> *



thanks Cheeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 22 2007, 10:49 AM~8846906
> *yup  :biggrin:
> *


is the hood and trunk off yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Trunk is and hood will be soon :biggrin: by the way nice avtiar :roflmao: :roflmao: Baallliin!!!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

on my computer its stiil the 64


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: 


Thats weird i wonder y?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool I'll be down at around 7:30 or 8:00


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 i better hurry :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks homie Dolle got the rest of everything painted up so cs comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics pics pics pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dam your car turned out nice keep it bro :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie pics soon and a majior thhing is going on today the top :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 22 2007, 10:30 PM~8850488
> *pics pics pics pics pics pics :biggrin:
> *


dang man you just left when you posted give him time you know he is always ahead of the game :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i have alot of pics for tonght


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: got around 25+ pics comin :0 all updates and shows more progress between them :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

check this out
http://www.soffseal.com/SearchByModel.asp


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope to see some pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: will give me a few im almost done downstairs :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres everything we done so far got more pics thou but this is enought for now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

LOKKIN GOOD MAN, THE BLACK LOOKS GREAT ON THE BLUE! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: See the black does look good :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks Dad u and papaw did a alsome job with the top :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 23 2007, 08:14 PM~8854628
> *thanks Dad u and papaw did a alsome job with the top  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS COOL AS HELL! I WISH I HAD CLOSE FAMILY TO LEND A HAND LIKE THAT, WHAT A BLESSING!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man yea they have helped me learn alot :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

it finally coming together lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks if it wasnt for ur help and everyone else that has been helpin it wouldnt so thanks alot homie for spendin long nights sprayin the car and helpin me :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 23 2007, 09:04 PM~8854931
> *thanks if it wasnt for ur help and everyone else that has been helpin it wouldnt so thanks alot homie for spendin long nights sprayin the car and helpin me  :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem I enjoed it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea and im thankful for it cause im actual going to get done :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

car looked real good today...glad i got to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: me to im glad that its turnin out good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 23 2007, 05:46 PM~8854421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

supaCLEAN........ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Sep 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8855542
> *supaCLEAN........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: neva though of that one :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2007, 08:34 PM~8855557
> *lookin good
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 23 2007, 05:46 PM~8854421
> *Heres everything we done so far got more pics thou but this is enought for now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS LOOKING HELLA NICE MANG KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

looks awsome man, good luck with the rest


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer lil homie!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 02:38 AM~8857331
> *killer lil homie!!!  Keep up the good work.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks hopein to get more done today


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 23 2007, 11:49 PM~8856806
> *looks awsome man, good luck with the rest
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 23 2007, 09:09 PM~8855873
> *THAT SHIT IS LOOKING HELLA NICE MANG KEEP IT UP BRO
> *



thanks im hopein to get out to some shows soon


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You gonna bring it to the park this weekend? I wanna see it. If not I need to take a trip out there and visit the Elk Creek homies. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

were at this weekend??? and heck yea u need to cause me and Dolle are on same street u can see 2 :biggrin: also where u buy u weather strippin?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wll i gota go get started back on the interior ill try to pos pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2007, 08:46 AM~8857720
> *You gonna bring it to the park this weekend?  I wanna see it.  If not I need to take a trip out there and visit the Elk Creek homies.  :cheesy:
> *


come on tim come visit us :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

looks good homie, Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Bob yea i cant wait t start showin it off some to make all this work worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i have earned so much so far im really hapy with jus that fact but also gettin to have a nice lookincar s jus a bonus


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 23 2007, 05:46 PM~8854421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 20 2007, 09:09 PM~8145109
> *We this is m project ride im hopin to get done for my senior year at school and if i can i will be first one so ill get to show off and maybe get more people into lowridin i hope u like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



jus kinda amazed wat i started with :biggrin: and now im all the way almost ready to show it man it seems like time flew and i can rember thinkin about it then thinkin it would never get done or turn out right but im happy asanythin abou the people i have meet and the things i have learned and jus talkin to other people about ideas and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

inteior is almost done!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you out of school today?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

YUP!!! :biggrin: so im workin on cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 25 2007, 02:35 AM~8858544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, cant wait to see the guts


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: tonight it should be mostly all in :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

damn son when you started this car i had dark hair now its gray and thin hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8858022
> *jus kinda amazed wat i started with  :biggrin:  and now im all the way almost ready to show it man it seems like time flew and i can rember thinkin about it then thinkin it would never get done or turn out right but im happy asanythin abou the people i have meet and the things i have learned and jus talkin to other people about ideas and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


its easy to say that when you have people that help you out.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2007, 05:19 PM~8861597
> *its easy to say that when you have people that help you  out.
> *


yup and im glad i have them :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2007, 04:35 PM~8861245
> *damn son when you started this car i had dark hair now its gray and thin hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 24 2007, 05:30 PM~8861653
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whos joking :twak:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2007, 06:35 PM~8861245
> *damn son when you started this car i had dark hair now its gray and thin hno:
> *


You had hair???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

smart ass oh look whos talking :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2007, 06:07 PM~8861955
> *whos joking :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 is that u hittin me :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 24 2007, 06:28 PM~8862121
> *You  had hair???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



rember he had long hair :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

looks good homie, everything is comin together real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man im really happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 1000!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 23 2007, 07:46 PM~8854421
> *Heres everything we done so far got more pics thou but this is enought for now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ida went with the white vynl instead of black but its ur car homeboy but it looks real good lovin the color and the neons
more pics!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

the black top looks nice.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks but the is already another cutty around here with white and also hard to keep clean and black is diff :biggrin: yea the neons look sweet ill gt more pics for shooo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good supafly :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 25 2007, 08:29 AM~8860840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its good what you are doing for your son, my dad wont even cough up for fucking child support.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 25 2007, 05:24 PM~8864823
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY
> *


x2


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

CUT THAT TRUNK UP HOMIE!!! lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8864545
> *:0
> its good what you are doing for your son, my dad wont even cough up for fucking child support.
> *


I try to help him out but he did a lot of this himself.but the credit for motivation goes to each one of you guys that take time to look at these thread and offer encouragement and that my FRIENDS means the most to us,


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8868414
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 25 2007, 12:24 AM~8864823
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY
> *



thanks Shrek :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 25 2007, 01:49 PM~8867777
> *I try to help him out but he did a lot of this himself.but the credit for motivation goes to each one of you guys that take time to look at these thread and offer encouragement and that my FRIENDS means the most to us,
> *




Could not have put that any better cause jus havin u guys talk about it and give me idea help me so much and makes me wont to work on it cause i was feelin hopeless but u guys have helped me get back on track so :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the readers of my topic :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Sep 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8868414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8864545
> *:0
> its good what you are doing for your son, my dad wont even cough up for fucking child support.
> *



dam man that sucks but u can still do it  jus make sure to make a forum so we can follow along :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Sep 25 2007, 10:26 AM~8866517
> *CUT THAT TRUNK UP HOMIE!!! lol
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 25 2007, 04:49 PM~8867777
> *I try to help him out but he did a lot of this himself.but the credit for motivation goes to each one of you guys that take time to look at these thread and offer encouragement and that my FRIENDS means the most to us,
> *


Thats awesome for real. Cant wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 26 2007, 12:20 PM~8869961
> *dam man that sucks but u can still do it    jus make sure to make a forum so we can follow along  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea for sure, it wont be long till i get my fist car. if i decide to throw some pumps in the trunk ill make sure i make a topic :biggrin: cant wait to see them interior pics  all the best


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wog boy for u homie ill get some pics  u should see how the center consule i made tured out its freakin sweet :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 25 2007, 04:49 PM~8867777
> *I try to help him out but he did a lot of this himself.but the credit for motivation goes to each one of you guys that take time to look at these thread and offer encouragement and that my FRIENDS means the most to us,
> *


im giving ya big props.....glad to see u guys doing the thing....good to see ya the other day.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

heck yea cheeks ut was good to have someone down to check out the car im glad u could make it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

These pics did come out that good but here is some ill get some inteior pics when there s some good light


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thise pics are terrible but ill keep em up quess :0


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 26 2007, 08:26 PM~8877677
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That pic looks SWEET! Looks like blue smoke or something...... :cheesy:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 27 2007, 05:23 AM~8874620
> *wog boy for u homie ill get some pics    u should see how the center consule i made tured out its freakin sweet  :biggrin:
> *


  cant wait to see :biggrin: dam i just got home from skool, threw my shoes off and i just seen the new pics, nice! those neons look sick, keep us posted


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

quit fukn around with those lights and order the weatherstrips so you can drive the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont wont to drive it u hear it out side thats one reason im glad its in the garge but poor pickup  
wog ill try today homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 


also scott ur jus jealous of my smokin blue neons :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 27 2007, 04:31 AM~8879263
> *quit fukn around with those lights and order the weatherstrips so you can drive the damn thing :biggrin:
> *



my sediments exactly scott lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the lights but ill get my weatherstrippin soon


Bob whent u thinkin of going with without ur trunk to the show u rat rod fooo :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8880846
> *  I like the lights but ill get my weatherstrippin soon
> Bob whent u thinkin of going with without ur trunk to the show u rat rod fooo  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not having a trunk don't make it a rat rod


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

it makes it a stock LTD with no trunk............ :biggrin: I have a rat rod but havent wired it yet


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR SUPAFLY AND HIS FLOATING CUTLASS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 27 2007, 11:08 AM~8881376
> *it makes it a stock LTD with no trunk............  :biggrin:  I have a rat rod but havent wired it yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 27 2007, 11:51 AM~8881648
> *TTT FOR SUPAFLY AND HIS FLOATING CUTLASS
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 27 2007, 01:31 AM~8879263
> *quit fukn around with those lights and order the weatherstrips so you can drive the damn thing :biggrin:
> *


lets keep it clean now this is a family friendly site damn it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Go [email protected]#$! urself :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8884664
> *Go [email protected]#$! urself  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :no: keep this mother&*(%^&*%&*( site clean


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8884664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET A ROOM..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8883789
> *lets keep it clean now this is a family friendly site damn it
> *



LOL. sure it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 27 2007, 11:57 PM~8886622
> *GET A ROOM..... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

this aint right


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8884664
> *Go [email protected]#$! urself  :biggrin:
> *


you are too young to be talking like that :biggrin:





damn youth of today


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 28 2007, 03:18 PM~8890833
> *you are too young to be talking like that :biggrin:
> damn youth of today
> *


they jus got no respect nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ill try better :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: got more done 



SCOTT THE SEALS ARE ON THE WAY SO EVERYTHING IS FINE NOW!!!!

and i got the trim painted


:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 28 2007, 08:53 PM~8892577
> *:biggrin:  got more done
> SCOTT THE SEALS ARE ON THE WAY SO EVERYTHING IS FINE NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


any pics ???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody know where to get the chrome strips for the front and rear bumpers :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea man ill send u a link


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 29 2007, 08:42 AM~8894539
> *any pics ???
> *


yea ill get sme tonight of the ineior also :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 10:56 AM~8894934
> *yea ill get sme tonight of the ineior also  :biggrin:
> *


nice plus u got them bucket seats


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 26 2007, 08:26 PM~8877677
> *These pics did come out that good but here is some ill get some inteior pics when there s some good light
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like a spaceship :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

first show will be next week!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8896588
> *first show will be next week!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Better get some pics


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8896588
> *first show will be next week!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


watt show is it??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

E town :biggrin: il probly go sunday


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8896592
> *Better get some pics
> *



u know it homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 07:36 PM~8896690
> *E town  :biggrin: il probly go sunday
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

pics on ther way?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8896953
> *pics on ther way?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

srry guys  got side tracked.... got more of the car buffed and touch up things going to show tomorrow not takin car but going to see wat all cool stuff i can fnd :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 11:16 PM~8897747
> *srry guys    got side tracked.... got more of the car buffed and touch up things going to show tomorrow not takin car but going to see wat all cool stuff i can fnd  :biggrin:
> *


if its at iroquois i should be there as well!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

awwww i think its at the fair grounds :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 09:16 PM~8897747
> *srry guys    got side tracked.... got more of the car buffed and touch up things going to show tomorrow not takin car but going to see wat all cool stuff i can fnd  :biggrin:
> *


have fun make sure u post pics up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pic comin :biggrin: jus give me a few :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

where are the pics?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

it almost ready for its first show :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:52 PM~8902204
> *where are the pics?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *




Chill their comin :biggrin: gotta download em :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 29 2007, 07:23 PM~8897117
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: yaeh what he said


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wtf...neons = teh ghey


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for ur opion :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

canok says what?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 04:57 PM~8902230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it looks nice really nice now u jut need to juice it and you'll be good to go


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 30 2007, 04:55 PM~8902219
> *wtf...neons = teh ghey
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: their LEDS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

i see that gangsta lean :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 30 2007, 05:01 PM~8902257
> *damn it looks nice really nice now u jut need to juice it and you'll be good to go
> *




Thanks man yep thats wat im needin next :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 30 2007, 05:04 PM~8902271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice , looks wet!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie im almost ready to show :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO...NOW JUST PICS OF THE REAL POLE DANCERS WOULD SET THIS BUILD UP THREAD OFF.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

maybe soon :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

ride looks real good  , paint looks like candy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

its a form of candy i we had to spray a white base for the pearl :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 23 2007, 11:04 PM~8629695
> *HERES SOME PICS OF THOSE OG PUPMHEADS I TOLD U ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


i know i probably sound like an idiot but are those good pump heads? i have one just sitting in my garage


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 08:33 PM~8903092
> *its a form of candy i we had to spray a white base for the pearl  :biggrin:
> *


looks sick barely noticed the shaved handles the rides really coming along :thumbsup: , i gotta start sanding mine


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 30 2007, 07:35 PM~8903103
> *i know i probably sound like an idiot but are those good pump heads? i have one just sitting in my garage
> *


ITS COO U JUST ASKING A QUESTION THEYRE THE PUMP HEAD THAT WAS THE BEST B4 THE ITALIAN STUFF CAME OUT THEY THE OLD SCHOOL STUFF


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 30 2007, 07:36 PM~8903116
> *looks sick barely noticed the shaved handles the rides really coming along :thumbsup: , i gotta start sanding mine
> *



thanks man yea sandin was the hardest and longest part but it paid off :biggrin: yea the shaed handels turned out alsome thanks to my dad spenddin the time on it makin it smooth :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8903133
> *ITS COO U JUST ASKING A QUESTION THEYRE THE PUMP HEAD THAT WAS THE BEST B4 THE ITALIAN STUFF CAME OUT THEY THE OLD SCHOOL STUFF
> *


 :biggrin: stuff my dad used to run :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Sep 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8903133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

here the pic of the in side and some more pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

looks great Tommy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Steve its turnin out good u going to E town show im takin my car to it sunday :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

you guys still got nice weather, i already got my stocks on it sucks over here.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dang thats not cool im hopein i might be able to go without puttin mine on but probly need to


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

a homie whats that blue see through thing in front of the shifter?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

the LED neon controler :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 30 2007, 10:33 PM~8903589
> *looks great  Tommy!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Naw man I wish I could but my club is helpin with a show in West Virginia next weekend so I'll be up there helpin out


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 10:39 PM~8903630
> *Thanks Steve its turnin out good u going to E town show im takin my car to it sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 damn wrong quote, thats what I get for playing on here when I'm at work :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

DAMN!!! LOOKS GOOD!! I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A CONSOLE SHIFT!!! I LIKE IT ALOT!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good man. :0 :0 :0


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 your cutty turn out real cool!
shit you can be real proud of it
:thumbsup: for your ride from over here


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

get er done!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin nice :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 30 2007, 09:37 PM~8904065
> *Naw man I wish I could but  my club is  helpin with a show in  West Virginia next weekend  so I'll be up there helpin out
> *



Its all good homie ill get some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 30 2007, 10:30 PM~8904483
> *DAMN!!! LOOKS GOOD!! I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A CONSOLE SHIFT!!! I LIKE IT ALOT!!
> *



yea i love the center shift 


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 12:44 AM~8905161
> *looking good man.    :0  :0  :0
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Oct 1 2007, 01:04 AM~8905218
> *:0  :0 your cutty turn out real cool!
> shit you can be real proud of it
> :thumbsup: for your ride from over here
> *



thanks man :biggrin: cool to see my people likin it from all over :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC+Oct 1 2007, 08:46 AM~8906427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

loving the candy blue exhaust :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

true blue pearl exhaust thank u :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i gotta buy some tips for it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 1 2007, 11:44 AM~8907665
> *true blue pearl exhaust thank u  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i gotta buy some tips for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: when u gonna put hydralics in it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

When i get the money


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

might be workin so so hydros might not be to far away now :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: hno:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

u guys should be proud....truned out really nice.........im sure ill see u at the show this weekend.....if im there :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2007, 05:09 PM~8909988
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  hno:
> *




:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2007, 07:03 PM~8910778
> *u guys should be proud....truned out really nice.........im sure ill see u at the show this weekend.....if im there :uh:
> *


i hope u will be there :biggrin: and im proud of it and everyone that has helped shouldbe poud cause without a lot of my time and theirs it wouldnt be lookin like this :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 1 2007, 07:08 PM~8910825
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY
> *




thanks homie


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 1 2007, 11:43 AM~8907654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 1 2007, 03:04 PM~8909141
> *might be workin so so hydros might not be to far away now  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
bet that's gonna get u alot of extra points with the chicks at school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you get a job? :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 2 2007, 01:08 AM~8913712
> *you get a job? :cheesy:
> *



i got an interview this friday for one :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2007, 11:11 PM~8913162
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> bet that's gonna get u alot of extra points with the chicks at school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



will out here jus havin a car that runs does :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 1 2007, 09:55 PM~8912585
> *:yes:
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2007, 01:53 PM~8916083
> *i got an interview this friday for one  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


where at? I got some more plans for stripes on your car :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sweet im ready when u r :biggrin: 

At autozone in Shelbyville then i will be makin money and get a descount on parts WIN WIN :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2007, 12:36 PM~8916502
> *sweet im ready when u r  :biggrin:
> 
> At autozone in Shelbyville  then i will be makin money and get a descount on parts WIN WIN  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OOO SHIT SHELBYVILLE THATS RIGHT NEXT TO THE SIMPSONS HOMETOWN OF SPRINGFIELD :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Will their is some people around here that drive like homer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2007, 12:36 PM~8916502
> *sweet im ready when u r  :biggrin:
> 
> At autozone in Shelbyville  then i will be makin money and get a descount on parts WIN WIN  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL!!! i WANT TO GET A JOB AT SHUCKS OR AUTOZONE THEY BOTH ARE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i hope it works out :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 2 2007, 04:37 PM~8917053
> *OOO SHIT SHELBYVILLE THATS RIGHT NEXT TO THE SIMPSONS HOMETOWN OF SPRINGFIELD :0  :0
> *


haha u got jokes.....im from shelbyville.... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Panty Dropper u ever see homer :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2007, 11:53 AM~8916083
> *i got an interview this friday for one  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



well.....I DO want fries with that. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ur makin money atleast unlike me right now


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: WEATHER STRIPPIN IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: so im going to put in on :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah you can drive....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 03:31 AM~8922005
> *ur makin money atleast unlike me right now
> *



deliver pizza. Thats always fun in a slammed out low low. :biggrin: I used to in high school. Pull up with the speakers bumpin and the 13's on the ride. Some people get scared. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 3 2007, 12:49 PM~8924852
> *yeah you can drive....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no more rat rod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 02:28 PM~8925552
> *deliver pizza.    Thats always fun in a slammed out low low.    :biggrin:    I used to in high school.    Pull up with the speakers bumpin and the 13's on the ride.  Some people get scared.  :biggrin:
> *



i wouldnt i would give em a bigger tip :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

clean cutty homie i got a 87 euro clip if u know any body that needs 1


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: good going son now where are the pics from today


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Oct 3 2007, 03:49 PM~8926154
> *clean cutty homie i got a 87 euro clip if u know any body that needs 1
> *




will it fit a 64 impala cause i think i mght know some one then :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























jus messin with u scott :biggrin: 


but ill see if there is


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8926238
> *:thumbsup: good going son now where are the pics from today
> *



hold up pop ill get em in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

u goin 2 casper this year???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: im hopein to make it :biggrin: 



2000 post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt whats up with that euro clip cutty boy let me know


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

yea me 2 i got a lac im buildin single pump 10 batteries :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Oct 3 2007, 07:24 PM~8927412
> *yea me 2 i got a lac im buildin single pump 10 batteries :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wow id like to see that u ging to go ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 3 2007, 07:21 PM~8927386
> *ttt whats up with that euro clip cutty boy let me know
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

yea i go every year.last year i had a kandy red lincoln i hopped


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i might have to go thou my pics and see if i see it this should be my first year showin and this weekend will be my first car show ever :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:56 PM~8902224
> *canok says what?
> *


 :uh: 
LAST I CHECKED CUTLASSES ARE NOT MADE BY HONDA...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: they can if they wont to :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got some pics be up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 10:33 PM~8927501
> *i might have to go thou my pics and see if i see it  this should be my first year showin and this weekend will be my first car show ever  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see it bro. :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Oct 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8927513
> *:uh:
> LAST I CHECKED CUTLASSES ARE NOT MADE BY HONDA...
> *


sorry dude you lost me on this one. First you get on here a couple pages back and bash the Homie on the LED's thats cool opinions are like Aholes everybodys got one and they all stink, Tommy's big enough to let it roll off his back but where did that Honda comment come from??


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I had lights under my 83 Caddy but I wouldnt drive with them on. They were for parking only. I liked them but I never got to finished the car. 

Only pic I got of it with the lights. It was still on jack stands and taped up from being primered.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2007, 11:52 PM~8929202
> *I had lights under my 83 Caddy but I wouldnt drive with them on. They were for parking only. I liked them but I never got to finished the car.
> 
> Only pic I got of it with the lights. It was still on jack stands and taped up from being primered.
> *



you can't drive with them. Those are emergancy colors, the po po will pull you over quicker than shit! 

Looks good all lite up tho. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:11 PM~8926598
> *will it fit a 64 impala cause i think i mght know some one then  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jus messin with u scott  :biggrin:
> but ill see if there is
> *


 :uh: no thanks and a cutlass without weatherstrips isn't a ratrod


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 4 2007, 11:31 AM~8931173
> *:uh: no thanks and a cutlass without weatherstrips isn't  a ratrod
> *



 quit stealin my thunder and get that euro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2007, 11:52 PM~8929202
> *I had lights under my 83 Caddy but I wouldnt drive with them on. They were for parking only. I liked them but I never got to finished the car.
> 
> Only pic I got of it with the lights. It was still on jack stands and taped up from being primered.
> ...



that looks good i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8928034
> *sorry dude  you lost me on this one. First  you get on here a couple pages  back and bash  the Homie  on the LED's  thats  cool  opinions are like Aholes  everybodys got one and they all stink, Tommy's big enough  to let it roll off his back  but  where did  that Honda comment come from??
> *


Thanks Steve :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 02:35 AM~8929634
> *you can't drive with them.  Those are emergancy colors,    the po po will pull you over quicker than shit!
> 
> Looks good all lite up tho.  :0
> *



i need to show u wat these leds can do cause i can really get in trouble with these :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8928034
> *sorry dude  you lost me on this one. First  you get on here a couple pages  back and bash  the Homie  on the LED's  thats  cool  opinions are like Aholes  everybodys got one and they all stink, Tommy's big enough  to let it roll off his back  but  where did  that Honda comment come from??
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8927672
> *got some pics be up tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


its tomorrow were the pics at ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i gotta get the car done firsted :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 4 2007, 03:38 PM~8931602
> *that looks good i like it  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah well the car is probably crushed by now.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8933708
> *Yeah well the car is probably crushed by now.
> *



:0 :0 :0  that sucks


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR SUPAFLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i need to post pics of wat all we did i got all my weather strippin in and got windows in thanks to the help of my dad :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: man i am jus tryin to gewt car ready for the first show pics are a little off my mind while im down there and when i get ready to sleep then i rember :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

are you driving it to the show or trailoring it?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

trailer no tags yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8938732
> *trailer no tags yet
> *



     


but hopeful they will like me at autozone so i can start makin money so i can drive it :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8939339
> *
> but hopeful they will like me at autozone so i can start makin money so i can drive it  :cheesy:
> *


DID U GET THE JOB??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

they said they we let me know with in a week  but i think it went good thou :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 5 2007, 09:57 PM~8941257
> *they said they we let me know with in a week    but i think it went good thou  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
ttt For makin money :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im hopein homie cant wait for to go to e town sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

wow, looks good good tom. i havent been on this biicth in ages, holidays :biggrin: 
looks like your making some good progress  whens she gunna get juiced?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hopefully soon ... :biggrin: 


today was my first car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ANd i didnt win but who cares i had a ton of fun and i made one of my huge goals of makin it to home coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so i got to show that the cutty is gettin done and got to show it off i got pics ill have up in a sec 
::biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8943654
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hopefully soon ...  :biggrin:
> today was my first car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANd i didnt win but who cares i had a ton of fun and i made one of my huge goals of makin it to home coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

o and heres my new seals :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 11:53 AM~8943677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOUR CAR WAS THE NICEST ONE OUT THERE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thank but the tractor beat me :0   















:0 :0 :0 jokein :biggrin: :biggrin: 



yea i think mine looked really good but the winners has motor all nice and chromed out and everything nice and shinin ... but i cleaned my car like every 10 mins :biggrin: it was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 12:03 PM~8943716
> *thank but the tractor beat me  :0
> 
> 
> ...



LOL WELCOME TO THE WORL OF LOWRIDING LOL SHIT I KEPT CHECKING MINES AND WIPING AND SHINING THE RIMS THE FIRST TIME I WENT TO A CAR SHOW IT SEEMED NEVER TO BE CLEAN ENOUGH LOL BUT YEAH YOURS LOOKED NICE MANG KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks homie yea i really enjoyed it and i wont to thnk everyone for makin me have confendence to finsh it and make it to the home comin show :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8943745
> *thanks homie yea i really enjoyed it and i wont to thnk everyone for makin me have confendence to finsh it and make it to the home comin show  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   NOW I NEED TO GET ON WITH MINES :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

tru that homie :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8928034
> *sorry dude  you lost me on this one. First  you get on here a couple pages  back and bash  the Homie  on the LED's  thats  cool  opinions are like Aholes  everybodys got one and they all stink, Tommy's big enough  to let it roll off his back  but  where did  that Honda comment come from??
> *


you're not really that retarded are you to ask such a question like that?

think about it for a few minutes and get back to me.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

and to clear up some stuff for the people who are less than intelligent on this forum...........

A) car looks good. alot of effort went into it and it came out lookin wicked.

B) neons = not for domestics. IMO. because if you're gonna put neons on a car you may as well add a fin as well.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8943775
> *    NOW I NEED TO GET ON WITH MINES  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



hey i got some pieces that u need ill see wat all i got and send a pic


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 12:42 PM~8943861
> *hey i got some pieces that u need ill see wat all i got and send a pic
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im ready for e town :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics later tonight


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## infectedpoohole (Oct 7, 2007)

looks good yo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 6 2007, 02:20 PM~8943775
> *    NOW I NEED TO GET ON WITH MINES  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




X2 me too, TTT for the Superfly cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks homies i got some pics ill have up in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

cmon already


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

how did you do today at the show?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight will this is my first true car show!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































[


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks great how did you do and what did everyone think about it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i know i dont look happy but i was so happy and excited that i didnt no why i was turnin around then click i got my pitcher taken not the best of pitchures :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8948666
> *looks great how did you do and what did everyone think about it?
> *



i got third for my class 


everyone loved the color and the pinstripes so pat ur self of the back scott they loved my car overall and also loved my white walls :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8948677
> *i got third for my class
> everyone loved the color and the pinstripes so pat ur self of the back scott they loved my car overall and also loved my white walls  :biggrin:
> *


cool glad everyone liked it wish I could have made it to the show. I got more plans for stripes so maybe we can do it next weekend


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 7 2007, 05:56 PM~8948684
> *cool glad everyone liked it wish I could have made it to the show. I got more plans for stripes so maybe we can do it next weekend
> *




im on fall break so anytime this week :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8948677
> *i got third for my class
> everyone loved the color and the pinstripes so pat ur self of the back scott they loved my car overall and also loved my white walls  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING NICE MANG 3RD PLACE B4 U KNOW IT YOULL GET 1ST


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 07:49 PM~8948654
> *ight will this is my first true car show!!!!!!!!!!!1  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man, it was a blast hangin out, i loved the car, scott you are comin up on striping bro, looked real good, Had a blast... goodtimes! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 7 2007, 07:33 PM~8949198
> *LOOKING NICE MANG 3RD PLACE B4 U KNOW IT YOULL GET 1ST
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 06:14 PM~8948753
> *looks good!
> *



:biggrin: thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8949336
> *Hell yeah man, it was a blast hangin out, i loved the car, scott you are comin up on striping bro, looked real good, Had a blast... goodtimes! :biggrin:
> *



yeah i had a blast hangin with u guys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: more pics soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 08:51 PM~8949723
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea now we need u to get out there homie :biggrin: did u get anything done over weekend or uspend time with ur son>?<


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Good meeting & seeing you and your family today dude. Car is looking good. Welcome to Lux. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 7 2007, 11:48 PM~8950097
> *Good meeting & seeing you and your family today dude. Car is looking good. Welcome to Lux.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN BRO LOOKING REAL GOOD....


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2007, 12:48 AM~8950097
> *Good meeting & seeing you and your family today dude. Car is looking good. Welcome to Lux.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: x2


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

congrats for your 3rd place !!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

homie got some hardware on his first show............... car is lookin good tommy , And your mom and da are some cool peoples.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Oct 8 2007, 02:03 AM~8951076
> *congrats for your 3rd place !!!
> 
> *




Thanks man i was hvin a lsome time jus hangin out with the guys :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 8 2007, 02:54 AM~8951129
> *homie got some hardware on his first show............... car is lookin good tommy , And your mom and da are some cool peoples.....
> *




Thanks Bob ur a cool dude also man glad i got to meet u and ur family :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8950097
> *Good meeting & seeing you and your family today dude. Car is looking good. Welcome to Lux.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Jro it was good meetin u to homie and thanks i know im going to enjoy bein with u guys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Oct 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8950118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 8 2007, 12:13 AM~8950834
> *DAMN BRO LOOKING REAL GOOD....
> *



Thanks man yea its payin off all those hours of workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

get some hydros and get that bitch hoppin


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 7 2007, 11:48 PM~8950097
> *Good meeting & seeing you and your family today dude. Car is looking good. Welcome to Lux.  :thumbsup:
> *


damn tommy you didn't tell me you got in the Lux


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2007, 01:06 PM~8952286
> *damn tommy you didn't tell me you got in the Lux
> *


He is also a model. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lololo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JRO ownes once again..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2007, 12:27 PM~8952384
> *He is also a model. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2007, 10:27 AM~8952384
> *He is also a model. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



O snap u posted it :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Oct 8 2007, 09:23 AM~8952013
> *get some hydros and get that bitch hoppin
> *



:biggrin: yea i cant wait to get some switchs :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2007, 10:27 AM~8952384
> *He is also a model. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


will im glad u all havein fun with it atleast :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

clean looking cutty bro, not many CLEAN cuttys around the louisville area. wish i could have met you sunday, but i was busy and only made it to the show on saturday. anyways congrats on the win, and welcome to the club! ~JO$H~


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin: will hopefully see u at a show soon im hopein to get in casper :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice meeting you this weekend tommy....you got your head on straight and keep it that way do things the way you want and dont pay attention to what others say....someone will always have an opinion, you build cars for your self and thats it.....you got a good guy in your corner your dad knows his stuff.....anyway hope to see you soon....there is a couple more shows this year and maybe we will see you around....and congrats on your trophy!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks man it great meetin u also yea i would like to go to some more shows cause i had a Blast :biggrin: yea and i plan on keep on buildin my car to my own ideas and designs cause that wat makes it unique :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks good, homie. Hasn't been that long since I was doing the same damn thing. 

Congrats on the win. 

How far is T-ville from Campbellsville? My old man has a salvage lot/ sales lot there.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Keep it up homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 8 2007, 07:07 PM~8955516
> *Looks good, homie. Hasn't been that long since I was doing the same damn thing.
> 
> Congrats on the win.
> ...



jus an little over an hour :biggrin: 

Thanks im rally happy with how it looks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 8 2007, 07:09 PM~8955548
> *Keep it up homie
> *


thanks man im going to :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 07:47 PM~8955934
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



_*CONGRATS ON THE INDUCTION*_ *:biggrin:*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2007, 10:20 PM~8957190
> *CONGRATS ON THE INDUCTION  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2007, 10:27 AM~8952384
> *He is also a model. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY THE CAR MODEL :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tommy the car looks great man :thumbsup: can't wait to see what all Scott has up his sleeve for more stripes


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

welcome to the family and looking real good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 9 2007, 04:33 PM~8962737
> *welcome to the family and looking real good :biggrin:
> *


'

Thanks man im glad to be in it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 9 2007, 01:30 PM~8961223
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY THE CAR MODEL  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny man :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 05:49 PM~8948654
> *ight will this is my first true car show!!!!!!!!!!!1  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: the pics came out good i think my car fits in :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 9 2007, 03:55 PM~8962403
> *Tommy the car looks great man :thumbsup:  can't  wait to see what  all Scott has up his sleeve for more stripes
> *



Thanks Steve i cant wait to see wat all he wonts to do also :biggrin: 


hopefully u will et to see my car at a show soon :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

just flipped thru your thread!!! now i know about the blood under the carpet :biggrin: j/k

you did a real good job on your cutlass!! it came out really nice!! good work!!
and congrats for 3rd place :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 10 2007, 02:29 AM~8966844
> *just flipped thru your thread!!!  now i know about the blood under the carpet :biggrin:  j/k
> 
> you did a real good job on your cutlass!! it came out really nice!! good work!!
> ...



X2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 10 2007, 12:29 AM~8966844
> *just flipped thru your thread!!!  now i know about the blood under the carpet :biggrin:  j/k
> 
> you did a real good job on your cutlass!! it came out really nice!! good work!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ssssshhhhhhh dont tell no one about that under the carpet  



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 10 2007, 06:53 AM~8967467
> *X2
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 9 2007, 10:52 PM~8966358
> *ttt
> *



Thanks Billy :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup fly :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wats going on Ryda :biggrin: hows that car comin along :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 10:35 AM~8968730
> *wats going on Ryda  :biggrin:  hows that car comin along  :biggrin:
> *


Its commin its done with paint I just gotta get time off from the Army to go pick it up so i can stripe it...i ain't even seen it yet i'm stoked to tho


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 10 2007, 02:00 PM~8968937
> *Its commin its done with paint I just gotta get time off from the Army to go pick it up so i can stripe it...i ain't even seen it yet i'm stoked to tho
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  picssss :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 10 2007, 11:00 AM~8968937
> *Its commin its done with paint I just gotta get time off from the Army to go pick it up so i can stripe it...i ain't even seen it yet i'm stoked to tho
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOOKIN HELLA SWEET BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 10 2007, 11:00 AM~8968937
> *Its commin its done with paint I just gotta get time off from the Army to go pick it up so i can stripe it...i ain't even seen it yet i'm stoked to tho
> *


sounds good man :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 9 2007, 08:55 PM~8963344
> *:biggrin:  the pics came out good i think my car fits in  :biggrin:
> *


Yup. :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

look good homie, i think imma copy the candy tailpipe though... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 10 2007, 02:25 PM~8970402
> *look good homie, i think imma copy the candy tailpipe though... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


its not painted no more :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 10 2007, 02:14 PM~8970328
> *Yup.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

fixed my bumber and got the paint to match pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THE FAT WHITES MAKE IT LOOK GANGSTA!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 07:48 AM~8976134
> *THE FAT WHITES MAKE IT LOOK GANGSTA!!
> *


Thanks man yea i love my Fat whites on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8976238
> *Thanks man yea i love my Fat whites on it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work homie. the ride looks sick. congrats on gettin into the lux.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks man and yea im happy with how the car is lookin :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

car looks bad ass :cheesy: contintal kits look bad ass on cutlass & cadillacs  only with the actall rim in it.keep up the good work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man my dad has talked about one but i dont think im much of a contnial person :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

bad ass cutty..jus read thru all 66 pages =] can't wait to see it juiced...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 11 2007, 01:26 PM~8978268
> *bad ass cutty..jus read thru all 66 pages =] can't wait to see it juiced...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

wow man thanks i hope u enjoyed it cause i know i am :cheesy: trust me ill be pic crazy when its juiced!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Will got a little bit down buffed some and cleaned the paint off wind sheild :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

keep up the good supafly


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks man stilll got alot more planed :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 07:53 AM~8967716
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ssssshhhhhhh  dont tell no one about that under the carpet
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i´ll keep the secret of the mighty cutlass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8983290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i´ll keep the secret of the mighty cutlass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE SUPAFLY :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

went threw ur whole topic came out good homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8986174
> *went threw ur whole topic came out good homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man i still got a lot more to get it to a stage a feel like i can show off with other cars thou but i think its lookin good for my first car :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sup supafly snuka ahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 11:49 AM~8986200
> *sup supafly snuka ahahaha
> *



:uh: :uh: Nuthin mayham :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 02:51 PM~8986216
> *:uh:  :uh:    Nuthin mayham  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha you want a donkey punched ham sammich foolio ahahahahha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 01:11 PM~8986874
> *wahaha you want a donkey punched ham sammich foolio ahahahahha
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Mayhem's rockin' da combover.......gonna be a problem if he ever gets a vert


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 05:19 PM~8987420
> *Mayhem's rockin' da combover.......gonna be a problem if he ever gets a vert
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAH DO I LOOK LIKE SCOTTY FOOLAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 02:19 PM~8987420
> *Mayhem's rockin' da combover.......gonna be a problem if he ever gets a vert
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: painted under my hood so now it looks better ave some pics soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

im patiently waiting on the dros


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8990473
> *im patiently waiting on the dros
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8990473
> *im patiently waiting on the dros
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

soon homie soon :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 05:19 PM~8987420
> *Mayhem's rockin' da combover.......gonna be a problem if he ever gets a vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

gettin ready to get some more pics hopefully have em up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 12:01 AM~8995953
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2007, 12:02 AM~8995956
> *:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2007, 05:49 PM~8948654
> *
> 
> 
> ...






DAmn is been a while since i have seen progress n it turned out real good :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks i still got alot more stuff i wont to do to it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 06:57 AM~8996510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wat u up to homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I thought you said you had more pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i had to work alot on buffin then i had to shovel rock :0 
so that took up my day and i was my back s hurtin  think i puled something


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9000250
> *i jad to work alot on buffin then i had to shovel rock  :0
> *


do you have new pics or not?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got these 























:0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 09:35 PM~9000269
> *i got these
> 
> 
> ...


quit fukn around and post some damn pics :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Jus for u :biggrin: 







































:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

not sure wich is worse the pic of harry or the flamed floor mats


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




wat about harry with the matts :0 


inly ones i got punk and i dont wont to mess up that new carpet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I would lay a trash bag down before I would use some autozone floor mats :uh: I got brand new carpet in my car and I don't have mats like that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9000449
> *not sure wich is worse the pic of harry or the flamed floor mats
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



my camaros got flamed floor mats


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaahhahahha


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 10:53 PM~9000449
> *not sure wich is worse the pic of harry or the flamed floor mats
> *



yeah get rid of the flmes lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Those floor matts are hawt lyke fya yo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 15 2007, 11:27 AM~9004268
> *yeah get rid of the flmes lol
> *


wahahahah paint em blue wahahahah, j/k

i know you got something up your sleeve for the interior! :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> Jus for u :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 08:30 PM~9000863
> *I would lay a trash bag down before I would use some autozone floor mats :uh: I got brand new carpet in my car and I don't have mats like that :biggrin:
> *




cause ur not cool enough :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> > Jus for u :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 15 2007, 02:03 AM~9003030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> my camaros got flamed floor mats
> *




:0 :0 

its ok he dont even got floor mats so were better than him :0 :biggrin: jk


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 15 2007, 09:27 AM~9004268
> *yeah get rid of the flmes lol
> *




jus usein them so i dont get dirt all in the new carpet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 15 2007, 10:29 AM~9004767
> *wahahahah paint em blue wahahahah, j/k
> 
> i know you got something up your sleeve for the interior! :biggrin:
> *




o i got some things and alot of plans but idk when ill start really


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 15 2007, 09:43 AM~9004386
> *Those floor matts are hawt lyke fya yo
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL 176 
Supaf|y in the Ky 101 
newmovementrider 82 
Skim 75
Regal King 70 
drasticbean 65
bighpray 62 
Bowtie Legacy 62 
95stsrider 59 
lac life 57 


2nd in post for today :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 08:15 PM~9009795
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL    176
> Supaf|y in the Ky      101
> newmovementrider    82
> ...


POST WHORE :0 :0


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 15 2007, 08:21 PM~9009863
> *POST WHORE :0  :0
> *


ALWAYS REMEMBER::THE 2ND ONE IS THE FIRST LOSER :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K 

HOWS YOUR CUTTY DOIN HOMIE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 15 2007, 08:21 PM~9009863
> *POST WHORE :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



jus reply in alot of topics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 16 2007, 12:48 AM~9011747
> *ALWAYS REMEMBER::THE 2ND ONE IS THE FIRST LOSER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



the cutty is doing good need to work on jus the little details and workin on gettin the car juiced :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe some pics later


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

no pics today


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8998164
> *thanks i still got alot more stuff i wont to do to it  :biggrin:
> *



what r u planning for the future


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

yea,whats next


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 06:18 PM~9017339
> *what r u planning for the future
> *



Next big step is Hydros then im going inteior Frame engine :0 big plans thats y im lookin for a job :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

3000


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Supaf|y in the Ky 152
LuxuriouSMontreaL 146 
dena4life-D 67
drasticbean 64 
bighpray 62
Final Fantacy L.A. 59
djtwigsta 58
Loco Low Tucson 54
Skim May 49 
THA LIFE 48


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 10:46 PM~9018084
> *3000
> *


 :0


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 12:22 PM~9014793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> the cutty is doing good need to work on jus the little details and workin on gettin the car juiced  :biggrin:
> *



JUICE = :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW MANY PUMPS & DUMPS :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 16 2007, 07:52 PM~9018124
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 17 2007, 12:41 PM~9023200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U HEARD ANYTHING FROM AUTOZONE ???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:angry: NO! :angry: but i got some more apps in


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

post whore? i take it thats not a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hi guys.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 17 2007, 04:45 PM~9024968
> *hi guys.
> *


wats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 17 2007, 04:09 PM~9024705
> *post whore? i take it thats not a good thing :biggrin:
> *


Dad it has the word Whore in it ofcourse it isnt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 17 2007, 06:14 PM~9025612
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 17 2007, 06:55 PM~9025906
> *Dad it has the word Whore in it ofcourse it isnt :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 17 2007, 04:09 PM~9024705
> *post whore? i take it thats not a good thing :biggrin:
> *


u scare me sometimes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 17 2007, 11:20 PM~9027840
> *lol  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Wats going on lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I thought you said you had some new pics


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 19 2007, 12:49 AM~9036316
> *I thought you said you had some new pics
> *


X2 SAME QUOTE AS IN THE POST WIT YOUR DADS OLD SCHOOL PICS :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 19 2007, 12:49 AM~9036316
> *I thought you said you had some new pics
> *


i been sick last 2 days  but ill try this weekend


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 19 2007, 01:56 AM~9036542
> *X2 SAME QUOTE AS IN THE POST WIT YOUR DADS OLD SCHOOL PICS  :0  :0  :0
> *


i have to scan ebery pic then save it to a flash then transver to my computer then upload to photobucket then post :0 :0 :0 :0 i havnt felt like it but if u wont me to bring it back i will


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 04:18 AM~9036745
> *i have to scan ebery pic then save it to a flash then transver to my computer then upload to photobucket then post  :0  :0  :0  :0  i havnt felt like it but if u wont me to bring it back i will
> *


 : :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9039809
> *:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9039809
> *:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: give me some time :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 04:16 AM~9036738
> *i been sick last 2 days    but ill try this weekend
> *


DAMN BRO HOPE U GET BETTER JUST RUB SOME VICKS ON AND DRINK SOME 7 UP YOU'LL BE FINE :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Suck it in and get to work!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

fool you aint too sick to work on your car though.... HAHAHAHHA :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 19 2007, 07:18 PM~9042275
> *fool you aint too sick to work on your car though.... HAHAHAHHA  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be good to go tomorrow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 19 2007, 05:37 PM~9041761
> *Suck it in and get to work!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ill try


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

amazing how far i gave gotten


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im really happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 08:25 PM~9042661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wait wait...now im confused is ur car black or blue or do u have two of them


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 12:57 AM~9029081
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Wats going on lil homie  :biggrin:
> *


hey sup! i just back from a wedding yesterday and decided to hit up layitlow  
the topics looking good, 72 pages and its still going strong  , cant wait to see those pumps in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 20 2007, 04:29 PM~9047041
> *wait wait...now im confused is ur car black or blue or do u have two of them
> *



Thats wat it looked like when i got it :0 jus showin wat i started with and were im at now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 20 2007, 04:37 PM~9047059
> *hey sup! i just back from a wedding yesterday and decided to hit up layitlow
> the topics looking good, 72 pages and its still going strong    , cant wait to see those pumps in the back :thumbsup:
> *


me 2 homie and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

and he weights 250lbs now too :biggrin: !! lol jk homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 08:26 PM~9042671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats LaLo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

hahaha i didn't even see that pic, otherwise i would have used that in my post.... plus i KNOW skinny guys cant gain weight unless they're with a fat chick... lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 20 2007, 05:59 PM~9047466
> *hahaha i didn't even see that pic, otherwise i would have used that in my post.... plus i KNOW skinny guys cant gain weight unless they're with a fat chick... lol
> *



:0 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 20 2007, 05:59 PM~9047466
> *hahaha i didn't even see that pic, otherwise i would have used that in my post.... plus i KNOW skinny guys cant gain weight unless they're with a fat chick... lol
> *


damn i know you didnt call his mom a fat chick oh shit :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 20 2007, 06:12 PM~9047546
> *damn i know you didnt call his mom a fat chick oh shit :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: CALLING SOMEONES MOM OR LADY FAT IS A :nono:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

X987654323456789876543234567 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

any way i got some stuff for the cutty i got the last piece of chrome i needed got some diff front turn signal lenses i got some clear ones now and a some othe parts :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie u feelin better yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yup im up and workin now :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GOOD!


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 20 2007, 07:39 PM~9047955
> *any way i got some stuff for the cutty i got the last piece of chrome i needed got some diff front turn signal lenses i got some clear ones now  and a some othe parts  :biggrin:
> *



PICS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 21 2007, 10:36 AM~9050606
> *GOOD!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 21 2007, 10:54 AM~9050718
> *PICS HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> *



soon  :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2007, 11:51 AM~9051016
> *soon    :biggrin:
> *



COOL !!

U STILL ILL??? :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 21 2007, 11:52 AM~9051020
> *COOL !!
> 
> U STILL ILL???  :0
> *



nah im good now :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2007, 12:24 PM~9051139
> *nah im good now  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD NEWS..

NOW...GO BACK TO WORK YOUR CUTLASS IS WAITING :angry: :angry: 








J/K :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 21 2007, 12:44 PM~9051229
> *GOOD NEWS..
> 
> NOW...GO BACK TO WORK YOUR CUTLASS IS WAITING  :angry:  :angry:
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i did and i got some pics they uploadin now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got the clear turn signal lenses also got the last piece of side chrome i needed and clean the paint off my muffler so now its looks way better :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks man
:biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

i dont know what the fuck you changed but im sure it looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn clean yo garage!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 22 2007, 11:28 AM~9057331
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn clean yo garage!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL U SEEN MINES?? HIS IS WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY CLEANER THAN MINES :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 22 2007, 02:25 AM~9055258
> *i dont know what the fuck you changed but im sure it looks good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: the turn singnal lense was orange now clear


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 22 2007, 11:47 AM~9057462
> *LOL U SEEN MINES?? HIS IS WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY CLEANER THAN MINES :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 22 2007, 11:28 AM~9057331
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn clean yo garage!!!!!!!!
> *


thank you he dont listen to me :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

nice man the cutty came out real nice how long did it take you to get this far funny me and my brother just came back from louisville KY to pick up a truck man your hotels are expencive lol


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 20 2007, 05:05 PM~9047195
> *Thats wat it looked like when i got it  :0  jus showin wat i started with and were im at now  :biggrin:
> *



lol oh ok i knew that


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

nice ass front end ... u paint the black on that? thats what i wanted to do with mine... 

now all u gotta do is put a dual exhaust on it ! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Oct 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9061593
> *nice man the cutty came out real nice how long did it take you to get this far funny me and my brother just came back from louisville KY to pick up a truck man your hotels are expencive lol
> *


nam man you just have to know what area to stay in next time tell us and see what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Oct 23 2007, 10:15 PM~9070431
> *nice ass front end ... u paint the black on that? thats what i wanted to do with mine...
> 
> now all u gotta do is put a dual exhaust on it ! :biggrin:
> *




all ready gots em  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 23 2007, 07:42 PM~9069437
> *lol oh ok i knew that
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OFF THE COMPUTER TOMMY I NO ITS DARK BUT U GOT LIGHTS IN THE GARAGE FOR THAT SO GET TO WORK!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 but the only thing is by the time i do it wll be time to start gettin ready for tomorrow  :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what is tomorrow?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

school and another interview :0 :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 24 2007, 06:06 PM~9076391
> *school and another interview  :0  :cheesy:
> *


WERE @ ???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Kroger


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 22 2007, 09:31 PM~9060587
> *thank you he dont listen to me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 25 2007, 02:41 PM~9083141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




dont u have something better to do then laught at me :uh: 





hold on u dont :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 25 2007, 08:05 PM~9084126
> *dont u have something better to do then laught at me  :uh:
> hold on u dont  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHA HES TWIDDLELING HIS FILTHY ANOUS JUICE FILLED THUMBS WAITING FOR HIS IMAGINARY CADDY AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 05:28 PM~9084249
> *WAHAHAHA HES TWIDDLELING HIS FILTHY ANOUS JUICE FILLED THUMBS WAITING FOR HIS IMAGINARY CADDY AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 05:28 PM~9084249
> *WAHAHAHA HES TWIDDLELING HIS FILTHY ANOUS JUICE FILLED THUMBS WAITING FOR HIS IMAGINARY CADDY AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

he's lickin the pole, he's dancing on....hahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 26 2007, 10:32 AM~9089088
> *he's lickin the pole, he's dancing on....hahaha
> *



aww no :biggrin:


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

Clean cutty.
What kind of blue did you use?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up homie :wave:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Norcal_66impala_@Oct 26 2007, 02:54 PM~9090775
> *Clean cutty.
> What kind of blue did you use?
> *


true blue pearl from house of color


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 26 2007, 07:12 PM~9092168
> *true blue pearl from house of color
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 26 2007, 07:12 PM~9092168
> *true blue pearl from house of color
> *



yup and thats my fav color cause it will turn to purple light blue royal blue and dark blue :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 26 2007, 07:16 PM~9092189
> *:biggrin:
> *



so you got nething new planned for MY ride


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 26 2007, 08:08 PM~9092422
> *so you got nething new planned for MY ride
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hydros im hopein is next


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 28 2007, 07:39 AM~9099415
> *
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CUTTY


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 28 2007, 09:39 AM~9099415
> *
> *


quit bein a post-whore & get to work! you got juice to buy! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Oct 29 2007, 02:16 AM~9104841
> *quit bein a post-whore & get to work!  you got juice to buy!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


WORD!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

any new pics or progress


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9105704
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up gorilla man! :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Oct 29 2007, 03:16 AM~9104841
> *quit bein a post-whore & get to work!  you got juice to buy!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 i am im going to be callin tomorrow and see if i got it or not then i can start savin up some $$ :biggrin: 

Yep i cant wait to hit a switch for the first time on the cutty and also jus drive it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 AM~9105704
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey bob :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 29 2007, 02:53 AM~9104824
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CUTTY
> *



me either homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Oct 29 2007, 11:03 AM~9106400
> *any new  pics or progress
> *



not really schoo is takin up alot of time but ill try to get a few


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TELL YOUR GIRL TO STOP SHOWING OFF HER BUNGEE TITS AND HER SHIT FILLED ASS AND BEEF CURTAINS BRO ,ITS MAKIN ME GO BLIND AND IM THROWING UP ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

:barf: 
:barf:
:barf:

WHERE U FIND SHIT LIKE THIS?? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 29 2007, 05:28 PM~9107900
> *:barf:
> :barf:
> :barf:
> ...


superflys house all over his room


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

:0 

























AND IM STILL :barf: :barf:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 02:31 PM~9107918
> *superflys house all over his room
> *



yea superfly is gay im glad im SUPAF|Y


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 02:21 PM~9107841
> *TELL YOUR GIRL TO STOP SHOWING OFF HER BUNGEE TITS AND HER SHIT FILLED ASS AND BEEF CURTAINS BRO ,ITS MAKIN ME GO BLIND AND IM THROWING UP ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> ...



wat is really sick is that mayham look that up jus to make fun of me :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 29 2007, 06:13 PM~9108281
> *wat is really sick is that mayham look that up jus to make fun of me  :uh:
> *


YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT ,JUST CUZ YOU MUNCH ON HER CLIT THAT LOOKS LIKE A BLOOD SUCKER WORMED ITS WAY THRUE SHIT !!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 03:16 PM~9108303
> *YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT ,JUST CUZ YOU MUNCH ON HER CLIT THAT LOOKS LIKE A BLOOD SUCKER WORMED ITS WAY THRUE SHIT  !!
> *



wow to be looks like u bein starin at her for a while i jus looked said WTF :barf: 
then i said dammit mayham keep the sick shit outta here :angry:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:twak: :buttkick: :barf: :tears: got to get that out of my head


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 29 2007, 03:57 PM~9108552
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :tears: got to get that out of my head
> *


ME TOO :uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 29 2007, 03:57 PM~9108552
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :tears: got to get that out of my head
> *


x23456789087654345678908765434567890-9876543213456789098765432345678908765432456789


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 29 2007, 07:32 PM~9108884
> *x23456789087654345678908765434567890-9876543213456789098765432345678908765432456789
> *


YOU WANT HER TO SIT ON YOUR FACE HILLBILLYBOY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 29 2007, 06:09 PM~9108258
> *yea superfly is gay im glad im SUPAF|Y
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Oct 29 2007, 06:16 AM~9104841
> *quit bein a post-whore & get to work!  you got juice to buy!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WTF THAT SHIT IS NASTY :uh:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

keep on the good work bro :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 29 2007, 10:53 PM~9111740
> *keep on the good work bro  :biggrin:
> *



thanks man im tryin


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SUPAFLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

that pole dancing keeping you away from the forum as much huh?hehehehe


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Oct 31 2007, 08:14 AM~9121618
> *that pole dancing keeping you away from the forum as much huh?hehehehe
> *



the pole dancer is


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 08:51 AM~9121914
> *
> the pole dancer is
> *


Hey never waste your money on a stripper! they are just hustlers!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 27 2007, 06:18 PM~9097297
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hydros im hopein is next
> *



ur hoping or it is gonna happen


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9124201
> *ur hoping or it is gonna happen
> *


itll happen :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 31 2007, 01:38 PM~9124353
> *itll happen :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 31 2007, 12:38 PM~9124353
> *itll happen :biggrin:
> *


soon hopefully.. :biggrin: the car is still nice without them though.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 31 2007, 05:32 PM~9125993
> *soon hopefully.. :biggrin:  the car is still nice without them though.
> *



thanks man yea but it will be that much better with em :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

wow, creative lol, i dont know why but nobody gets into hallaween here downunder.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 wow u should next year jus dress up and go to doors and say trick or treat :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

just to let u know there is some 14s blue rims for sell in the parts section, i just saw and thought about ur cutty.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE SUPAFLY ...........SAY ANY WORD ON THE JOBS??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

should be done with all the paper work tomorrow and hopefully start monday :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Nov 1 2007, 12:35 PM~9131481
> *just to let u know there is some 14s blue rims for sell in the parts section, i just saw and thought about ur cutty.
> *



thanks man but i think i wont the lip chrome spokes every other blue and chrome center or i might jus stay all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 1 2007, 01:09 PM~9131786
> *should be done with all the paper work tomorrow and hopefully start monday  :cheesy:
> *


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK :cheesy: 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 1 2007, 01:30 PM~9131994
> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK :cheesy:
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> *



thanks man i cant wait to see her with some hydros :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 06:39 PM~9126394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his version of pole dancing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 1 2007, 02:29 PM~9132557
> *:biggrin:
> thanks man i cant wait to see her with some hydros  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:  nothing like it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 04:21 PM~9107841
> *TELL YOUR GIRL TO STOP SHOWING OFF HER BUNGEE TITS AND HER SHIT FILLED ASS AND BEEF CURTAINS BRO ,ITS MAKIN ME GO BLIND AND IM THROWING UP ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin mayhem! LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 08:17 PM~9135093
> *fuckin mayhem! LOL
> *




yup i said same thing :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 1 2007, 08:15 PM~9135067
> *  :biggrin:    nothing like it
> *




:biggrin: i know i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

did he really have to quote it :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah really :barf: :barf: :tears:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 2 2007, 10:57 AM~9139304
> *yeah really :barf:  :barf:  :tears:
> *


X2 THAT PICTURE MADE ME COME HOME EARLY FROM WORK FOR THROWING UP :angry:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

man i just got that image outa my head and now that fool had to quote it! :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 2 2007, 12:06 AM~9136878
> *did he really have to quote it  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




no more freakin quotein it :angry: cause i agree it needs to jus die into the pages :angry:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:12 PM~9133404
> *his version of pole dancing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 2 2007, 03:03 PM~9140995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :biggrin: hey Joe :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 29 2007, 05:21 PM~9107841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=no u didnt u pmd me about more anus shots?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im prett sure thats a know and comon man quit quotein that shit its gross :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 2 2007, 07:07 PM~9141515
> *im prett sure thats a know and comon man quit quotein that shit its gross  :uh:
> *


WAQHAHA IMAGINE THIS PIC QUOTED ON EVERY PAGE OF YOUR TREAD AHAHAHAHA


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey chris


----------



## wave tech (Jul 8, 2007)

doing good started working on the paint scheme for wave tech. car is looking real good.see you at moms tomorrow later


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wave tech_@Nov 2 2007, 06:29 PM~9142681
> *doing good started working on the paint scheme for wave tech. car is looking real good.see you at moms tomorrow later
> *



i dont think ill be there chris


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Keep it up brother man, shes looking hella clean.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 3 2007, 01:22 AM~9144834
> *Keep it up brother man, shes looking hella clean.
> *



thanks man :biggrin: good to hear from u again :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WILL THERE EVER BE PROGRESS??!!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 02:28 PM~9124751
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




by when...5 days...months...years?????????


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 3 2007, 10:23 AM~9145795
> *WILL THERE EVER BE PROGRESS??!!!!
> 
> *



:0 :rofl:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 3 2007, 02:34 PM~9147005
> *by when...5 days...months...years?????????
> *



month or two hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 4 2007, 09:34 AM~9150815
> *
> *



wat up homie :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 3 2007, 05:56 PM~9148088
> *month or two hopefully  :biggrin:
> *


I SAY LONGER SINCE U GONNA START WORKING


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

no shorty cause i am workin so i can buy it :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 06:11 PM~9153399
> *no shorty cause i am workin so i can buy it  :cheesy:
> *


HUH?? SHORTY :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 4 2007, 06:14 PM~9153422
> *HUH??  SHORTY  :angry:
> *



shortly :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dang shorty u should of figured that out :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DON'T KNOW MAN BEETWEEN SCHOOL AND WORK IT MIGHT GET HARD SHIT I'M STRUGGALING CUZ OF WORK AND MY SON BARELY EVEN HAVE ANYTIME TO WORK ON MY CUTLASS  ............. GOOD LUCK  WE STILL GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHERE WE GONNA MEET UP TO GO CRUISING IN THESE MOTHERFUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: x2 homie ill by the way were the heck is my taco shells :angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 06:21 PM~9153472
> *:biggrin:  x2 homie ill by the way were the heck is my taco shells  :angry:
> *


PM ME YOUR ADRESS AND THEY SHOULD BE ON THEIR WAY NEXT FRIDAY  ALONG WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER THINGS OOOOOOO YEAH AND HOW MUCH FOR THEM ORANGE LIGHTS TO END UP @ MY HOUSE??


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 3 2007, 05:56 PM~9148088
> *month or two hopefully  :biggrin:
> *



wow...good luck with that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im just gonna stay out of this topic & someone can PM me if any profress pics are posted but otherwise im out o here!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:twak: back to work :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 4 2007, 06:49 PM~9153639
> *im just gonna stay out of this topic & someone can PM me if any profress pics are posted but otherwise im out o here!
> *




:0 :0 :0 i jus been alignin the windows and buffin and waxin latly not really that exictin


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 4 2007, 06:30 PM~9153507
> *PM ME YOUR ADRESS AND THEY SHOULD BE ON THEIR WAY NEXT FRIDAY   ALONG WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER THINGS OOOOOOO YEAH AND HOW MUCH FOR THEM ORANGE LIGHTS TO END UP @ MY HOUSE??
> *



 i told u the price  give me a few to pack and get some money to ship


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 04:21 PM~9107841
> *TELL YOUR GIRL TO STOP SHOWING OFF HER BUNGEE TITS AND HER SHIT FILLED ASS AND BEEF CURTAINS BRO ,ITS MAKIN ME GO BLIND AND IM THROWING UP ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> ...


You nasty mofo. :uh:


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

click my signature and check out my cutlass build up.....just started


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Nov 4 2007, 09:06 PM~9154657
> *You nasty mofo. :uh:
> *



edit ur post please i dont wont that on another page :uh: 



allready bad enough its in my topic thanks to Mayhem :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

got the cutty back finally...now i cant find my damn usb cable for the camera


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Nov 4 2007, 09:06 PM~9154657
> *You nasty mofo. :uh:
> *


:barf:That pic is a WTF:barf:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

ride looks good homie... the blue and the fat whites look dope as fuck... im probly gonna get my tires shaved on my caprice :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2007, 06:37 PM~9052871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice front end.... been ages since i been up in this bitch.
i actually dont mind the black inside of the bezels. the guy did that to my car, i took it off.... but im partial to chrome.

look whose got front chrome!!!!!!!
you bastard :cheesy: 

good job on the come up man. puttin in the work and it came out lookin sicc.
not to mention the neon lights underneath  :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

omfg some one had to quote that picture again :uh: for fuck sake, you leave a comment like "you a nasty mofo" your just as fucked up for quoting that shit again! :angry:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

please stop the madness my therapist is off this week :nono: :nono:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I really like the painted black trim as well,,,clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 6 2007, 09:01 AM~9160585
> *please stop the madness my therapist is off this week  :nono:  :nono:
> *


x2 iv had enough, i was checking my homie supaflys topic and you get that discusting pic every second page, my mum almost saw it too :angry: had a feeling that shit was gunna be there so i scrolled down quick :0 that was close!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

80 PAGES AND NO SWITCHES...COME ON..... :angry: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 5 2007, 07:23 PM~9162545
> *80 PAGES AND NO SWITCHES...COME ON..... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9162545
> *80 PAGES AND NO SWITCHES...COME ON..... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats what Im sayin. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE SWITCHELSS HOMIE SUPAFLY :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 6 2007, 01:07 AM~9165256
> *TTT FOR THE SWITCHELSS HOMIE SUPAFLY :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 6 2007, 01:40 AM~9165307
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9165256
> *TTT FOR THE SWITCHELSS HOMIE SUPAFLY :biggrin:
> *


lol!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 AM~9158661
> *ride looks good homie... the blue and the fat whites look dope as fuck... im probly gonna get my tires shaved on my caprice :biggrin:
> *




i like carpices with fats on em :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Nov 5 2007, 12:55 PM~9159121
> *nice front end.... been ages since i been up in this bitch.
> i actually dont mind the black inside of the bezels. the guy did that to my car, i took it off.... but im partial to chrome.
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: told u i got some homie :biggrin: and i got another set im sendin off  yea glad ur back in here homie :biggrin: yea i think the black bezals jus kinda flow with the black vynal roof :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 5 2007, 03:24 PM~9160273
> *omfg some one had to quote that picture again  :uh:  for fuck sake, you leave a comment like "you a nasty mofo" your just as fucked up for quoting that shit again! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9160585
> *please stop the madness my therapist is off this week  :nono:  :nono:
> *



when they come back im going with u i need some therapry also


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:31 PM~9161456
> *I really like the painted black trim as well,,,clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man yea i think it turned out really good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 5 2007, 07:16 PM~9162478
> *x2 iv had enough, i was checking my homie supaflys topic and you get that discusting pic every second page, my mum almost saw it too  :angry: had a feeling that shit was gunna be there so i scrolled down quick  :0 that was close!
> *



if some one else repost it ill have a mod delet it homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Nov 5 2007, 07:23 PM~9162545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:twak: :twak: Thats y im workin at Kroger so i can start makin some money and get some juice  :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 6 2007, 09:14 AM~9165874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak:  :twak:  Thats y im workin at Kroger so i can start makin some money and get some juice    :biggrin:
> *


They got all kinds of juice in the back of the store. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 6 2007, 10:53 AM~9167031
> *They got all kinds of juice in the back of the store.  :cheesy:
> *



:twak: :twak: not that kind :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 6 2007, 10:53 AM~9167031
> *They got all kinds of juice in the back of the store.  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah and BAGS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 6 2007, 02:26 PM~9167675
> *Yeah and BAGS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 6 2007, 12:26 PM~9167675
> *Yeah and BAGS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 6 2007, 10:53 AM~9167031
> *They got all kinds of juice in the back of the store.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TOO FUNNY TOO FUNNY.....

THEY SAID YOU WANT JUICE GET SOME KOOL AID NIKKA..... IT'S ON LANE TEN..





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 6 2007, 12:26 PM~9167675
> *Yeah and BAGS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 6 2007, 01:08 PM~9167945
> *TOO FUNNY TOO FUNNY.....
> 
> THEY SAID YOU WANT JUICE GET SOME KOOL AID NIKKA..... IT'S ON LANE TEN..
> ...


bwahahahahahahahahah

*TOMMY CLEAN UP ON AISLE 5 

TOMMY CLEAN UP ON AISLE 5*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 6 2007, 03:07 AM~9165256
> *TTT FOR THE SWITCHELSS HOMIE SUPAFLY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 6 2007, 02:45 PM~9168739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i can't laugh at that. I've never had juice on a car :angry:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 6 2007, 05:58 PM~9169253
> *i can't laugh at that. I've never had juice on a car :angry:
> *


  hopefully things will be gettin better for ya bro!


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

This thread needs to be closed till tommy get his hydraulics!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 AM~9175547
> *This thread needs to be closed till tommy get his hydraulics!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: SHOT YOURSELF IN THE FOOT FOR SAYING THAT ..............................

TO THE TOP FOR MY LIL BROTHER WITH A DIFFRENT MOTHER SUPAFLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 12:24 PM~9176007
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  SHOT YOURSELF IN THE FOOT FOR SAYING THAT ..............................
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR MY LIL BROTHER WITH A DIFFRENT MOTHER SUPAFLY
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tru that!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 AM~9175547
> *This thread needs to be closed till tommy get his hydraulics!!
> *




thanks for the love Jro y dont u jus go play sme Gaylo 2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 6 2007, 02:21 PM~9168542
> *bwahahahahahahahahah
> 
> TOMMY CLEAN UP ON AISLE 5
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont do clean up unless its in the cooler :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9169253
> *i can't laugh at that. I've never had juice on a car :angry:
> *



our time is comin homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 6 2007, 01:08 PM~9167945
> *TOO FUNNY TOO FUNNY.....
> 
> THEY SAID YOU WANT JUICE GET SOME KOOL AID NIKKA..... IT'S ON LANE TEN..
> ...





:twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: thats lane 7  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 12:43 PM~9176084
> *thanks for the love Jro y dont u jus go play sme Gaylo 2
> *


gaylo lol :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 12:47 PM~9176120
> *gaylo lol :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he owns at it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

o and i forget to say i almost got crushed by a rack of milk !!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 12:49 PM~9176138
> *o and i forget to say i almost got crushed by a rack of milk !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT DAMN THATS WHAT U GET FRO COW TIPPING :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 12:52 PM~9176157
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT  DAMN THATS WHAT U GET FRO COW TIPPING  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

naw one of the pallets of milk got stuck on another and cause a stack of milkcrates to fall and i held it up then another one fell and i jumped out of the way and watched it crash to the floor :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 7 2007, 12:54 PM~9176177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wats going on homie :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 12:56 PM~9176188
> *wats going on homie  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH... A LOT OF WORK..NO TIME FOR MY RIDE

AND::WINTER´S STARTING :angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 12:55 PM~9176183
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


B CAREFULL FOO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 01:07 PM~9176310
> *B CAREFULL FOO
> *



 i was homie when i seen the other going i said screw this im gettin out of the way :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 7 2007, 01:06 PM~9176301
> *NOT MUCH... A LOT OF WORK..NO TIME FOR MY RIDE
> 
> AND::WINTER´S STARTING  :angry:
> *



man i hear u there its gettin cold here and it sucks


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 01:14 PM~9176336
> *man i hear u there its gettin cold here and it sucks
> *



YOU GOT THE SAME WEATHER LIKE WE DO??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 7 2007, 01:18 PM~9176372
> *YOU GOT THE SAME WEATHER LIKE WE DO??
> *



yup its not going to be to long before it start SNOWIN :0


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 01:19 PM~9176390
> *yup its not going to be to long before it start SNOWIN  :0
> *



IT DID SNOW ABOUT 100 MILES FROM HERE ABOUT 1 WEEK AGO

:machinegun: SNOW


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 07:48 PM~9154057
> *
> :0  :0  :0    i jus been alignin the windows and buffin and waxin latly not really that exictin
> *



whats alignin


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

31 degrees this morning snowing in upper ohio 300 miles away


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 7 2007, 06:16 PM~9178366
> *31 degrees this morning snowing in upper ohio 300 miles away
> *


61 DEGREES OVER HERE AND ITS FUCKEN COLD


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 06:27 PM~9178452
> *61 DEGREES OVER HERE AND ITS FUCKEN COLD
> *


dont you have a car to build :biggrin: you shouldn't be outside anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 7 2007, 05:26 PM~9178037
> *whats alignin
> *



adjustin the window so it goes smoothly up and down so its align with even thing


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Nov 7 2007, 09:16 PM~9178366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: bahhhhhhhhhhh both of u..be warm as hell./.try 2 degrees :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey Joe :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 09:28 PM~9179920
> *adjustin the window so it goes smoothly up and down so its align with even thing
> *



oh alright


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok ok im back in the topic but when do ya think ur gettin JUICED UP?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 8 2007, 08:47 PM~9187266
> *ok ok im back in the topic but when do ya think ur gettin JUICED UP?
> *


SOON HUH LIL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey dudes does that bumper trim chrome come in rolls or by the piece


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 9 2007, 09:19 AM~9190233
> *hey dudes does that bumper trim chrome come in rolls or by the piece
> *



it comes it rolls didnt u get that link i sent u :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 8 2007, 09:52 PM~9187745
> *SOON HUH LIL BRO :biggrin:
> *



im hopeing man thats y im workin so i can start drivin and get some juice :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 9 2007, 12:46 PM~9191541
> *im hopeing man thats y im workin so i can start drivin and get some juice  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 9 2007, 12:43 PM~9191520
> *it comes it rolls didnt u get that link i sent u  :biggrin:
> *


man i dont keep up with the old pms plus i'm lazy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 9 2007, 02:46 PM~9192249
> *man i dont keep up with the old pms plus i'm lazy :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ill find it for u then :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 9 2007, 02:03 PM~9191968
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

This damn thing juiced yet?!?!?!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

wahahah ttt for my lil buddy! :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 9 2007, 11:24 PM~9195772
> *This damn thing juiced yet?!?!?!
> *



is it???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope never will be.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 9 2007, 11:24 PM~9195772
> *This damn thing juiced yet?!?!?!
> *





no but i stocked some juice at work :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:28 PM~9195799
> *wahahah ttt for my lil buddy! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Billy :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 10 2007, 09:47 PM~9200742
> *no but i stocked some juice at work  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

proud of you for working hard for what you want :yes: :yes:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9205264
> *proud of you for working hard for what you want :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2 IT FEELS GOOD HAVING A LOWRIDER BUT IT FEELS BETTER WHEN U KNOW U WORKED HARD FOR WHAT U WANTED


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah I'm proud of you too but I would be more proud if you would clean your car up! didn't think I would see it like that did you? :angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 06:06 PM~9205425
> *yeah I'm proud of you too but I would be more proud if you would clean your car up! didn't think I would see it like that did you? :angry:
> *


EXPLAIN AND A WONDERFUL LIL SAYING THAT GOES PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ask tommy to post pics I saw the car yesterday and lets just say I would never let my car sit in the garage that dirty :angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 06:14 PM~9205490
> *ask tommy to post pics I saw the car yesterday and lets just say I would never let my car sit in the garage that dirty :angry:
> *


DANG TOMMY U NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 06:14 PM~9205490
> *ask tommy to post pics I saw the car yesterday and lets just say I would never let my car sit in the garage that dirty :angry:
> *


 well in his defence he is working 32 hours and keeping his grades up so when he gets ready to clean it back up ill help him :biggrin: , oh yeah after he fixes my tool box that fell over today damn what a day :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9205584
> *well in his defence he is working 32 hours and keeping his grades up so when he gets ready to clean it back up ill help him :biggrin: , oh yeah after he fixes my tool box that fell over today damn what a day :angry:
> *


:0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9205584
> *well in his defence he is working 32 hours and keeping his grades up so when he gets ready to clean it back up ill help him :biggrin: , oh yeah after he fixes my tool box that fell over today damn what a day :angry:
> *


I'm just messing with him you know that I'll help too I want to put some more stripes on it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

I know its fun to hear him when he gets home and reads this :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 08:28 PM~9205596
> *:0
> *


OUCH, KNOCKING OVER A MANS TOOL BOX IS LIKE PLAYING WITH HIS EMOTIONS!, IT HURTS!  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 06:31 PM~9205623
> *OUCH, KNOCKING OVER A MANS TOOL BOX IS LIKE PLAYING WITH HIS EMOTIONS!, IT HURTS!   :biggrin:
> *


He didnt i did but he can usally fix things like that. bent a drawer and the slide :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: dumb dumd dumb


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:36 PM~9205667
> *He didnt i did but he can usally fix things like that. bent a drawer and the slide :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: dumb dumd dumb
> *


man and you blamed Tommy for the garage being messy. Now we know the truth your just in there throwing things around all willy nilly like :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Nov 11 2007, 10:17 PM~9206389
> *man and you blamed Tommy for the garage being messy. Now we know the truth your just in there throwing things around all willy nilly like :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 06:14 PM~9205490
> *ask tommy to post pics I saw the car yesterday and lets just say I would never let my car sit in the garage that dirty :angry:
> *



thanks scott i been workin thou


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9205264
> *proud of you for working hard for what you want :yes:  :yes:
> *




    thanks dad  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 11 2007, 11:33 PM~9206928
> *it is in the garage  :biggrin:
> *


thats what I said I wouldn't let my car sit in the garage that dirty


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 06:27 PM~9205584
> *well in his defence he is working 32 hours and keeping his grades up so when he gets ready to clean it back up ill help him :biggrin: , oh yeah after he fixes my tool box that fell over today damn what a day :angry:
> *



:0 :0 i think i can fix it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 09:36 PM~9206951
> *thats what I said I wouldn't let my car sit in the garage that dirty
> *



yea i know ill clean it on my day off


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Nov 11 2007, 08:17 PM~9206389
> *man and you blamed Tommy for the garage being messy. Now we know the truth your just in there throwing things around all willy nilly like :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 11 2007, 11:38 PM~9206968
> *yea i know ill clean it on my day off
> *


 I hope it brought a tear to my eye to see it like that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 06:31 PM~9205623
> *OUCH, KNOCKING OVER A MANS TOOL BOX IS LIKE PLAYING WITH HIS EMOTIONS!, IT HURTS!   :biggrin:
> *



not my fault :0 thats a change thou


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 09:40 PM~9206984
> *I hope it brought a tear to my eye to see it like that
> *



im srry homie im glad u didnt see a few weks ago it did put tears in my eyes but i cleaned it up with wat time i had


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Nov 11 2007, 08:17 PM~9206389
> *man and you blamed Tommy for the garage being messy. Now we know the truth your just in there throwing things around all willy nilly like :biggrin:
> *


no i was trying to go around his car to get to my tools


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 11 2007, 09:44 PM~9206999
> *im srry homie im glad u didnt see a few weks ago it did put tears in my eyes but i cleaned it up with wat time i had
> *


call the guys from automagic ...

the will fuck up your ride in no time...




i meant CLEAN iT UP in no time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K

i got my ride in my garage for days now, and the worst thing is i couldnt even wax it cause you shouldnt wax it that short time after you painted it....
dont know if this is true but i dont wanna risk any damage to the the paint  
so it sits there all dusty and alone hno: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that sucks man that how my car is thou  it jus settin but yea i wouldnt mess with it jus to be on the safe side


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

a lil motivation


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 06:30 PM~9205621
> *I know its fun to hear him when he gets home and reads this :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 12 2007, 01:29 PM~9210715
> *a lil motivation
> 
> 
> ...



heck yea homie :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

looking good homie, i just posted my build thread, not much in it but check it out.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

also, what did you do to have that stance? cut the springs? since i know you dont have juice yet.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 12 2007, 01:29 PM~9210715
> *a lil motivation
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT MOFO REMINDS ME OF MY CUTLASS B4 THE EURO CLIPPED IT :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 12 2007, 02:28 PM~9211126
> *also, what did you do to have that stance? cut the springs? since i know you dont have juice yet.
> *


nah this one is mine supafly's is dark blue, mine is the baby blue nah no cut springs full stack and a caprice swap  , don't lay for shit but the lock up is so so pretty :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 12 2007, 08:44 PM~9214243
> *nah this one is mine supafly's is dark blue, mine is the baby blue nah no cut springs full stack and a caprice swap   , don't lay for shit but the lock up is so so pretty  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 



yea mine jus lays out with cut springs :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 12 2007, 03:15 PM~9211406
> *DAMN THAT MOFO REMINDS ME OF MY CUTLASS B4 THE EURO CLIPPED IT :biggrin:
> *



not another word tell im eatin some tortillas! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



jus messin with u foo hows things going for u :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9214619
> *not another word tell im eatin some tortillas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jus messin with u foo hows things going for u  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 12 2007, 09:38 PM~9214774
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 12:51 PM~9218455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man got a day off some im thinkin of going down and workin on the cutty but lqyin down feels good on my back as its hurtin


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 01:31 PM~9218836
> *man got a day off some im thinkin of going down and workin on the cutty but lqyin down feels good on my back as its hurtin
> *


I SAY U KICK IT AND LAY DOWN YOU'LL GET MORE DAYS OFF


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 03:31 PM~9218836
> *man got a day off some im thinkin of going down and workin on the cutty but lqyin down feels good on my back as its hurtin
> *


 :uh: :loco: :scrutinize: listen here yung pup..thats not supposed to happpen till at least ur 30s so man up quit ur bitchin.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 13 2007, 02:22 PM~9219237
> *:uh:  :loco:  :scrutinize: listen here yung pup..thats not supposed to happpen till at least ur 30s so man up quit ur bitchin.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



man i leftin and pushin and stayin on my feet for 5 hours striaght it hurts  :biggrin: but ill get use to it i hope


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 01:31 PM~9218836
> *man got a day off some im thinkin of going down and workin on the cutty but lqyin down feels good on my back as its hurtin
> *


you ain't old enuff to hav a back yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 13 2007, 02:48 PM~9219413
> *you ain't old enuff to hav a back yet
> *




:biggrin: sure i am :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 01:31 PM~9218836
> *man got a day off some im thinkin of going down and workin on the cutty but lqyin down feels good on my back as its hurtin
> *


pussy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 13 2007, 05:06 PM~9220553
> *pussy :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: go knock another wall out  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im learnin some stuff on photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 07:13 PM~9221611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is bad yo :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 13 2007, 07:06 PM~9220553
> *pussy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 04:42 PM~9219373
> *man i leftin and pushin and stayin on my feet for 5 hours striaght it hurts    :biggrin:  but ill get use to it i hope
> *


ill trade any one of my heavy labor jobs i had an well see if u last one day...man up...u too yung to be actin like granpa lolow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

never said i couldnt im jus hurtin cause im usein muscles i havnt used in a while


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

^^ is that your next project :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah its dad's truck :biggrin: but its lowered and chopped


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 14 2007, 01:15 PM~9227175
> *nah its dad's truck  :biggrin:  but its lowered and chopped
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Will almost time to go


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9227449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9227449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ROLLIN O THEM TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

damn straight :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Nov 14 2007, 02:01 PM~9227509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

any thin new been happenin supa?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 15 2007, 01:03 AM~9232073
> *TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY
> *



X2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9231758
> *any thin new been happenin supa?
> *




jus been workin now so i can save up for the hydros but beside that no


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Nov 15 2007, 01:03 AM~9232073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 12:42 PM~9234665
> *thanks guys  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got another day off!! but i gotta but its the last onw till next week  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hey buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey budster


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 15 2007, 06:07 PM~9236979
> *hey budster
> *



wat up homie :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9237595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man that looks sick!!! John you should do that to your truck!!! Great job on the photoshop Tommy


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 09:32 PM~9237647
> *wat up homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: quit playin on the computer & get to work! you've got a car to juice! :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 07:29 PM~9237595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Nov 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9239431
> *man  that looks sick!!!  John  you should do that  to your truck!!!  Great job on the photoshop Tommy
> *



Thanks steve i think its one of my best so far! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

maybe dad will like it  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 16 2007, 04:21 AM~9240229
> *:twak:  quit playin on the computer & get to work!  you've got a car to juice!  :biggrin:
> *




man i got nothing i can do on the cutty right now  i need money to keep movin so im jus waitin right now but i had yesterday off but got work today so there so more money for me


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*~*~THE GREATEST CHUCK NORRIS FACTS OF ALL TIME~*~*

1*It takes 14 puppeteers to make Chuck Norris smile, but only 2 to make him destroy an orphanage

2*Chuck Norris' Penis is a third degree blackbelt, and an honorable 32nd-degree mason.

3*Chuck Norris can sneeze with his eyes open.

4*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is based on a true story: Chuck Norris once swallowed a turtle whole, and when he crapped it out, the turtle was six feet tall so he taught it karate.

5*Behind every successful man, there is a woman. Behind every dead man, there is Chuck Norris

6*Chuck Norris does not follow fashion trends, they follow him. But then he turns around and kicks their ass. Nobody follows Chuck Norris

7*Chuck Norris does not wear a condom. Because there is no such thing as protection from Chuck Norris

8*Chuck Norris once kicked a horse in the chin. Its decendants are known today as Giraffes.

9*Chuck Norris knows the last digit of pi.

10*Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.

11*Chuck Norris once ate an entire bottle of sleeping pills. They made him blink 

12*There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live. 

13*According to the Bible, God created the universe in six days. Before that, Chuck Norris created God by snapping his fingers

14*When God said, "let there be light", Chuck Norris said, "say 'please'."

15*The Bible was originally titled "Chuck Norris and Friends"

16*Chuck Norris sleeps with a pillow under his gun.

17*Chuck Norris eats steak for every single meal. Most times he forgets to kill the cow.

18*Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris.

19*Chuck Norris got a perfect score on his SAT's, simply by writing Chuck Norris for every answer.

20*Chuck Norris doesn't go on the internet, he has every internet site stored in his memory. He refreshes webpages by blinking.

21*When Chuck Norris was denied an Egg McMuffin at McDonald's because it was 10:35, he roundhouse kicked the store so hard it became a Wendy's.

22*Chuck Norris was what Willis was talkin' about.

23*In an average living room there are 1,242 objects Chuck Norris could use to kill you, including the room itself.

24*Chuck Norris knows everything there is to know - Except for the definition of mercy.

25*Sticks and stones may break your bones, but a Chuck Norris glare will liquefy your kidneys.

26*When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.

27*When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it won't be because he is gay. It will be because he has run out of women.

28*There is no chin under Chuck Norris' Beard. There is only another fist. 

29*When Chuck Norris wants an egg, he cracks open a chicken.

30*Chuck Norris is the only man who has, literally, beaten the odds. With his fists.

31*Chuck Norris was the fourth wise man, who gave baby Jesus the gift of beard, which he carried with him until he died. The other three wise men were enraged by the preference that Jesus showed to Chuck's gift, and arranged to have him written out of the bible. All three died soon after of mysterious roundhouse-kick related injuries.

32*When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

33*Chuck Norris once ate four 30lb bowling balls without chewing.

34*Chuck Norris successfully seperated twins conjoined at the head by roundkicking them in the face.

35*Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

36*Chuck Norris doesn't daydream. He's too busy giving other people nightmares

37*Think of a hot woman. Chuck Norris did her.

38*Chuck Norris doesnt use after shave, he uses liquid hot magma.

39*Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

40*Chuck Norris is responsible for China's over-population. He hosted a Karate tournament in Beijing and all women within 1,000 miles became pregnant instantly.

41*Godzilla is a Japanese rendition of Chuck Norris' first visit to Tokyo.

42*Nagasaki never had a bomb dropped on it. Chuck Norris jumped out of a plane and punched the ground.

43*Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.

44*There are no steroids in baseball. Just players Chuck Norris has breathed on.

45*A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.

46*Contrary to popular belief, America is not a democracy, it is a Chucktatorship.

47*Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

48*There is no such thing as global warming. Chuck Norris was cold, so he turned the sun up.

49*When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.

50*Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

51*Chuck Norris’ hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

52*Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits. 

53*When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn't get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris'd.

54*Chuck Norris has two speeds. Walk, and Kill. 

55*Chuck Norris is currently suing myspace for taking the name of what he calls everything around you.

56*Superman once watched an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger. He then cried himself to sleep.

57*Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost

58*MacGyver can build an airplane out of gum and paper clips, but Chuck Norris can roundhouse-kick his head through a wall and take it.

59*Chuck Norris uses Tabasco Sauce for eye drops.

60*Chuck Norris once challenged Lance Armstrong in a "Who has more testicles?" contest. Chuck Norris won by 5.

61*Chuck Norris once worked as a weatherman for the San Diego evening news. Every night he would make the same forecast: Partly cloudy with a 75% chance of Pain.

62*Chuck Norris eats beef jerky and craps gunpowder. Then, he uses that gunpowder to make a bullet, which he uses to kill a cow and make more beef jerky. Some people refer to this as the "Circle of Life."

63*Chuck Norris can split the atom. With his bare hands.

64*The opening scene of the movie "Saving Private Ryan" is loosely based on games of dodgeball Chuck Norris played in second grade.

65*Crop circles are Chuck Norris' way of telling the world that sometimes corn needs to lie the fuck down

66*Chuck Norris doesn't shave his balls because hair doesn't grow on steel.

67*A unicorn once kicked Chuck Norris. This is why they no longer exist.

68*Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad

69*Chuck Norris only masturbates to pictures of Chuck Norris. 

70*Chuck Norris and Mr. T walked into a bar. The bar was instantly destroyed, as that level of awesome cannot be contained in one building.

71*Chuck Norris does not wear sun block. The Sun wears Chuck Block.

72*Chuck Norris is 1/8th Cherokee. This has nothing to do with ancestry, the man ate a fucking Indian

73*Jesus walked on water so Chuck Norris walked on Jesus

74*Some people wear Superman pajamas. Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas

75*What kind of house does Chuck Norris live in? A round house

76*When Chuck Norris sends in his taxes, he sends in blank forms and only includes a picture of himself, crouched and ready to attack. Chuck Norris has never paid taxes.

77*Chuck Norris once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger, by yelling, "Bang"

78*Chuck Norris shits his own pants, just so he can take off his shit-filled underwear, and kick the shit out of his own shit.

79*Chuck Norris doesn't believe in Germany.

80*Chuck Norris grinds his coffee with his teeth and boils the water with his own rage.

81*For some, the left testicle is larger than the right one. For Chuck Norris, each testicle is larger than the other one.

82*Chuck Norris’ favourite cut of meat is the roundhouse.

83*According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.

84*Someone once videotaped Chuck Norris getting pissed off. It was called Walker: Texas Chain Saw Masacre.

85*In the beginning there was nothing...then Chuck Norris Roundhouse kicked that nothing in the face and said "Get a job". That is the story of the universe.

86*Chuck Norris once pulled out a single hair from his beard and skewered three men through the heart with it.

87*On his birthday, Chuck Norris randomly selects one lucky child to be thrown into the sun

88*Chuck Norris never loses at Rock, Paper, Scissors because he never plays Rock, Paper, Scissors. He plays Rock, Paper, Scissors, Roundhouse Kick. Chuck Norris never loses at Rock, Paper, Scissors, Roundhouse kick.

89*Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Chuck Norris has 72... and they're all poisonous

90*It's often said that The Bible is the word of the Lord. In actuality, The Bible is the word of the Lord reciting the words of Chuck Norris.

91*Chuck Norris once ate a monkey and pooped out a human.

92*Chuck Norris does not need to stay in shape, he simply rearranges the atoms in his body to whatever suits him best.

93*Chuck Norris once visited the town of Celibacy. When he left they changed the name of the town to Bangkok

94*Chuck Norris round house kicked Jesus to the cross

95*Chuch Norris' poop is considered currency in Argentina.

96*Chuck Norris' penis is so big that it has it's own penis. It's still bigger than yours. 

97*Chuck Norris once killed a man by punching his shadow.

98*Chuck Norris doesn't have to roundhouse kick you. He kicks your foot and makes you roundhouse kick yourself.

99*Chuck Norris' farts can bend time

100*Chuck Norris has such a high sperm count that women chew before they swallow

101*The best part of waking up, is not Folgers in your cup, but knowing that Chuck Norris didn't kill you in your sleep

102*When telemarketers call Chuck Norris at home, he tells them to go fuck their mothers and they always do out of fear 

103*Chuck Norris has a pet kitten - every night for a snack

104*Chuck Norris has never looked a baby in the eyes cause it might make him cry but if he does it also makes him want to punch a baby

105*Chuck Norris once punched a woman in the vagina just because he felt like it

106*Chuck Norris has VIAGRA eye drops just so he looks hard

107*Chuck Norris covers his Slip 'n' Slide with gravel

108*Chuck Norris sent Jesus a birthday card on December 25th and it wasn't Jesus’ birthday. Jesus was to scared to correct Chuck Norris and to this day December 25th is known as Jesus' birthday

109*Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress

110*Any one can pee on the floor but only Chuck Norris can poop on the ceiling

111*Chuck Norris doesn't believe in rubber condoms. Instead, he sticks his penis in a girl, and uses that girl as a condom while fucking another

112*Chuck Norris impregnates women simply by staring at their breasts

113*Chuck Norris' circumcized foreskin is used as the rain tarp for Yankee's Stadium

114*Chuck Norris paints his walls by throwing children at them

115*A Handicap parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there

116*Chuck Norris visits an active volcano every morning to get some of "The best damn espresso on Earth"

117*Chuck Norris eats lightning and farts thunder

118*The sun is what happened when Chuck put a lighter to his fart


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 16 2007, 05:10 AM~9240290
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thanks homie this is something i might wont to work with alot more and maybe make a career on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 01:11 PM~9242601
> **~*~THE GREATEST CHUCK NORRIS FACTS OF ALL TIME~*~*
> 
> 1*It takes 14 puppeteers to make Chuck Norris smile, but only 2 to make him destroy an orphanage
> ...




WTF 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont mind this one  :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 16 2007, 04:21 AM~9240229
> *:twak:  quit playin on the computer & get to work!  you've got a car to juice!  :biggrin:
> *


Look like his working on Lay it low Project Rides to alway be first on top LOL :biggrin: GET IT JUICED ....ITS LOW AND BLUE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON IT... NEVER CAN STOP MORE AND MORE TO DO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 17 2007, 02:44 PM~9245925
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 07:29 PM~9237595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that alot might have to think about this one to be a real project :biggrin: :dunno: might happen


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

ttt 400 tom just for you :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 10 2007, 09:47 PM~9200742
> *no but i stocked some juice at work  :cheesy:
> *



what/where do you work


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 17 2007, 08:35 PM~9250470
> *what/where do you work
> *


KROGER DAIRY .............. RIGHT?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 17 2007, 08:35 PM~9250470
> *what/where do you work
> *


Kroger and i work in the Dairy deptment


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9250849
> *KROGER DAIRY  .............. RIGHT?
> *



:0 :0 :0 u got to it before me dang! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Nov 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9250849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS CLOSE ............ HOW WAS WORK LIL BRO?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 16 2007, 10:43 PM~9246206
> *Look like his working on Lay it low Project Rides to alway be first on top LOL :biggrin: GET IT JUICED ....ITS LOW AND BLUE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON IT... NEVER CAN STOP MORE AND MORE TO DO.... :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Dave :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 17 2007, 10:03 PM~9250865
> *I WAS CLOSE ............ HOW WAS WORK LIL BRO?
> *




long :0 i got to do some over time today so i had a 9 hour day :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 17 2007, 04:14 PM~9249419
> *Keep up the good work!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Steam Boat :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 17 2007, 05:40 AM~9247261
> *i like that alot might have to think about this one to be a real project :biggrin:  :dunno: might happen
> *



man that would be alsome and u would have something we could go show also and its aleady a sweet clean truck with some mods i think we should!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 17 2007, 10:05 PM~9250876
> *long  :0  i got to do some over time today so i had a 9 hour day  :0
> *


A LIL OVERTIME NEVER HURT NO ONE B4  WELL EXCEPT WHEN U DO 18 HOURS AND THE HOSPITAL IS PACKED :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 17 2007, 10:12 PM~9250914
> *A LIL OVERTIME NEVER HURT NO ONE B4    WELL EXCEPT WHEN U DO 18 HOURS AND THE HOSPITAL IS PACKED  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ddanggg :0 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 18 2007, 03:20 PM~9253955
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0 ddanggg :0  :0
> *


U GOTTA DO WHAT U GOTTA DO BRO


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 17 2007, 07:40 AM~9247261
> *i like that alot might have to think about this one to be a real project :biggrin:  :dunno: might happen
> *


No. Thats a waste of money. Get a old Lincoln like what you was talking about and low-ride that beast.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 18 2007, 10:51 PM~9255905
> *No. Thats a waste of money. Get a old Lincoln like what you was talking about and low-ride that beast.
> *


x2 I like the truck but you need to keep it old skool and build the lincoln


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 15 2007, 07:29 PM~9237595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 17 2007, 10:31 PM~9250991
> *
> *



hey abel :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

try and photo shop your car with hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 18 2007, 10:51 PM~9255905
> *No. Thats a waste of money. Get a old Lincoln like what you was talking about and low-ride that beast.
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2007, 01:26 PM~9266213
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *



x1235748512547523


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 20 2007, 12:29 PM~9266237
> *x1235748512547523
> *



+1


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2007, 10:08 AM~9266100
> *try and photo shop your car with hydraulics :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice you send your aplication in for carl casper yet?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Sup Family


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Nov 20 2007, 11:20 AM~9266580
> *  Sup Family
> *



Wat up Flash :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

90 PAGES AND NO HYDRO'S... :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 01:29 PM~9266644
> *Wat up Flash  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just chillin at work....U?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2007, 11:18 AM~9266563
> *nice you send your aplication in for carl casper yet?
> *


nope i need to find some good pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 20 2007, 11:32 AM~9266659
> *90 PAGES AND NO HYDRO'S...  :0
> *



i know but in 4 hours i wll be back at work makin money so i can get some


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Nov 20 2007, 11:33 AM~9266666
> *Just chillin at work....U?
> *



jus chillen before i go to work lol :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 11:50 AM~9266773
> *:biggrin:
> i know but in 4 hours i wll be back at work makin money so i can get some
> *



:0 ................. :thumbsup:


CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP TOPIC LATER TONIGHT..I'VE GOT PICS OF THE SIDE PROJECT... :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 20 2007, 12:11 PM~9266897
> *:0 ................. :thumbsup:
> CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP TOPIC LATER TONIGHT..I'VE GOT PICS OF THE SIDE PROJECT... :0
> *


will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 01:49 PM~9266765
> *nope i need to find some good pics
> *


clean it up and take some


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2007, 12:37 PM~9267101
> *clean it up and take some
> *



if have been planin on it but i been workin all the time now i know why other peoples build takes so long  but im hopeing saturday cause i work morning :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 12:40 PM~9267118
> *if have been planin on it but i been workin all the time now i know why other peoples build takes so long    but im hopeing saturday cause i work morning  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO MY EVERYDAY BRO THATS WHY ITS TAKEN ME SOOOOOO LONG TO DO ANYTHING TO MY CAR THEN ADD TAKING CARE FO MY SON EVERYNOW AND THEN BUT YEAH I'LL TRY TO PUT THE DASH FINALLY IN THIS WEEK  :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hopefully get my first check soon :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 02:40 PM~9267118
> *if have been planin on it but i been workin all the time now i know why other peoples build takes so long    but im hopeing saturday cause i work morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: it'll pay off in the end bro! hopefully we can get JRO to get some pics so we can get all our cars into Casper this year  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 21 2007, 05:37 AM~9272698
> *:yessad:  it'll pay off in the end bro!  hopefully we can get JRO to get some pics so we can get all our cars into Casper this year      :biggrin:
> *



tru that Jeff!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 79regal, *Supaf|y in the Ky*


WHATS UP MY LIL ****** FRIEND...  :wave:


:roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 21 2007, 10:12 AM~9273776
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 79regal, Supaf|y in the Ky
> WHATS UP MY LIL ****** FRIEND...  :wave:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 dang i didnt even notice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man 1more hour then off to work :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 21 2007, 01:36 PM~9275276
> *man 1more hour then off to work  :biggrin:
> *



3 MORE HOURS THEN I'M OFF.... :0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9250856
> *Kroger and i work in the Dairy deptment
> *



wjat exactly do u do there


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

i used to hate working, thats why i quit, i never really needed the money in the first place, just some work experience i guess


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 21 2007, 02:36 PM~9275761
> *3 MORE HOURS THEN I'M OFF.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 21 2007, 02:59 PM~9275938
> *wjat exactly do u do there
> *



stock anything that has to do with dairy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 21 2007, 03:02 PM~9275968
> *i used to hate working, thats why i quit, i never really needed the money in the first place, just some work experience i guess
> *



i need money and honstly dont mind workin im enjoyin it so far :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 22 2007, 05:36 PM~9283931
> *i need money and honstly  dont mind workin im enjoyin it so far  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: yup and tomorrow im going back and hopfully get my first pay check!!! :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 22 2007, 11:46 PM~9285212
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: yup and tomorrow im going back and hopfully get my first pay check!!!  :0
> *


are you going to put it in a frame and hang it on the wall?


















:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9285338
> *are you going to put it in a frame and hang it on the wall?
> :biggrin:
> *


yuppp after i cash it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 12:10 AM~9285358
> *yuppp after i cash it
> *


lol! helly eah i remember my first check was from kentucky kingdom, it was like $320, iwas like damn! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 that would be a fun job i always did think u looked like a carny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9285212
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: yup and tomorrow im going back and hopfully get my first pay check!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i cant wait to go to work now!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 22 2007, 10:29 PM~9285442
> *yea i cant wait to go to work now!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


MONEY IS THE BEST PART OF WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 01:25 AM~9285416
> *:0  :0  :0  that would be a fun job i always did think u looked like a carny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats some funny shit lol


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 23 2007, 08:59 AM~9286749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  now thats some funny shit lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahaha a carny & a gorilla...you two could start puttin on side-shows for money :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9287045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hahaha a carny & a gorilla...you two could start puttin on side-shows for money  :cheesy:
> *




then build a hopper!! :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY~MAYHEM*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9290709
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2007, 11:06 PM~9291278
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wat u up to homie :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 11:07 PM~9291283
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  wat u up to homie  :biggrin:
> *



nothing much you?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah finally got my first pay check!!! and now i wont to buy some hookers but mom and dad said no :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whores.
im bored so im gonna cound how many pages there are without progress pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe cause i been workin and there not much i can do with money right now :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bout nine pages. but not for yall uless u changed the number of posts on each page to 40


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

my last piece of chrome i needed and my no painted exaust tips  










this is wat dolle was talkin about being dirty but all thats cleaned up nowbut i still need to do more on it :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 11:14 PM~9291329
> *whores.
> im bored so im gonna cound how many pages there are without progress pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u already posted these pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 11:18 PM~9291362
> *u already posted these pics
> *


and....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 11:18 PM~9291362
> *u already posted these pics
> *



post yours?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im pretty sure i didnt post this one i was pretty mad at the time it fell off :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 23 2007, 11:20 PM~9291376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it aint progress it fell off a long time ago
----notice the car is in primer in this pic----


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yep a progress of wat has happened to progress my learnin :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

went through this whole topic....very nice build up im loving the cutty..... great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks man :biggrin: yea i have had a blast buildin it but now i jus have to work and get some hydros then ill be back with pics all the times :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

look what i did on ms paint!

b4

http://www.groundforce.com/escalade/Escala...alade%20030.jpg

aftr









im gonna put the ESV on in a minute


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good man maybe ill do a version :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 24 2007, 09:39 PM~9297022
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice skills


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 11:22 PM~9297326
> *nice skills
> *


thanks man im learnin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mine is better!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 25 2007, 04:51 PM~9298311
> *mine is better!
> *


yea, considering you used ms paint! :cheesy: but then again supas looked pretty tight. I never got the hang of photoshop.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no its actuall harder to do mods on ms paint. u can paint cars on photoshop!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dont be sad mine is better an i jus used simple things to make it look right cause u can have the best program ever but its nothing unless u know how to use it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have the worst and know how to use it LOL!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 02:57 AM~9299493
> *no its actuall harder to do mods on ms paint. u can paint cars on photoshop!
> *


I never said it wasnt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

mines still better jus how i did my body lines and darkeed things


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

HHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
HYDRAULICS. PLEASE AND THANKYOU :biggrin: Other than that very nice original looking cutty


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im workin on it u can donate to my i need hydralics fund :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 26 2007, 09:57 PM~9313005
> *:0
> *


did you have the clips for the front fender rockers or did you have to order them from somewhere.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 26 2007, 01:57 PM~9307945
> *im workin on it u can donate to my i need hydralics fund  :biggrin:
> *


get to work fool! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Nov 27 2007, 03:46 AM~9314684
> *get to work fool!  :cheesy:
> *



i got the day off :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 27 2007, 12:23 AM~9313628
> *did you have the clips for the front fender rockers or did you have to order them from somewhere.
> *



i didnt have em so i have to get some strong to side tape and it will hold for a while


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Nov 27 2007, 01:46 AM~9314684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO GET TO WORK( ON CAR!!!) :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 27 2007, 12:21 PM~9316159
> *
> SO GET TO WORK( ON CAR!!!)  :twak:  :twak:
> *



im at school :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 27 2007, 10:23 AM~9316174
> *im at school  :uh:
> *





:0 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 27 2007, 12:26 PM~9316200
> *:0 ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I need to get that clear from you this weekend if possible. I'm hopping to get some painting done sat. or sun.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 27 2007, 03:08 PM~9317382
> *I need to get that clear from you this weekend if possible. I'm hopping to get some painting done sat. or sun.
> *



:uh: 










wheres my stripes
















Jokin foo yea jus come down and ill have it ready for u


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

here I'll add a smilie :wow:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 27 2007, 06:22 PM~9318995
> *here I'll add a smilie :wow:
> *


me 2 :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 27 2007, 06:30 PM~9319068
> *me 2  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

HEY LIL HOMIE::HOW IS IT GOING... THA CUTTY ALREADY HOPPING,,OR IS IT FREEZING :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 28 2007, 01:08 PM~9324394
> *HEY LIL HOMIE::HOW IS IT GOING... THA CUTTY ALREADY HOPPING,,OR IS IT FREEZING  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


FREZZING HOMIE! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 28 2007, 11:32 AM~9324527
> *FREZZING HOMIE!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA...YOU ALREADY GOT SNOW???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 28 2007, 02:27 PM~9324853
> *HAHA...YOU ALREADY GOT SNOW???
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 28 2007, 12:53 PM~9325089
> *not yet  :biggrin:
> *



WE AINT TOO::LUCKILY

BUT I THINK HOPPING IN SNOW WOULD BE FUNNY AND LOOK COOL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

weve had snow here in detroit twice already


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Nov 28 2007, 01:34 PM~9325356
> *weve had snow here in detroit twice already
> *



THAT SUCKS BRO..DO THEY SALT THE STREETS OVER THERE TOO??? :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Tommy you got any of that bumper trim since you won't tell me where to get it again :biggrin:
Oh yea if you still got that headlight trim rings I'll take them too

check out the new pics Toranto Joe uploaded too


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

supadupafly... wats good wit cha homie?


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah they salt the shit out of the streets up here.....but if u go up north like the manistee area then they use sand


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I wont to go sledin :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Nov 28 2007, 03:34 PM~9325356
> *weve had snow here in detroit twice already
> *



dang :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 29 2007, 12:48 AM~9328366
> *Tommy you got any of that bumper trim since you won't tell me where to get it again  :biggrin:
> Oh yea if you still got that headlight trim rings I'll take them too
> 
> ...



http://www.autoworldaccessories.com/script...s+Been+Added%2E

:biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Nov 29 2007, 10:55 AM~9331284
> *yeah they salt the shit out of the streets up here.....but if u go up north like the manistee area then they use sand
> *



MAN,,THAT SUCKS,NEVER HEARD THAT THEY PUT SAND ON THE STREETS :0 
OVER HERE THEY USE GRAVEL FOR THE SIDEWALKS :uh:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 29 2007, 12:19 PM~9332017
> *:0  :0  I wont to go sledin  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats weird but if it works :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

YEAH,BUT I HATED IT WHEN I USED TO ROLL ON MY SKATEBOARD :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 29 2007, 01:09 PM~9332525
> *MAN,,THAT SUCKS,NEVER HEARD THAT THEY PUT SAND ON THE STREETS  :0
> OVER HERE THEY USE GRAVEL FOR THE SIDEWALKS  :uh:
> *


nah thats good salt eat away at ya body sand dont but u just hav to keep that shit washed during the winter cause it holds moisture


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 29 2007, 01:19 PM~9332600
> *nah thats good salt eat away at ya body sand dont but u just hav to keep that shit washed during the winter cause it holds moisture
> *



THATS TRUE.... IVE HEARD THAT THE SALT IS MADE OFF COW PISS :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Nov 29 2007, 01:21 PM~9332612
> *THATS TRUE.... IVE HEARD THAT THE SALT IS MADE OFF COW PISS  :0
> *


DON'T KNOW HOW THEY DO IT ON YOUR SIDE OF THE WORLD BUT OVER HERE THEY GET IT FROM THE OCEAN


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that cow piss shyt is jus nasty :nono:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 29 2007, 05:14 PM~9333682
> *that cow piss shyt is jus nasty :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

:dunno: i just know wut they use........lol............and wut it does to our cars.......keeps the car washes in business during the winter though :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

true :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 22 2007, 05:34 PM~9283925
> *stock anything that has to do with dairy
> *



like in grocery stores


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 30 2007, 10:45 PM~9344902
> *like in grocery stores
> *


yea thats wat i work at :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 29 2007, 03:07 PM~9332494
> *http://www.autoworldaccessories.com/script...s+Been+Added%2E
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: link don't work fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.autoworldaccessories.com/script...ategory_id=1381 there foo  :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Dec 1 2007, 01:45 PM~9344902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too, i worked in a grocery store for like 6 months, bosses wer fuck heads and my cash was just pilen up and i was doin any thing with it, so i was like what am i doing and quit. my studies wernt going to well at the time but i wouldnt mind brining in the cash again  skool holidays coming up we got like 6 - 7 weeks off so i needa get a job now. i was getting $8.90 and $10.xx some thing on weekends that was when i was 13 getting paid for a 16 y o, im almost 15 now and one of my lil bros friends who is like 11 is getting $11.50 an hour doing a paper run (dropping the paper in mail box)!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 1 2007, 06:30 PM~9350106
> *:0
> *


u got that face alot dont u whoreeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 1 2007, 04:39 PM~9350162
> *u got that face alot dont u whoreeeeeeeeee  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 1 2007, 07:57 PM~9350605
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

got home from a b-day party at chuckie ceese, was only inside for like a half hour, walked next door to my cuz's house and everything was covered in white.......fuckin michigan


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that was jus for joe :biggrin: Man i like winter but not when i have a car i wont to drive! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

its summer here  :biggrin: but its been raining for about a week :uh: but thats australian weather for you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 1 2007, 11:33 PM~9351851
> *its summer here    :biggrin: but its been raining for about a week  :uh: but thats australian weather for you
> *


its winter its really cold and is going to start raining soon


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2007, 02:35 PM~9351864
> *its winter its really cold and is going to start raining soon
> *


ah yea, we see no snow well where i live at least, so when we here about white christmas' in the US we think how lucky u s are, but i had a friend who moved there about 2 years ago, and apperently most ppl in the states hate when it snows cause it covers the drive way and all that and he has to go out there with a shovel and clear it all. :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats why u have a snowmachine or a 4x4! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

4000 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 1 2007, 10:41 PM~9352372
> *4000 :0
> *


 :twak: whore


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 2 2007, 05:56 AM~9353652
> *:twak: whore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY.........THE POSTWHORE :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 2 2007, 10:42 PM~9358318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY.........THE POSTWHORE :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: LALO ur as big as a whore as me so shut it


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9358601
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  LALO ur as big as a whore as me so shut it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol father and son disputes

tip: keep your family close 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STILL NO HYDROS..... :biggrin: 

I'LL BE BACK IN TWO PAGES


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 3 2007, 01:40 AM~9360251
> *STILL NO HYDROS..... :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL BE BACK IN TWO PAGES
> *


 :uh: im tryin


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 3 2007, 01:08 AM~9359968
> *lol father and son disputes
> 
> tip: keep your family close
> ...


i am


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 04:23 AM~9361097
> *:uh:  im tryin
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

flysupa....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 02:06 PM~9362905
> *
> *


wat up mahem :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 02:57 PM~9363286
> *wat up mahem  :wave:
> *


nuttin much homie and you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah jus been workin and buildin up a lil cash


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 03:23 PM~9363506
> *nah jus been workin and buildin up a lil cash
> *


i hear dat


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: u get any offers on the fleet yet?


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 01:23 PM~9363506
> *nah jus been workin and buildin up a lil cash
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

IM WORKING AT TOYS R US RIGHT NOW ;ITS FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOW MANY PUMPS YOU GONNA RUN??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i jus wana run 2  



also im going to the garge got the day off so i will have pics later  

havnt been down there in almost 2 months  :tears:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 01:54 PM~9363724
> *i jus wana run 2
> also im going to the garge got the day off so i will have pics later
> 
> ...


GET TO IT POSTWHORE :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 3 2007, 03:57 PM~9363753
> *GET TO IT POSTWHORE  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


u ever send it :0 

and i am bro :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 01:54 PM~9363724
> *i jus wana run 2
> also im going to the garge got the day off so i will have pics later
> 
> ...



IM FEELIN YOU MAN... COULDN DO NOTHIN ON MY REGAL LATLEY 

PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Dec 3 2007, 04:01 PM~9363807
> *IM FEELIN YOU MAN... COULDN DO NOTHIN ON MY REGAL LATLEY
> 
> PICS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i got dads tool box i gotta fix to


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 02:02 PM~9363813
> *yea i got dads tool box i gotta fix to
> *



FIX A TOOL BOX:ONT PUT THE PUMPS IN THAT BOX HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Dec 3 2007, 04:03 PM~9363819
> *FIX A TOOL BOX:ONT PUT THE PUMPS IN THAT BOX HOMIE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Dec 3 2007, 04:03 PM~9363819
> *FIX A TOOL BOX:ONT PUT THE PUMPS IN THAT BOX HOMIE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 03:26 PM~9363523
> *:biggrin:  u get any offers on the fleet yet?
> *


ya most fucks wanna trade and fools call to come see and they dont show up ,i aint in a hurry anyways so


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 02:07 PM~9363851
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 04:09 PM~9363866
> *ya most fucks wanna trade and fools call to come see  and they dont show up ,i aint in a hurry anyways so
> *



naw i love ur fleet its a sweet ride


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Dec 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9363891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

the TOOL BOX  
Dad was moving it to get some tools tochange out the head lights in the explore was pulling it when one of the slides came out then another and another tell it fell over and messed it up... turns out he didnt need it the thing jus imscrewed :0 









when it fell bent the slides



















bent alot of the drawers










non of the top drawrs worked but i rebuilt all the slides and realigned and bent them back and now its almost as good as new


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i also spent some time and got my bumber lookin good 









still tryin to get thhose spots out but u cant see them only when ur really close up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hers another project that mom and dad has been thinkin about will one day dad was home for a while and he was bored i though i would kinda mess with him and say why dont u knock out that wall he says it would be a mess and take a while .....will he gets up and i said will dad i quess ur jus a pussy and next thing i no i see him knock a hole in the wall with a hammer :0 




















 this is wat it looked like when i got home from work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

more pics soon i got work tomorrow thou


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 07:22 PM~9366222
> *i also spent some time and got my bumber lookin good
> 
> 
> ...


hey foo my bumper has the same dent thing on it but its a lil more dented ......... most cutlass ive seen have a dent in the same spot


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im ok with it cause u cant really see it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

99 wow :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I TOLD YOU I'D BE BACK IN 2 PAGES..... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 09:08 PM~9366099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 4 2007, 02:07 AM~9369017
> *I TOLD YOU I'D BE BACK IN 2 PAGES..... :biggrin:
> *



good now comment the pics i posted :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 09:30 PM~9366302
> *hers another project that mom and dad has been thinkin about will one day dad was home for a while and he was bored i though i would kinda mess with him and say why dont u knock out that wall he says it would be a mess and take a while .....will he gets up and i said will dad i quess ur jus a pussy and next thing i no i see him knock a hole in the wall with a hammer  :0
> 
> 
> ...



make a seperate build topic for your house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 09:24 PM~9367515
> *im ok with it cause u cant really see it  :biggrin:
> *


MINES IS WAY WAY NOTICABLE GOTTA GET ME A BUMPER NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 11:36 AM~9371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

THIS ONE IS FUNNIER....


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

whuttup


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 30 2007, 09:46 PM~9345355
> *yea thats wat i work at  :biggrin:
> *



albertsons ralphs vons or stater bros.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 4 2007, 05:07 PM~9373914
> *albertsons  ralphs vons or stater bros.
> *


THA CORNER???? :dunno:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 02:36 PM~9371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u like that Gif i found :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 07:08 PM~9366099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now thats funny !!!! the new ps3 predator-game or what !!??
hahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 5 2007, 03:06 AM~9377864
> *now thats funny !!!! the new ps3 predator-game or what !!??
> hahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will hydros might have to wat i need a truck and give dads back also its killin me with gas so heres something im going to check out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 12:36 PM~9371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty funny


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

*100! Pages*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

WHORE


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 6 2007, 03:13 PM~9385483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ *THIS guy is the real post whore *:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 5 2007, 02:54 PM~9380433
> *will hydros might have to wat i need a truck and give dads back also its killin me with gas so heres something im going to check out tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You cant really put adjustable suspension on it though. 4WD. I mean you can but really its not good for it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 6 2007, 03:35 AM~9386716
> *You cant really put adjustable suspension on it though. 4WD. I mean you can but really its not good for it.
> *


yea but as a daily it will be good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw my name in your signature thats


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 6 2007, 02:41 PM~9389245
> *yea but as a daily it will be good
> *


*NO!*

Worry more about the cutlass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 7 2007, 04:19 AM~9395227
> *NO!
> 
> Worry more about the cutlass!!!!!!!!!
> *




and messin it up during the winter Salt Snow and ice rather not


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 7 2007, 04:10 AM~9395217
> *I saw my name in your signature thats
> *



no prob man i was meanin to do it a while ago


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 6 2007, 12:41 PM~9389245
> *yea but as a daily it will be good
> *



NICE DAILY!! LIKE THOSE MINI TRUCKS  

CONGRATS 2 THE BIG 100 HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Dec 7 2007, 12:30 PM~9396871
> *NICE DAILY!! LIKE THOSE MINI TRUCKS
> 
> CONGRATS  2 THE BIG 100 HOMIE  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 7 2007, 10:40 AM~9397429
> *:biggrin:  Thanks  :biggrin:
> *



LIL HOE....

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah i know the list is debatable but i thought it was kool none the less. 

i like these kinds of compilations so i thought i would share, its like 2.8 gigs though, so 

http://files.filefront.com/The+Rolling+Sto...;/fileinfo.html
http://files.filefront.com/The+Rolling+Sto...;/fileinfo.html
http://files.filefront.com/The+Rolling+Sto...;/fileinfo.html
http://files.filefront.com/The+Rolling+Sto...;/fileinfo.html
http://files.filefront.com/The+Rolling+Sto...;/fileinfo.html

001 - Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone.mp3
002 - Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction.mp3
003 - John Lennon - Imagine.mp3
004 - Marvin Gaye - Whats Going On.mp3
005 - Aretha Franklin - Respect.mp3
006 - The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations.mp3
007 - Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode.mp3
008 - The Beatles - Hey Jude.mp3
009 - Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit.mp3
010 - Ray Charles - What'd I Say Parts I & Ii.mp3
011 - The Who - My Generation.mp3
012 - Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come.mp3
013 - The Beatles - Yesterday.mp3
014 - Bob Dylan - Blowin' In The Wind.mp3
015 - Clash - London Calling.mp3
016 - The Beatles - I Want To Hold Your Hand.mp3
017 - Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze.mp3
018 - Chuck Berry - Maybellene.mp3
019 - Elvis Presley - Hound Dog.mp3
020 - The Beatles - Let It Be.mp3
021 - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run.mp3
022 - The Ronettes - Be My Baby.mp3
023 - The Beatles - In My Life.mp3
024 - The Impressions - People Get Ready.mp3
025 - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows.mp3
026 - The Beatles - A Day In The Life.mp3
027 - Derek And The Dominos - Layla.mp3
028 - Otis Redding - (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay.mp3
029 - The Beatles - Help.mp3
030 - Johnny Cash - I Walk The Line.mp3
031 - Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven.mp3
032 - Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil.mp3
033 - Ike And Tina Turner - River Deep Mountain High.mp3
034 - Righteous Brothers - You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'.mp3
035 - The Doors - Light My Fire.mp3
036 - U2 - One.mp3
037 - Bob Marley - No Woman No Cry.mp3
038 - The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter.mp3
039 - Buddy Holly And The Crickets - That'll Be The Day.mp3
040 - Martha Reeves And The Vandellas - Dancing In The Streets.mp3
041 - The Band - The Weight.mp3
042 - The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset.mp3
043 - Little Richard - Tutti Frutti.mp3
044 - Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind.mp3
045 - Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel.mp3
046 - David Bowie - Heroes.mp3
047 - Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water.mp3
048 - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower.mp3
049 - The Eagles - Hotel California.mp3
050 - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - The Tracks Of My Tears.mp3
051 - Grandmaster Flash And The Furious Five - The Message.mp3
052 - Prince - When Doves Cry.mp3
053 - Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The U.K.mp3
054 - Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman.mp3
055 - The Kingsmen - Louie Louie.mp3
056 - Little Richard - Long Tall Sally.mp3
057 - Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale.mp3
058 - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean.mp3
059 - Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'.mp3
060 - Al Green - Let's Stay Together.mp3
061 - Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakinâ´ Goingâ´ On.mp3
062 - Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley.mp3
063 - Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth.mp3
064 - The Beatles - She Loves You.mp3
065 - Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love.mp3
066 - Bob Marley And The Wailers - Redemption Song.mp3
067 - Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock.mp3
068 - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue.mp3
069 - Roy Orbison - Crying.mp3
070 - Dionne Warwick - Walk On By.mp3
071 - The Beach Boys - California Girls.mp3
072 - James Brown - Papa's Got A Brand New Bag.mp3
073 - Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues.mp3
074 - Stevie Wonder - Superstition.mp3
075 - Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love.mp3
076 - The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever.mp3
077 - Elvis Presley - Mystery Train.mp3
078 - James Brown - I Got You (I Feel Good).mp3
079 - The Byrds - Mr Tambourine Man.mp3
080 - Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine.mp3
081 - Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill.mp3
082 - The Kinks - You Really Got Me.mp3
083 - The Beatles - Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown).mp3
084 - The Police - Every Breath You Take.mp3
085 - Patsy Cline - Crazy.mp3
086 - Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road.mp3
087 - Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire.mp3
088 - The Temptations - My Girl.mp3
089 - The Mamas & The Papas - California Dreamin'.mp3
090 - The Five Satins - In The Still Of The Night.mp3
091 - Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds.mp3
092 - The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop.mp3
093 - U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For.mp3
094 - Little Richard - Good Golly Miss Molly.mp3
095 - Carl Perkins - Blue Suede Shoes.mp3
096 - Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire.mp3
097 - Chuck Berry - Roll Over Beethoven.mp3
098 - Al Green - Love And Happiness.mp3
099 - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son.mp3
100 - The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want.mp3
101 - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child (Slight Return).mp3
102 - Gene Vincent - Be Bop A Lula.mp3
103 - Donna Summer - Hot Stuff.mp3
104 - Stevie Wonder - Living For The City.mp3
105 - Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer.mp3
106 - Bob Dylan - Mr. Tambourine Man.mp3
107 - Buddy Holly And The Crickets - Not Fade Away.mp3
108 - Prince - Little Red Corvette.mp3
109 - Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl.mp3
110 - Otis Redding - I've Been Loving You Too Long.mp3
111 - Hank Williams - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry.mp3
112 - Elvis Presley - That's All Right.mp3
113 - The Drifters - Up On The Roof.mp3
114 - The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron (When He Walked Me Home).mp3
115 - Sam Cooke - You Send Me.mp3
116 - The Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Woman.mp3
117 - Al Green - Take Me To The River.mp3
118 - Isley Brothers - Shout (Parts 1 And 2).mp3
119 - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way.mp3
120 - The Jackson 5 - I Want You Back.mp3
121 - Ben E. King - Stand By Me.mp3
122 - The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun.mp3
123 - James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World.mp3
124 - The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash.mp3
125 - The Shirelles - Will You Love Me Tomorrow.mp3
126 - Big Joe Turner - Shake, Rattle & Roll.mp3
127 - David Bowie - Changes.mp3
128 - Chuck Berry - Rock And Roll Music.mp3
129 - Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild.mp3
130 - Rod Stewart - Maggie May.mp3
131 - U2 - With Or Without You.mp3
132 - Bo Diddley - Who Do You Love.mp3
133 - The Who - Wont Get Fooled Again.mp3
134 - Wilson Pickett - In The Midnight Hour.mp3
135 - The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps.mp3
136 - Elton John - Your Song.mp3
137 - The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby.mp3
138 - Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair.mp3
139 - The Beatles - I Saw Her Standing There.mp3
140 - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir.mp3
141 - The Everly Brothers - All I Have To Do Is Dream.mp3
142 - James Brown - Please Please Please.mp3
143 - Prince - Purple Rain.mp3
144 - The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated.mp3
145 - Sly & The Family Stone - Everyday People.mp3
146 - The B-52's - Rock Lobster.mp3
147 - Iggy Pop - Lust For Life.mp3
148 - Janis Joplin - Me And Bobby Mcgee.mp3
149 - The Everly Brothers - Cathy's Clown.mp3
150 - The Byrds - Eight Miles High.mp3
151 - The Penguins - Earth Angel.mp3
152 - Jimi Hendrix - Foxey Lady.mp3
153 - The Beatles - A Hard Days Night.mp3
154 - Buddy Holly - Rave On.mp3
155 - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary.mp3
156 - Simon & Garfunkel - The Sounds Of Silence.mp3
157 - The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You.mp3
158 - Bill Haley And His Comets - Rock Around The Clock.mp3
159 - The Velvet Underground - I'm Waiting For The Man.mp3
160 - Public Enemy - Bring The Noise.mp3
161 - Ray Charles - I Can't Stop Loving You.mp3
162 - Sinead O'connor - Nothing Compares 2 U.mp3
163 - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.mp3
164 - Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues.mp3
165 - Tracy Chapman - Fast Car.mp3
166 - Eminem - Lose Yourself.mp3
167 - Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On.mp3
168 - The Temptations - Papa Was A Rollin' Stone.mp3
169 - R.E.M. - Losing My Religion.mp3
170 - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now.mp3
171 - Abba - Dancing Queen.mp3
172 - Aerosmith - Dream On.mp3
173 - The Sex Pistols - God Save The Queen.mp3
174 - The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black.mp3
175 - Bobby Fuller Four - I Fought The Law.mp3
176 - The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby.mp3
177 - Tom Petty - Free Fallin'.mp3
178 - Big Star - September Gurls.mp3
179 - Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart.mp3
180 - Outkast - Hey Ya.mp3
181 - Booker T. & The M.G.S - Green Onions.mp3
182 - The Drifters - Save The Last Dance For Me.mp3
183 - B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone.mp3
184 - The Beatles - Please Please Me.mp3
185 - Bob Dylan - Desolation Row.mp3
186 - Aretha Franklin - I Never Loved A Man (The Way I Love You).mp3
187 - Ac Dc - Back In Black.mp3
188 - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Who'll Stop The Rain.mp3
189 - The Bee Gees - Stayin Alive.mp3
190 - Bob Dylan - Knockin On Heavens Door.mp3
191 - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird.mp3
192 - Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman.mp3
193 - The Drifters - There Goes My Baby.mp3
194 - Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue.mp3
195 - The Chantels - Maybe.mp3
196 - Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine.mp3
197 - Elvis Presley - Don't Be Cruel.mp3
198 - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe.mp3
199 - Parliament - Flash Light.mp3
200 - Beck - Loser.mp3
201 - New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle.mp3
202 - The Beatles - Come Together.mp3
203 - Bob Dylan - Positively 4Th Street.mp3
204 - Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness.mp3
205 - Bill Withers - Lean On Me.mp3
206 - The Four Tops - Reach Out I'll Be There.mp3
207 - The Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love.mp3
208 - Them - Gloria.mp3
209 - The Beach Boys - In My Room.mp3
210 - Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears.mp3
211 - The Beach Boys - Caroline, No.mp3
212 - Prince - 1999.mp3
213 - Hank Williams - Your Cheatin' Heart.mp3
214 - Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World.mp3
215 - The Chords - Sh-Boom.mp3
216 - The Lovin' Spoonful - Belive In Magic.mp3
217 - Dolly Parton - Jolene.mp3
218 - John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom.mp3
219 - Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful.mp3
220 - Left Banke - Walk Away Renee.mp3
221 - Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side.mp3
222 - Roy Orbison - Oh Pretty Woman.mp3
223 - Sly & The Family Stone - Dance To The Music.mp3
224 - Chic - Good Times.mp3
225 - Muddy Waters - Hoochie Coochie Man.mp3
226 - Van Morrison - Moondance.mp3
227 - James Taylor - Fire And Rain.mp3
228 - The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go.mp3
229 - Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy.mp3
230 - Bob Dylan - Just Like A Woman.mp3
231 - Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing.mp3
232 - Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely.mp3
233 - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place.mp3
234 - The Byrds - I'll Feel A Whole Lot Better.mp3
235 - Ray Charles - I Got A Woman.mp3
236 - Buddy Holly And The Crickets - Everyday.mp3
237 - Afrika Bambaataa & The Soul Sonic Force - Planet Rock.mp3
238 - Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces.mp3
239 - Dion - The Wanderer.mp3
240 - Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man.mp3
241 - Sly & The Family Stone - Stand!.mp3
242 - Elton John - Rocket Man.mp3
243 - The B-52S - Love Shack.mp3
244 - The Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin'.mp3
245 - The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down.mp3
246 - Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher.mp3
247 - Sly & The Family Stone - Hot Fun In The Summertime.mp3
248 - The Sugar Hill Gang - Rapper's Delight.mp3
249 - Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools.mp3
250 - Black Sabbath - Paranoid.mp3
251 - Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife.mp3
252 - The Drifters - Money Honey.mp3
253 - Mott The Hoople - All The Young Dudes.mp3
254 - Ac Dc - Highway To Hell.mp3
255 - Blondie - Heart Of Glass.mp3
256 - Radiohead - Paranoid Android.mp3
257 - The Troggs - Wild Thing.mp3
258 - The Who - I Can See For Miles.mp3
259 - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah.mp3
260 - The Dells - Oh What A Night.mp3
261 - Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground.mp3
262 - Smokey Robinson - Ooo Baby Baby.mp3
263 - The Crystals - He's A Rebel.mp3
264 - Randy Newman - Sail Away.mp3
265 - Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten Up.mp3
266 - The Ronettes - Walking In The Rain.mp3
267 - New York Dolls - Personality Crisis.mp3
268 - U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday.mp3
269 - The Modern Lovers - Roadrunner.mp3
270 - George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today.mp3
271 - The Beach Boys - Sloop John B.mp3
272 - Chuck Berry - Sweet Little Sixteen.mp3
273 - The Beatles - Something.mp3
274 - Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love.mp3
275 - Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.mp3
276 - The Staple Singers - I'll Take You There.mp3
277 - David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust.mp3
278 - The Cure - Pictures Of You.mp3
279 - The Dixie Cups - Chapel Of Love.mp3
280 - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine.mp3
281 - Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.mp3
282 - Joni Mitchell - Help Me.mp3
283 - Blondie - Call Me.mp3
284 - Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny About) Peace, Love And Understanding.mp3
285 - Howlin' Wolf - Smokestack Lightnin'.mp3
286 - Pavement - Summer Babe (Winter Version).mp3
287 - Run Dmc - Walk This Way.mp3
288 - Barrett Strong - Money (That's What I Want).mp3
289 - The Beatles - Can't Buy Me Love.mp3
290 - Eminem - Stan.mp3
291 - The Zombies - She's Not There.mp3
292 - The Clash - Train In Vain.mp3
293 - Al Green - Tired Of Being Alone.mp3
294 - Led Zeppelin - Black Dog.mp3
295 - The Rolling Stones - Street Fighting Man.mp3
296 - Bob Marley - Get Up Stand Up.mp3
297 - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold.mp3
298 - Blondie - One Way Or Another.mp3
299 - Prince - Sign 'o' The Times.mp3
300 - Madonna - Like A Prayer.mp3
301 - Rod Stewart - Da Ya Think I'm Sexy.mp3
302 - Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain.mp3
303 - The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday.mp3
304 - The Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends.mp3
305 - James Brown - Say It Loud (I'm Black And I'm Proud).mp3
306 - The Jam - That's Entertainment.mp3
307 - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers - Why Do Fools Fall In Love.mp3
308 - Jackie Wilson - Lonely Teardrops.mp3
309 - Tina Turner - What's Love Got To Do With It.mp3
310 - Black Sabbath - Iron Man.mp3
311 - The Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie.mp3
312 - Roy Orbison - In Dreams.mp3
313 - Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You.mp3
314 - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb.mp3
315 - The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood.mp3
316 - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.mp3
317 - Jimmy Cliff - Many Rivers To Cross.mp3
318 - Elvis Costello - Alison.mp3
319 - Alice Cooper - School's Out.mp3
320 - Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker.mp3
321 - Neil Young - Cortez The Killer.mp3
322 - Public Enemy - Fight The Power.mp3
323 - Patti Smith - Dancing Barefoot.mp3
324 - The Supremes - Baby Love.mp3
325 - The Young Rascals - Good Lovin'.mp3
326 - James Brown - Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine.mp3
327 - Jerry Butler - For Your Precious Love.mp3
328 - The Doors - The End.mp3
329 - Earth Wind & Fire - That's The Way Of The World.mp3
330 - Queen - We Will Rock You.mp3
331 - Bonnie Raitt - I Cant Make You Love Me.mp3
332 - Bob Dylan - Subterranean Homesick Blues.mp3
333 - Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky.mp3
334 - The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses.mp3
335 - The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane.mp3
336 - Aerosmith - Walk This Way.mp3
337 - Michael Jackson - Beat It.mp3
337 - Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack.mp3
338 - Paul Mccartney - Maybe I'm Amazed.mp3
339 - The Supremes - You Keep Me Hangin' On.mp3
340 - The Who - Baba O'riley.mp3
341 - Jimmy Cliff - The Harder They Come.mp3
342 - Dion - Runaround Sue.mp3
343 - Lavern Baker - Jim Dandy.mp3
344 - Big Brother & The Holding Company - Piece Of My Heart.mp3
345 - Ritchie Valens - La Bamba.mp3
346 - Tupac Shakur - California Love.mp3
347 - Elton John - Candle In The Wind.mp3
348 - The Isley Brothers - That Lady.mp3
349 - Ben E. King - Spanish Harlem.mp3
350 - Little Eva - The Loco Motion.mp3
351 - The Platters - The Great Pretender.mp3
352 - Elvis Presley - All Shook Up.mp3
353 - Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven.mp3
354 - Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives.mp3
355 - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising.mp3
356 - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This).mp3
357 - Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing.mp3
358 - Martha Reeves And The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run.mp3
359 - Muddy Waters - Got My Mojo Working.mp3
360 - Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly With His Song.mp3
361 - The Clash - Complete Control.mp3
362 - The Beatles - All You Need Is Love.mp3
363 - The Box Tops - The Letter.mp3
364 - Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited.mp3
365 - The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody.mp3
366 - The Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love.mp3
367 - Cream - White Room.mp3
368 - Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus.mp3
369 - Bo Diddley - I'm A Man.mp3
370 - Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary.mp3
371 - The Who - I Can't Explain.mp3
372 - Television - Marquee Moon.mp3
373 - Sam Cooke - Wonderful World.mp3
374 - Chuck Berry - Brown Eyed Handsome Man.mp3
375 - Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall Part 2.mp3
376 - Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees.mp3
378 - U2 - Pride (In The Name Of Love).mp3
379 - R.E.M. - Radio Free Europe.mp3
380 - Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road.mp3
381 - Aaron Neville - Tell It Like It Is.mp3
382 - The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony.mp3
383 - The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post.mp3
384 - The Beatles - Ticket To Ride.mp3
385 - Crosby Stills Nash And Young - Ohio.mp3
386 - Eric B And Rakim - I Know You Got Soul.mp3
387 - Elton John - Tiny Dancer.mp3
388 - The Police - Roxanne.mp3
389 - The Temptations - Just My Imagination.mp3
390 - The Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving.mp3
391 - Band Of Gold - Freda Payne.mp3
392 - The Five Stairsteps - O-O-H Child.mp3
393 - The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City.mp3
394 - Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love.mp3
395 - The Shangri-Las - Remember (Walkin' In The Sand).mp3
396 - Big Star - Thirteen.mp3
397 - Blue Oyster Cult - (Dont Fear) The Reaper.mp3
398 - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama.mp3
399 - Metallica - Enter Sandman.mp3
400 - Paul Revere & The Raiders - Kicks.mp3
401 - The Shirelles - Tonight's The Night.mp3
402 - Sly & The Family Stone - Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Again).mp3
403 - Eddie Cochran - Cmon Everybody.mp3
404 - Bob Dylan - Visions Of Johanna.mp3
405 - Carpenters - We've Only Just Begun.mp3
406 - R Kelly - I Believe I Can Fly.mp3
407 - Nirvana - In Bloom.mp3
408 - Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion.mp3
409 - Cream - Crossroads.mp3
410 - The Pixies - Monkey Gone To Heaven.mp3
411 - Donna Summer - I Feel Love.mp3
412 - Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billy Joe.mp3
413 - Little Richard - The Girl Can't Help It.mp3
414 - The Coasters - Young Blood.mp3
415 - The Four Tops - I Can't Help Myself.mp3
416 - Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer.mp3
417 - N.W.A. - Fuck The Police.mp3
418 - Crosby Stills And Nash - Suite Judy Blue Eyes.mp3
419 - Dr. Dre - Nuthin' But A G Thang.mp3
420 - The Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing.mp3
421 - Billy Joel - Piano Man.mp3
422 - The Kinks - Lola.mp3
423 - Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes.mp3
424 - The Rolling Stones - Tumbling Dice.mp3
425 - The Smiths - William, It Was Really Nothing.mp3
426 - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water.mp3
427 - U2 - New Year's Day.mp3
428 - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On, Good Golly Miss Molly.mp3
429 - Solomon Burke - Everybody Needs Somebody To Love.mp3
430 - The Clash - White Man In Hammersmith Palais.mp3
431 - Fats Domino - Ain't That A Shame.mp3
432 - Gladys Knight And The Pips - Midnight Train To Georgia.mp3
433 - Led Zeppelin - Ramble On.mp3
434 - Wilson Pickett - Mustang Sally.mp3
435 - The Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden.mp3
436 - Love - Alone Again Or.mp3
437 - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender.mp3
438 - The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog.mp3
439 - John Mellencamp - Pink Houses.mp3
440 - Salt-N-Pepa - Push It.mp3
441 - The Dell-Vikings - Come Go With Me.mp3
442 - Little Richard - Keep A Knockin'.mp3
443 - Bob Marley - I Shot The Sheriff.mp3
444 - Sonny & Cher - I Got You Babe.mp3
445 - Nirvana - Come As You Are.mp3
446 - Toots And The Maytals - Pressure Drop.mp3
447 - The Shangri-Las - Leader Of The Pack.mp3
448 - The Velvet Underground - Heroin.mp3
449 - The Beatles - Penny Lane.mp3
450 - Glen Campbell - By The Time I Get To Phoenix.mp3
451 - Chubby Checker - The Twist.mp3
452 - Sam Cooke - Cupid.mp3
453 - Guns N' Roses - Paradise City.mp3
454 - George Harrison - My Sweet Lord.mp3
455 - Nirvana - All Apologies.mp3
456 - Lloyd Price - Stagger Lee.mp3
457 - The Ramones - Sheena Is A Punk Rocker.mp3
458 - Sam & Dave - Soul Man.mp3
459 - Muddy Waters - Rollin' Stone.mp3
460 - The Chiffons - One Fine Day.mp3
461 - Prince - Kiss.mp3
462 - The Staple Singers - Respect Yourself.mp3
463 - The Beatles - Rain.mp3
464 - The Four Tops - Standing In The Shadows Of Love.mp3
465 - Cheap Trick - Surrender.mp3
466 - Del Shannon - Runaway.mp3
467 - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle.mp3
468 - The Stooges - Search And Destroy.mp3
469 - Carole King - It's Too Late.mp3
470 - Joni Mitchell - Free Man In Paris.mp3
471 - Willie Nelson - On The Road Again.mp3
472 - The Supremes - Where Did Our Love Go.mp3
473 - Aretha Franklin - Do Right Woman, Do Right Man.mp3
474 - Funkadelic - One Nation Under A Groove.mp3
475 - Beastie Boys - Sabotage.mp3
476 - Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is.mp3
477 - Rick James - Super Freak.mp3
478 - Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit.mp3
479 - Labelle - Lady Marmelade.mp3
480 - Van Morrison - Into The Mystic.mp3
481 - David Bowie - Young Americans.mp3
482 - Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen.mp3
483 - The Cure - Just Like Heaven.mp3
484 - Joan Jett - I Love Rock 'n Roll.mp3
485 - Paul Simon - Graceland.mp3
486 - The Smiths - How Soon Is Now.mp3
487 - The Drifters - Under The Boardwalk.mp3
488 - Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon.mp3
489 - Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive.mp3
490 - The Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar.mp3
491 - Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me.mp3
492 - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty.mp3
493 - The Crystals - Then He Kissed Me.mp3
494 - The Eagles - Desperado.mp3
495 - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Shop Around.mp3
496 - The Rolling Stones - Miss You.mp3
497 - Weezer - Buddy Holly.mp3
498 - Brook Benton - Rainy Night In Georgia.mp3
499 - Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town.mp3
500 - Boston - More Than A Feeling.mp3 
lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 7 2007, 04:39 PM~9399437
> *yeah i know the list is debatable but i thought it was kool none the less.
> 
> i like these kinds of compilations so i thought i would share, its like 2.8 gigs though, so
> ...


damn


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 7 2007, 06:39 PM~9399437
> *yeah i know the list is debatable but i thought it was kool none the less.
> 
> i like these kinds of compilations so i thought i would share, its like 2.8 gigs though, so
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: also bob WTF


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 
u posted something long so i will to

Supaf|y in the Ky 970 
Dolle 133 
shrekinacutty 126 
La Lo 90 
Wog Boy 48 
79regal 36 
LUXURIOU$LAC 34 
ReGaLiZe iT 29 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 24 
Sixty34me 23 
88mcls 21 
PantyDropper 21 
lincolnlowrider76 20 
BIG OL BOB 20 
JRO 20 
MAYHEM 20 
six trey impala 18 
regal ryda 16 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 16 
NastyWC 15 
LowandBeyond 15 
juiced86 13 
LOCO 78 10 
3wheelKing 10 
Big Doe 10 
Lux Cutty 9 
sicko87 8 
impala65 8 
abel 8 
lowrider 4 life 7 
El-Fantasma 7 
tddbrumfield 6 
red69chevy 6 
savageloc24 6 
crooked on chrome 5 
supreme 5 
Adams85 5 
timdog57 5 
cutty boi 4 
BIGBODYDelta68 4 
ElMonte74' 4 
1 LO 64 4 
Str8BoucinT&M 4 
OGJordan 4 
LOWX732 4 
wave tech 4 
lowdwnrob 4 
1mexikan 3 
R.O. caddy man 3 
DerbycityDave 3 
801Rider 3 
Sexykuta 3 
steamboat 3 
Mr. White 3 
BONES_712 3 
avengemydeath 3 
livin_low 3 
Norcal_66impala 2 
81cutty 2 
187_Regal 2 
4pumpcoupe 2 
Flash_LuxuriouS 2 
texmex 2 
POPEYE4RMGT 2 
STR8_CLOWN'N 2 
FAMILIA863 2 
EL_PASO 2 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
excalibur 2 
Lowridin IV Life 2 
juangotti 2 
LOWLYFE62 2 
88monteSS 2 
MetchoMonteCarlo 2 
westsidestory64 1 
monte187ls 1 
EVIL C 1 
Yankochevelle 1 
shorty78 1 
WrazedWrong 1 
NaptownSwangin 1 
Syte 1 
SHORTDOG 62 1 
L-BOOGIE 1 
different 1 
wired62 1 
Joost.... 1 
Juiced82MarkVI 1 
BrownSugar85 1 
BIGSPOOK 1 
madiron 1 
HardTimes92 1 
schall1965 1 
ski187ttle 1 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 1 
frishizle 1 
infectedpoohole 1 
scrapin82regal 1 
94Fleetwoodswangin 1 
ELO408WEST 1 
~~RED~~ 1 
78monte85riviera 1 
miser211 1 
xavierthexman 1 
1ofaknd 1 
low low mamii 1 
MR LUXURIOUS 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
I. K. Rico 1 
619SIXFOUR 1 
mike cadillac 1 
ElKr0nic0 1 
bulletproofdesigns 1 
WICKEDKUSTOMS 1 
BOUNZIN 1 
Fahm Joiner 1 
79 cutty 1 
BIGG-USO 1 
El Diablo 1 
Howard Wolowitz 1 
859 impala 1 
silver64 1 
DJSickness 1 
lolow 1 
fleetwoodpimpin 1 
jugoDEcarlo 1 
sergio187 1 
61 Impala on 3 1 
slamin81 1 
LowRollinJo$h 1


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i wont to thank everyone on the liar for checkin it out and commenting it even if it was good or bad


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 8 2007, 12:39 AM~9402485
> *:biggrin:
> u posted something long so i will to
> 
> ...


 NOW I FEEL LIKE A WHORE  :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

looks good i like the color


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 7 2007, 11:39 PM~9402485
> *:biggrin:
> u posted something long so i will to
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMN HOES.... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 8 2007, 12:58 AM~9402543
> *DAMN HOES.... :biggrin:
> *


U ALMOST UP THERE WIFF US WHORE IN TRAINING :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 12:02 AM~9402560
> *U ALMOST UP THERE WIFF US WHORE IN TRAINING  :0  :0
> *


SUPA GOT THE MOST POST THEM ME...SO IT LOOKS LIKE UR THE TRAINEE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 8 2007, 01:06 AM~9402579
> *SUPA GOT THE MOST POST THEM ME...SO IT LOOKS LIKE UR THE TRAINEE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 03:09 AM~9402593
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 8 2007, 02:47 AM~9402514
> *looks good i like the color
> *


thanks man yea that was exactly the color i wonted :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup Tommy.....u gettin them dros for christmas homie or what


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2007, 09:00 PM~9406147
> *sup Tommy.....u gettin them dros for christmas homie or what
> *


idont thin i will but im hopeing soon afte maybe  but i cant promise


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe ill have juice one day  

got the car - check
juice - X


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 9 2007, 02:37 PM~9410321
> * Maybe ill have juice one day
> 
> got the car - check
> ...



thats ok take your time with it man jucie it when its time :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 9 2007, 08:07 PM~9412172
> *thats ok take your time with it man jucie it when its time  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks man but i hope its time is soon


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hey hey hey, look what i found for PAPA SMURF!! :cheesy: CLEANEST CAR I EVER SEEN STOCK, about 14 miles from my house!  


:0 :0 :0 
I HOPE YOUR DAD BUYS IT, IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD, THIS CARS IS FLAWLESS, FROM BUMPERS , to trim, from interior To the body!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:52 PM~9414120
> *hey hey hey, look what i found for PAPA SMURF!! :cheesy:  CLEANEST CAR I EVER SEEN STOCK, about 14 miles from my house!
> :0  :0  :0
> I HOPE YOUR DAD BUYS IT, IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD, THIS CARS IS FLAWLESS, FROM BUMPERS , to trim, from interior To the body!
> ...


damn that's nice...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2007, 12:37 AM~9414546
> *damn that's nice...
> *


you should see it in person! Pics dont do it justice!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:52 PM~9414120
> *hey hey hey, look what i found for PAPA SMURF!! :cheesy:  CLEANEST CAR I EVER SEEN STOCK, about 14 miles from my house!
> :0  :0  :0
> I HOPE YOUR DAD BUYS IT, IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD, THIS CARS IS FLAWLESS, FROM BUMPERS , to trim, from interior To the body!
> ...



Joe Lux should get that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2007, 12:38 AM~9414559
> *Joe Lux should get that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


wahahah, joes a caddy guy!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 10 2007, 12:38 AM~9414555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2007, 12:39 AM~9414571
> *Joe Luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PAPA SMURF, PAPA SMURF!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 12:39 AM~9414568
> *wahahah, joes a caddy guy!   :biggrin:
> *


fuck all that...He needs a clean car fokker...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9414586
> *fuck all that...He needs a clean car fokker...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9414585
> *PAPA SMURF, PAPA SMURF!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 9 2007, 09:52 PM~9414120
> *hey hey hey, look what i found for PAPA SMURF!! :cheesy:  CLEANEST CAR I EVER SEEN STOCK, about 14 miles from my house!
> :0  :0  :0
> I HOPE YOUR DAD BUYS IT, IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD, THIS CARS IS FLAWLESS, FROM BUMPERS , to trim, from interior To the body!
> ...


going to look at it today after kids get home from school thanks Billy


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn that looks nice go buy it john


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 10 2007, 07:03 AM~9416135
> *going to look at it today after kids get home from school thanks Billy
> *


heck yea i cant wait to go check it out


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HYDROS??  :dunno:



















































:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

no not yet im at school any way


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hhahahah im at school and look wat i did :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 10 2007, 07:03 AM~9416135
> *going to look at it today after kids get home from school thanks Billy
> *


your welcome bro, im just happy its what you been lookin for!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats one thing now he needs to get it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 01:29 PM~9417850
> *thats one thing now he needs to get it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, reminds me of when i was 16, my first car was a 77 cutty 2dr brougham, it was mint picked it up for only 2200, i so regret selling it, im just saying its hard to find cars worth a shit that need little attention nowadayz!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 01:37 PM~9417918
> *yeah, reminds me of when i was 16, my first car was a 77 cutty 2dr brougham, it was mint picked it up for only 2200, i so regret selling it, im just saying its hard to find cars worth a shit that need little attention nowadayz!
> *



yea i cant wait till dad has a ride also it be badass 2 lowlos at our house :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 01:58 PM~9418058
> *yea i cant wait till dad has a ride also it be badass 2 lowlos at our house  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

then u will have to get ur lac done homie  u get anything new done to the lac latly?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 02:01 PM~9418081
> *then u will have to get ur lac done homie    u get anything new done to the lac latly?
> *


sending some more stuff out, thats about it!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man u need to jus get some stuff on it :biggrin: buts its going to be a bad A lac when its down fo sho it probly be as good as that car that one guy made the blue one at E town rember that it was BADASS!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 02:09 PM~9418132
> *man u need to jus get some stuff on it :biggrin:  buts its going to be a bad A lac when its down fo sho it probly be as good as that car that one guy made the blue one at E town rember that it was BADASS!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man u jus wish u had his skills :biggrin: 

10 more mins then im out of here! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 11 2007, 09:18 AM~9419842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 02:16 PM~9418164
> *man u jus wish u had his skills  :biggrin:
> 
> 10 more mins then im out of here!  :biggrin:
> *


???????? well what did ya think?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 11 2007, 01:23 AM~9423587
> *???????? well what did ya think?
> *





its freakin alsome car and we will know something by this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2007, 06:19 AM~9424281
> *its freakin alsome car and we will know something by this weekend    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9414585
> *PAPA SMURF, PAPA SMURF!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2007, 06:19 AM~9424281
> *its freakin alsome car and we will know something by this weekend    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 02:08 PM~9418120
> *sending some more stuff out, thats about it!
> *


you better call me before you send that shit out! I gotta get those pieces for my continental kit chromed! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: man i still need to get with u about that chrome for the seats


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 11 2007, 12:17 PM~9425608
> *you better call me before you send that shit out!  I gotta get those pieces for my continental kit chromed!  :cheesy:
> *


sending some shit out today fokker! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

then maybe u will have a car soon!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2007, 12:43 PM~9425874
> *then maybe u will have a car soon!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I wont to get some stuff chromed hit me up next time u send stuff out


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2007, 12:48 PM~9425912
> *:biggrin: I wont to get some stuff chromed hit me up next time u send stuff out
> *


I thought you wanted to use my chrome guy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i though u were done with chrome :0 ill go thou ur guy if ur going to send some more stuff or anything id like to get some stuff chromed :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

mmmm chrome :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 10 2007, 11:23 PM~9423587
> *???????? well what did ya think?
> *


i like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 11 2007, 08:11 PM~9429658
> *i like it alot :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 11 2007, 05:43 PM~9428308
> *mmmm chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 12 2007, 09:40 AM~9433627
> *
> *


wat up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i still need to clean the car up :uh: jus rembered maybe ill do that some when i got a day off


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

wat it do supaflyhigh?!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Dec 12 2007, 01:14 PM~9435000
> *wat it do supaflyhigh?!
> *


jus chillen here at school :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt for pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

what up skim ill try to get some of something u all havnt seen yet and reveal it tomorrow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2007, 08:43 AM~9442905
> *what up skim ill try to get some of something u all havnt seen yet and reveal it tomorrow
> *


I wanna see your dads new ride..."pics or it didnt happen"! :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

supafly the spokesmen for the  aid :biggrin: ..lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Dec 13 2007, 02:57 PM~9445165
> *supafly the spokesmen for the  aid :biggrin: ..lol
> *


 tru that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 01:59 PM~9444758
> *I wanna see your dads new ride..."pics or it didnt happen"! :biggrin:
> *



We didnt buy a car he bought a BOAT!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2007, 04:05 PM~9445736
> *We didnt buy a car he bought a BOAT!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lincoln boat :cheesy: ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 13 2007, 09:28 PM~9448301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lincoln boat  :cheesy: ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2007, 09:32 PM~9449599
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


WERES THE PICS AT FOO?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2007, 07:43 AM~9442905
> *what up skim ill try to get some of something u all havnt seen yet and reveal it tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 14 2007, 01:02 AM~9450434
> *WERES THE PICS AT FOO?
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

soon im not going to show it off until dad gets up here and starts talkin about it then ill post em


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

im here :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea and i helped u post ur pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nose up big boy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

UR ON! 



hold on we dont have hydros yet


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2007, 06:18 PM~9455482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2007, 07:26 PM~9455520
> *hold on we dont have hydros yet
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hope you didnt bet money yet :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

id win :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

damn , that reminds me of me and my dad , talking crap to each other ,,, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the GOOD TIMES ...




i already can tell you who will win ........ lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:08 AM~9458649
> *damn , that reminds me of me and my dad , talking crap to each other ,,, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the GOOD TIMES ...
> i already can tell you who will win ........ lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9455482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:08 AM~9458649
> *damn , that reminds me of me and my dad , talking crap to each other ,,, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the GOOD TIMES ...
> i already can tell you who will win ........ lol
> *


me i got more money i think :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:08 AM~9458649
> *damn , that reminds me of me and my dad , talking crap to each other ,,, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the GOOD TIMES ...
> i already can tell you who will win ........ lol
> *




we first off hes old skool so hes already got me bet and the fact that his hood is as long as my car :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


yea i cant wait to start cruisin with him :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

me too son :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2007, 05:18 PM~9455482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



     

love that pic !!!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i do too but my wife dont im on her side of the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 16 2007, 07:20 PM~9466117
> *i do too but my wife dont im on her side of the garage :biggrin:
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay, enough of the bs. what have you done to the pole dancer lately?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 11:08 AM~9458649
> *damn , that reminds me of me and my dad , talking crap to each other ,,, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the GOOD TIMES ...
> i already can tell you who will win ........ lol
> *


me too bro. I can totally relate. :angel:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 11:26 PM~9467111
> *okay, enough of the bs.  what have you done to the pole dancer lately?
> *



not pole dancer no more makes me sound like a striper its jus called supafly and nothin workin takin up allot of time and there nothin i can really do with money and buyin stuff


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks hom,ie hopefullly get some pics of dads lic photoshoped soon :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2007, 08:33 PM~9467149
> *not pole dancer no more makes me sound like a striper *


Can you imagine an 100lb male stripper...HAHAHAHAHAHA jk supa but you left yourself open for that..oh yeah TTT for my lil homie! lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Dec 17 2007, 11:44 AM~9469250
> *Can you imagine an 100lb male stripper...HAHAHAHAHAHA jk supa but you left yourself open for that..oh yeah TTT for my lil homie! lol
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: no prob but im 125  :biggrin: but i think its better jus called Supaf|y :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: this is for my art final :biggrin: watch if for 13 secs


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2007, 12:33 AM~9467149
> *not pole dancer no more makes me sound like a striper its jus called supafly and nothin workin takin up allot of time and there nothin i can really do with money and buyin stuff
> *


theres gotta some wrenches to turn somewhere! 

Im just trying to motivate you bro. I hear ya on the money talk.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 18 2007, 02:07 AM~9474925
> *theres gotta some wrenches to turn somewhere!
> 
> Im just trying to motivate you bro.  I hear ya on the money talk.
> *



thanks homie yea im motived jus nothing to do and wat i need to do i dont know how cause my electrical prob but it will get fix before Spring :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 18 2007, 12:40 PM~9476246
> *thanks homie yea im motived jus nothing to do and wat i need to do i dont know how cause my electrical prob but it will get fix before Spring  :biggrin:
> *


well if you didnt live so damn far I would come over and help you fix it. Im good at electrical problems.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u got ur little car u should ride out here some time while im on chrismas break :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

put your door panels on wash it to get the water spots off........... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 20 2007, 08:20 AM~9491056
> *put your door panels on wash it to get the water spots off........... :biggrin:
> *


ight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 20 2007, 08:20 AM~9491056
> *put your door panels on wash it to get the water spots off........... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 20 2007, 06:20 AM~9491056
> *put your door panels on wash it to get the water spots off........... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH.......WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: if it wsnt so cold :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 20 2007, 01:42 PM~9493440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  if it wsnt so cold  :biggrin:
> *


TURN THE HEATER ON LOL


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 20 2007, 03:42 PM~9493440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  if it wsnt so cold  :biggrin:
> *


stop whining! :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 20 2007, 12:42 PM~9493440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  if it wsnt so cold  :biggrin:
> *


put ur PUFF coat on...LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 20 2007, 04:42 PM~9493817
> *TURN THE HEATER ON LOL
> *



i dont think a heater will warm up the out side air lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Dec 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9494044
> *put ur PUFF coat on...LOL
> *



i did that today and it worked but i still was frezeeing :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 20 2007, 04:45 PM~9493839
> *stop whining!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Shut it sucka :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

returnin the favor, back to the mofo top :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 21 2007, 11:25 AM~9500655
> *returnin the favor, back to the mofo top :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 01:44 PM~9502347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GARAGE :cheesy: ....... ?NICE WINTER WONDERLAND? :scrutinize:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

garage would be nice if you could walk around it without stepping on stuff everwhere.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 21 2007, 08:30 PM~9504463
> *garage would be nice if you could walk around it without stepping on stuff everwhere.
> *


 :uh: ill try to help u tomorrow  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9502443
> *NICE GARAGE :cheesy: ....... ?NICE WINTER WONDERLAND? :scrutinize:
> *


watch the winter wonderland for a few secs 12 secs


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn i wish i had a garage that big  and i would have my car torn down already :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will one side is moms so son as dads get back together hes out and im in his lace so i mivght be out hno: hno: hno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 22 2007, 12:41 AM~9506115
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 10:40 PM~9506110
> *will one side is moms so son as dads get back together hes out and im in his lace so i mivght be out  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 well actually I need one that will fight 5-6 cars cause i need a place to work on my car, a 53' chevy pickup, a 72' AMC Javelin, a 93 jimmy and cutlass, and a 57' GMC pickup :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 12:43 AM~9506135
> *:0 well actually I need one that will fight 5-6 cars cause i need a place to work on my car, a 53' chevy pickup, a 72' AMC Javelin, a 93 jimmy and cutlass, and a 57' GMC pickup :0
> *


dang im happy with dads garge i got plenty of room to work "When its clean" and we sprayed my car in it and everything so i have had tons of time workin in it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 10:45 PM~9506147
> *dang im happy with dads garge i got plenty of room to work "When its clean" and we sprayed my car in it and everything so i have had tons of time workin in it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah well the 53' and the 72' just need a place out of the weather :uh: . but as long as i still have alot of room to do a paint job and other things in :biggrin: .


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i here u when dad makes me get out im thinkin of lookin into a carport :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 10:48 PM~9506170
> *yea i here u when dad makes me get out im thinkin of lookin into a carport  :0
> *


a carports not that bad if i and my parents stilled lived in our old pad I would have car posrt to park my car under


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 12:51 AM~9506184
> *a carports not that bad if i and my parents stilled lived in our old pad I would have car posrt to park my car under
> *


will i was thinkin of parkin under the deck but its a tight fit but thats probly wat im going to do


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

either way it works :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 01:01 AM~9506257
> * either way it works :biggrin:
> *


unless i hit something :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

If I had room I would let you keep it in my garage but its too small  maybe if I ever get the new garage built


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 12:06 AM~9506613
> *If I had room I would let you keep it in my garage but its too small  maybe if I ever get the new garage built
> *


you could adopt him :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 22 2007, 07:40 AM~9507629
> *you could adopt him :biggrin:
> *


damn thats fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 22 2007, 09:40 AM~9507629
> *you could adopt him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 22 2007, 01:18 PM~9508444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got a number i meant a cow tag?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 02:06 AM~9506613
> *If I had room I would let you keep it in my garage but its too small  maybe if I ever get the new garage built
> *


Thanks buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 02:06 PM~9508675
> *damn thats fucked up :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 04:00 PM~9509789
> *u got a number i meant a cow tag?
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sun City (Dec 8, 2007)

The paint job looks all shitty. Look at all those zebra lines. Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

fuck you asshole get a real car you dumb fuckin asshole


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 05:27 PM~9510154
> *fuck you asshole get a real car you dumb fuckin asshole
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Dec 22 2007, 05:23 PM~9510130
> *The paint job looks all shitty.  Look at all those zebra lines.  Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!
> *


real riders do it themselves


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 07:54 PM~9510254
> *real riders do it themselves
> *


Thanks man that crap makes me mad when the dude probly dont even got a rollin car or a car worth $1.25 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Dec 22 2007, 07:23 PM~9510130
> *The paint job looks all shitty.  Look at all those zebra lines.  Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!
> *


thats how people learn is by doing things themselves lets see a car you painted


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 08:46 PM~9510474
> *thats how people learn is by doing things themselves lets see a car you painted
> *


u took that calmly :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 08:46 PM~9510480
> *u took that calmly  :0
> *


shit like that don't bother me I know the paint job is far from perfect but for my first all over paint job I was pretty happy and I know you are too


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

and spendin some real money i got enought in it and the fact i got to have fun making this car and some bodyshop didnt do it i can say me and my homies built. and i give mad props to Dolle these pics dont give it justice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 08:51 PM~9510513
> *and spendin some real money i got enought in it and the fact i got to have fun making this car and some bodyshop didnt do it i can say me and my homies built. and i give mad props to Dolle these pics dont give it justice
> *


you should be proud that dude is nobody


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 07:27 PM~9510154
> *fuck you asshole get a real car you dumb fuckin asshole
> *


Dad ur under my name :uh: but that jackass can go ride a Donkey Dick


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 08:56 PM~9510555
> *you should be proud that dude is nobody
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 06:45 PM~9510471
> *Thanks man that crap makes me mad when the dude probly dont even got a rollin car or a car worth $1.25  :0
> *


actually now that i think about I think i may do my own paint job instead on taking it to albuquerque or any other body shop to get it painted. but i will take it to a body shop to get the rust holes fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 09:48 PM~9510903
> *actually now that i think about I think i may do my own paint job instead on taking it to albuquerque or any other body shop to get it painted.  but i will take it to a body shop to get the rust holes fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea i hear yea but i had the tool so i did it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 08:13 PM~9511040
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea i hear yea but i had the tool so i did it  :biggrin:
> *


what tool was that :0 and plus i know how to do body work and i got old school techniques to do the rust cause my dad was a mechanic and a body man so i learned some things from him once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Dec 22 2007, 07:23 PM~9510130
> *The paint job looks all shitty.  Look at all those zebra lines.  Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!
> *


Ha, YOUR A FUCKEN DUMBASS, I USE TO WORK AT A BODY SHOP... ALOT OF THEM WILL CUT CORNERS SO IT DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU SPEND :uh: I WOULD RATHER DO MY SHIT MYSELF.... BESIDES THAT WHY DONT YOU POST WHAT YOU OWN BESIDES A VIBRATOR..... BITCH????? :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9511568
> *Ha, YOUR A FUCKEN DUMBASS, I USE TO WORK AT A BODY SHOP... ALOT OF THEM WILL CUT CORNERS SO IT DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU SPEND  :uh:  I WOULD RATHER DO MY SHIT MYSELF.... BESIDES THAT WHY DONT YOU POST WHAT YOU OWN BESIDES A VIBRATOR..... BITCH????? :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 10:16 PM~9511057
> *what tool was that :0 and plus i know how to do body work and i got old school techniques to do the rust cause my dad was a mechanic and a body man so i learned some things from him once in a while :biggrin:
> *


dad has alot of old school body toys and welders and stuff so me and him did body and i got paint guns so we sprayed and Dolle Did the color and clear :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9511700
> *dad has alot of old school body toys and welders and stuff so me and him did body and i got paint guns so we sprayed and Dolle Did the color and clear  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 well i'm gonna go to a vato i know to see how much it'll be to do the body work and then i'll paint it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 23 2007, 02:01 AM~9512260
> *:0 well i'm gonna go to a vato i know to see how much it'll be to do the body work and then i'll paint it
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Dec 22 2007, 05:23 PM~9510130
> *The paint job looks all shitty.  Look at all those zebra lines.  Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!
> *


hate is a nonproductive thing so what i can bet that some of the best painters didnt start out with perfect paint jobs. and to go an attack someone you know nothing about shows ignorance and hate. Theres to much hate in this world without it coming into lay it low. much love to the REAL LOWRIDERS around. :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

what up supa whore :biggrin: fck them haters.he aint got no ride..so dont even trip


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you said it :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 09:08 AM~9513249
> *you said it :biggrin:
> *


 lux family sticks together.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 23 2007, 07:20 AM~9513265
> * lux family sticks together.
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Dec 22 2007, 06:23 PM~9510130
> *The paint job looks all shitty.  Look at all those zebra lines.  Next time go to a real body shop and dont be afraid to spend some real money!!
> *


OWNER BUILT!!!!!!!!!!FUCK THAT HATER :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 23 2007, 01:14 PM~9514137
> *OWNER BUILT!!!!!!!!!!FUCK THAT HATER :angry:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 05:16 AM~9513178
> *hate is a nonproductive thing so what i can bet that some of the best painters didnt start out with perfect paint jobs. and to go an attack someone you know nothing about shows ignorance and hate. Theres to much hate in this world without it coming into lay it low. much love to the REAL LOWRIDERS around. :biggrin:
> *


x2 there homie. FUCK ALL THE HATERS


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 07:16 AM~9513178
> *hate is a nonproductive thing so what i can bet that some of the best painters didnt start out with perfect paint jobs. and to go an attack someone you know nothing about shows ignorance and hate. Theres to much hate in this world without it coming into lay it low. much love to the REAL LOWRIDERS around. :biggrin:
> *


glad to see everyone coming to the aid of a real rider  you know it looks good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 23 2007, 01:14 PM~9514137
> *OWNER BUILT!!!!!!!!!!FUCK THAT HATER :angry:
> *


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 23 2007, 10:14 AM~9514137
> *OWNER BUILT!!!!!!!!!!FUCK THAT HATER :angry:
> *



x3!!!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tommy, I'm glad to see you do so much work on your ride yourself and its awesome that your dads there to help and support you. No need to get worked up over what that idiot posted about the paint cause you know its not true. Car looks badass and you've only just begun. I've seen that a-hole post in a couple other topics asking a bunch of dumbass questions and supposdly he has a cutlass but hes never posted any pics. Probly just some wanna be riden a 10 speed wishn he had a ride. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks guys im glad to have all of u as buddys :worship: :worship:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

still wonting some hydros man im workin and it still seems like a really far off goal


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 23 2007, 12:55 AM~9511568
> *Ha, YOUR A FUCKEN DUMBASS, I USE TO WORK AT A BODY SHOP... ALOT OF THEM WILL CUT CORNERS SO IT DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU SPEND  :uh:  I WOULD RATHER DO MY SHIT MYSELF.... BESIDES THAT WHY DONT YOU POST WHAT YOU OWN BESIDES A VIBRATOR..... BITCH????? :0  :0
> *



ummm lol you talk an awful lot bout vibrators billy sumpin you want to tell us lol



dont let ol dude sweat you car looks good wait till you see it under them lights


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 24 2007, 01:36 AM~9518593
> *ummm  lol  you talk an awful lot bout vibrators billy sumpin you want to tell us lol
> dont let ol dude sweat you car looks good wait till you see it under them lights
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Bob


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

what up fellow cutty owner!! big props on that paint.. it looks good man. you say you dont have juice.. but how is your ride sittin that low then? :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

torch :biggrin:


----------



## SicDragRacer (Dec 24, 2007)

Awesome Cutlass, I used to have a 86 too, Airplane Stripper works but go to Home Depot and get some Muriatic Acid, It stinks when eating the paint but clears all paint off in like 5-10 minutes


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 24 2007, 01:29 AM~9518573
> *still wonting some hydros  man im workin and it still seems like a really far off goal
> *


what u tryin to get 2,4 pump set up..how much u got saved so far?santa La Lo iam sure will hook u up  oh ya merry luxmas...lil whore :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 24 2007, 06:01 AM~9519724
> *what u tryin to get 2,4 pump set up..how much u got saved so far?santa La Lo iam sure will hook u up   oh ya merry luxmas...lil whore  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 pump and now i need them and he has a job so now its every lowrider for himself or for meeeeeee!


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SicDragRacer_@Dec 24 2007, 02:03 AM~9519207
> *Awesome Cutlass, I used to have a 86 too, Airplane Stripper works but go to Home Depot and get some Muriatic Acid, It stinks when eating the paint but clears all paint off in like 5-10 minutes
> *


 :uh: it was a dragster not a lo lo any nice build


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 25 2007, 03:45 AM~9520805
> *:uh: it was a dragster not a lo lo any nice build
> *


SicDragRacer's 86 talkin' about Airplane Stripper what went wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

Supaf|y Nice Ride Homie keep up the good work !


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Dec 24 2007, 01:29 PM~9521160
> *Supaf|y Nice Ride Homie keep up the good work !
> *



thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 24 2007, 02:11 PM~9521429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks real good


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SicDragRacer_@Dec 24 2007, 04:03 AM~9519207
> *Awesome Cutlass, I used to have a 86 too, Airplane Stripper works but go to Home Depot and get some Muriatic Acid, It stinks when eating the paint but clears all paint off in like 5-10 minutes
> *


but that stuff is alittle to good i dont need it to melt my plastic bumbers and stuff


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 24 2007, 06:17 PM~9522969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie  :biggrin: merry Chismas to u to


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 24 2007, 04:21 PM~9523002
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks homie    :biggrin: merry Chismas to u to
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sup bro, i wish you could have made it last night, could have been your b-day!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 24 2007, 07:12 PM~9523336
> *sup bro, i wish you could have made it last night, could have been your b-day!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 






MARRY CHRISMAS TO ALL MY HOMIES


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 24 2007, 07:55 AM~9519710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Merry christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks man and u have a merry Chrismas 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 12:24 PM~9527993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE JACKET TOMMY   
MERRY XMAS TO YOU AND YOURS BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks buddy u havin a good chrismas :biggrin: wat the little guy think about the bike or u not get one :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

Marry christmas bro! 

honestly straight up, props

i love what you did and how you did it. that takes dedication and lots of heart. 

keep it up, you make us young fellas only reach higher


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

I WANT THAT HOODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 25 2007, 03:36 PM~9528466
> *Marry christmas bro!
> 
> honestly straight up, props
> ...


thanks bro ur car is sweet man big props back to u  :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 12:33 PM~9528065
> *Thanks buddy u havin a good chrismas  :biggrin:  wat the little guy think about the bike or u not get one  :0  :cheesy:
> *


thats for the new year but he liked his power wheels alot


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 25 2007, 06:15 PM~9529270
> *thats for the new year but he liked his power wheels alot
> *


:biggrin:  :biggrin: y newy years?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 25 2007, 03:38 PM~9528479
> *I WANT THAT HOODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 04:18 PM~9529289
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: y newy years?
> *


cuz its getting done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 25 2007, 06:19 PM~9529293
> *cuz its getting done
> *


awwww any pics? :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 04:33 PM~9529363
> *awwww any pics?  :cheesy:
> *


no not yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: jeez hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 04:42 PM~9529404
> *:uh:  jeez hurry up  :biggrin:
> *


  GOTTA GO AND WATCH MY SON GOT HIM FOR CHRISTMAS :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 25 2007, 06:59 PM~9529506
> *
> GOTTA GO AND WATCH MY SON GOT HIM FOR CHRISTMAS :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Merry christmas homie. what did you get, my parents got me and my brother a 360 and they also got me a Sony Xplode cd player that came with 2 6x9s and 2 6 & 1/2s and i thought i would have enough time today to get the speakers ran right but it was about to snow so i got the driver side rear speaker hooked up and had to run the rear passenger side to the driver side then hooked up one of the 6 & 1/2s


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dang man sounds like my chrismass a few years back when i got all my audio stuff and i got my HU 6x9 and 5 in round


but this year me and my bro got Gutair hero 3 u should get that its a sweet game. I got my carhartt with lux on the back got some nice shirts and jeans and a detailer kit to keep my car nice and clean i got some other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 09:20 PM~9531224
> *dang man sounds like my chrismass a few years back when i got all my audio stuff and i got my HU 6x9 and 5 in round
> but this year me and my bro got Gutair hero 3 u should get that its a sweet game. I got my carhartt with lux on the back  got some nice shirts and jeans and a detailer kit to keep my car  nice and clean i got some other stuff  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me and my bro want the guitar hero games. but i think tomorrow i may take my kick panels from inside my car and get my templates i have and trace them out. and then i want to get a fiberglass kit and do my rear window deck.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good :biggrin: gutar hero 3 is a badass game make sure to get the second or third so its 2 player  makes it alot funner :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 02:24 PM~9527993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that jackets bad ass, but yeah we were thinking of getting all 3 of them and until me and him beat halo3 and which that will be tomorrow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9532677
> *damn that jackets bad ass, but yeah we were thinking of getting all 3 of them and until me and him beat halo3 and which that will be tomorrow
> *



we beat gutar hero in one day and HAlo 3 in one day i love muliplayer campain :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 26 2007, 01:38 PM~9534349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats some shit :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 26 2007, 02:05 PM~9534506
> *thats some shit  :biggrin:
> *


yup :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

MAYHEM i wished u marry chrismas and u do that to me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9534515
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x235674342432423423567898765432


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hey dad :wave: :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i quess thats payback :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9534520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2007, 12:28 PM~9534660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOO shitty revenge :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THATS ALOT OF SHIT THERE :loco: :wow:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

there goes my lunch :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

MAYHEM look who did the photoshop of u Billy  i didnt post no pics on urs that was nasty so keep it off my topic please  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

\


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

jus to see it in the back of dads lic :biggrin:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

IS THAT YOUR BARN BEHIND YOUR LOWRIDER CAR.HERES MY BARN


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 26 2007, 10:56 PM~9538254
> *IS THAT YOUR BARN BEHIND YOUR LOWRIDER CAR.HERES MY BARN
> *



nope no barn


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 26 2007, 10:57 PM~9538262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at this fool washing his car in 30 degree weather!!!!!! :0 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

I THOUGHT THE HORSES WERE NICE, AND THE GIRLS ARE FAST .


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 26 2007, 11:00 PM~9538284
> *look at this fool washing his car in 30 degree weather!!!!!! :0
> 
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


day after chrismas and it felt around 50  and man did the cutty need it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9538289
> *I THOUGHT THE HORSES WERE NICE, AND THE GIRLS ARE FAST .
> *


horse dont have one dont wont one 


girls are fast :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

HERES THE HORSES IN LOS ANGELES ....LA LO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a clean car


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

UPDATE YOUR FRONT CLIP WITH A G-RIDE AND GET RID OF THE 2 IN WHITE WALLS  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nope thats not me i like the oringal nose and love the fatwhites


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

www.RollerzOnly.com


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 26 2007, 11:19 PM~9538478
> *www.RollerzOnly.com
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 26 2007, 10:16 AM~9533882
> *we beat gutar hero in one day and HAlo 3 in one day i love muliplayer campain  :biggrin:
> *


same way me and my brother beat halo3


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

and damn your cuttys clean as fuck


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 27 2007, 01:56 AM~9539690
> *and damn your cuttys clean as fuck
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 26 2007, 10:31 PM~9538038
> *MAYHEM look who did the photoshop of u Billy    i didnt post no pics on urs that was nasty so keep it off my topic please    :biggrin:
> *


sorry but you were like a *** swingin on his ball sac poatin my pic in yo avi and had a big mouff so now u will suffer the consequenses :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bwahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

mayhem dont make me come up there and turn off your computer now play nice. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 04:03 PM~9542953
> *mayhem dont make me come up there and turn off your computer now play nice. :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahaha i dont have an off button??


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 02:40 PM~9543232
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahaha i dont have an off button??
> *


oh well i try to teach him manners


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 26 2007, 08:56 PM~9538254
> *IS THAT YOUR BARN BEHIND YOUR LOWRIDER CAR.HERES MY BARN
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this brizzle?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good glad to see you washed it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9545648
> *lookin good glad to see you washed it :biggrin:
> *


thanks it looks so much etter now :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 12:08 PM~9542183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and the get back continues :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Dec 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9543389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 AM~9549912
> *and teach him how to spell to?
> BETTER
> *


18 knows it all what can i say but public schools suck :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 28 2007, 11:34 AM~9550632
> *18 knows it all what can i say but public schools suck :biggrin:
> *


  aint that the truth :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 28 2007, 01:34 PM~9550632
> *18 knows it all what can i say but public schools suck :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 28 2007, 01:34 PM~9550632
> *18 knows it all what can i say but public schools suck :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 26 2007, 10:45 PM~9538155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Whats up homie I didnt even notice until now that your door handles were shaved :0 :0 :0 was that in your build up, I dont remember seeing it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 28 2007, 11:16 PM~9555294
> *Whats up homie I didnt even notice until now that your door handles were shaved :0  :0  :0 was that in your build up, I dont remember seeing it
> *


yea man i thinkit strecths that side and makes th car :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i heard you got cover!!
congrats! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 02:28 AM~9563211
> *i heard you got cover!!
> congrats! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


they missed spelled big with gay dumbass writers but thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Cars lookin good  Looks really clean with the doors shaved


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 31 2007, 12:10 AM~9569709
> *Cars lookin good   Looks really clean with the doors shaved
> *


thanks man shaving it really gave it the look i wonted


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9543406
> *any more pics of this brizzle?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382819


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u jus dont know when to stop do u :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 31 2007, 04:28 PM~9574369
> *
> *


same to u homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FINALY 08 time to get my car ready for its first car show season :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 12:14 AM~9577774
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR FINALY 08 time to get my car ready for its first car show season  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

check it out, is this how you did it?  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=335052&st=300


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey happy new years homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 1 2008, 09:09 PM~9582818
> *hey happy new years homie :biggrin:
> *


same to u bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

HEY LIL HOMIE,,, HOPE U HAD A MERRY XMAS AND WISH U A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Jan 2 2008, 02:18 PM~9587811
> *HEY LIL HOMIE,,, HOPE U HAD A MERRY XMAS AND WISH U A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same to u homie :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 3 2008, 12:27 AM~9593415
> *ANY UPDATES?
> *


jus savin up for hydros and got some things ordered for it and took out my third light :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

gettin closer :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i had the day off and i been wonting to do something i have never seen anyone else do so i painted my caculater and i jus some of my tape the pearl fomr my car and some clear and this is wat i ended up with rember my first time taping like this :0 

Jus made math a little better :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9643873
> *will i had the day off and i been wonting to do something i have never seen anyone else do so i painted my caculater and i jus some of my tape the pearl fomr my car and some clear and this is wat i ended up with rember my first time taping like this  :0
> 
> Jus made math a little better  :biggrin:
> ...


oooohhh,,,Red Lobster!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 8 2008, 10:49 PM~9643972
> *oooohhh,,,Red Lobster!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i know its makin me hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 08:50 PM~9643990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i know its makin me hungry!  :biggrin:
> *


we ate there last night,,fucked me up,,I called in to work today with the shits.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Damn Ultimate Feast :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 8 2008, 11:13 PM~9644270
> *we ate there last night,,fucked me up,,I called in to work today with the shits.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Damn Ultimate Feast :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it sucks to have the shits


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 03:41 PM~9649544
> *http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf
> *


atleast its not seen unless u click it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hooked up the laptop to the TV :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

whens the juice comin supa..?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE SUPAFLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 12 2008, 07:59 PM~9677516
> *TTT FOR MY HOMIE SUPAFLY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

:uh: ...lol


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 11 2008, 10:35 AM~9666603
> *whens the juice comin supa..?
> *


:cheesy:ur pops is close to the goal..what bout u..what kinda set up u lookin to get?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

His dad should run 2 and give him that one left over. Rookies should start out on 1 pump. lol :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 13 2008, 12:52 PM~9682410
> *His dad should run 2 and give him that one left over. Rookies should start out on 1 pump. lol  :biggrin:
> *


Agreed :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 13 2008, 02:52 PM~9682410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt mind one pump but i think im wonting something a lottle better seeing how out of the 3 only 2 are good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 13 2008, 02:36 PM~9682340
> *:cheesy:ur pops is close to the goal..what bout u..what kinda set up u lookin to get?
> *


something a little more powerful then that still 4 batts for now and 10s in back 6 or 8 up front :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: Juice that beeeyotch already


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

we're waitin.....lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 

I GOT EXCEPTED TO CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

congratulations son :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I GOT EXCEPTED TO CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
SSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 15 2008, 05:40 PM~9702569
> *
> SSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

casper?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 15 2008, 08:46 PM~9704270
> *
> *


 :biggrin: wats up homie :biggrin: 



o and some pics :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

You better get your dads pumps out of there before he whips your little ass!!!! lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hahahahha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 15 2008, 11:03 PM~9705523
> *You better get your dads pumps out of there before he whips your little ass!!!! lol
> *


im useing them for mock up the one pump looks like it used to be for a hopper biger pumphead and a 2 bolt motor :biggrin: but i may have to se them for a while if i cant get a set up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 15 2008, 09:03 PM~9705523
> *You better get your dads pumps out of there before he whips your little ass!!!! lol
> *



lmao!! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 15 2008, 09:02 PM~9705505
> *:biggrin:  wats up homie  :biggrin:
> o and some pics  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I SEE NO PICS


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 15 2008, 05:27 PM~9702452
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I GOT EXCEPTED TO CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


what wing are you going to be in?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

freedom hall :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 07:27 AM~9707852
> *freedom hall :biggrin:
> *


x2 wow ur on early :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 16 2008, 05:44 AM~9707870
> *x2 wow ur on early  :biggrin:
> *


your at school so learn :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 07:47 AM~9707874
> *your at school so learn :biggrin:
> *


nononononoononononononoooooooooooooooooo



:biggrin: 



Why dont u get workin on my batt rack :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 16 2008, 07:49 AM~9707876
> *nononononoononononononoooooooooooooooooo
> :biggrin:
> Why dont u get workin on my batt rack  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

sonowned


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

look as if we got a club spot :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 16 2008, 09:02 AM~9708545
> *sonowned
> *



LOL! :biggrin: You tell ole' Dad to get on that shit Supa.

You gonna have this done before Casper? I'll be done there to meet up with you all and support the Ky Lux guys :biggrin:

david


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 16 2008, 09:35 AM~9708831
> *LOL! :biggrin:  You tell ole' Dad to get on that shit Supa.
> 
> You gonna have this done before Casper?  I'll be done there to meet up with you all and support the Ky Lux guys :biggrin:
> ...


damn man dont hold back say how you really fell :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 PM~9709193
> *damn man dont hold back say how you really fell :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think bob said it all Sonowned :biggrin: jk



yea man could come done and chill with us :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9708545
> *sonowned
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 16 2008, 01:34 PM~9709793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i think bob said it all Sonowned  :biggrin:  jk
> yea man could come done and chill with us  :biggrin:
> *


well stl chapter said there comin also.an chicago is intrested..so itll be a good show,lota support..an hardline that setup :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 02:08 PM~9710061
> *well stl chapter said there comin also.an chicago is intrested..so itll be a good show,lota support..an hardline that setup  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 16 2008, 05:49 AM~9707876
> *nononononoononononononoooooooooooooooooo
> :biggrin:
> Why dont u get workin on my batt rack  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 get em! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 17 2008, 07:57 AM~9717259
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

make any progress?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup :biggrin: 


Brent isw one of the coolest dudes i have met latly :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

double :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I should have some pics tomorrow i gotta work tonight but tomorrow im getting up early to work on the car the go to work at 1


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 18 2008, 01:41 PM~9727662
> *I should have some pics tomorrow i gotta work tonight but tomorrow im getting up early to work on the car the go to work at 1
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 18 2008, 10:13 PM~9730413
> *
> *


 :biggrin: hey buddy :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

I see you down there. Whats up? I hope you are posting some pics right now.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 18 2008, 10:56 PM~9730744
> *I see you down there. Whats up? I hope you are posting some pics right now.
> *



naw i had to work today so no progressand tomorrow im workin 1 to 10 so i gotta get up early to get something done  

wat u up to man :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 18 2008, 08:55 PM~9730737
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  hey buddy  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FOO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 19 2008, 02:56 AM~9732055
> *WHAT UP FOO
> *


nothing much jus workin on the rack :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 19 2008, 08:43 AM~9732573
> *nothing much jus workin on the rack  :biggrin:
> *


I like workin on racks too. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

don't make me come down there and take pics and post them :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 19 2008, 07:35 PM~9736015
> *don't make me come down there and take pics and post them :biggrin:
> *


come on down for suggestions


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 19 2008, 10:47 PM~9736353
> *come on down for suggestions
> *


yea also w cant find the carmea


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats because its lost in your room, things go in and are never seen again hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: dont blame me


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 20 2008, 07:51 AM~9738177
> *thats because its lost in your room, things go in and are never seen again hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only parents can laugh at that one :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey JOE :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 20 2008, 09:40 AM~9738665
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: only parents can laugh at that one :biggrin:
> *


amen :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post some damn pics


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 20 2008, 11:42 AM~9738674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 21 2008, 01:00 AM~9743780
> *post some damn pics
> *


jus found the camera so now i need to take some pics im thinkin i need to re weld the whole rack


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 19 2008, 10:35 PM~9736015
> *don't make me come down there and take pics and post them :biggrin:
> *


I think you are gonna have to. 

Its a holiday, you are not in school, So post some pics already! between you and Antne I dont know who is worse.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 15 2008, 11:03 PM~9705523
> *You better get your dads pumps out of there before he whips your little ass!!!! lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 20 2008, 05:51 AM~9738177
> *thats because its lost in your room, things go in and are never seen again hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Aint that the truth my parents tell me that all the time  :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2008, 11:00 PM~9743780
> *post some damn pics
> *


Yes you too post some pic,,,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Will pitbulls are gonna to have to wait i dont have that kinda of money right now but i got a setup that should do me good :biggrin: Thanks to jeff for mentioning it to me  And lil Brandon i have to give a huge thanks to for driving over here driving all the wa back and pickin em up and driving back with them in the trunk so thanks a ton man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

















i gotta bend back the lines but its going to look good :biggrin: 








6 and 8s or its 8s and 10s im thinkin its 6s an 8s :biggrin: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good let me know if you need some help


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

stil need to bend a lil more :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 22 2008, 12:48 PM~9755260
> *looks good let me know if you need some help
> *


thanks if u wont to come down and check wat all i got later jus tell me  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

congrats supa..but make sure to clean anything wit rust up..an paint themm batts they looking ruff....but iam happy for u bro..u finally juiced....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 22 2008, 12:56 PM~9755318
> *congrats supa..but make sure to clean anything wit rust up..an paint themm batts they looking ruff....but iam happy for u bro..u finally juiced....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks man i am really happy with them it should look real good once there all cleaned up i might have to wait on painting the batts but i do wont to paint them eventually :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 12:49 PM~9755266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 01:06 PM~9755379
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: hey supreme :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That set-up looks familiar... :biggrin: Good stuff.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 12:58 PM~9755328
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks man i am really happy with them it should look real good once there all cleaned up i might have to wait on painting the batts but i do wont to paint them eventually  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


b4 casper i hope :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 22 2008, 05:02 PM~9756890
> *That set-up looks familiar...  :biggrin: Good stuff.
> *


 :biggrin: 
yea it needed some work do u know who hardlined it ? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

built this one useing the old one now i gott to finsh the other :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 22 2008, 05:12 PM~9756954
> *b4 casper i hope  :angry:
> *


should be by next week :biggrin: 

u going to casper? :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 10:49 AM~9755266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hell yeah....i knew those hardlines would striaghten back out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 22 2008, 11:24 PM~9760056
> *hell yeah....i knew those hardlines would striaghten back out
> *


i cant figure out wat is on them its like a metalic paint or something :0 but yea i happy as anything right now :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Tommy I can't wait to nose up :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

4 batts 2 pump
u got 8 batts 4 pumps


ur going down :biggrin: jk

should of came down and checked it out this weekend were going to install the cylinders after i get home from work


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 22 2008, 06:12 PM~9756954
> *b4 casper i hope  :angry:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

looking good homie, I'm diggin the hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

HEY HOMIE!!!! THAT HYDROS LOOK REALLY NICE!!!! KEEP UP THE GOODWORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Jan 23 2008, 01:27 PM~9763829
> *HEY HOMIE!!!! THAT HYDROS LOOK REALLY NICE!!!! KEEP UP THE GOODWORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 23 2008, 10:23 AM~9762426
> *looking good homie, I'm diggin the hardlines :biggrin:
> *


thanks u will get to see em at casper :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, i bet your glad to see some liftage
!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 23 2008, 03:01 PM~9764499
> *looking good bro, i bet your glad to see some liftage
> !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i am to!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

don't forget to extend them a-arms bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 23 2008, 05:25 PM~9765400
> *don't forget to extend them a-arms bro
> *


im thinkin of jus using a pair off a carpice :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 PM~9768518
> *im thinkin of jus using a pair off a carpice  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'LL WORK............DON'T FORGET TO EXTEND THOSE A-ARMS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 24 2008, 12:58 AM~9769171
> *:0
> *


 :0 u going to say anything :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 24 2008, 04:10 AM~9770533
> *THAT'LL WORK............DON'T FORGET TO EXTEND THOSE A-ARMS :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


nah i seen wat it does to tires  and i got fat whites i need to protect :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

ttt for the homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Jan 24 2008, 01:19 PM~9772442
> *ttt for the homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 06:33 AM~9770852
> *nah i seen wat it does to tires    and i got fat whites i need to protect  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE .............BUT WHEN U GET REGULAR WHITE WALL TIRES MAKE SURE U EXTEND THOSE  ..........GIVE IT THAT MEAN LOOK


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

the black on it gives it that look


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 11:56 AM~9772664
> *the black on it gives it that look
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

it jus seems people that exend them dont wont to drive them as much as if they were jus regular :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 02:46 PM~9773008
> *it jus seems people that exend them dont wont to drive them as much as if they were jus regular  :biggrin:
> *


you don't drive yours now so whats it matter :biggrin: j/p we will see who drives this summer


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 01:49 PM~9755266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i see the hydroz are goin on now. uv been savin money, i hope i get to go to the casper show.


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

my homie runs caprice a-arms in his cutty !!
got a pic of it so you gonna see how it will look like :biggrin: :biggrin: 










btw your hydro looks tight bro !!
love the hardlines :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 06:31 AM~9770849
> *:0  u going to say anything  :biggrin:
> *


yeah if it doesn't go as planned just give my the whole hydro setup and i'll make it work


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh he will hes in freedom hall !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 PM~9768518
> *im thinkin of jus using a pair off a carpice  :biggrin:
> *



THATS A GOOD IDEA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 11:49 AM~9755266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT'S UP BRO LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Cant wait to check it at Casper. good luck getting it all done in time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 24 2008, 02:51 PM~9773049
> *you don't drive yours now so whats it matter :biggrin: j/p we will see who drives this summer
> *


 hahhahahhah :biggrin: that was good .... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 24 2008, 04:28 PM~9773796
> *my homie runs caprice a-arms in his cutty !!
> got a pic of it so you gonna see how it will look like  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanks man yea i think that looks good gives a lil lean without making it look like ur going thou tires every month :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 24 2008, 04:30 PM~9773813
> *yeah if it doesn't go as planned just give my the whole hydro setup and i'll make it work
> *


ahhahahha :biggrin: i got 2 really smart lowrider guys on my street i dont have to worry about figureing things out cause there watching over me and helping me alot  Thanks Dolle and Dad :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Jan 24 2008, 04:35 PM~9773845
> *THATS A GOOD IDEA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 24 2008, 04:59 PM~9774040
> *WHAT'S UP BRO LOOKIN GOOD
> *


wat up man havnt seen u on in a while :biggrin: Thanks yea im really happy about me finally getting the hydros now i cant wait to hit the switch that first time :biggrin: u going to casper? :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 24 2008, 08:52 PM~9776045
> *Cant wait to check it at Casper. good luck getting it all done in time. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot :biggrin: yea i cant wait to show :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jan 24 2008, 02:58 PM~9773098
> *nice i see the hydroz are goin on now. uv been savin money, i hope i get to go to the casper show.
> *


thanks yea hopefully u can go and u can check it out :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 09:37 PM~9777842
> *ahhahahha  :biggrin:  i got 2 really smart lowrider guys on my street i dont have to worry about figureing things out cause there watching over me and helping me alot    Thanks Dolle and Dad  :biggrin:
> *


Ey it was a offer  but i will look back on this thread after your done to hook up my hydros


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9777998
> *Ey it was a offer  but i will look back on this thread after your done to hook up my hydros
> *


  and i will take pics for u to go by


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 09:57 PM~9778083
> * and i will take pics for u to go by
> *


thanks homie  . And I won't let my one home boy help cause he'll wanna do it the cheap and wet back way :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dont go to cheap and take time and it will work out


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 10:05 PM~9778172
> *dont go to cheap and take time and it will work out
> *


Oh i want everything to be right but once i get started on it my homie is gonna come over and take the project over and do the hydros his way which will be cheap :uh: . But I have other homies that will help and learn at the same time.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 11:37 PM~9777842
> *ahhahahha  :biggrin:  i got 2 really smart lowrider guys on my street i dont have to worry about figureing things out cause there watching over me and helping me alot    Thanks Dolle and Dad  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

well lets see something


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

good work on your set up homie ...looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 26 2008, 09:12 AM~9788124
> * well lets see something
> *


yeah lets see


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: will got my paycheck thursday spent it on friday :0 and still had to have dad help me a little  but we got a whole lot of thanks to my family :biggrin: 








look over a hundred dollers in parts :0  


im glad we got 4 batt chargers all of th batts charged up to 14 volts :0 









we had to left her to install the cylinders :biggrin: 










i dont have a love for the toruch so jus in case something happed i had a little bit of water and a bucket but dad is good with the tourch so we had no probs and the cylinders dont touch the upper A arm at all










will weldin the rack to the floor didnt work out so i jus got it the best i could and we ran bolts all the way though the floor and its solid as a rock now :biggrin: 









we set up the pumps with a new look to 









now its lower in the front and back :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

looking good homie  keep up the good work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 26 2008, 02:46 PM~9789660
> *looking good homie   keep up the good work
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you should have let me know I got all those parts down here exept the power wire


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 03:33 PM~9790657
> *you should have let me know I got all those parts down here exept the power wire
> *


come on down maybe you can see something im not seeing to get him do :biggrin: ne


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 26 2008, 05:48 PM~9790710
> *come on down maybe you can see something im not seeing to get him do :biggrin: ne
> *


I'll walk down around 7:30 or 8:00


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 nice progress what size of cylinders are u goin with, just curious


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 nice progress what size of cylinders are u goin with, just curious


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy: nice progress what size of cylinders are u goin with just curious


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good, you guys are diehard workers!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield+Jan 26 2008, 09:08 PM~9791743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks am im enjoying it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 05:33 PM~9790657
> *you should have let me know I got all those parts down here exept the power wire
> *


 :0 i dont get to talk with my buddy no more so i dont no wat u got


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 26 2008, 11:23 PM~9792757
> *:0  i dont get to talk with my buddy no more so i dont no wat u got
> *


call me or send me a PM I could have saved you at least $80


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 PM~9792793
> *call me or send me a PM I could have saved you at least $80
> *


 :0 :0 now u tell me next time ill hit u up first for shur  :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 PM~9792793
> *call me or send me a PM I could have saved you at least $80
> *


So you can get that stuff for $20????? Shit hook me up!!!! 

Looks good supashit. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 26 2008, 09:45 AM~9788558
> *:biggrin: will got my paycheck thursday spent it on friday  :0  and still had to have dad help me a little    but we got a whole lot of thanks to my family  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SICK FOO NOW WERES THE VIDOE OF IT HOPPING OR PICS OF IT 3 WEEHLING ???....................DON'T FORGET TO EXTEND THE A-ARMS :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

no extending the a arms on his car cause im old school and i never did it. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 27 2008, 12:28 AM~9793192
> *So you can get that stuff for $20????? Shit hook me up!!!!
> 
> Looks good supashit.  :biggrin:
> *



hey Jroshit u never pick up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 27 2008, 04:06 AM~9794107
> *SICK FOO NOW WERES THE VIDOE OF IT HOPPING OR PICS OF IT 3 WEEHLING ???....................DON'T FORGET TO EXTEND THE A-ARMS :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


hahhahahah nah bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



ill get some vids of it hopping and stuff but its jus a cruiser till i get my frame  then its bumper! :0 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jan 27 2008, 08:09 AM~9794346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pick up?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

hes talkin about the phone dipshit lol :uh: 



is it done yet ?lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

its up


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 27 2008, 06:33 AM~9794381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

yes keep it old school


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 27 2008, 03:19 PM~9796101
> *hes talkin about the phone dipshit lol :uh:
> is it done yet ?lol
> *


I never knew he called. :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 27 2008, 02:32 PM~9796563
> *I never knew he called.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 27 2008, 11:57 AM~9794961
> *Yes!!!! Keep it old school!! And if he trys to extend them just beat him.  :biggrin:
> pick up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKIN GOOD SUPA AN LaLo


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks great I love the father and son team I can't wait till my boys are old enough.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 27 2008, 07:54 PM~9798730
> *Looks great I love the father and son team I can't wait till my boys are old enough.
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 27 2008, 09:54 PM~9798730
> *Looks great I love the father and son team I can't wait till my boys are old enough.
> *


yea i love to hear his ideas then do something else :cheesy: jk i like his ideas and his knowledge it helps so much cause i wouldnt have nothing of a nice car with out his help


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 27 2008, 04:38 PM~9796597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOOKIN GOOD SUPA AN LaLo
> *


thanks joe :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

my lil bro workin on some wiring with dads help  :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 09:52 PM~9799643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 28 2008, 12:00 AM~9799710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2008, 12:03 AM~9799737
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 11:52 PM~9799643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 05:33 AM~9794381
> *
> hahhahahah nah bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill get some vids of it hopping and stuff but its jus a cruiser till i get my frame    then its bumper!  :0  :0
> *


hittin bumper with no extension u gonna be poppin ball joints alot :biggrin:

looks good tho homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2008, 12:07 AM~9799796
> *hittin bumper with no extension u gonna be poppin ball joints alot :biggrin:
> 
> looks good tho homie! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats y they make the "unbreakable" :roflmao: :roflmao: but i think its going to be a while till i get into hoping i still need a frame :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

looks good homie.....see if i cant help you out on that motor!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 09:52 PM~9799643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn foo tnat shit looks bad............renibds me of me b4 i got all switch happy and what not :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 24 2008, 09:33 AM~9770852
> *nah i seen wat it does to tires    and i got fat whites i need to protect  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that car needs some tire lean! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 28 2008, 03:53 AM~9801064
> *damn foo tnat shit looks bad............renibds me of me b4 i got all switch happy and what  not :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yea im going to be careful  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got your son doing the install for ya,gotta startem young huh? whats he like 13 :biggrin: 











































i know its your lil ass


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 28 2008, 02:53 PM~9803576
> *got your son doing the install for ya,gotta startem young huh? whats he like 13 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my lil bro is 13  
this is me


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 01:13 PM~9803665
> *my lil bro is 13
> this is me
> 
> ...


Damn you look like Forrest Gump. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2008, 03:40 PM~9803887
> *Damn you look like Forrest Gump. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: how :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

more like forrest gay!
whahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 28 2008, 04:01 PM~9804964
> *more like forrest gay!
> whahahahahahahahahah
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 28 2008, 06:01 PM~9804964
> *more like forrest gay!
> whahahahahahahahahah
> *


go build a bike  u goat focker :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 28 2008, 08:55 PM~9806557
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ur not suppose to smile


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 01:48 PM~9803949
> *:ugh:  :ugh: how  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


well if you give yourself a flat top hair cut and wore a grey suite well then you would look like forrest gump :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 07:47 PM~9807002
> *ur not suppose to smile
> *


 :0 he turned on you :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2008, 09:51 PM~9807042
> *:0 he turned on you :biggrin:
> *


  i know


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 07:57 PM~9807101
> *  i know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2008, 10:02 PM~9807170
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 08:04 PM~9807199
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

oooo snaapppp :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ok no more whoring  :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 09:46 PM~9806992
> *go build a bike    u goat focker  :uh:
> *


oooooooooooooooh snap!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 09:22 PM~9808209
> *ok no more whoring    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 07:03 AM~9754172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Will pitbulls are gonna to have to wait i dont have that kinda of money right now but i got a setup that should do me good  :biggrin:  Thanks to jeff for mentioning it to me    And lil Brandon i have to give a huge thanks to for driving over here driving all the wa back and pickin em up and driving back with them in the trunk so thanks a ton man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




damn I thought this topic was nothing but a whore fest. I was wrong. :biggrin: There is alittle som som going on huh?  Lookin good supa. I'll have to check it out up close at casper this year.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

finally got the dros :biggrin: only 4 batts tho..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 03:57 AM~9810841
> *damn I thought this topic was nothing but a whore fest.    I was wrong.    :biggrin:    There is alittle som som going on huh?          Lookin good supa.    I'll have to check it out up close at casper this year.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea man ill see u there  yea it was a whore feast as i was workin and saving up my money cause i couldnt get nothing done but now i got the hydros ill be having pics alot more :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 29 2008, 02:00 AM~9810076
> *oooooooooooooooh snap!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

any 3 wheel pics? :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im juiced got to hit a switch for the first time beside when i was really little! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

NICE. NOW POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jan 29 2008, 11:20 PM~9818040
> *NICE. NOW POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: give me 20 mins i gotta get cleaned up first  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

prob;y post tomorrow im tired  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Pussy :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 02:18 PM~9818004
> *im juiced got to hit a switch for the first time beside when i was really little!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


post a vid too if ya got time


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 30 2008, 12:57 AM~9819074
> *Pussy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no tired :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

what type of set up did u go with since ur done with the hydroz and by the way it looks nice for a street ride.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 11:18 PM~9818004
> *im juiced got to hit a switch for the first time beside when i was really little!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 PM~9821400
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 AM~9820609
> *what type of set up did u go with since ur done with the hydroz and by the way it looks nice for a street ride.
> *


thanks yea i think its sweet for a daily :biggrin: its 2 CCE comps with 6s in front 8s in back :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 05:57 AM~9820301
> *:uh:  no tired  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dad had to work so i called him and he walked me though it all :cheesy: 











my lil bro helping out :biggrin: 









4 chargers 4 batts


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Again I'm Jealous  :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Car is looking great Supa  I can't wait to come down to Casper and see it in person.  

David


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking good man


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

lookin really good :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking good Holmes!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 30 2008, 05:01 PM~9823677
> *:0 Again I'm Jealous   :biggrin:
> *


its ok buddy ur time is comeing also  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 30 2008, 05:03 PM~9823691
> *Car is looking great Supa   I can't wait to come down to Casper and see it in person.
> 
> David
> *


heck yea man ill see u there  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 08:16 PM~9826678
> *its ok buddy ur time is comeing also    :biggrin:
> *


I hope :biggrin: :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 01:54 PM~9823146
> *dad had to work so i called him and he walked me though it all  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



HEY FOO ............U GOT NO PICS OF THE FRONT UP ??? :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

well godamm u lifted my brother  proud of u supa..so whats next after u clean them batts up :biggrin: ..patterns ..colored spokes,striping ,interior..leafing..moonroof ..i could go on but i think u get it..lol ur never done..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 31 2008, 12:08 AM~9828828
> *well godamm u lifted my brother  proud of u supa..so whats next after u clean them batts up  :biggrin: ..patterns ..colored spokes,striping ,interior..leafing..moonroof ..i could go on but i think u get it..lol ur never done..
> *


A true rider is never done, and keeps on making it better and better rain or shine  , but mostly shine :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good mayne.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

DAmn homie, looks realll gooodd im impressed, you came along way with that ride, keep it up.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

He still needs a sign for Casper, anybody know anybody who could do it let us know Thanks. looks good TOMMY i should be home tonight or tommorow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Jan 31 2008, 02:07 AM~9828816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thaks man yea im rreally happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 31 2008, 07:07 AM~9829581
> *He still needs a sign for Casper, anybody know anybody who could do it let us know Thanks. looks good TOMMY i should be home tonight or tommorow
> *


 :biggrin: i cant wait to show u dad u be proud of ur boys :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i see its done and its good lookin,cant wait to start on mine cutty, what type of set-up did u use? coilover or coilunder


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i beleve coil under  cause its coil then cup then cylinder going up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 So whats next :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Bob Lathery (812)282-0284 thats who did the striping on my hood and trunk and also who I plan to do my sign


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I got some 1/2" extended a-arms that were done by my years ago the old school way. You can *have* them. 1/2" is perfect and won't wear your tires.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 31 2008, 01:52 PM~9831319
> *i beleve coil under    cause its coil then cup then cylinder going up
> *


let me know how it ride cause that what im goin for since im not hoppin it mostly cruzin and maybe show it off.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2008, 07:06 AM~9839538
> *I got some 1/2" extended a-arms that were done by my years ago the old school way.  You can have them.  1/2" is perfect and won't wear your tires.
> *



Sweet thanks tim ill have to see wat Lalo says :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 1 2008, 03:40 AM~9839279
> *Bob Lathery (812)282-0284 thats who did the striping on my hood and trunk and also who I plan to do my sign
> *


Thanks ill have to give him a ring :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 1 2008, 02:09 AM~9838828
> *:0 So whats next :biggrin:
> *


inteior :cheesy: and finsh the setup :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 1 2008, 07:18 AM~9839549
> *let me know how it ride cause that what im goin for since im not hoppin it mostly cruzin and maybe show it off.
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

that plumbin is crazy.... goin to casper?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Feb 1 2008, 04:18 PM~9842723
> *that plumbin is crazy.... goin to casper?
> *


im in it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 02:18 PM~9842729
> *im in it  :biggrin:
> *


to win it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 1 2008, 05:47 PM~9843332
> *to win it :biggrin:
> *


nope im jus having a blast


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 03:50 PM~9843358
> *nope im jus having a blast
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 1 2008, 08:17 PM~9844433
> *GOOD JOB BRO
> *


thanks man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 11:40 PM~9846046
> *thanks man
> *


lookin good bro!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you can come down later this afternoon and get your rims if you want thanks for letting me use them


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

looks good bro!!!!!!!!!!! love them hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT for the homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Feb 2 2008, 12:48 AM~9846535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks buddy :biggrin: at work so i couldnt post any


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 04:53 PM~9850598
> *
> thanks buddy  :biggrin:  at work so i couldnt post any
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2008, 09:28 PM~9851346
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hows the cutty riding now that you got switchs on it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2008, 09:36 PM~9851382
> *hows the cutty riding now that you got switchs on it
> *


will i got a bad tire so its bumpie as heck but its a blast to rde in :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lookin good Fam


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*That is one hell of a build up. Car is looking good. Here is a pic of mine, not much*
My radical dancer








My street/show car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 2 2008, 11:35 PM~9852172
> *That is one hell of a build up. Car is looking good. Here is a pic of mine, not much
> My radical dancer
> 
> ...


thanks those look really good i really lik the show car its sweet :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 2 2008, 10:25 PM~9851653
> *Lookin good Fam
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 2 2008, 09:35 PM~9852172
> *That is one hell of a build up. Car is looking good. Here is a pic of mine, not much
> My radical dancer
> 
> ...


ain't nothing like a cutlass


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 3 2008, 12:29 AM~9852498
> *ain't nothing like a cutlass
> *


yea i love my cutlass i would only get rid of it for a 59 impala or aolder style riveria :cheesy: and seeing how thats not going to happen this car isperfect for me :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 10:30 PM~9852506
> *yea i love my cutlass i would only get rid of it for a 59 impala or aolder style riveria  :cheesy:  and seeing how thats not going to happen this car isperfect for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 12:30 AM~9852506
> *yea i love my cutlass i would only get rid of it for a 59 impala or aolder style riveria  :cheesy:  and seeing how thats not going to happen this car isperfect for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: junky ass cutlass...











J/k!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 10:30 PM~9852506
> *yea i love my cutlass i would only get rid of it for a 59 impala or aolder style riveria  :cheesy:  and seeing how thats not going to happen this car isperfect for me  :biggrin:
> *


neither would I thats why i'm saving money for my impala :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: id rather roll a cutty any way fits my style :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

damn thats a nice ass blue homie! lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Feb 4 2008, 01:17 PM~9861564
> *damn thats a nice ass blue homie! lookin good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man yea it is exactly the color i wonted :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

did u have to reforce the trailing arms on the back end


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah im gooing to eventually


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

so with the coils under 8s clyinder work fine? so i can do the same so i can start my rear end


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 4 2008, 01:55 PM~9861841
> *so with the coils under 8s clyinder work fine? so i can do the same so i can start my rear end
> *


that how i got it  let me clean i up and illt ake pics :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

wheres the pics from the other night :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

havnt posted em yet  i will now thou :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 4 2008, 07:40 PM~9865245
> *havnt posted em yet    i will now thou  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 4 2008, 06:00 PM~9864454
> *wheres the pics from the other night :dunno:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 4 2008, 07:52 PM~9865358
> *:angry:
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy: dont' mad get glad ese


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sups are you ready for casper? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Feb 4 2008, 09:56 PM~9865416
> *Sups are you ready for casper? :biggrin:
> *


not really ill probly be cleaning it alot once we get down there :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 4 2008, 09:54 PM~9865387
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: dont' mad get glad ese
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 4 2008, 08:32 PM~9865812
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Now post some damn pics :biggrin:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah me to if you need any thing let me know  are you in the coliseum?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 02:11 PM~9855069
> *:uh:  junky ass cutlass...
> J/k!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Feb 4 2008, 10:47 PM~9865930
> *Yeah me to if you need any thing let me know   are you in the coliseum?
> *


yup; :biggrin: Thanks ma and same to u if u need any help imhere


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

srry pics suck


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nice


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

hows it ride smooth or bouncy looks clean


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 5 2008, 09:48 AM~9868481
> *hows it ride smooth or bouncy looks clean
> *


cant tell i got a bad tire but i like how it rides :biggrin: its the lo lo feel :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice, glad to see it juiced. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Feb 5 2008, 03:16 PM~9870268
> *Nice, glad to see it juiced. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks yea i am to i was in a dream stat when i hit the switch the first time it was sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

looking good man!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 5 2008, 08:06 PM~9872158
> *looking good man!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

U GOT ANY WIFF THE FRONT UP ?? :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: yea above :biggrin: its not a hopper


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 5 2008, 11:12 PM~9875161
> *:biggrin: yea above  :biggrin:  its not a hopper
> *


SORRY BRO I DON'T SEE IT .....ANY OF IT 3 WHEELING?? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice! :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will for my audio im wonting its going to be around 2000 total not inculding shipping


i wont a touch screen
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5463

500.00


good strong gauge amp wiring kit 
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3563
120.00


top of the line RCAs so its clear and i got the 2 into 4 so i can run it full
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=4334
120.00


i wont the biggest basest woofer so jus one 18 Fi with the 3 magnetic and all the updrades
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript

470.00



and a sundown 1500 class D amp to power the woofer at 1 ohm

http://www.sundownaudio.com/


600.00






so jus an idea of wat im going for :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2008, 01:29 AM~9875310
> *Very nice!      :0  :0
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good Tommy you get the rack painted? and you are killing me it is spelled WANT not wont


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 01:54 AM~9875948
> *looks good Tommy you get the rack painted? and you are killing me it is spelled WANT not wont
> *




lol. Stay in school. :biggrin: jk.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 03:54 AM~9875948
> *looks good Tommy you get the rack painted? and you are killing me it is spelled WANT not wont
> *


i wont u to shut up :biggrin:  dont u have an impala ur workin on :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2008, 03:59 AM~9875959
> *lol.    Stay in school.    :biggrin:  jk.
> *




i dont WONT to :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 AM~9876825
> *i wont u to shut up :biggrin:   dont u have an impala ur workin on  :cheesy:
> *


its almost done just need to put on my bumpers. I didn't mean anything by that just thought I would help you out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 12:03 PM~9877237
> *its almost done just need to put on my bumpers. I didn't mean anything by that just thought I would help you out
> *


i know :biggrin: im jus messing :biggrin: i still got a ton of stuff also :0 but know school today so im going to work some :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 12:03 PM~9877237
> *its almost done just need to put on my bumpers. I didn't mean anything by that just thought I would help you out
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 03:54 AM~9875948
> *looks good Tommy you get the rack painted? and you are killing me it is spelled WANT not wont
> *


it'd be alsome if he spelled it right for a change!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9878190
> *it'd be alsome if he spelled it right for a change!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: that would be alsome


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 6 2008, 08:56 AM~9876825
> *i wont u to shut up :biggrin:   dont u have an impala ur workin on  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 kick his ass dolle  :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Feb 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9878190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITCHES


 Spellcheck that assholes :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 6 2008, 09:13 PM~9882371
> *Blow
> ME
> BITCHES
> ...


HEY HEY HEY .....WATCH THAT LANGUAGE YOUNG MAN :0 :0 :0 .........


NICE SPELLING :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 6 2008, 09:13 PM~9882371
> *Blow
> ME
> BITCHES
> ...


You know we like giving you a hard time supa  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 6 2008, 10:44 PM~9883444
> *HEY HEY HEY .....WATCH THAT LANGUAGE YOUNG MAN :0  :0  :0 .........
> NICE SPELLING  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: taken care of shrek


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 7 2008, 12:09 PM~9885901
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: taken care of shrek
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 7 2008, 10:09 AM~9885901
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: taken care of shrek
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whoop his ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

supa


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 PM~9895114
> *supa
> *


hey BOB!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 7 2008, 10:09 AM~9885901
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: taken care of shrek
> *


  U GOTTA KEEP THESE YOUNGINS IN LINE :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

I finished hard-lining one of tommy's pumps last night...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 PM~9895995
> *I finished hard-lining one of tommy's pumps last night...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:twak:










:nono: jeff wtf is that shit 

here let me help u out :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

HEY HOMIE... YOU ALSO GOT TORNADOS WHERE YOU LIVE??

SAW THAT SHIT ON TV :0 :0 

BTW-----SETUP CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 8 2008, 04:50 PM~9896746
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: it's what tommy's dad (lalo) gave me when I was over there! lol i do drink corona though!!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey im not a little fucker like you guys, im watching my weight :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 8 2008, 06:20 PM~9897209
> *hey im not a little fucker like you guys, im watching my weight :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so do i but dammm light...i can understand bud..but not corona  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 8 2008, 05:27 PM~9897686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so do i but dammm light...i can understand bud..but not corona   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Feb 8 2008, 05:00 PM~9896799
> *HEY HOMIE... YOU ALSO GOT TORNADOS WHERE YOU LIVE??
> 
> SAW THAT SHIT ON TV  :0  :0
> ...


yup it knocked power out to for a while had to miss a day of school cause of it :cheesy: 

thanks jeffs doing a good job :cheesy:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin: BUT U ONLY HAVE 10 DAYS LEFT BEFORE YOUR CAR HAS TO BE IN THE COLISEUM....  R U READY


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 8 2008, 08:11 PM~9898951
> *yup it knocked power out to for a while had to miss a day of school cause of it  :cheesy:
> 
> thanks jeffs doing a good job  :cheesy:
> *


reminds me of the tornado we had here in clovis it hit part of portales and the lower east side of clovis


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Feb 8 2008, 10:20 PM~9899046
> *LOOKIN GOOD  :biggrin: BUT U ONLY HAVE 10 DAYS LEFT BEFORE YOUR CAR HAS TO BE IN THE COLISEUM....   R U READY
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: man im hopeing i am :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2008, 10:46 PM~9899267
> *:0
> reminds me of the tornado we had here in clovis it hit part of portales and the lower east side of clovis
> *


yea its some crazy/scary weather :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 8 2008, 09:01 PM~9899381
> *yea its some crazy/scary weather  :0
> *


makes you wonder whats next :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i know freaky :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 8 2008, 09:35 PM~9899698
> *yea i know freaky  :biggrin:
> *


  :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 8 2008, 10:11 PM~9898951
> *yup it knocked power out to for a while had to miss a day of school cause of it  :cheesy:
> 
> thanks jeffs doing a good job  :cheesy:
> *




well did you get to work non your car? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

no  but Jeffy did :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 9 2008, 09:08 AM~9901388
> *no    but Jeffy did  :biggrin:
> *



Well then it was well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess you are working on it now I haven't seen you on here much lately


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 06:23 PM~9904150
> *I guess you are working on it now I haven't seen you on here much lately
> *


He's probally watching pron :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Lookin good Supa. You got some great support on your side. Cant wait to check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Feb 9 2008, 08:23 PM~9904150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i do have alot of support and im very grateful for it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool two weeks from now we will be kicked back enjoying the show :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i cant wait :cheesy: U going to be able to have a little time so u can finsh the pinstripping ?  if not it should be fine :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

not going to but it kinda looked cool


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I doubt it I got so much to do and so little time


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got some diamond knock offs :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 10:32 PM~9904994
> *I doubt it I got so much to do and so little time
> *


i know same with me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

to bad my hardlines arnt done or i could have tested it today


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Feb 9 2008, 10:33 PM~9905001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw the hexs jus didnt fit my style so i had to go more for wat im looking for


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9905248
> *naw the hexs jus didnt fit my style so i had to go more for wat im looking for
> *


I like the hex knock offs alot better but the setup is looking great


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i want some 2 prongs zenith style with wheelchip inserts


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9905271
> *i want some 2 prongs zenith style with wheelchip inserts
> *


:yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 9 2008, 11:08 PM~9905327
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that but i wont to keep the rims chrome then spokes blue :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u guys didnt like the color i painted the grill or the neons either but im still one happy mofo and i wouldnt change nothing on my car unless its wat i think looks good or will make it look better thats why its Supaf|ys build up  not hating but jus saying im going to keep on cause i like doing opsite then u guys say i should for looks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 9 2008, 11:26 PM~9905519
> *u guys didnt like the color i painted the grill or the neons either but im still one happy mofo and i wouldnt change nothing on my car unless its wat i think looks good or will make it look better thats why its Supaf|ys build up    not hating but jus saying im going to keep on cause i like doing opsite then u guys say i should for looks
> *


do what you like thats what makes it you car


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Setup looks good, :thumbsdown: on the diamond KO's, and a maybe on the lakester pipes. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lookin good poopa ...er supa lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9905519
> *u guys didnt like the color i painted the grill or the neons either but im still one happy mofo and i wouldnt change nothing on my car unless its wat i think looks good or will make it look better thats why its Supaf|ys build up    not hating but jus saying im going to keep on cause i like doing opsite then u guys say i should for looks
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 9 2008, 11:32 PM~9905585
> *Setup looks good, :thumbsdown: on the diamond KO's, and a maybe on the lakester pipes. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: no laker i do kinda like em thou but not my style


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Feb 9 2008, 11:35 PM~9905605
> *Lookin good poopa ...er supa lol
> *


thanks bob :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 11:30 PM~9905560
> *do what you like thats what makes it you car
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9905519
> *u guys didnt like the color i painted the grill or the neons either but im still one happy mofo and i wouldnt change nothing on my car unless its wat i think looks good or will make it look better thats why its Supaf|ys build up    not hating but jus saying im going to keep on cause i like doing opsite then u guys say i should for looks
> *



AMEN LIL BRO.....U BUILD UR CAR FOR YOU..........FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS ITS YOURS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 10 2008, 03:25 AM~9906975
> *AMEN LIL BRO.....U BUILD UR CAR FOR YOU..........FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS ITS YOURS
> *


  thanks homie u stil planing on comein over some time this summer :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 10 2008, 10:04 AM~9908215
> *  thanks homie u stil planing on comein over some time this summer  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah foo........u still planning on having me over ????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 8 2008, 04:50 PM~9896746
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


yuck, i hate corona, taste all tangy n shit, you guys need a nice cold budweiser!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 10 2008, 12:07 PM~9908881
> *yuck, i hate corona, taste all tangy n shit, you guys need a nice cold budweiser!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 10 2008, 12:07 PM~9908881
> *yuck, i hate corona, taste all tangy n shit, you guys need a nice cold budweiser!
> *


im on a diet :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 10 2008, 06:33 PM~9910190
> *im on a diet  :biggrin:
> *


Why? Lowriders are suppose to be fat. Your boy needs some cheese burgers tossed at him.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2008, 09:52 PM~9911560
> *Why? Lowriders are suppose to be fat. Your boy needs some cheese burgers tossed at him.
> *


arnt u the one that jus warned us not to eat 14 wite castles :biggrin: 


i eat alot buti dont gain any weight :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good! :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 10 2008, 08:30 PM~9911908
> *arnt u the one that jus warned us not to eat 14 wite castles  :biggrin:
> i eat alot buti dont gain any weight  :cheesy:
> *


I know I try to eat my body weight in burger all the time but my dad limits me to 1 or 2 :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9911908
> *arnt u the one that jus warned us not to eat 14 wite castles  :biggrin:
> i eat alot buti dont gain any weight  :cheesy:
> *


Well I wasnt talking to you...everyone else is fat. So you need to eat more so you fit in.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2008, 10:25 PM~9913134
> *Well I wasnt talking to you...everyone else is fat. So you need to eat more so you fit in.
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9911908
> *arnt u the one that jus warned us not to eat 14 wite castles  :biggrin:
> i eat alot buti dont gain any weight  :cheesy:
> *


thats my problem too, if i didnt smoke i would be huge from eating,

you must have a tape worm, go inhale/breath some steamed cabbage and it'll find its way out of your body! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 11 2008, 12:25 AM~9913134
> *Well I wasnt talking to you...everyone else is fat. So you need to eat more so you fit in.
> *


i fit in jus fine


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 11 2008, 12:19 PM~9915719
> *thats my problem too, if i didnt smoke i would be huge from eating,
> 
> you must have a tape worm, go inhale/breath some steamed cabbage and it'll find its way out of your body!  :0
> *


awwww no jus a fast matablism


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Bob said he wants me to pick our signs up on thursday to get them out of his way so I need the money before then if you can


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 11 2008, 02:46 PM~9916631
> *Bob said he wants me to pick our signs up on thursday to get them out of his way so I need the money before then if you can
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wassup turd boy!

nice car yo! you gona hoop dat chit! dat wuld be alsome!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 11 2008, 11:25 PM~9920655
> *wassup turd boy!
> 
> nice car yo!  you gona hoop dat chit!  dat wuld be alsome!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: NO but i hopped in bed with ur mom then hoped right out of it cause that shit was like u NOT AWESOME!  :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 PM~9920916
> *:cheesy:  NO but i hopped in bed with ur mom then hoped right out of it cause that shit was like u NOT AWESOME!    :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

car is looking good bro!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 12 2008, 09:20 PM~9927727
> *car is looking good bro!
> *


Thanks man u still getting ready for casper ? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wat up bro :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 11 2008, 11:51 PM~9920916
> *:cheesy:  NO but i hopped in bed with ur mom then hoped right out of it cause that shit was like u NOT AWESOME!    :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2008, 11:32 AM~9932265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

whats up supafly ya silly bastard!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 02:10 PM~9933324
> *whats up supafly ya silly bastard!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

wat up buddy havnt seen u in a while 

i got the car juiced finally :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 AM~9941441
> *
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hardlines are done illl post pics later :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 14 2008, 08:38 PM~9945992
> *Hardlines are done illl post pics later  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

nice build up looks good it came a long way this was my first cutty







and this is what im workin on now


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9945992
> *Hardlines are done illl post pics later  :cheesy:
> *


post em now! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 15 2008, 12:24 PM~9949240
> *post em now! :0  :biggrin:
> *


not home and i feel like crap


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 15 2008, 01:32 PM~9949735
> *not home  and i feel like crap
> *



cant handle you alcohol :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

here they are...finished 'em last night! 


























:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 01:03 PM~9950356
> *here they are...finished 'em last night!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life+Feb 15 2008, 02:04 PM~9949959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good jeff thanks alot :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD SUPA :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good great job Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Feb 16 2008, 02:59 AM~9955813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

are you ready? I will try and come down tommarow and finish the stripes


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2008, 10:48 PM~9960852
> *are you ready? I will try and come down tommarow and finish the stripes
> *



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 17 2008, 01:19 AM~9961049
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN  :0  :0
> *


yea he came down and put a few lines on looks good :biggrin: 

Thanks Scott  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone interested in helping my school. weare having a car show on March 29 at Spencer county middle school for project Graduation. We will have fliers out at the carshow next weekend. Thanks all procedes go to the senior class.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 18 2008, 08:07 AM~9969591
> *Anyone interested in helping my school. weare having a car show on March 29 at Spencer county middle school for project Graduation. We will have fliers out at the carshow next weekend. Thanks all procedes go to the senior class.
> *


DAMN IT :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 its a 82' Cutlass but it still looks like yours its in the November 05' Issue of Lowrider its on page 50


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i still want to see it on 3 tommy,,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 01:43 PM~9970762
> *i still want to see it on 3 tommy,,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: not until i get a frame to much time on the body to twist and bend the panels


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 12:33 PM~9970298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deja Blue :cheesy: its a 82 thou but its a nice looking ride i like the al chrome under neth looks good :biggrin: 

good find :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 18 2008, 01:24 PM~9971355
> *Deja Blue :cheesy:  its a 82 thou but its a nice looking ride i like the al chrome under neth looks good  :biggrin:
> 
> good find  :biggrin:
> *


thanks tommy I found while i was going through my collection of LRM's :biggrin:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

supa, what time are you planin to head out to the show thurs?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Feb 18 2008, 11:10 PM~9974976
> *supa, what time are you planin to head out to the show thurs?
> *


idk ill ask my dad and let yea know when i get home tonight  :biggrin: 

i cant wait the car is ready and so am i :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 19 2008, 11:00 AM~9978441
> *idk ill ask my dad and let yea know when i get home tonight      :biggrin:
> 
> i cant wait the car is ready and so am i  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: HOPE U GETS A TROHPY OR SOMETHING


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Feb 18 2008, 09:10 PM~9974976
> *supa, what time are you planin to head out to the show thurs?
> *


We are leaving here about 8 am should be out there by 9


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn! they dont open until 10. getting an early start huh?
Ill be there.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

got to its about an hour from here on a trailer and trying to beat the weather.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 19 2008, 04:01 PM~9979400
> *:cheesy:  HOPE U GETS A TROHPY OR SOMETHING
> *


i jus wont to have a good time :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 19 2008, 05:54 PM~9980234
> *damn!  they dont open until 10.    getting an early start huh?
> Ill be there.
> *


if you don't get there early the line to get in is wraped around the parking lot


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

John,

You wouldn't want to rent me your torch would you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2008, 10:12 PM~9982299
> *John,
> 
> You wouldn't want to rent me your torch would you
> *


 :0 sounds like some one is cuting some arms :cheesy: bob jus call us tomorrow and im sure u can u going to bring it here or u going to have to take it home? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I need the torch here cause the çar is going to be laid out


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2008, 08:12 PM~9982299
> *John,
> 
> You wouldn't want to rent me your torch would you
> *


i dont rent my tools but if you come over ill lend it to you :biggrin:just call me and see what we can do


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 19 2008, 06:17 PM~9980383
> *got to its about an hour from here on a trailer and trying to beat the weather.
> *


i dont know what time ill be out there my truck still has to be striped :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be out there for a few hours around 2 or so I didn't get finished todayso I will come over and see you guys


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 20 2008, 10:01 PM~9990880
> *I'll be out there for a few hours around 2 or so I didn't get finished todayso I will come over and see you guys
> *


 :biggrin: i cant wait to see ur etup :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 19 2008, 07:17 PM~9980383
> *got to its about an hour from here on a trailer and trying to beat the weather.
> *


Good call. Hope you guys made it in on time. This weather sucks.Good luck this weekend Supa. It looks good. you all have come along way with that car.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Feb 21 2008, 04:54 PM~9996991
> *Good call. Hope you guys made it in on time. This weather sucks.Good luck this weekend Supa. It looks good. you all have come along way with that car.
> *


thanks man yea we were first in line andwe were in before it even started :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 08:41 PM~9998903
> *KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!!
> *


Thanks bro yea the cutty is out at casper right now feels werid not having the car at home  but it looks badass next to jeff i took pics ut there blurry as fuck cause not all the lights where on today so ill get some tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

everyones cars looked good out there ill see you all in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hahaha. you guys where there at the butt crack of dawn and I showed up 10 min. till they opened and where only 2 cars behind you all. glad everyone else was late. 

yall just dont understand how good his car looks all nice and clean. makes me proud that hes a lux member. 

mabey next year Ill be lined up with you guys. that would be alsome!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10001412
> *hahaha.  you guys where there at the butt crack of dawn and I showed up 10 min. till they opened and where only 2 cars behind you all.  glad everyone else was late.
> 
> yall just dont understand how good his car looks all nice and clean.  makes me proud that hes a lux member.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2008, 11:51 PM~10001412
> *hahaha.  you guys where there at the butt crack of dawn and I showed up 10 min. till they opened and where only 2 cars behind you all.  glad everyone else was late.
> 
> yall just dont understand how good his car looks all nice and clean.  makes me proud that hes a lux member.
> ...


thanks buddy =)


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

looks so fun there. looks good next to the other cutty


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

car looks great homie! hopefully i'll get to meet you tomorrow...take is easy! ~JO$H~


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 21 2008, 09:37 PM~9998861
> *thanks man yea we were first in line andwe were in before it even started  :0
> *


Thats good. I will see you all tomorrow night. Good luck.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield+Feb 22 2008, 04:48 PM~10005805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good man


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

me cleaning the lil punks car cause with paint like that i got no prob helping him clean it


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

MUY CHINGON VATO. LOOKS FUCKIN GOOD MAN  HOPE TO GO OUT THERE SOME TIME


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

i finally got to see this car tonight at the show and it is one bad ass cutty


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 23 2008, 12:55 AM~10009474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro yea i think it look badd ass out there :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks wicked man :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 23 2008, 01:37 AM~10009831
> *looks wicked man  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro im happy :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT MOTHERFUCKER LOOKS BAD BRO...........HOPE U WIN SOMETHING


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 23 2008, 02:38 AM~10010214
> *THAT MOTHERFUCKER LOOKS BAD BRO...........HOPE U WIN SOMETHING
> *


even if i dont im having the time of my life but thanks alot man i thnink it looks great and its worth all that time i put in it


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 23 2008, 01:02 AM~10010315
> *even if i dont im having the time of my life but thanks alot man i thnink it looks great and its worth all that time i put in it
> *


YEAH IT IS ITS COME A LONG WAY.....I CAN'T WAIT TILL MINES IS AT A SHOW


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10009802
> *thanks man hell yea u should roll out here
> thanks bro yea i think it look badd ass out there  :biggrin:
> *


I can see it now at the 09' Casper show  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2008, 11:31 PM~10009276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck bro looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice pics homie  :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

looks way better in person, pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

it was nice meetin you and your dad tonight you guys are cool people and i look forward to seein more of this cutty this year. great job


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Looked good Supa. Keep it going.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

your car was looking real tight out there bro!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys i had a blast showing dont think the show is judged right didnt call any lowrider clubs except induals and covertt club was club of the show :uh: any way i got to have alot of fun




















Scott is that a gladd beer mug from Hooters? :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10020288
> *thanks for the comments guys i had a blast showing dont think the show is judged right didnt call any lowrider clubs except induals and covertt club was club of the show  :uh:  any way i got to have alot of fun
> 
> 
> ...



O SHIT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT SOME NEW FRIENDS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit looked good little homie!!! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 11:51 PM~10021683
> *shit looked good little homie!!!    :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro good pics :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I didn't get to talk to ya. Passed by you in the north wing but you was on your celly.  oh well. 


Car looked good. Was going to take more pics but only took 4 batts and they don't last long.


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

car looked good man... didnt see you tho..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

did you find my stripping brush in your dads car?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2008, 11:08 AM~10024019
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn i just got owned!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good pics, why didnt you have the hood open :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:30 PM~10024479
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn i just got owned!
> *


big fokkin timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 23 2008, 04:33 PM~10012626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10021857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahhahah


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwahahaHahahwhatch out billy might suck the pants off you??


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10020358
> *O SHIT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT SOME NEW FRIENDS
> *


LOL, the chick on the left went to high school with me. She's got like 5 kids and she used to work at Trixies.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ay tommy congrats on makin it to the show,,,

some of the pics make me think u should get silver leafing with a candy blu over it on the bodylines,,would look badass


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Feb 25 2008, 05:33 PM~10026971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup bro


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2008, 11:08 AM~10024019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow, you aint right mayhems :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea homie,,
i got my leafin skillz from armando flores of lifestyles cc


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10035551
> *yea homie,,
> i got my leafin skillz from armando flores of lifestyles cc
> *



LOL


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE CUTTY SUPAFLY, HOPEFULLY THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON LATER IN THE YEAR SO I CAN BRING MY CUTTY DOWN AND REPRESENT WITH YOU. STARTING MY WORK ON IT THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Feb 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10038779
> *NICE WORK ON THE CUTTY SUPAFLY, HOPEFULLY THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON LATER IN THE YEAR SO I CAN BRING MY CUTTY DOWN AND REPRESENT WITH YOU. STARTING MY WORK ON IT THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i like that grill on that year.. and yea u can come down and chill but u have to bring me one of those tabognins how ever u spell it :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Feb 27 2008, 12:28 AM~10038779
> *NICE WORK ON THE CUTTY SUPAFLY, HOPEFULLY THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON LATER IN THE YEAR SO I CAN BRING MY CUTTY DOWN AND REPRESENT WITH YOU. STARTING MY WORK ON IT THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


darkness!!!!!!!!

haha, I didnt know you had a cuttty too.


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 27 2008, 12:49 AM~10039521
> *darkness!!!!!!!!
> 
> haha, I didnt know you had a cuttty too.
> *


X 2 They ain't lyin' Ed must be a baller :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10009276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARS WHERE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 26 2008, 10:31 PM~10039397
> *looks good i like that grill on that year.. and yea u can come down and chill but u have to bring me one of those tabognins how ever u spell it  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. we'll have to :biggrin: talk about the beanies (tabognins) later.


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10039521
> *darkness!!!!!!!!
> 
> haha, I didnt know you had a cuttty too.
> *


darkness... you read locs and camels post i see. :biggrin: taking time off the blazer just burned out so i decided to pick up the cutlass to cruise this summer and take the blazer to a higher level than i decided on in the beginging of the project.


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10039578
> *X 2 They ain't lyin' Ed must be a baller :biggrin:
> *


sshhhhhh... don't so it too loud. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Feb 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10045214
> *thanks. we'll have to :biggrin:  talk about the beanies (tabognins) later.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ttmft


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 28 2008, 11:13 PM~10054745
> *Ttmft
> *



X2 saved from the bottom of page 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RED+Feb 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10053732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man it been dieing latly but ill have build up on somestuff coming up i jus wont to drive this bitch now! :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

paint the batts?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i need some more paint but im going to get 2 more before i do so i got all new then i wont to pattern and stencle stuff on em :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 2 2008, 12:18 AM~10068288
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


sup homes :cheesy:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Proud of you dude!! You pulled it off!!! That shit is hella clean. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

BUMP..............I GUESS........ WHAT HAPPENED TO TTT.....LOL


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you still got my polish and wax?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 4 2008, 03:33 AM~10083685
> *you still got my polish and wax?
> *


yup jus hit me up when u need it and ill see if im home  why wat u hit ? lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 4 2008, 12:53 PM~10085566
> *yup jus hit me up when u need it and ill see if im home    why wat u hit ? lol
> *


how about you just drop it by next time you ride by my house just leave it out by the garage


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 4 2008, 01:33 AM~10083685
> *you still got my polish and wax?
> *


yeah but the side was blown out when i used it so i may have to buy you a new one


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 4 2008, 02:02 PM~10086104
> *yeah but the side was blown out when i used it so i may have to buy you a new one
> *


don't worry aout it It was like that when I used it. Is there any left in there?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2008, 02:11 AM~10092652
> *don't worry aout it It was like that when I used it.  Is there any left in there?
> *


yeah ill bring it down this morning and leave it at the garage door


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 5 2008, 10:37 AM~10093584
> *yeah ill bring it down this morning and leave it at the garage door
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ok i quess thats taken care of ... :biggrin: 




oo and im getting a Tattoo tomorrow :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 5 2008, 10:53 AM~10094478
> *ok i quess thats taken care of ...  :biggrin:
> oo and im getting a Tattoo tomorrow  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 5 2008, 12:53 PM~10094478
> *ok i quess thats taken care of ...  :biggrin:
> oo and im getting a Tattoo tomorrow  :0
> *


what are you getting and where are you going to get it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2008, 02:47 PM~10095326
> *what are you getting and where are you going to get it?
> *


im gettin this fr in memmory of my papaw...











and im getting 
JTC on my wrist


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10099148
> *im gettin this fr in memmory of my papaw...
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice tat i was thinking of getting something similar .............. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the idea for the first one it looks great who drew it and where are you going to get it meaning what tattoo shop? is the jtc incase you forget your initials :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 02:10 AM~10102175
> *I like the idea for the first one it looks great who drew it and where are you going to get it meaning what tattoo  shop? is the jtc incase you forget your initials :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


He drew that and JTC is his grandpaws intials also.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:45 AM~10102415
> *He drew that and JTC is his grandpaws intials also.
> *


  sounds good I can't wait to see it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:45 AM~10102415
> *He drew that and JTC is his grandpaws intials also.
> *


  sounds good I can't wait to see it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 12:07 PM~10103797
> * sounds good I can't wait to see it
> *



lol yea im named after him and hes the reason i got the car i do now and its jus something i been wonting so hopefully i can get it all done today but we will see :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

O and i draw tattoo designs for people a lot lol its all my style and its cool when i see peoples reactions when i say i drew it up :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 11:02 AM~10104285
> *lol yea im named after him and hes the reason i got the car i do now and its jus something i been wonting so hopefully i can get it all done today but we will see  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 i member my first tatt it............good luck bro


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 01:04 PM~10104294
> *O and i draw tattoo designs for people a lot lol its all my style and its cool when i see peoples reactions when i say i drew it up  :biggrin:
> *


ok last time I am going to ask where are you going to get the tattoo at meaning what shop?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 12:37 PM~10105032
> *ok last time I am going to ask where are you going to get the tattoo at meaning what shop?
> *


Tattoo Charlies on preston


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Mar 6 2008, 11:51 AM~10104670
> *:0  :0  i member my first tatt it............good luck bro
> *


what happened hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 02:37 PM~10105032
> *ok last time I am going to ask where are you going to get the tattoo at meaning what shop?
> *


srry scott i though i said lol :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 My first didn't hurt had it done by a home made gun then had it redone again this time by a pro and damn did it hurt :0 and then got another one of a cross done by one of my homies


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10108735
> *:0 My first didn't hurt had it done by a home made gun then had it redone again this time by a pro and damn did it hurt :0  and then got another one of a cross done by one of my homies
> *


yea its on my wrist and it was tender as heck lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 10:22 PM~10108882
> *yea its on my wrist and it was tender as heck lol
> *


You are all bones....expect pain.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 6 2008, 10:23 PM~10108890
> *You are all bones....expect pain.
> *


u couldnt feel it cause of all the whale blubber :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

ohhh by the way supa, the hydros looked good at casper(I can't see your pics at work) also I told ya you'd get some hydros before me :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hahah there not pits thou thanks man y didnt u cme hang with us ? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 08:48 PM~10109180
> *hahah there not pits thou  thanks man y didnt u cme hang with us ?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I did you just don't ever know when I'm standing next to ya talking to some of my friends....I'm very sneaky :biggrin: I like the low profile


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post pics of the tats you should have got with me I would have sent you to my artist plus it would have gave me a reason to go with you and get some more work done


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 7 2008, 02:29 AM~10111078
> *post pics of the tats you should have got with me I would have sent you to my artist plus it would have gave me a reason to go with you and get some more work done
> *


still has the emblem to do so talk to your guy and you'll can go there.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 yea im ready to get my forarm done cause he said that was going to cost me around 250 for that on my arm so see wat ur guy says


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 6 2008, 10:50 PM~10109193
> *I did you just don't ever know when I'm standing next to ya talking to some of my friends....I'm very sneaky :biggrin: I like the low profile
> *


ahhaha a low profile for a lowrider :0 hahha


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 08:51 AM~10111320
> *x2 yea im ready to get my forarm done cause he said that was going to cost me around 250 for that on my arm so see wat ur guy says
> *


I'm sure he would have to see it to give you a price I will give you the number


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 7 2008, 12:09 PM~10112509
> *I'm sure he would have to see it to give you a price I will give you the number
> *


 ight and yea man im ready to get the rest..... im also jus waiting to take off this dam bandage! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Bob wats up man!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 09:51 AM~10111320
> *x2 yea im ready to get my forarm done cause he said that was going to cost me around 250 for that on my arm so see wat ur guy says
> *



thats cause you got forearms of a 6 yearold mine will be like 400.00 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 7 2008, 12:38 PM~10112714
> *thats cause you got forearms of a 6 yearold mine will be like 400.00  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahha ur so funny :uh: they would need to use a dam tent spike to tattoo ur arm


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lol sup budy


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PICS OR IT AIN'T HAPPEN :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 7 2008, 12:58 PM~10112894
> *lol sup budy
> *


nothin much i should be at the meet unless i get lost lol ... send me ur phone number


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 01:18 PM~10113042
> *nothin much i should be at the meet unless i get lost lol ... send me ur phone number
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

chrome covers










give me 3 more hours and ill show u wat it looks like lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 11:43 AM~10113187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 12:04 PM~10113357
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

did u see my prof


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 06:52 AM~10111323
> *ahhaha  a low profile for a lowrider  :0  hahha
> *


but as I said you still didn't even know it was me standing next to ya at one point


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10114131
> *but as I said you still didn't even know it was me standing next to ya at one point
> *


i had a ton of people standing next to me u lil punk lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 09:16 PM~10117400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks im really happy with it


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10099148
> *im gettin this fr in memmory of my papaw...
> 
> 
> ...


here is a pic of one i got a while back.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats the olds emblem i like :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good how did it feel :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 8 2008, 02:18 PM~10121084
> *looks good how did it feel :biggrin:
> *


nope i liked it :biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 8 2008, 06:57 PM~10123188
> *nope i liked it  :biggrin:
> *


me too... the hand felt so good i went back and had the other one done...





no actually it hurt like a sum bish......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw im not getting my hands done wrist is as dar as im going


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

Tommy ur my hero!!!!! =)


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

Tommy ur my hero!!!!! =)


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

Tommy ur my hero!!!!! =)


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Who did your tattoo?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10123188
> *nope i liked it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too but wait till you have a three or four hour sitting it wears on you alittle :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Mar 9 2008, 03:54 PM~10127371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks im glad :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 07:17 PM~10128355
> *yeah me too but wait till you have a three or four hour sitting it wears on you alittle :biggrin:
> *


haha dont plan on doing nothing that big lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 06:42 PM~10128142
> *Who did your tattoo?
> *


denny at tattoo charlies


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Mar 9 2008, 03:56 PM~10127379
> *Tommy ur my hero!!!!! =)
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :| :| :| :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10128889
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :|  :|  :|  :biggrin:
> *


no i wasnt playing on his phone


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

WAT a chrome drive shaft!!











they dont make thous no more!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

not hating so don't take it that way but what the hell did you spend your money on a chrome drive shaft for when nothing else is chrome under there


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

free nada no charge thats why


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 09:39 PM~10129337
> *free nada no charge thats why
> *


 :0 ok then I have nothing to say thats the best price


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

U SURE THAT DRIVE SHAFT GOES TO A CUTLASS ?? LOOKS KINDA FORDISH


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Mar 9 2008, 09:52 PM~10129473
> *U SURE THAT DRIVE SHAFT GOES TO A CUTLASS ?? LOOKS KINDA FORDISH
> *


yea its a cuty one but i dont know if its going to fit


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10129321
> *not hating so don't take it that way but what the hell did you spend your money on a chrome drive shaft for when nothing else is chrome under there
> *


i got to start somewhere


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10129321
> *not hating so don't take it that way but what the hell did you spend your money on a chrome drive shaft for when nothing else is chrome under there
> *


haha freebie.

your welcome tommy! 

hopefully he gets "hooked on chrome" instead of "hooked on phonics"! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:13 PM~10129660
> *haha freebie.
> 
> your welcome tommy!
> ...


that be alsome if i got both :biggrin: 


yes thank u so much BILLY!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10129765
> *that be alsome if i got both  :biggrin:
> yes thank u so much BILLY!!!
> *


no prob, anything i can do to help, but im not teaching you abc's


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:30 PM~10129814
> *no prob, anything i can do to help, but im not teaching you abc's
> *


I wont you two do thot pleese it wood be alsome


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 08:00 PM~10129555
> *yea its a cuty one but i dont know if its going to fit
> *


U SURE FOO???? WELL HOPE U GET MORE CHROME PARTS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10129987
> *I wont you two do thot pleese it wood be alsome
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10129987
> *I wont you two do thot pleese it wood be alsome
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







that tat and that drive shaft looks good homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10129987
> *I wont you two do thot pleese it wood be alsome
> *



Helo mi nam3 is Scott
i lke 2 make fun of peopl3 caSe i goted me a 64.. me like 2 rided bu||s cause it be the 0n|y thingy iz can handel.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 02:50 AM~10131779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that tat and that drive shaft looks good homie!
> *



Thanks man yea im happy with them :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2008, 12:15 PM~10133330
> *Helo mi nam3 is Scott
> i lke 2 make fun of peopl3 caSe i goted me a 64.. me like 2 rided bu||s cause it be the 0n|y thingy iz can handel.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: the funny thing is thats how you really spell when you type and I have never bragged about my 64 anyways you know I'm just joking. You need to start promoting your show try and get some people to come out for it


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 10 2008, 12:37 PM~10133459
> *:biggrin: the funny thing is thats how you really spell when you type and I have never bragged about my 64 anyways you know I'm just joking. You need to start promoting your show try and get some people to come out for it
> *


 :biggrin: 

haha yea man and u no im jus fuckin with u little cunt.. yea i need to start reminding everyone .... u going to be able to make it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 10 2008, 12:37 PM~10133462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pics bob :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10133472
> *:biggrin:
> 
> haha yea man and u no im jus fuckin with u little cunt.. yea i need to start reminding everyone .... u going to be able to make it  :biggrin:
> *


I should If the weather is good so many shows this year are going to depend on if the weather is nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea buts its the end of this month so hopeful it will be better then wat it is now  

but im hopeful getting insurance on the cutty this week :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2008, 12:45 PM~10133508
> *yea buts its the end of this month so hopeful it will be better then wat it is now
> 
> but im hopeful getting insurance on the cutty this week  :cheesy:
> *


yeah I still need to get insurance too but I'm talking about rain


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 10 2008, 12:55 PM~10133568
> *yeah I still need to get insurance too but I'm talking about rain
> *


yea thats wat im talkin about 2 but i was jus saying im getting that :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!! THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!![/b]


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10134164
> *  HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!!  THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!!*
> [/b]


Damn this one of those things i wanna do but can't go to school :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Sup supafly!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Here's my *****!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 12 2008, 01:09 AM~10148670
> *:biggrin: Sup supafly!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Here's my *****!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

thats one of ur best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10151473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats one of ur best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I got more up my sleeve!! Did you see the Ford Pinto I did?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10153627
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I got more up my sleeve!!  Did you see the Ford Pinto I did?
> *


yeah that one is awesome!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 12 2008, 06:33 PM~10154315
> *:biggrin:
> yeah that one is awesome!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks! You still my master though! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 13 2008, 12:00 AM~10156519
> *Thanks!  You still my master though!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


bull bro ur kick butt at this stuff u r one of the reasons i got into it!!!


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 13 2008, 03:09 PM~10160305
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat up homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:06 PM~10163254
> *nice pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looking good guys!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10162124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Cool pics.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

THANKS GUYS i cant wait to ride it feels so good out side so i got some good pics :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GANGSTA :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Lookin good Supa. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I found this video on youtube

Kentucky Lowrider's @ Midwest Lowrider's 12th Show
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xevMdUH7LL0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics look good I saw the car out today on my way to work :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 11:24 PM~10171563
> *I found this video on youtube
> 
> Kentucky Lowrider's @ Midwest Lowrider's 12th Show
> ...



alright john whos car was who


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Supafly, don't let that ***** play with your switches mang!! 
He's gonna fuck it up!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 15 2008, 03:13 AM~10173307
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


heck yea :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: THANK U!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 15 2008, 03:18 AM~10173334
> *Supafly, don't let that ***** play with your switches mang!!
> He's gonna fuck it up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


O FUCK !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i cant breath!!!! hahhahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhah thats the best thing i haveEVER SEEN!!!! your the man bro i think i got a new avtar for myspace now ! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 15 2008, 01:10 AM~10173295
> *alright john whos car was who
> *


Little Anthony's black T-bird. Stanley Stantons red chopped monte. Jackies lincoln. Stan jr's mazda truck hopping at the end.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 15 2008, 06:21 AM~10173707
> *heck yea  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  THANK U!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 15 2008, 06:23 AM~10173714
> *O FUCK !!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i cant breath!!!! hahhahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhah  thats the best thing i haveEVER SEEN!!!! your the man bro i think i got a new avtar for myspace now !  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 15 2008, 01:18 AM~10173334
> *Supafly, don't let that ***** play with your switches mang!!
> He's gonna fuck it up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn that mofo is gonna kill it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 15 2008, 06:27 AM~10173727
> *Little Anthony's black T-bird. Stanley Stantons red chopped monte. Jackies lincoln. Stan jr's mazda truck hopping at the end.
> *


 :0 I found that video I remember seeing the original tape on there but i guess they deleted it :dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

i new the t-bird and the mazda just curious on whos monte and glasshouse that was plus all the fords and were was that at A&W


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 15 2008, 12:53 PM~10175440
> *i new the t-bird and the mazda just curious on whos monte and glasshouse that was plus all the fords and were was that at A&W
> *


Sterling rockfalls Ill at the a&w alsome show :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 15 2008, 04:10 AM~10173295
> *alright john whos car was who
> *


Thats Antnes ( wrazed wrong for those who dont know him). He still has it. its beside his garage in pieces. The frame is wrapped and brent has all the suspension chromed at his house. Ive been trying to get him to put it back together.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

i prolly sholdnt say this but that t-bird is one of the cars that got me into lowridin when i seen it at casper one year :biggrin:

And i always new that was ants car , i have very fond memories of it.

someone post some interior pics


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 15 2008, 02:52 PM~10175966
> *i prolly sholdnt say this but that t-bird is one of the cars that got me into lowridin when i seen it at casper one year :biggrin:
> 
> And i always new that was ants car , i have very fond memories of it.
> ...












I had more fun in that car than any other one I've owned, someday I'll put it back together


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

 @ PHOTO SHOP

WHAT UP SUPA :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Mar 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10177081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 if i put it back together can i keep it lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

If you put it back together it will probably be the only way you will ever see that car toghether and no you cant have it I already got dibbs. I even told him I would help him put it together for him and still nothing. :dunno:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Mar 15 2008, 10:17 PM~10177081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show one from the other side so they can see the wrap around LOVE seat.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Mar 15 2008, 10:17 PM~10177081
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahh the memories thank you sir


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey son :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Look at that killer attack dog up on the deck guarding the car :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats right better watch her :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Mar 16 2008, 04:30 PM~10181798
> *Look at that killer attack dog up on the deck guarding the car :0
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:   :cheesy: :0 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VrHezTLex2s


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Mar 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10182845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supafly not superfly


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 16 2008, 07:18 PM~10182984
> *i watched a min and all i got to say is billy get a life lol
> Supafly  not superfly
> *


does it matter :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry I couldn't make it back down last night I had a long day. Did you have any luck?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 16 2008, 09:26 PM~10183055
> *does it matter :biggrin:
> *


yes it does


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 17 2008, 11:43 AM~10187151
> *sorry I couldn't make it back down last night I had a long day. Did you have any luck?
> *


worked all day but i plan on workin on it some today :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 15 2008, 03:18 AM~10173334
> *Supafly, don't let that ***** play with your switches mang!!
> He's gonna fuck it up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 15 2008, 01:18 AM~10173334
> *Supafly, don't let that ***** play with your switches mang!!
> He's gonna fuck it up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wahahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea Djbizz1 did a kick A job at it :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: sup shrek!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 17 2008, 06:21 PM~10191273
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup shrek!
> *


sup foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nothing much homie finally got my electrcal fixed now im ready to ride thanks 2 DARREN!! aka Excalbur :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 18 2008, 12:06 PM~10196709
> *nothing much homie finally got my electrcal fixed now im ready to ride thanks 2 DARREN!! aka Excalbur :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Darren the mechanic/electrician! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 18 2008, 12:06 PM~10196709
> *nothing much homie finally got my electrcal fixed now im ready to ride thanks 2 DARREN!! aka Excalbur :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What was it?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 18 2008, 10:06 AM~10196709
> *nothing much homie finally got my electrcal fixed now im ready to ride thanks 2 DARREN!! aka Excalbur :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SICK..................JUST WAITING ON MY NEXT PAYCHECK TO DO MY CARB


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 18 2008, 12:33 PM~10196907
> *What was it?
> *


a light bulb in the back!!! :angry: :0 :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Mar 18 2008, 01:15 PM~10197173
> *SICK..................JUST WAITING ON MY NEXT PAYCHECK TO DO MY CARB
> *


thats how i am building it one kroger check at a time :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2008, 12:13 PM~10196768
> *:0 Darren the mechanic/electrician! :cheesy:
> *


YUP!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 18 2008, 01:41 PM~10197397
> *a light bulb in the back!!!  :angry:    :0  :uh:
> *


wow I sent your dad a pm telling him to check that a guy I work with suggested checking that. Do you need help getting the dash back in?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 18 2008, 01:47 PM~10197455
> *wow I sent your dad a pm telling him to check that a guy I work with suggested checking that. Do you need help getting the dash back in?
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



i think were getting it :0 :biggrin: i might need ur help with a few lose ends thou :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i think i know someone with a cutlass that needs there dash taken out if u wanna do it? but u gotta put it back in too.....heres the trick, when it goes back in it will be wrapped in velvet!







:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

trust me bro i wat thinkin that !!! :biggrin: but i think ill jus get another cause im ready to roll and i know ur going to beat me with inteor so ill jus beat 2 the streets :biggrin: u should bring ur cutty to the show!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 18 2008, 11:01 PM~10201969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got the number 4 the coast guard i think i c a beavhed whale! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 18 2008, 10:37 PM~10202808
> *trust me bro i wat thinkin that !!!  :biggrin:  but i think ill jus get another cause im ready to roll and i know ur going to beat me with inteor so ill jus beat 2 the streets  :biggrin:  u should bring ur cutty to the show!
> *



my car has already been on the streets quite a bit this summer bro  half of my interior is done  i dunno bout bringin the cutty man thats a long bumpy ass ride with no tags and no insurance, i might try to bring the bike though, depends on what billy has planned sat morning, im rollin out to his place friday night, where gonna get his belly painted! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hes not that big of a guy that wont take long  yea bring the bike that b badass!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LV8Plke-Vc

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 19 2008, 03:47 PM~10206643
> *hes not that big of a guy that wont take long    yea bring the bike that b badass!
> *



wel they have to shower and shave together first that could take a while


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10206660
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LV8Plke-Vc
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




good boy tap the switch


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 18 2008, 09:01 PM~10201969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh thas sexy....LMAO!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 19 2008, 03:25 PM~10206959
> *good boy tap the switch
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bob! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10206948
> *wel they have to shower and shave together first that could take a while
> *


 :0 hahahhahhahahahhahha :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

let me know if you need help getting the dash in I knew it was going to be something simple to fix it I think I was making it way to complicated


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 20 2008, 01:14 PM~10215047
> *let me know if you need help getting the dash in I knew it was going to be something simple to fix it I think I was making it way to complicated
> *


yea but it still helped


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got 2 amps and subs in the car now :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10206660
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LV8Plke-Vc
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

where did you put the sub box at?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

back seat


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i know i know thats dumb but its only place i had for now


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nothing wrong with it till i make the couch and waterfall console ol skool way :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 22 2008, 07:43 AM~10228161
> *nothing wrong with it till i make the couch and waterfall console ol skool way :biggrin:
> *


yea thats going to be swwweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

seriously puttin a wterfall consle in.....thats tight


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah mix a little old school and new with a new style fiberglass dash. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 22 2008, 06:44 AM~10228287
> *yea thats going  to be swwweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FOO U GOING ALL OUT ON THIS HUH


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i want a inteior that goes old and new skool should be cool as heck! :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 22 2008, 05:44 PM~10231031
> *yea i want a inteior that goes old and new skool should be cool as heck!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: sup homie! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 22 2008, 06:39 PM~10231301
> *:biggrin:  sup homie!  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nothin much jus chillen u?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  going to get a new pumphead :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 22 2008, 08:43 AM~10228161
> *nothing wrong with it till i make the couch and waterfall console ol skool way :biggrin:
> *


Thats what Im talkin about. Step by step pics for us wanting to learn how to do it if you dont mind. Do you have an industrial sewing machine?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

button tuck  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Mar 23 2008, 04:57 PM~10236636
> *Thats what Im talkin about. Step by step pics for us wanting to learn how to do it if you dont mind. Do you have an industrial sewing machine?
> *


have access to one and we will try to get pics of everything


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 dont' worry I had a ghetto sub in my back seat to and it bumped like a mofo :biggrin: . and that waterfall will look tight


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got to drive the cutty to school it was awesome!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: little bumpie but i liked it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

double :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10241546
> *got to drive the cutty to school it was awesome!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  little bumpie but i liked it
> *


  glad you got to drive it what did all the ******** think about it?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 24 2008, 10:45 AM~10241890
> * glad you got to drive it what did all the ******** think about it?
> *


Knowing them they where like ''what you doing drving that **** mobile boy''


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 24 2008, 12:45 PM~10241890
> * glad you got to drive it what did all the ******** think about it?
> *


i got thumbs up and now i have been told by alot of the better cars out here i have the best in the parkin lot! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 24 2008, 01:06 PM~10242920
> *i got thumbs up and now i have been told by alot of the better cars out here i have the best in the parkin lot!  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2008, 02:57 PM~10242848
> *Knowing them they where like ''what you doing drving that **** mobile boy''
> *


hahhaha now the said is that one of them jumpin cars lol not really they liked it!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2008, 03:06 PM~10242924
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10242930
> *Thanks bro!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  I finally got my dash done :biggrin: and it wasn't that hard either but broke somethings but its done :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will i blew a fat white so im going skinny!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10246757
> *will i blew a fat white so im going skinny!
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2008, 10:36 PM~10247214
> *  :uh:
> *


yea thats how i feel about it but i keep stressing over them i was kinda glad i gotta go skinny something easy to find and buy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im lost,, 


waerfall-?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

skinny will look good homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 08:47 AM~10250006
> *im lost,,
> waerfall-?
> *


Lil Brandon has a hard time spelling when he gets excited :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea im happy with the skinny! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will today i got to go cruising with jeff and lil brandon and had a awesome time it was sweet rollin thou the streets!!..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 25 2008, 02:54 PM~10252870
> *skinny will look good homie
> *


it sometimes looks good but fats is the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10255652
> *will today i got to go cruising with jeff and lil brandon and had a awesome time it was sweet rollin thou the streets!!..
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 25 2008, 10:04 PM~10255669
> *it sometimes looks good but fats is the way to go :biggrin:
> *


idn im feelin the skinnys alot more :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 08:06 PM~10255695
> *idn im feelin the skinnys alot more  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i know and i loved the fat whites but i think the skinny goes with the car more :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 08:21 PM~10255855
> *yea i know and i loved the fat whites but i think the skinny goes with the car more  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 08:21 PM~10255855
> *yea i know and i loved the fat whites but i think the skinny goes with the car more  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10255652
> *will today i got to go cruising with jeff and lil brandon and had a awesome time it was sweet rollin thou the streets!!..
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I CAN'T WAIT TO DO THE CRUSING THING AGAIN   :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice lil homie!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2008, 01:32 AM~10265805
> *Very nice lil homie!
> *


thanks bro :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

show is tomorrow~!!!~


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 27 2008, 01:15 PM~10269273
> *Two ways to get there, if coming from bardstown rd area go to Mt Washington on 150. Go to hwy 44 turn left about 7 mis on right. If coming around Gene Snyder to Taylorsville rd. Take Taylorsville rd to 155 (Taylorsville lake rd) to Taylorsville at stop sign (not light) turn right on hwy44 go thru town about 2 miles on left.
> *


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ur new plate kicks ass !!!lmao


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 25 2008, 10:21 PM~10255855
> *yea i know and i loved the fat whites but i think the skinny goes with the car more  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Mar 29 2008, 08:12 PM~10285696
> *ur new plate kicks ass !!!lmao
> 
> 
> ...


u little bitch!! hahahahahhaha


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

pics are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Mar 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10286365
> *pics are lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :cheesy: i got alot more i ned to upload lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

[/quote]
whats Jeffy doing peeing in the garage :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Hows the cutty doing


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

great i should be getting a new pump head so that will help the front out... and i love how it rides :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

nice pics supa


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love this pic!!!!



There is double the low lows in this pic at your house then in my whole town. And thats counting the 2 I own!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

That's all the low low's in his town too dude. There's not many nice cars out there, a few hooked up Escalade's and those cars you see. Other than that it's mostly ricers and a couple muscle cars. LOL, my car runs like shit on Elmar's gas and so did my lincoln.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 1 2008, 04:42 AM~10305071
> *That's all the low low's in his town too dude. There's not many nice cars out there, a few hooked up Escalade's and those cars you see. Other than that it's mostly ricers and a couple muscle cars. LOL, my car runs like shit on Elmar's gas and so did my lincoln.
> *


lol... scotts impala isnt in the pic  :biggrin: but yea it was a great time and im very thankful for comeing and surpporting me!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin: Suppppppppppppa ***


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you call him a *** and your talking about putting your balls on front doors and wanting Atom to help you finish. :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 1 2008, 11:58 AM~10306141
> *you call him a *** and your talking about putting your balls on front doors and wanting Atom to help you finish. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whhahahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10306141
> *you call him a *** and your talking about putting your balls on front doors and wanting Atom to help you finish. :0
> *


hahahahhahah supasdadowned!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10306141
> *you call him a *** and your talking about putting your balls on front doors and wanting Atom to help you finish. :0
> *


 u left as soon as i get on


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 1 2008, 10:14 AM~10306925
> *u left as soon as i get on
> *


your supposed to be at school learning. :biggrin:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 29 2008, 07:55 PM~10286321
> *u little bitch!! hahahahahhaha
> *


u love that !!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

jeff and me installed a new pumphead... it hops now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 01:12 PM~10311970
> *jeff and me installed a new pumphead... it hops now  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 post a vid! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 maybe a new paintjob comin :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

HOW YOU MADE THIS???


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

the photo shop king :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 10:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Apr 3 2008, 05:55 AM~10323432
> *:0  :0
> 
> HOW YOU MADE THIS???
> *


no i didnt make it Atom did  hes the master at photoshoping! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 3 2008, 11:49 AM~10325865
> *no i didnt make it Atom did    hes the master at photoshoping!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



MAN,THATS REAL GOOD WORK!! IT LOOKS SO REAL :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea he good and im wanting to go with something jus like it! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that ur tractor ???no it dont got 13 on it !!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That looks killer supa :biggrin: now post a video of it hopping :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ur going to make me tear it up :0 but ill get a vid


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 3 2008, 07:49 PM~10329614
> *ur going to make me tear it up  :0  but ill get a vid
> *


not that much just give it a flick or so :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2008, 09:50 PM~10329624
> *not that much just give it a flick or so :biggrin:
> *


used to be 3 flicks and i got the front raised up.... now 2 flicks and i got the front wheels 4 inchs off the ground 3flicks im hiting 9 inchs then i stop lol its my daily or i would keep going lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit, keep going........... you can always drive your dads ride to school. :biggrin: 





That photoshop of the cutty looks badass!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit, keep going........... you can always drive your dads ride to school. :biggrin: 





That photoshop of the cutty looks badass!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10311970
> *jeff and me installed a new pumphead... it hops now  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NICE...................U GOT A VIDEO??


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 10:07 PM~10331002
> *Shit,  keep going...........  you can always drive your dads ride to school.  :biggrin:
> That photoshop of the cutty looks badass!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tears: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 09:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10331009
> *Shit,  keep going...........  you can always drive your dads ride to school.  :biggrin:
> That photoshop of the cutty looks badass!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


nah man thats a ship of a car and its not juiced..... yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2008, 11:58 AM~10333982
> *:0
> *


i quess u like it :biggrin: its going to be bada$$ and then i will b able to reenter it for casper! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

yea dats a nice paint job, just get some patterns layed down. now post a vid :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 2 2008, 11:18 PM~10321028
> *:0 maybe a new paintjob comin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats lookin real good right there.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Apr 4 2008, 05:58 PM~10336837
> *yea dats a nice paint job, just get some patterns layed down. now post a vid  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


cant  FUCKIN SHELBVILLE POT HOLE!!!! i was coming home i was lookin for iy and turned out it was on a bridge and it was dark and this is the after math  so innow i need some rims fast! or jus a rim!


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

dam sorry to see that happened homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcutty_@Apr 4 2008, 11:17 PM~10339072
> *dam sorry to see that happened homie
> *


thanks man it sucks


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

believe me i know i broke both ball joints and popped a tire in one hop lol i never seen it done before till i did it :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcutty_@Apr 4 2008, 11:45 PM~10339238
> *believe me i know i broke both ball joints and popped a tire in one hop lol i never seen it done before till i did it  :angry:
> *


dang yea i jus got thous tires last week also=(


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

ive seen rims in worse condition get repaired it looke salvagable


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea but y spend the money on some playas when i could get some new colored spokes ... thats wat im reall thinking about


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

nice mine are on order :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 PM~10339287
> *:0
> *


yea that how i felt when i hit it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that suckz


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 4 2008, 09:03 PM~10338984
> *cant    FUCKIN SHELBVILLE POT HOLE!!!! i was coming home i was lookin for iy and turned out it was on a bridge and it was dark and this is the after math    so innow i need some rims fast! or jus a rim!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO THAT SUCKS.....WELCOME TO BEING A LOWRIDER  LOL ONE TIME WHILE GAS HOPPING I LOST A RIM :uh: BUT I GOT IT BACK AND DROVE HOME WIFF A STOCK ON


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

daam! :0 sorry to hear, fking potholes !! :angry: a lowriders worst nightmare, take ur time getting a rim and then u can make us a vid  although its good u looked at it in a posative way, go for them colored spokes!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yo get up with Oldsmobilefanatic in the wheel forum, hes got good prices and has A-1 customer service


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 4 2008, 08:38 AM~10333300
> *:tears:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry about you wheels homie :biggrin: . I know how you feel one I was dropping some friends off from school and I guess one them shanked my tire and about a block from my house I was going to do a burn out and soon as i did my car started shaking and it got worse as i got home and pulled over and looked there a slice in my tire and when I placed it I wound fucking my rear suspension up and because of that my car lieans to the side :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dang bro that sucks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 5 2008, 10:01 PM~10345077
> *dang bro that sucks
> *


yeah and then the Discount Tire put the wrong tire on it :angry: I mean its a white wall but it wasn't the same brand as the other


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 12:24 AM~10345269
> *yeah and then the Discount Tire put the wrong tire on it :angry: I mean its a white wall but it wasn't the same brand as the other
> *


thats lame :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn supa, sorry to see that wheel get fucked up. Like you said tho, time for some colors. :cheesy: If the front lip didn't get bent you could bend the back out and never know. Just had to do that to mine after the ol lady hit the shoulder. 10 pound sledge will bend it back no problems. :biggrin: 

What you want for the wheels you got now? I need a spare. :biggrin: Or you keep one, give one to your pops and sell me one, we all have spares in the trunk. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn server :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I told him to make it a booty kit wheel, since the back of it took most of the damage. but I have a feeling it will end up on somebodys wall.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What about the a-arms? :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 9 2008, 02:53 PM~10374551
> *What about the a-arms?  :biggrin:
> *


he's a grinding on them to make them smoooooth,then paint them and install uppers and lowers :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Take a lead hammer and beat the dent back out. Use the wheel for a spare.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10376342
> *Take a lead hammer and beat the dent back out. Use the wheel for a spare.
> *



there aint a hammer in the world that will take it out ........... prolly break if you tried the hole did a number lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 10 2008, 12:08 AM~10378283
> *there aint a hammer in the world that will take it out ........... prolly break if you tried the hole did a number lol
> *


Well bring it over here and Ill show you how its done.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10376342
> *Take a lead hammer and beat the dent back out. Use the wheel for a spare.
> *


took a hammer to it but where it wrapped around the caliper it gouged a big tear almost thru it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 10 2008, 04:03 AM~10379701
> *took a hammer to it but where it wrapped around the caliper it gouged a big tear almost thru it.
> *



damn that sucks.   My offer still stands, I'll roll down and buy one. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Tommy, Did you buy a rubber seal kit for your car? Where did you get it? Jeffy said you got it for like $200.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 11 2008, 11:10 AM~10391076
> *Hey Tommy, Did you buy a rubber seal kit for your car?  Where did you get it?  Jeffy said you got it for like $200.
> *


We found them on the internet,They were out of florida.We'll try to find the receipt and tell you for sure.


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry about your luck, bro.


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Srry guys I havnt been on latly been working a lot latly and a lot of senior stuff going on


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 9 2008, 04:53 PM~10374551
> *What about the a-arms?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks tim for the arms bro there not pretty but they got hope!!! :cheesy: thanks alot bro!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 14 2008, 02:06 PM~10412503
> *thanks tim for the arms bro there not pretty but they got hope!!!  :cheesy:  thanks alot bro!
> *



I told you. :biggrin: But they will be good for your first set.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 14 2008, 01:10 PM~10412538
> *I told you.  :biggrin:    But they will be good for your first set.
> *


Hey yea there going to to great!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

do u know anyone that needs a v6 3.8 motor that runs for 195.00 and i have another one for part that can go for free. lmk thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got a brand new radtior to one never even had fluid in it or in a car.. :biggrin: 



watts up abel!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats up Supa fly?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wats going on bro! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 11 2008, 07:52 PM~10394305
> *We found them on the internet,They were out of florida.We'll try to find the receipt and tell you for sure.
> *


was that for the cutty?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea the trim was a place out of flordia :cheesy:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

DID U GET UR RIMS YET


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Tommy's living it up in Florida this weekend he should be back Monday :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 3 2008, 08:11 AM~10323896
> *the photo shop king  :biggrin:
> *


No I didn't. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Cars looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy: im alot of bs happened and stuff girl kicked my car got no idea how she was or anything that would even make her wont to .... and teachers really havny done nothing about ir and we have had the cops involved..... rewelded all my batt racks and there tought as heck now,,, jus busy life now... s prom is coming up and school is almost over


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 29 2008, 12:15 PM~10532323
> *:cheesy:  im alot of bs happened and stuff girl kicked my car got no idea how she was or anything that would even make her wont to .... and teachers really havny done nothing about ir and we have had the cops involved..... rewelded all my batt racks and there tought as heck now,,, jus busy life now... s prom is coming up and school is almost over
> *



WTF FUCK THAT BITCH SHOW ME WHO SHE IS WHEN I GO OVER THERE SO I CAN SLAP HER STUPID ASS AROUND.......HITTING SOMEONES CAR IS A NO NO :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: yea I know bro it was so bs I don't even no her I don't touch girls .. If it was a dude it would be lights out I was pised I had teachers tryinjg to keep me calm but I was heated!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 29 2008, 02:15 PM~10532323
> *:cheesy:  im alot of bs happened and stuff girl kicked my car got no idea how she was or anything that would even make her wont to .... and teachers really havny done nothing about ir and we have had the cops involved..... rewelded all my batt racks and there tought as heck now,,, jus busy life now... s prom is coming up and school is almost over
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

did it dent it? if so i have a guy that can pull it out without repainting it, hes super cheap!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 30 2008, 10:58 AM~10540549
> *:biggrin: yea I know bro it was so bs I don't even no her I don't touch girls .. If it was a dude it would be lights out I was pised I had teachers tryinjg to keep me calm but I was heated!
> *


Man you need to find that bitch and introduce her face to a fresh cow patty.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

John going to prom, Proud of you son :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 4 2008, 07:13 AM~10570978
> *
> John going to prom, Proud of you son :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin like a pimp n shit. Need a hat with a feather. :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 4 2008, 05:13 AM~10570978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE HOPE U GOT SOME ACTION BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 6 2008, 02:58 AM~10585969
> *NICE HOPE U GOT SOME ACTION BRO  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah his hand still hurts......... :cheesy: 
























J/ke nuttin but love for ya tommy


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

put upper A arms on thanks to Timdog they were extended 1/2 inch.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dang its been a while life is crazy lol bhut it all seems to be workin out thou lol.. i got alot of things going go with the cutty for this summer


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good supa  and I finally got a job and the monte will be getting done :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

what up I haven't seen you in a while. I see you roll by everyday i guess I will see you next weekend at the party.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 03:57 AM~10577090
> *lookin like a pimp n shit.    Need a hat with a feather.  :0
> *


x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sup sup!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10588642
> *Yeah his hand still hurts......... :cheesy:
> J/ke nuttin but love for ya tommy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Daniel B. (May 7, 2008)

I came home sick from work and read every fucking page. Great work. You better love the shit outta your dad. Very lucky to have such good friends/family in your life.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel B._@May 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10688775
> *I came home sick from work and read every fucking page. Great work. You better love the shit outta your dad. Very lucky to have such good friends/family in your life.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> *


thanks man u got no idea how i feel to b 18 and have a car like mine and also get this car into carl caspers i feel like ive done something some people havnt even been able to do there whole life im very lucky and thankful for my friends and family which came over and helped me alot   :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 15 2008, 10:44 PM~10666431
> *what up I haven't seen you in a while. I see you roll by everyday i guess I will see you next weekend at the party.
> *


o yea grad party finally! then ill have time to work on the car and mmore hours at work


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 20 2008, 10:33 AM~10695074
> *o yea grad party finally! then ill have time to work on the car and mmore hours at work
> *


im hoping to make it there bro, my neice is also having her 4th year old b-day party and i cant miss it, its at 6pm sat, what time does your end?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 20 2008, 09:50 AM~10695534
> *im hoping to make it there bro, my neice is also having her 4th year old b-day party and i cant miss it, its at 6pm sat, what time does your end?
> *


when the last guy falls :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 20 2008, 05:59 PM~10697530
> *when the last guy falls :biggrin:
> *


I think I know who the first is gonna be if Scott keeps up the pace. not that I want to mention any names. 



Congrats SUPA


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@May 24 2008, 08:50 PM~10730723
> *I think I know who the first is gonna be if Scott keeps up the pace. not that I want to mention any names.
> Congrats SUPA
> *


Party offically done at midnight then we took Scotts car out with him in the Back seat :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 25 2008, 07:28 AM~10732309
> *Party offically done at midnight then we took Scotts car out with him in the Back seat :biggrin:
> *


yup and it was a blast hahaha he was eatin chips the whole time and singin !!! ahhahahahahqha


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 6 2008, 09:28 AM~10811891
> *yup and it was a blast hahaha he was eatin chips the whole time and singin !!! ahhahahahahqha
> *


that was fun I kind of liked ridding in the back


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

TOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 15 2008, 08:44 PM~10666431
> *what up I haven't seen you in a while. I see you roll by everyday i guess I will see you next weekend at the party.
> *



YEAH IF HIS GIRL SIGNS HIS PERMISSION SLIP :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 16 2008, 11:39 PM~10885278
> *YEAH IF HIS GIRL SIGNS HIS PERMISSION SLIP  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

ttt.. for a LUX brother..


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday supafly
:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks dad!~ :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 8 2008, 12:25 PM~11038369
> *Happy Birthday supafly
> :biggrin:
> *



X2 little homie.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WHAT UP FOO


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

i see u got juice now homie, good shit... cars coming out hella nice!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

where is supafly? I live down the street from him and never see him


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 27 2008, 10:07 AM~11450085
> *where is supafly? I live down the street from him and never see him
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 27 2008, 10:07 AM~11450085
> *where is supafly? I live down the street from him and never see him
> *


 :biggrin: u walked down the other day foo so u seen me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Aug 27 2008, 09:30 AM~11449902
> *i see u got juice now homie, good shit... cars coming out hella nice!
> *


Thanks man i still got alot more going into it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

I still havent got to meet this fawker lol reminds me of my self at 18, nice car but workin so damn much you almost cant enjoy it keep up the great work tommy!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks man and yea u well meet me soon im going to b at the show next weekend i dont car im tellin em i wont off if they dont give it o well im going to show.! lol o and i got some pics im posting up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yea im back in the mood to whore again or some wat atleast!!! lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

The new motor bucky sold me!!!










sanded it down cleaned up all the ports and painted it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

now i got some shorties on it thanks to Billy











also decied to mess around some and installed some air horns!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Jus cause i have a lowrider!











:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Reppin the L










Me and dad


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice pics homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 17 2008, 01:31 PM~11626069
> *nice pics homie
> *


thanks i hate myside kick pics thou


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11626066
> *
> *


damm look its the pimp up north! wats up DAVE!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

sup are you ready to machine those parts for me? I'm going to draw them up this week sometime and I will send them to you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Sep 17 2008, 01:23 PM~11625985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im not ready jus yet give me a while to get use to the machines and then ill start makin it for u


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Im pretty sure those headers wont work.....they dump right down where the motor mounts go and the motor is pushed forward. at least in my car i ran a 350/350 turbo tranny and stock shaft......the motor mounts to the frame in a more forward position so when the exhaust dumps down its right where the frame is....Those headers are block hugger headers.....for like older cars/ street rods....you need shorty style headers for a gbody......you could reference monte carlo 305/350 headers......here you go i did it for you.....these are what they look like....

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku




> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 17 2008, 02:24 PM~11626006
> *now i got some shorties on it thanks to Billy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 19 2008, 10:38 AM~11644355
> *Im pretty sure those headers wont work.....they dump right down where the motor mounts go and the motor is pushed forward. at least in my car i ran a 350/350 turbo tranny and stock shaft......the motor mounts to the frame in a more forward position so when the exhaust dumps down its right where the frame is....Those headers are block hugger headers.....for like older cars/ street rods....you need shorty style headers for a gbody......you could reference monte carlo 305/350 headers......here you go i did it for you.....these are what they look like....
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> *


thats what i thought looking at them in the garage but since i don't know much about gm's i wasn't for sure. Thanks russ


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks Russ im glad u told me now instead when where lowerin the motor in damm that sucks thou o well ill learn lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

well with enough arguein i finally got satday offQ!!!!!


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11656826
> *  well with enough arguein i finally got satday offQ!!!!!
> *


  what about friday? I'm taking my car up there friday afternoon to put it in line for saturday morning


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 21 2008, 01:13 PM~11657450
> * what about friday?  I'm taking my car up there friday afternoon to put it in line for saturday morning
> *


i cant do everything im lucky enought to have sat so far


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OH SHIT LOOKS WHOSE BACK :0 . I THOUGHT YOU WHERE DEAD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 24 2008, 12:03 AM~11682417
> *OH SHIT LOOKS WHOSE BACK :0 .  I THOUGHT YOU WHERE DEAD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


nah im here bro lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

workin on my stuff trying to het it all clean and nice for the show!


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11688646
> *workin on my stuff trying to het it all clean and nice for the show!
> *


keep up the good work Supafly


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 20 2008, 09:47 AM~11650742
> *thanks Russ im glad u told me now instead when where lowerin the motor in damm that sucks thou o well ill learn lol
> *


if they dont work out we can figure something else out tommy, just let me know bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78+Sep 25 2008, 02:58 AM~11693793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ight man yea that sucks if they dont cause the look bad ass on the motor o well


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 12:24 PM~11695836
> *Looking good man!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks i got alot of new things comin for it to hopefully by the end of this year it well have all new underneth and maybe next year all new paint job


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:|


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Sep 25 2008, 10:44 PM~11701479
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 28 2008, 05:58 PM~11721428
> *:uh:
> *


wat up bro :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wud up Supa, I got my popper installed, check my build, see what yah think


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2008, 04:02 PM~11729915
> *Wud up Supa, I got my popper installed, check my build, see what yah think
> *


wat up yea ill do that


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 02:09 PM~11729981
> *wat up  yea ill do that
> *


WHATS UP BRO WHATS NEW WIFF U ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

SHREK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wats up homie! jus doing my thing and trying build a car that well turn heads wat about u homie! oo and im going to college to run CNC and im becomin a machinest! lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 03:09 PM~11730626
> *SHREK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wats up homie! jus doing my thing and trying build  a car that well turn heads wat about u homie! oo and im going to college to run CNC and im becomin a machinest! lol
> *


NICE I JUST BEEN WORKING AND TAKING CARE OF BUISNESS GETTING READY FOR VEGAS ........ U HAVE ANY UPDATES ON YOUR CAR?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 29 2008, 05:12 PM~11730649
> *NICE I JUST BEEN WORKING AND TAKING CARE OF BUISNESS GETTING READY FOR VEGAS ........ U HAVE ANY UPDATES ON YOUR CAR?
> *


im getting a fully wrapped fram and im goin 2 1inch pumps to the nose Pitbulls hopefully by next summer. hows ur lil guy doing


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 03:16 PM~11730676
> *im getting a fully wrapped fram and im goin 2 1inch pumps to the nose Pitbulls hopefully by next summer. hows ur lil guy doing
> *


THAT MOFO IS GROWING LIKE CRAZY LOL HOWS YOUR GIRL?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 29 2008, 05:17 PM~11730689
> *THAT MOFO IS GROWING LIKE CRAZY LOL HOWS YOUR GIRL?
> *


shes doing good when i can actual c her work cut my hours im pissed lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 03:23 PM~11730734
> *shes doing good when i can actual c her work cut my hours im pissed lol
> *


we on the same boat foo once a week is all i need


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

haha man im lucky to have enought tiime to sleep niow im home alot and bored lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 03:31 PM~11730809
> *haha man im lucky to have enought tiime to sleep niow im home alot and bored lol
> *


thats life bro thats life lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 29 2008, 05:35 PM~11730847
> *thats life bro thats life lol
> *


hhaha i no dammit quit remindin me! lol

u comin to the midwest?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup Supa...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 05:47 PM~11730943
> *sup Supa...
> *


Dave!!!!! WATS UP FUCKER I SEEN UR POST COUNT IM PROUD OF U WHORE!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW BRO,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Oct 1 2008, 12:32 AM~11746306
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW BRO,
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 07:31 PM~11731288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks im glad i left u droped jawed lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2008, 11:18 AM~11758452
> *thanks im glad i left u droped jawed lol  :biggrin:
> *


 Thats a good feeling :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i know


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

what color blue is that? nice cutty by the way!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11780582
> *what color blue is that? nice cutty by the way!
> *


its HOK tru blue pearl


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 4 2008, 10:00 PM~11780605
> *its HOK tru blue pearl
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you start taking that striping off yet? If not get on it I may try and do some work next weekend sometime if I can


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Oct 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11780582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there any way we can work around em i love the rear stripes alot


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 5 2008, 09:24 PM~11785920
> *yup
> is there any way we can work around em i love the rear stripes alot
> *


I would rather not I'm so much better than what is on there beleive me you will be alot happier with what I got planed


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11785960
> *I would rather not I'm so much better than what is on there beleive me you will be alot happier with what I got planed
> *


agggghhhh sheit, its bout to go down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11829736
> *agggghhhh sheit, its bout to go down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not sure if I'm going to do it now I told him almost a month ago to take the old stripes off. Its getting cold now. I guess he don't want a free stripe job.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11831263
> *not sure if I'm going to do it now I told him almost a month ago to take the old stripes off. Its getting cold now. I guess he don't want a free stripe job.
> *


one swift kick to his ass to get him started..................coming right up!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 06:41 AM~11856313
> *one swift kick to his ass to get him started..................coming right up!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2008, 06:29 PM~11731270
> *Dave!!!!! WATS UP FUCKER I SEEN UR POST COUNT IM PROUD OF U WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!  lol
> *


yeah I've been slowing down though these last few weeks... :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

New motor in yet or does it still sound like your going to be stuck somewhere soon? lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 10 2008, 01:14 PM~11831263
> *not sure if I'm going to do it now I told him almost a month ago to take the old stripes off. Its getting cold now. I guess he don't want a free stripe job.
> *


 :uh: ok u said u were comin down like 3 weeks ago then i heard nothin more so i havnt touched and alot of things has been happening and u got my number call my ass and say its nhappening tomorrow and ill stay up and get them off


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 17 2008, 01:23 AM~11889645
> *New motor in yet or does it still sound like your going to be stuck somewhere soon? lol
> *


it still sounds like im draggin a million cans behide my car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11861549
> *yeah I've been slowing down though these last few weeks... :0
> *


u slow down never! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up fool


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 18 2008, 01:40 PM~11903175
> *it still sounds like im draggin a million cans behide my car
> *


did you check your blinker fluid?? :dunno:
:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 08:48 AM~11928191
> *did you check your blinker fluid?? :dunno:
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


blinker hell he dont even check his oil :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 21 2008, 10:56 AM~11928254
> *blinker hell he dont even check his oil :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 21 2008, 10:56 AM~11928254
> *blinker hell he dont even check his oil :0
> *


wat ever i dont and u got a ton of room oo my bad u check ur oil jus not coolant in the pickup! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 21 2008, 09:06 AM~11927497
> *What up fool
> *


sup buddy :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2008, 09:52 AM~11928860
> *wat ever i dont and u got a ton of room oo my bad u check ur oil jus not coolant in the pickup!  :biggrin:
> *


mines fine i did check it :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY AND HIS SHOPPING CART FULL OF CANS :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 21 2008, 03:10 PM~11930781
> *TTT FOR MY BRO SUPAFLY AND HIS SHOPPING CART FULL OF CANS :0
> *


wahahhahahhahahahahhahahahha man thats 5 cents a can u know that! :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2008, 05:44 PM~11933432
> *wahahhahahhahahahahhahahahha man thats 5 cents a can u know that!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

u gonna post up some pics of the new ride?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sup tommy boy, i got your text, i'll be at brents sat... u and dad should ride out it be fun, i'll bring the gun with me :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Oct 23 2008, 12:42 AM~11948200
> *u gonna post up some pics of the new ride?
> *


yea i can do that right now


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Well i picked up a 1986 Mazda b2000 mini truck it already had the c notch in the frame and some chrome and gold parts im not hundred percent on all the gold but ill see but i truly have always wanted a mini and now i got one! and i cant wait to give the cutty a break for a while and jus have something i can trust as a daily and not have to worry 24 7 of something happening so this well be a really fun project and i have a ton of plans for it including air bags laying frame sucide doors and maybe maybecutting the roof along with a crazy paint job idea i have so enjoy this is my project daily mini!










welded the tailgate in and started doing a lil bondo work on the rear










The whole top of the rear suport was rusted so i replaced it with new metal and got it looking better

the floor boards were rusted so i had alot of work in them


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cleaning up the metal









fixing rust and sealing it up










i realy like the look of the mazda










though i was done with rust then i looked under the pedal plastic piece on the floor board and seen this monster!








so i had to weld and resheet it









all of the tail lights wires were jus twisted and taped together and from all the crap ive gotten from people "Dolle" ive realize how much of a mistake it is when i do this to my stuff so iwent and replaced all of the twisted taped pieces with wire connectors









got the truck out and drove it to the other garge bay to put the bed back on








jus temporary the glossy black on back of cab jus wanted to cover it up for winter
















































mounted the radio in the dash so it would fit and started puting some carpet down and no thats not the sub box im usein its jus a temp to see wat i can get out of the truck for now


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 23 2008, 12:44 AM~11948229
> *sup tommy boy, i got your text,  i'll be at brents sat... u and dad should ride out it be fun, i'll bring the gun with me :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice truck Tommy good luck with it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 24 2008, 11:38 AM~11961891
> *nice truck Tommy good luck with it
> *


thanks im really happy to have something as a daily once i get this one all in order so i can have time to do the motor and everything


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

[Well i picked up a 1986 Mazda b2000 mini truck it already had the c notch in the frame and some chrome and gold parts im not hundred percent on all the gold but ill see but i truly have always wanted a mini and now i got one! and i cant wait to give the cutty a break for a while and jus have something i can trust as a daily and not have to worry 24 7 of something happening so this well be a really fun project and i have a ton of plans for it including air bags laying frame sucide doors and maybe maybecutting the roof along with a crazy paint job idea i have so enjoy this is my project daily mini!










welded the tailgate in and started doing a lil bondo work on the rear








The whole top of the rear suport was rusted so i replaced it with new metal and got it looking better

the floor boards were rusted so i had alot of work in them








[/quote]


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj25/Lu.../Lincoln004.jpg[/img]

















cleaning up the metal









fixing rust and sealing it up










i realy like the look of the mazda










though i was done with rust then i looked under the pedal plastic piece on the floor board and seen this monster!








so i had to weld and resheet it









all of the tail lights wires were jus twisted and taped together and from all the crap ive gotten from people "Dolle" ive realize how much of a mistake it is when i do this to my stuff so iwent and replaced all of the twisted taped pieces with wire connectors









got the truck out and drove it to the other garge bay to put the bed back on








jus temporary the glossy black on back of cab jus wanted to cover it up for winter
















































mounted the radio in the dash so it would fit and started puting some carpet down and no thats not the sub box im usein its jus a temp to see wat i can get out of the truck for now

















though i would post it on new page


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

good luck with it bro, i have always like those mazdas...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 24 2008, 11:48 AM~11961994
> *good luck with it bro, i have always like those mazdas...
> *


thanks man yea i really like these year mazdas also :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

and before anyone says it no im not going minitrucker im keeping the cutty and i jus really like how the minitrucks look :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 24 2008, 01:37 PM~11962547
> *and before anyone says it no im not going minitrucker im keeping the cutty and i jus really like how the minitrucks look  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2008, 12:38 PM~11962560
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 24 2008, 02:05 PM~11962842
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Your mini truck is like most impala's. Rusted floor.. fucked up wiring..and a cd player in the glove box.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 24 2008, 06:53 PM~11965761
> *Your mini truck is like most impala's. Rusted floor.. fucked up wiring..and a cd player in the glove box.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man the cd player are is way to small and isnt deep enough to run the cd player i got so glove box is next best thing lol :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 24 2008, 11:11 PM~11967381
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Yeah whatever fool...A friend of mine had one and his was in the dash. The problem with yours is an owner error. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 25 2008, 12:30 PM~11970429
> *Yeah whatever fool...A friend of mine had one and his was in the dash. The problem with yours is an owner error.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0  

well im not anymore


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey isnt that the old mazda from primetime it was bad back in the day


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Oct 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11978433
> *hey isnt that the old mazda from primetime it was bad back in the day
> *


I think it is Tommy has the white door panels.


Tommy I got your airbrush down here


----------



## Bump (Sep 7, 2008)

your right about the cd player not fitting. mazdas had a pocket below the dash, one spot was filled in, one spot was the pocket. you either A) have to move the heater controls, and notch the heater pipe to the vents to clear a cd player, or B) do what i did and install it in that pocket area, you can keep the pocket and put the deck right above it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Oct 27 2008, 08:22 AM~11982403
> *your right about the cd player not fitting. mazdas had a pocket below the dash, one spot was filled in, one spot was the pocket. you either A) have to move the heater controls, and notch the heater pipe to the vents to clear a cd player, or B) do what i did and install it in that pocket area, you can keep the pocket and put the deck right above it.
> *


thanks good advice yea i was putin it in and i was like wow this isnt going to fit easy so i though jus move to glove box and jus make it look clean fo now


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sup buddy!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

keepin the mazda so i still have a mini and a lolo!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

*HEY THERE MAN I DONT KNOW IF I KNOW U BUT COULD YOU TELL ME WHO U GOT THAT TRUCK FROM ... THAT TRUCK WAS MY PROJECT TRUCK AND WAS STOLEN FROM MY BACK YARD 4 MONTHS AGO 
I EVEN HAVE PICTURES OF IT IN MY YARD IF U WANT PROOF 

IF YOU CAN CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME UR NUMBER TO MY EMAIL [email protected] 
THANKS ALOT 
*










over in the corner


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*DAYMN!!!*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 17 2008, 10:07 PM~12186238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie that truck was on craigslist and i believe one of the pics you posted of truck in your drive way was posted on there


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 17 2008, 09:07 PM~12186238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 pics of the police report or i ain't happen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 17 2008, 11:07 PM~12186238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky i didnt see ur other truck out there :0  

and good luck getting it back its mine and wat proof do i need i got a scavage title on it and u cant say nothin if u wana meet out side im here lil lyeing punk


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

haha u best watch it i kno were u park ur car at school u fagdikewhore ... dont make me break into it again and start hopping it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by CAMbo35+Nov 18 2008, 11:30 PM~12196909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey buddy ur going down when i play u in cod 5!!! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 19 2008, 04:04 PM~12202418
> *:0
> hahahah u cuntlickernolifefag
> wat up homie
> ...


Bring it! ATTEN HUT!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 19 2008, 04:20 PM~12202544
> *Bring it! ATTEN HUT!
> *


dude it has already been brought u jus tell me when son! :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 18 2008, 11:30 PM~12196909
> *haha u best watch it i kno were u park ur car at school u fagdikewhore ... dont make me break into it again and start hopping it
> *


You break his car and Ill break your face. Truth.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 19 2008, 07:59 PM~12204530
> *You break his car and Ill break your face. Truth.
> *


Thanks Jro im glad ur my big homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *haha u best watch it i kno were u park ur car at school u fagdikewhore ... dont make me break into it again and start hopping it*


what a bitch ass pussy...i havent even met tommy in person and i got his back :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So he was bullshittin?


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

DANG peeps i was jus playin with my boy johnny no need to get all pissy...my bad   :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Nov 19 2008, 10:40 PM~12206082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thats wat u get cambo the queero lol ur stil my buddy thou  :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Holy hell, I was getting worried for a second. I hate thieves with a passion.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 20 2008, 12:11 AM~12207204
> *DANG peeps i was jus playin with my boy johnny no need to get all pissy...my bad     :biggrin:
> *


We are just taking care of our little homie.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 21 2008, 11:39 AM~12220314
> *We are just taking care of our little homie.
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 18 2008, 09:30 PM~12196909
> *haha u best watch it i kno were u park ur car at school u fagdikewhore ... dont make me break into it again and start hopping it
> *


TRY IT BITCH U'LL END WIFF NO HEAD LIKE THEM FOOLS IN TIJUANA :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 24 2008, 05:33 PM~12245060
> *TRY IT BITCH U'LL END WIFF NO HEAD LIKE THEM FOOLS IN TIJUANA  :angry:
> *


 :0 dammmm wiggly wiggly ur lil bro here is fine hes jus playin dad wants o know where ur comeing out here to help him with his lic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Nov 18 2008, 11:30 PM~12196909
> *haha u best watch it i kno were u park ur car at school u fagdikewhore ... dont make me break into it again and start hopping it
> *





i think you should break into then take a big dump in homies seat, make sure you eat some whitecastles and drink a huge milkshake first tho then set his tires on fire, thats what i would do...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 24 2008, 07:45 PM~12247689
> *:0  dammmm wiggly wiggly ur lil bro here is fine hes jus playin dad wants o know where ur comeing out here to help him with his lic
> *


TELL HIM HOW MUCH TO BRING ME A IMPALA OVER HERE FROM SOMEWERE OVER THERE ?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 12:23 AM~12249889
> *i think you should break into then take a big dump in homies seat, make sure you eat some whitecastles and drink a huge milkshake first tho then set his tires on fire, thats what i would do...
> *


You sure do like setting things on fire dont you? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 11:30 AM~12252804
> *You sure do like setting things on fire dont you? :0
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 08:51 PM~12257727
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Nov 25 2008, 12:23 AM~12249889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2008, 09:20 PM~12318870
> *:uh:
> and this is y u fail
> whoatxt me bro u find u one?
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice little nissan supa :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks homie but no nissan its a Mazda :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks again supadude


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

john with cutlass


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn that thing is slammed Cambo. Looks good. what color you going with?


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 6 2008, 01:59 PM~12353817
> *Damn that thing is slammed Cambo. Looks good. what color you going with?
> *


thanks :biggrin: havent really desided for sure but after we get all the body work done and the bed sheet metaled were goin to primer it then work on gettin the interior and stereo worked out


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 6 2008, 02:04 PM~12353854
> *thanks :biggrin:  havent really desided for sure but after we get all the body work done and the bed sheet metaled were goin to primer it then work on gettin the interior and stereo worked out
> *


 :biggrin: i seen the pic of you sanding the antenna hole i already fixed for you faker


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 6 2008, 02:20 PM~12353925
> *:biggrin: i seen the pic of you sanding the antenna hole i already fixed for you faker
> *


hahaha i jus wanted to fell special and sand somemore


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35+Dec 6 2008, 02:48 PM~12353521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> [Well i picked up a 1986 Mazda b2000 mini truck it already had the c notch in the frame and some chrome and gold parts im not hundred percent on all the gold but ill see but i truly have always wanted a mini and now i got one! and i cant wait to give the cutty a break for a while and jus have something i can trust as a daily and not have to worry 24 7 of something happening so this well be a really fun project and i have a ton of plans for it including air bags laying frame sucide doors and maybe maybecutting the roof along with a crazy paint job idea i have so enjoy this is my project daily mini!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]




> :biggrin:
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj25/Lu.../Lincoln004.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nice s10  . got updates of the monte their posted in my thread


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12373652
> *nice s10  .  got updates of the monte their posted in my thread
> *


yea cambos s10 is sick i really like it im glad i canhelp him mode thebed :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 9 2008, 06:44 AM~12377300
> *yea cambos s10 is sick i really like it im glad i  canhelp him mode thebed :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

lol @ everyone getting so serious over cameron playing a prank on john. That was funny.

John make the mazda a hopper on air. We need one in louisville.


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 10 2008, 02:13 AM~12387207
> *lol @ everyone getting so serious over cameron playing a prank on john. That was funny.
> 
> John make the mazda a hopper on air. We need one in louisville.
> *


haha thanks nick with mazda i thought it was funny to and johns to sissy to make it an air hopper :0 :buttkick: :barf: hno: :loco:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda+Dec 10 2008, 04:13 AM~12387207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i got a cutty im buildin for that :uh:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2008, 01:59 PM~12400619
> *id like to but really i jus need a daily it would be awesome thou  :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:  i got a cutty im buildin for that  :uh:
> *


:twak: get to work on that shit son! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12400784
> *:twak: get to work on that shit son!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah!! Fuck minitrucks!! Yeah I said it, what?!?!? lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Dec 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12400784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 11 2008, 06:32 PM~12402624
> *Yeah!! Fuck minitrucks!! Yeah I said it, what?!?!? lol
> *



Coming from someone on bags. Which what primarily minitrucks have lol. YEAH I SAID IT!!!!

What's up jro :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2008, 08:36 PM~12403718
> *man im tryin this web site is setup crazy but im getting it
> 
> *



If you need help gimme a pm I no a little bit about it.


Oh and I got some 18s for that mazda son cheap


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i stopped following your thread since all the talking started, but from looking at the previous page, your getting good at working with cars :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 11 2008, 05:32 PM~12402624
> *Yeah!! Fuck minitrucks!! Yeah I said it, what?!?!? lol
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Haters, Hi Haters, Hi Haters!


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 PM~12411391
> *Hi Haters, Hi Haters, Hi Haters!
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 09:36 PM~12404915
> *i stopped following your thread since all the talking started, but from looking at the previous page, your getting good at working with cars  :cheesy:
> 
> *


haha thanks yea once the car was rllin i didnt do much now i got the mazda and im all into doing the body work and buildin ill make sure to keep posting pics for u bro :cheesy:  o and thanks for following my thread


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Dec 12 2008, 06:04 AM~12409511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dork :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 11 2008, 09:07 PM~12404626
> *If you need help gimme a pm I no a little bit about it.
> Oh and I got some 18s for that mazda son  cheap
> *


thanks man yea i dont no much about bags so its all new pretty much to me... but thaks browe should go hang out sometime :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

have you forgotten about me already?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 12 2008, 07:25 PM~12415702
> *haha thanks yea once the car was rllin i didnt do much now i got the mazda and im all into doing the body work and buildin ill make sure to keep posting pics for u bro  :cheesy:    o and thanks for following my thread
> *


who's teaching you how to do the body work? your pops


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

mini trucks, lowriders, street rods, drag cars i love them all... i think we should all jus get along guys :barf: :barf: :machinegun: :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak:  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

8====D ----------- haterz


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 12 2008, 09:26 PM~12416161
> *mini trucks, lowriders, street rods, drag cars i love them all... i think we should all jus get along guys :barf:  :barf:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :twak:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :guns:
> *


wow not gonna happen somone well always dish another ones ride for there own person reasons i love all types also i dont care for donks unless they tuck but it still the time andlove going in something and buildin it that i respect the craftsmanship is wat i look more at


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 12 2008, 09:13 PM~12416047
> *have you forgotten about me already?
> *


of course not homie jus been stressing over finals but i passed so im happy! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 09:17 PM~12416082
> *who's teaching you how to do the body work? your pops
> *


yup hes teaching me so much i truly value the time hes welling to spend with me to show me how to do things right (even if i complain and still do it my way which dosnt work normaly :biggrin: ) he truly is a very skilled man and i thank him for getting me into cars and into workin on em and now i have a love for metal which is y im going to college to be a mechinal engineer  i think u seen his old pics havnt u i know u quoted one


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

i do agree DONKS are for DIKES


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

It's all gravy. No harm.

Lowriders are actually what got me into minitruckin. I remember as a kid going to louisville motor speedway and seeing alot of lowriders. That was all I needed to start this addicition lol.

John how much did your paint end up costing you for your car?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 11 2008, 09:04 PM~12404580
> *Coming from someone on bags. Which what primarily minitrucks have lol. YEAH I SAID IT!!!!
> 
> What's up jro :biggrin:
> *


Only because I havent had time to take that junk out. Ive been more into fixing up my house lately. They'll be gone soon and Ill finally be able to enjoy my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Tissue Tissue?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 12:03 AM~12416823
> *wow not gonna happen somone well always dish another ones ride for there own person reasons i love all types also i dont care for donks unless they tuck but it still the time andlove going in something and buildin it that i respect the craftsmanship is wat i look more at
> *


whatever dude I told you I haven't decided to juice or bag my impala and You and your buddy Jeff was like "NAW, you can't bag a 64...air bags are gay." Jeff seems to still be saying fuck air bags. I now know though, I'm going with juice on the 64.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 10:51 AM~12420294
> *whatever dude I told you I haven't decided to juice or bag my impala and You and your buddy Jeff was like "NAW, you can't bag a 64...air bags are gay." Jeff seems to still be saying fuck air bags. I now know though, I'm going with juice on the 64.
> *


now we know the truth :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 13 2008, 12:31 PM~12420197
> *Tissue Tissue?
> *


Sure if you need some. Stop by..I got a box never opened.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

This wasn't meant to be a debate. If juice is your choice fine, if bags are your juice fine. It's all preference. No reason to knock any of them. Or bicker like 12 year old girls who can't sell enough girl scout cookies.

I think what it really comes down to is how it's all installed and who does the actual install.



But anyways back on topic.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 12:10 AM~12416884
> *yup hes teaching me so much i truly value the time hes welling to spend with me to show me how to do things right (even if i complain and still do it my way which dosnt work normaly  :biggrin: ) he truly is a very skilled man and i thank him for getting me into cars and into workin on em and now i have a love for metal which is y im going to college to be a mechinal engineer    i think u seen his old pics havnt u i know u quoted one
> *


There's money in that shit bro, my work is small and our engineer makes $80k a year. The biggest thing is, if you get in a factory don't get the big head because you're the engineer. I've told this fucker at my work not to do something to the machine I work on and told him why it wouldn't work, dude did it anyway and ended up undoing the shit in the long run. With that type of job most of the time you learn more from the operators or the machine mechanics because they work on them all the time.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 13 2008, 05:25 PM~12421387
> *This wasn't meant to be a debate. If juice is your choice fine, if bags are your juice fine. It's all preference. No reason to knock any of them. Or bicker like 12 year old girls who can't sell enough girl scout cookies.
> 
> I think what it really comes down to is how it's all installed and who does the actual install.
> ...


I was just stating what was said to me, I like anything done with taste. If it has tits or wheels I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 12:51 PM~12420294
> *whatever dude I told you I haven't decided to juice or bag my impala and You and your buddy Jeff was like "NAW, you can't bag a 64...air bags are gay." Jeff seems to still be saying fuck air bags. I now know though, I'm going with juice on the 64.
> *


 huh i never said bags are for **** 631imapala is air and it is clean as heck the trunk looks good with no pumps or battsand it lays i never said bags are for **** man srry if u took it that way but seeing how im getting bags i dont i really ever said that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35+Dec 13 2008, 01:48 AM~12418408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea and ill get to enjoy them! :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 06:40 PM~12421810
> *huh i never said bags are for **** 631imapala is air and it is clean as heck the trunk looks good with no pumps or battsand it lays i never said bags are for **** man srry if u took it that way but seeing how im getting bags i dont i really ever said that
> *


OK whatever then, I'm not going to argue with you about it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12421458
> *There's money in that shit bro, my work is small and our engineer makes $80k a year. The biggest thing is, if you get in a factory don't get the big head because you're the engineer. I've told this fucker at my work not to do something to the machine I work on and told him why it wouldn't work, dude did it anyway and ended up undoing the shit in the long run. With that type of job most of the time you learn more from the operators or the machine mechanics because they work on them all the time.
> *


yea man thanks yea i dont think i ever really though of my self better then someone else so i should be ok and from school i loce learning from other machineist and workin with them its truly the job i dreamed of doing so i cant wait ~!!~ :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 05:46 PM~12421844
> *OK whatever then, I'm not going to argue with you about it.
> *


ok u shouldnt cause no reason to in the first place bags are sweet and hydros to but watever it is i jus like low if i said that im srry and theres no reason to get worked up cause wat it comes down to is wat u like or prefer not someone elses opions


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 12 2008, 10:10 PM~12416884
> *yup hes teaching me so much i truly value the time hes welling to spend with me to show me how to do things right (even if i complain and still do it my way which dosnt work normaly  :biggrin: ) he truly is a very skilled man and i thank him for getting me into cars and into workin on em and now i have a love for metal which is y im going to college to be a mechinal engineer    i think u seen his old pics havnt u i know u quoted one
> *


  im going to college for that too. yup i seen the pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 13 2008, 04:25 PM~12421387
> *This wasn't meant to be a debate. If juice is your choice fine, if bags are your juice fine. It's all preference. No reason to knock any of them. Or bicker like 12 year old girls who can't sell enough girl scout cookies.
> 
> I think what it really comes down to is how it's all installed and who does the actual install.
> ...


x2 wat ever u like not someone else and install and how it looks makes the setup


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 13 2008, 05:49 PM~12421873
> *  im going to college for that too. yup i seen the pics
> *


kickass how long u been going? u workin on the wire machines yet?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 06:46 PM~12421846
> *yea man thanks yea i dont think i ever really though of my self better then someone else so i should be ok and from school i loce learning from other machineist and workin with them its truly the job i dreamed of doing so i cant wait ~!!~ :cheesy:
> *


You ever need any help with shit let me know, if I don't know I can find out. Most of my friend's dads are toolmakers, and I worked in a mold & tool shop for 2 years before I went to the place I'm at now. You ever seen a wire EDM? They're fuckin great.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 04:50 PM~12421884
> *kickass how long u been going? u workin on the wire machines yet?
> *


my first year in college, i have too go to 2 years for the basics first


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 05:51 PM~12421896
> *You ever need any help with shit let me know, if I don't know I can find out. Most of my friend's dads are toolmakers, and I worked in a mold & tool shop for 2 years before I went to the place I'm at now. You ever seen a wire EDM? They're fuckin great.
> *


hahaha thats wat i jus asked robert G!!! man the wire edm is crazy compard tom the brigeport cnc we got i jus started on the wire my final was makin an ornament abut first i had to cnc engrave... where u work at?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 13 2008, 05:52 PM~12421901
> *my first year in college, i have too go to 2 years for the basics first
> *


yea mine to i jus finshed my first semister i love it i cant wait to use the enginemills and the normal mills


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm a machine mechanic at National Tobacco now, they're closing down at the end of 2009. I think they might send me to owensboro after they take my machine to get it all lined out for them. They gotta come with some big money though.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wat machine do u run for the most part wat types things u make on the edm and got pics?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 06:54 PM~12421919
> *hahaha thats wat i jus asked robert G!!! man the wire edm is crazy compard tom the brigeport cnc we got i jus started on the wire my final was makin an ornament abut first i had to cnc engrave... where u work at?
> *


My buddy's dad has a 3 inch tall rocking chair that is damn near paper thin that he made with a wire edm. He owns Apex on 7th street in louisville.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im up loadin some pics now


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 06:00 PM~12421964
> *My buddy's dad has a 3 inch tall rocking chair that is damn near paper thin that he made with a wire edm. He owns Apex on 7th street in louisville.
> *


dude the wire is a crazy ass machine i love it id like to try and make a plaque out of 3/8 cold roll then heat treat it


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 07:00 PM~12421962
> *wat machine do u run for the most part wat types things u make on the edm and got pics?
> *


I work on packaging machines, the machine I run and work on is a Klockner RPM950, with an Asheda scale system, and a Griffin dumper hooked up to it for running chewing tobacco. There is also a neumatic feeder hooked up to it to run dry tobacco for roll your own cigs. It's not like machinist work or anything but I have to fix shit on it when it breaks down, I try to keep my pm's up so shit don't break on it though. I can run in between 16,000 and 21,000 1 pound bags in an hour day on my machine. The machine itself was made to run chips and other food products but we have modified the shit out of it to get it to run the products we make.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 06:08 PM~12422022
> *I work on packaging machines, the machine I run and work on is a Klockner RPM950, with an Asheda scale system, and a Griffin dumper hooked up to it for running chewing tobacco. There is also a neumatic feeder hooked up to it to run dry tobacco for roll your own cigs. It's not like machinist work or anything but I have to fix shit on it when it breaks down, I try to keep my pm's up so shit don't break on it though. I can run in between 16,000 and 21,000 1 pound bags in an hour day on my machine. The machine itself was made to run chips and other food products but we have modified the shit out of it to get it to run the products we make.
> *


that kicks ass! 16000 to 21000 thats insane


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wire EDM


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm looking for a video of a machine like mine.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Dolle came and striped our frig









brothers wooden tool box


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's a smaller version of our scale system.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv1kzc6YYR8


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 07:25 PM~12422148
> *Dolle came and striped our frig
> 
> 
> ...


Dolle is getting pretty damn good. I gotta run, buying a new camera. L8


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 13 2008, 06:29 PM~12422173
> *Here's a smaller version of our scale system.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv1kzc6YYR8
> *


smaller dud that was huge i wana pic of ur machine that was badass!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i post pics and everyone leaves WTF!


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

I took a couple pic's of cam's truck. Oh how I can't wait for a DSLR. This one was by far my favorite.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 13 2008, 07:30 PM~12422513
> *I took a couple pic's of cam's truck. Oh how I can't wait for a DSLR. This one was by far my favorite.
> 
> 
> ...


wats DLSR>?<>


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 08:39 PM~12422562
> *wats DLSR>?<>
> *



It's a more advanced camera, that can take interchangeable lense. To improve the picture quality. What alot of magazine photographers use.


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12422513
> *I took a couple pic's of cam's truck. Oh how I can't wait for a DSLR. This one was by far my favorite.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks buddy... i really like that pic to it makes the truck look alot nicer then it is haha


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 07:41 PM~12422251
> *smaller dud that was huge i wana pic of ur machine that was badass!!
> *


I'll try to take a video of my machine, I had one on my Samsung Blast but the screen cracked. The scale in that video had bigger dump buckets than our's but was only a 12 head scale. Our scale is a 20 head scale with 20 lanes and 40 buckets. I'll do a little how it's made for you though...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 14 2008, 02:41 AM~12425180
> *It's a more advanced camera, that can take interchangeable lense. To improve the picture quality. What alot of magazine photographers use.
> *


dam didnt know that ive always liked them type cames but never that wat it was called


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 14 2008, 08:35 AM~12425716
> *I'll try to take a video of my machine, I had one on my Samsung Blast but the screen cracked. The scale in that video had bigger dump buckets than our's but was only a 12 head scale. Our scale is a 20 head scale with 20 lanes and 40 buckets. I'll do a little how it's made for you though...
> *


[email protected]!!!! yea i cant wait i wana see!!! jus dont have the dumb music like on how's it made :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 14 2008, 03:02 AM~12425273
> *thanks buddy... i really like that pic to it makes the truck look alot nicer then it is haha
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 10:15 AM~12425768
> *[email protected]!!!! yea i cant wait i wana see!!! jus dont have the dumb music like on how's it made  :roflmao:
> *


LOL, ok.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 14 2008, 11:03 AM~12426087
> *LOL, ok.
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 12:11 PM~12426415
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey buddy wats up! :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

sup sucka whats good wiff yah ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 14 2008, 03:03 PM~12427377
> *sup sucka whats good wiff yah ?
> *


wats up big homie nothin much really .. jus been workin on the mazda latly the cutlass is done for this year


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2008, 06:25 PM~12422148
> *Dolle came and striped our frig
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tommy pass those cards out and get me some buisness


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12428898
> *thanks tommy pass those cards out and get me some buisness
> *


no prob bro im jus waiting to see some of the guys that asked me about u to stripe there rat rod and ill hand him one


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:00 AM~12427084
> *hey buddy wats up!  :cheesy:
> *


nada just chillin' :420:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 10:19 PM~12430154
> *nada just chillin' :420:
> *


hahaha man i been workin on the mazda inteior is almost done :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 07:31 PM~12430266
> *hahaha man i been workin on the mazda inteior is almost done  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 really


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i cant wait till i get it to lay frame! im going to be draging the ky highways! :cheesy:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:34 PM~12430296
> *yea i cant wait till i get it to lay frame! im going to be draging the ky highways!  :cheesy:
> *



Then your really gonna be messing shit up.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 14 2008, 10:50 PM~12430494
> *Then your really gonna be messing shit up.
> *


wat u mean? im going to put blocks under it....


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:52 PM~12430510
> *wat u mean? im going to put blocks under it....
> *



Still going to tear shit up lol.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man ive been told that ever since i pout juice on the cutty and im not going crazy like Cam on this subject i wana spark it up but ill keep it together cause this is gonna be my daily :0 so now i have a lolo and a mini no matter wat im going to run into porblems lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12430296
> *yea i cant wait till i get it to lay frame! im going to be draging the ky highways!  :cheesy:
> *


DAILY DRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:56 PM~12430556
> *man ive been told that ever since i pout juice on the cutty and im not going crazy like Cam on this subject i wana spark it up but ill keep it together cause this is gonna be my daily  :0  so now i have a lolo and a mini no matter wat im going to run into porblems lol
> *


You don't have to get crazy to have problems.

I think the biggest problem I will have with the mazda is how bad the bedsides are gonna be buckled.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 14 2008, 11:03 PM~12430639
> *DAILY DRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  i know but i can still dream dammit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 14 2008, 11:06 PM~12430672
> *You don't have to get crazy to have problems.
> 
> I think the biggest problem I will have with the mazda is how bad the bedsides are gonna be buckled.
> *


urs body droped?


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 15 2008, 12:13 AM~12430762
> *urs body droped?
> *



Doesn't need to be bodydropped to buckle bed sides. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 14 2008, 10:06 PM~12430672
> *You don't have to get crazy to have problems.
> 
> I think the biggest problem I will have with the mazda is how bad the bedsides are gonna be buckled.
> *





lowriders hate mini trucks because were LOWER then them


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2008, 11:18 PM~12430829
> *
> lowriders hate mini trucks because were LOWER  then them
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda+Dec 14 2008, 11:18 PM~12430828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey jro


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12431000
> *:uh:
> *


truth hurts


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Sarcasm

Oh and REV, I bet i'm lower than you lol I KID I KID!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 15 2008, 12:26 AM~12431612
> *Sarcasm
> 
> Oh and REV, I bet i'm lower than you lol I KID I KID!!!!
> *


:roflmao: 

ur not low enought until ur half way threw ur rockers :0 :biggrin: 


id like to lay like this one .. this one is on juice thou 

]








i think im going to make the mazda a topic :0


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't plan on dragging through half of my rockers. I would eventually like to get a feature on my 83. Parts are a bitch to find for this, it's nothing like what you guys have with the 86-93. You can find parts all day.

Oh and









I think I'm fine with laying frame and dragging half way through the pinch. K I'm done whoring.

Make a mazda topic, so I can whore it out and the lowrider guys can do the same to this one.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 15 2008, 12:46 AM~12431818
> *I don't plan on dragging through half of my rockers. I would eventually like to get a feature on my 83. Parts are a bitch to find for this, it's nothing like what you guys have with the 86-93. You can find parts all day.
> 
> Oh and
> ...


dammm bro thats badass :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 12:18 AM~12431540
> *truth hurts
> *


Um....no. I use to lay my frame but its raised up a little bit now. I dont need to drag my frame and waste money on fixing my classic car all the time. If I wanted to just burn money Id throw it in my fire place. If I had a cheap little truck then yeah Id be up for it...fuck it, right?


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh shit back to serious mode.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda+Dec 14 2008, 11:26 PM~12431612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont drag half way through my shit never really understood that full frame draggin shit 

a few blocks on the back and let the sparks fly SAFELY  i dont what kinda car you have but people bang(hop) classics all the time so thats no excuse 

if its built good enough shouldnt be worried about it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 14 2008, 11:57 PM~12431905
> *Um....no. I use to lay my frame but its raised up a little bit now. I dont need to drag my frame and waste money on fixing my classic car all the time. If I wanted to just burn money Id throw it in my fire place. If I had a cheap little truck then yeah Id be up for it...fuck it, right?
> *


should have read ur signature DUH 


nice lac :thumbsup:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

This apple juice is soooooooo good.

I think I've replied more to johns thread than, I have on layitlow in the 3 years I've been on this site.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

my first mazda and all of my mistakes

http://www.layitlow.com/members/mazdawgy/


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im just saying. 

Dont come in here saying "lowriders hate mini trucks because were LOWER then them", that shit isnt true. I hate some of them because there are those that are too cocky and think they are the shit just because they drag. Woopty fuckin doo. Ya dont like lowriders then gtfo of a lowrider forum.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2008, 12:16 AM~12432039
> *Im just saying.
> 
> Dont come in here saying "lowriders hate mini trucks because were LOWER then them", that shit isnt true. I hate some of them because there are those that are too cocky and think they are the shit just because they drag. Woopty fuckin doo. Ya dont like lowriders then gtfo of a lowrider forum.
> *


 


this site is called LAYITLOW not lowriders only and last i knew the prerequisite for LOWRIDERS is altered suspension to sit lower then stock 


so indeed if you dont like lowriders GTFO minitrucks are just as much a lowrider as a 64 impala 


read my signature


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2008, 02:16 AM~12432039
> *Im just saying.
> 
> Dont come in here saying "lowriders hate mini trucks because were LOWER then them", that shit isnt true. I hate some of them because there are those that are too cocky and think they are the shit just because they drag. Woopty fuckin doo. Ya dont like lowriders then gtfo of a lowrider forum.
> *





> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 02:19 AM~12432054
> *this site is called LAYITLOW    not lowriders only and last i knew the prerequisite for LOWRIDERS is  altered suspension to sit lower then stock
> so indeed if you dont like lowriders  GTFO  minitrucks are just as much a lowrider as a 64 impala
> read my signature
> *



Rev, does have a valid point. Not to take sides this forum does have a air suspension category. So therefore it is vice versa. I'm not even gonna start on the drama shit because highschool days are over. If you can't take a joke GTFO simple as that. Minitruckers bullshit with each other every day, how people talk about dragging and such is no different than lowriders. Tell each other to drop the balls and swing there shit.

Besides JRO it's not really nice to judge a hobby or a scene better yet. On what you think. Not ever person who drags is cocky. Seems like you got a thing against minitrucks or something. I can speak on alot of the minitruckers in louisville that almost all of them arn't worried about draggin, but rather to bullshit with each other have a great time at shows and just hanging out.

I got love for both sides of the story but come on now, It's only the internet quit taking the shit so serious. With that being said why I only spectate this site 90% of the time. There I'm done with my soap box.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 15 2008, 12:21 AM~12432065
> *Rev, does have a valid point. Not to take sides this forum does have a air suspension category. So therefore it is vice versa. I'm not even gonna start on the drama shit because highschool days are over. If you can't take a joke GTFO simple as that. Minitruckers bullshit with each other every day, how people talk about dragging and such is no different than lowriders. Tell each other to drop the balls and swing there shit.
> 
> Besides JRO it's not really nice to judge a hobby or a scene better yet. On what you think. Not ever person who drags is cocky. Seems like you got a thing against minitrucks or something. I can speak on alot of the minitruckers in louisville that almost all of them arn't worried about draggin, but rather to bullshit with each other have a great time at shows and just hanging out.
> ...



ive been on this site since 01 before that LRO ive been lowriding since i got my liscense and cut the coils in my first car that was 14 years ago ive had 5 lowriders RIDERS NOT SHOW CARS 2 minitrucks some 4x4's some hot rods ive been to all shows and bullshitted with all people from all makes of life 


my signature is what i have found to be 100% accurate 98% of the time


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

ya john knos i drag hes seen my gas tank...wooooooohoooooooooooo stinkin rite son ....opps i think im makin people angree


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Dec 15 2008, 01:12 AM~12432021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was going to say that lo :cheesy: but thats a good thing right? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda+Dec 15 2008, 01:21 AM~12432065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: u would out of no where go woooooohooooo lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2008, 11:05 PM~12440432
> *  :cheesy:
> *


 :0   :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

I wasn't expecting it to be so dead after the recent debate lol.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 05:25 AM~12443509
> *:0      :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  that was a good debate :biggrin: lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda+Dec 16 2008, 01:58 PM~12445678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tru but both seemed kinda one sided but o well its over


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 04:20 PM~12448604
> *i know i mean dammmmm
> tru but both seemed kinda one sided but o well its over
> *


x2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

how can i be one sided? ive had a few lowriders with juice myself


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im not gettin in on that debate i love both thats y i got both  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 11:00 PM~12451417
> *im not gettin in on that debate i love both thats y i got both    :biggrin:
> *


i like both too i like all cars which is why i cants tand 90% of "lowriders"


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

*BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


JACKETY JACK*


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

John start a topic on the mazda so we can whore it out, and we will leave this thread to the lowriders.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 03:26 AM~12453038
> *John start a topic on the mazda so we can whore it out, and we will leave this thread to the lowriders.
> *


i did like 3 days ago lol when i said i ws lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice new page :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 03:26 AM~12453038
> *John start a topic on the mazda so we can whore it out, and we will leave this thread to the lowriders.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=447303&st=20


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

minitruckers suck :biggrin: Now I hope I get this shit going again!!!hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 17 2008, 10:08 AM~12454041
> *minitruckers suck :biggrin:  Now I hope I get this shit going again!!!hahaha :biggrin:
> *



thats not very canadian of you whats that all aboot eh?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 17 2008, 09:42 AM~12454293
> *thats not very canadian of you whats that all aboot eh?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 17 2008, 11:08 AM~12454041
> *minitruckers suck :biggrin:  Now I hope I get this shit going again!!!hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll wait for JRO to tell us this is a lowrider only forum again. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 06:40 PM~12457977
> *I'll wait for JRO to tell us this is a lowrider only forum again. That was pretty funny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2008, 05:20 PM~12458352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: IS THAT UR CUTLASS ? :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 17 2008, 07:34 PM~12458494
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  IS THAT UR CUTLASS ?  :angry:
> *


yes  

garge is full dads 79 lic
moms explore


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2008, 05:35 PM~12458505
> *yes
> 
> garge is full dads 79 lic
> ...



shit do what ima do ..........buy one of those removable garages


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 06:40 PM~12457977
> *I'll wait for JRO to tell us this is a lowrider only forum again. That was pretty funny.
> *


If you wanna start shit with me dude you know where I live.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12458908
> *shit do what ima do ..........buy one of those removable garages
> *


i wana build a carport! :cheesy:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 17 2008, 09:33 PM~12459122
> *If you wanna start shit with me dude you know where I live.
> *


Jesus christ, take a fucking joke. 

Do me a favor go to google.com Search Sarcasm. Don't come at me all huffy and puffy because you attempted to get E thuggish and got called out on it. What you can dish shit out but can't take it ?

Have a nice day, your outta your mind if you think I'm gonna stoop to that kinda level homie, Sorry but I got more pride than that.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 09:18 PM~12459607
> *Jesus christ, take a fucking joke.
> 
> Do me a favor go to google.com Search Sarcasm. Don't come at me all huffy and puffy because you attempted to get E thuggish and got called out on it. What you can dish shit out but can't take it ?
> ...


 :0 got a point thou


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2008, 11:02 PM~12460743
> *:0  got a point thou
> *



I'm not sweating it, No biggie. I would never take the internet as far as being serious, To a point of being violent with someone. It's just stupid and childish...

Oh well. But ya I'm definatly in love with that color blue thats on the cutlass. I actually messaged you on mojo like a year or so ago asking about it...

Prolly hit curtis up @ Smart Shoppers about it when it comes time.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 11:06 PM~12460788
> *I'm not sweating it, No biggie. I would never take the internet as far as being serious, To a point of being violent with someone. It's just stupid and childish...
> 
> Oh well. But ya I'm definatly in love with that color blue thats on the cutlass. I actually messaged you on mojo like a year or so ago asking about it...
> ...


shit i though i told u ... its hok tru blue pearl


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

hok true blue pearl ...ahhh that meen u must be a lowrider then..i hate lowriders cause they think they can be the only ones on this site.... boats and hoes!!! :buttkick:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 17 2008, 10:06 PM~12460788
> *I'm not sweating it, No biggie. I would never take the internet as far as being serious, To a point of being violent with someone. It's just stupid and childish...
> 
> Oh well. But ya I'm definatly in love with that color blue thats on the cutlass. I actually messaged you on mojo like a year or so ago asking about it...
> ...


i spanked his ass in the louisville topic one time him and a bunch of guys i cant even remember over what they were all going to kick my ass including a certain mod from cinci on here 

i went to casper with a name tag on that year noone said shit in fact the mod from cinci canceled his plans and stayed home.


i tried to pay him a compliment and he came back with some dumbshit that fucking caddy he calls a classic when its one of the worse years they made 

:uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

lol Im not going to sit here and have internet battles. Ive been keeping quiet. I just laughed at Dave cause hes a goofy mofo that comes out of no where with random shit. I dont care if you dont like my Caddy. Not everyone will. Shit sometimes I dont even like it. Oh well. Carry on.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm still almost in shock you tryed to take this to a middle school level, meet me at the flag pole type stuff. Come on now, that comment just wasn't needed. No one threatened you. Don't come on here trying to get all e thuggish and shit this isn't 1999, were grown men.


Come on now how long have I known you what almost 4 years?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 02:19 AM~12432054
> *this site is called LAYITLOW    not lowriders only and last i knew the prerequisite for LOWRIDERS is  altered suspension to sit lower then stock
> so indeed if you dont like lowriders  GTFO  minitrucks are just as much a lowrider as a 64 impala
> read my signature
> *


My old school cost more than your new school, LOL J/P bro.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

When I was I went to Jefferson County High School this dude had a bad ass Nissan hardbody that I would've damn near traded the regal for. I almost bought a Dodge Dakota that laid frame on 20's also but it was ragged out. Cambo's s10 is sick as hell though, I don't hate minitrucks at all I like anything that is built right.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Damn JRO you did take it serious eh? Deleting me off myspace, WOW IM PISSED NOW WE CANT EVEN BE MYSPACE BUDDYS WTF!!!!!!!!!!

I KID I KID!!!! SARCASM


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2008, 05:50 AM~12463813
> *When I was I went to Jefferson County High School this dude had a bad ass Nissan hardbody that I would've damn near traded the regal for. I almost bought a Dodge Dakota that laid frame on 20's also but it was ragged out. Cambo's s10 is sick as hell though, I don't hate minitrucks at all I like anything that is built right.
> *


x2 thats exactly how i see it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

is it finally over? :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2008, 04:33 AM~12463803
> *My old school cost more than your new school, LOL J/P bro.
> *


ive got a goddamn old school cadillac farm  

i had a 61 impala project but ill admit it was way to much for me


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 18 2008, 07:06 PM~12468021
> *ive got a goddamn old school cadillac farm
> 
> i had a 61 impala project but ill admit it was way to much for me
> *


I'm messin with you bro. :biggrin: my old school isn't worth shit right now, the $2000 I paid for it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2008, 05:08 PM~12468042
> *I'm messin with you bro. :biggrin: my old school isn't worth shit right now, the $2000 I paid for it.
> *


im selling everything and buying a newer FWD caddy to daily while i finish the truck


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 18 2008, 06:09 PM~12468052
> *im selling everything and buying a newer FWD caddy to daily while i finish the truck
> *


 wat all u sellin?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 19 2008, 06:15 PM~12478872
> *you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.
> *


yea thats wat i believe... i dont care how many people hate my truck as long as i like it i dont care because its my truck and i kno there are millions of s10s runnin around but this one is my s10 and ive made the the truck the way i want it ...i still like older cars and trucks that actually have medal bodys on them better then all this junky plastic body cars runnin around that crack if u kick it


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12478872
> *you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.
> *


Yeah John thats why the 70's and 80's were so cool cause people were always trying outdo each other seeing who could come out with the wildest paint jobs and interiors and stuff like that. When I do come back out with one it will be strictly old skool with wild multi color paint and crush velvet interior. Man I miss that shit


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

People still do that but on a different level and style.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12478872
> *you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.
> *


wow ur like a "Yoda 4 lowriders" 



> _Originally posted by CAMbo35+Dec 20 2008, 04:16 AM~12481944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 19 2008, 09:15 PM~12478872
> *you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.
> *


I just like to give people shit bro, I remember the first car I ever seen dropped was an 80's monte. My cousin's b/f wanted a lowrider and didn't have the money for switches so my Pap cut the springs on it and that bitch sat real nice. I think Pap is the main reason I'm addicted to cars now. I was 6 or 7 when I fell in love with 64 Impala's. Also, I started getting my grandma to buy me lowrider mags when I was like 9 or 10. I envy you though I hope my daughter likes cars half as much as your kids.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 20 2008, 05:16 AM~12481944
> *yea thats wat i believe... i dont care how many people hate my truck as long as i like it i dont care because its my truck and i kno there are millions of s10s runnin around but this one is my s10 and ive made the the truck the way i want it ...i still like older cars and trucks  that actually have medal bodys on them better then all this junky plastic body cars runnin around that crack if u kick it
> *


Your ride is sick bro, I wouldn't mind rollin an S10 mini.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2008, 01:25 AM~12488000
> *I just like to give people shit bro, I remember the first car I ever seen dropped was an 80's monte. My cousin's b/f wanted a lowrider and didn't have the money for switches so my Pap cut the springs on it and that bitch sat real nice. I think Pap is the main reason I'm addicted to cars now. I was 6 or 7 when I fell in love with 64 Impala's. Also, I started getting my grandma to buy me lowrider mags when I was like 9 or 10. I envy you though I hope my daughter likes cars half as much as your kids.
> *


my first was a 70 mustang with cut springs back in 1980


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 20 2008, 02:57 PM~12484161
> *Yeah John thats why the 70's and 80's were so cool cause people were always trying outdo each other seeing who could come out with the wildest paint jobs and interiors and stuff like that. When I do come back out with one it will be strictly old skool with wild multi color paint and crush velvet interior. Man I miss that shit
> *


I know what you mean but we're old and memories are always better than when it actually happened. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 21 2008, 10:55 AM~12488785
> *my first was a 70 mustang with cut springs back in 1980
> *


It was probably about 88 when I seen my first lowrider, it was something that stuck in my head. I was a little bigger than my daughter is an I was hooked, I thought it was the coolest thing. My sister dated this little dude I hated that used to always have switches on his rides, I hated the fucker but loved his cars. He used to chill at Scrub City all the time. Everybody in the southend used to own a lowrider, these drug dealers that lived in our old apartment complex let me hit my first switch when I was real young. One of them had a purple 80's model 2 door impala.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2008, 09:38 AM~12489157
> *It was probably about 88 when I seen my first lowrider, it was something that stuck in my head. I was a little bigger than my daughter is an I was hooked, I thought it was the coolest thing. My sister dated this little dude I hated that used to always have switches on his rides, I hated the fucker but loved his cars. He used to chill at Scrub City all the time. Everybody in the southend used to own a lowrider, these drug dealers that lived in our old apartment complex let me hit my first switch when I was real young. One of them had a purple 80's model 2 door impala.
> *


Good God Jay and Scrub City. :biggrin: Who was it she dated? I knew most of the guys up there.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Gavin Goode, he was a nut rider I think...that's where he always got his hydros installed though. He used to always roll G-bodies...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nut riders :thumbsdown:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2008, 01:47 PM~12490454
> *Gavin Goode, he was a nut rider I think...that's where he always got his hydros installed though. He used to always roll G-bodies...
> *


The guy Jay had doing his installs Jim Givens didn't even do his own I did. He told Jay he knew how then would call me for advice. Gavin i knew but not very well.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 21 2008, 05:55 PM~12491166
> *The guy Jay had doing his installs Jim Givens didn't even do his own I did. He told Jay he knew how then would call me for advice. Gavin i knew but not very well.
> *


Who had the huge 4 door Lincoln that was juiced? I think the guy might have lived next door to the shop too. That thing was badass.


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

this is a hell of a build topic everyone gets on here and bitches for days at a time and where are the progress pics. i know you been doin some kind of work on that thing tommy.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Dec 21 2008, 08:40 PM~12492519
> *this is a hell of a build topic everyone gets on here and bitches for days at a time and where are the progress pics. i know you been doin some kind of work on that thing tommy.
> *


Guess you havent really read anything. lol


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

1 Person was bitching. Not everyone.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 21 2008, 06:55 PM~12491166
> *The guy Jay had doing his installs Jim Givens didn't even do his own I did. He told Jay he knew how then would call me for advice. Gavin i knew but not very well.
> *


I seen Gavin about 6 years ago and he told me he got stabbed like 17 times or something coming out of Bar of Louisville or something. Fucker raised his shirt up and looked like swiss cheese. He was a prick though, probably ran his smart mouth to somebody and they took care of his ass.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 21 2008, 11:04 PM~12494164
> *1 Person was bitching. Not everyone.
> *


Just let it go dude... seriously.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 22 2008, 05:02 PM~12499919
> *Just let it go dude... seriously.
> *


Coming from someone who tried to entice me into a fight? Your 27 years old, that shit caught my way off guard.

I'll let it go from this thread just for johns sake.

For the record JRO, I've never shit talked you and I expect the same. Think about it, if you have some shit to say come to me about it. I'm not hard to find. (NO I AM NOT HINTING AT A FIGHT, Were not in middle school)


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY LIL BRO SUPA AND THESE NUMB NUTS FIGHITNG ON HIS THREAD :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 19 2008, 06:15 PM~12478872
> *you kids are goofy none of you know what lowriders minis and customs are about. Its not about the age of the car or how low you sit or the colors. Its an art form to express yourself.
> *


finally someone who makes since :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Dec 21 2008, 03:25 AM~12488000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NO WAY!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 21 2008, 08:07 PM~12492226
> *Who had the huge 4 door Lincoln that was juiced? I think the guy might have lived next door to the shop too. That thing was badass.
> *


dad said he dont know :0


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 05:40 AM~12505951
> *TTT FOR MY LIL BRO SUPA AND THESE NUMB NUTS FIGHITNG ON HIS THREAD :angry:
> *



Please explain to me who's fighting? Please do. Not trying to be a asshole but please review the situation here before you make a reply like this.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 23 2008, 10:58 PM~12513427
> *Please explain to me who's fighting? Please do. Not trying to be a asshole but please review the situation here before you make a reply like this.
> *


just drop it this is Johns build not off topic i con't care who's saying what to who but it needs to stop. Merry Christmas and remember what it stands for.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 24 2008, 11:15 AM~12516104
> *just drop it this is Johns build not off topic i con't care who's saying what to who but it needs to stop. Merry Christmas and remember what it stands for.
> *


 :0 i dont think u have ever called me john except when im in trouble! :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Dec 24 2008, 09:15 AM~12516104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its bad when they call by first name :ugh: its even worse when they call you by your whole name hno: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

he gets mad if i call him Tommy,he gets mad if i call him John. Teenagers :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 26 2008, 07:40 AM~12529665
> *he gets mad if i call him Tommy,he gets mad if i call him John. Teenagers :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

John, I'm about to buy my DSLR when you gonna let me shoot the cutlass?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Dec 26 2008, 01:43 AM~12528814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit dont say tommy! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 28 2008, 03:32 PM~12544344
> *John, I'm about to buy my DSLR when you gonna let me shoot the cutlass?
> *


im not to happy with cutlass right now but i still love it i got some old fenders thou! :cheesy: and when we going to go get some parts! i txted u but no reply


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 29 2008, 10:14 PM~12556547
> *im not to happy with cutlass right now but i still love it i got some old fenders thou!  :cheesy:  and when we going to go get some parts! i txted u but no reply
> *


HEY TOMMY.......JOHN..........SUAPFLY........WHATS WRONG WIFF UR CUTLASS ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 30 2008, 12:16 AM~12556575
> *HEY TOMMY.......JOHN..........SUAPFLY........WHATS WRONG WIFF UR CUTLASS ?
> *


i got in 2 somw accedentd and motir is knockin and startin to see alot of surface rust and hydros are fuckin up jus kinda lettin me down i still love it thou


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 31 2008, 01:22 AM~12567111
> *i got in 2 somw accedentd and motir is knockin and startin to see alot of surface rust and hydros are fuckin up jus kinda lettin me down i still love it thou
> *


how much?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 31 2008, 02:47 AM~12567269
> *how much?
> *


haha no lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

good lookin cutlass man... going to be at casper?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Jan 4 2009, 12:03 PM~12600771
> *good lookin cutlass man... going to be at casper?
> *


nah not this year im going to try to have something for 2010 thou :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 o and the cuty has 14s now :0


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 03:30 PM~12602150
> *nah not this year im going to try to have something for 2010 thou  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 03:33 PM~12602161
> *:0 o and the cuty has 14s  now :0
> *


:thumbsdown: and i thought you was a 13inch rim guy, man i was so wrong about you, you bastard..i hate you.....




















j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 4 2009, 08:04 PM~12604457
> *:thumbsdown: and i thought you was a 13inch rim guy, man i was so wrong about you, you bastard..i hate you.....
> j/k  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahah atleast its mutal lol ur my homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

so u got 13 inch tires for sale then?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

he tore up all the 13 and now has my 14 on it :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 08:41 PM~12604900
> *hahah atleast its mutal lol ur my homie lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 4 2009, 08:59 PM~12605148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i jus ran out of 13s so now i got 14s lol i got like 3 torn up rims in my room


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 03:33 PM~12602161
> *:0 o and the cuty has 14s  now :0
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 11:02 PM~12606768
> *no lol
> 
> yea i jus ran out of 13s so now i got 14s lol i got like 3 torn up rims in my room
> *



Put 18s on it and body drop it now.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 5 2009, 01:12 PM~12610752
> *Put 18s on it and body drop it now.
> *



:nosad: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 5 2009, 06:43 AM~12609292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed even thou i been thinkin about a set for winter :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

u know these would look great polished up on ur cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Jan 5 2009, 10:01 PM~12616031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all snap there they are! the SF looks sick on top of the block damm i wish i had a some money wat are they 3/8s?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 5 2009, 02:26 PM~12611430
> *:0
> im srry! i ran out of 13s
> 
> *


Well quit messin them up retard!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Jan 5 2009, 10:01 PM~12616031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those are nice.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 6 2009, 04:49 AM~12619902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea who actualy makes em or are they full superfly


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 6 2009, 09:44 AM~12621080
> *i was trying not to!  :biggrin:
> 
> yea who actualy makes em or are they full superfly
> *


they r superfly, i think it was a hydro shop n ohio, yeah there 3/8, but iv never cn pressure ports as big as the ones on these n my life. i also have one motor end cap that has the s/f logo on it also


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i really wana pick these up off ur hands! lol  pm a price and we can see wat i can do


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:  :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2009, 01:33 PM~12602161
> *:0 o and the cuty has 14s  now :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: U LETTING HER DOWN FUCKNG WIFF THAT TRUCK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Jan 5 2009, 11:01 PM~12616031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sure


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 9 2009, 09:44 PM~12657082
> *:twak:  :twak:  U LETTING HER DOWN FUCKNG WIFF THAT TRUCK
> *


once i get the frame and everthing 13s for sure homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2009, 05:17 PM~12694597
> *once i get the frame and everthing 13s for sure homie
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 17 2009, 03:02 PM~12733246
> *
> *


theres a smile lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice vid buddy, but who ever picked the music sucks on donkey balls :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 PM~12764675
> *nice vid buddy, but who ever picked the music sucks on donkey balls :biggrin:
> *


maybe u jus like different music then me and if its not ur way automaticly its gay to u .... maybe ur the gay one that likes donkey dick instead of balls who knows


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 21 2009, 11:42 PM~12777887
> *maybe u jus like different music then me and if its not ur way automaticly its gay to u .... maybe ur the gay one that likes donkey dick instead of balls who knows
> *














damn tommy im sorry gossssssssssssh!!!!!!!!











:uh:  :scrutinize: :rant: :biggrin: ...lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 20 2009, 07:03 PM~12764675
> *nice vid buddy, but who ever picked the music sucks on donkey balls :biggrin:
> *


I picked the song :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 22 2009, 07:32 AM~12780154
> *I picked the song  :tears:
> *


:0 well then i guess that means ....j/k :  :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i dunno why u'd have trouble finding 13's????? 13's can be found anywhere here...even les schaub can get them *sp


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 22 2009, 05:05 PM~12783800
> *i dunno why u'd have trouble finding 13's????? 13's can be found anywhere here...even les schaub can get them *sp
> *


huh? wat u mean finding 13s no i jus bent enought of em i ran out so i went to dads 14s till summer i have 6 13s and 3 are bent or flat tires so i jus got 14s till i get new ones


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 22 2009, 12:20 AM~12778433
> *damn tommy im sorry gossssssssssssh!!!!!!!!
> :uh:    :scrutinize:  :rant: :biggrin: ...lol
> *


 :biggrin: i forgive u :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 22 2009, 07:32 AM~12780154
> *I picked the song  :tears:
> *


this is true lol


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

how the fuck are you bending up your rims so much?? i've rode 13's in cali for over 8 yrs and never bent one dayum rim..wtf u doing to bend these rims?


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

thatz the new thing you gonna see at lo-lo- showz hooked up go-cartz now only if you can fab some 7 in. spoke rimz :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 22 2009, 05:25 PM~12783989
> *how the fuck are you bending up your rims so much?? i've rode 13's in cali for over 8 yrs and never bent one dayum rim..wtf u doing to bend these rims?
> *


he is running over turtles and possums


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 22 2009, 04:12 PM~12784465
> *he is running over turtles and possums
> *


potholes and curbs :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 22 2009, 05:25 PM~12783989
> *how the fuck are you bending up your rims so much?? i've rode 13's in cali for over 8 yrs and never bent one dayum rim..wtf u doing to bend these rims?
> *


ok well u must not of read some of the first pages lol i live out in the country were the rodes arnt that good even when there new and over old bridges and stuff water fill in pot holes and i bent on real bad that way and i had a lil fender bender and messed another one up like that and one rim has brand new tire with a slit in it jus country roads mainly lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 22 2009, 06:05 PM~12784405
> *thatz the new thing you gonna see at lo-lo- showz hooked up go-cartz now only if you can fab some 7 in. spoke rimz :biggrin:
> *


man i was lookin today at school at some 8 by 8 inch square metal chunck like i can see some rims! lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 22 2009, 06:12 PM~12784465
> *he is running over turtles and possums
> *


im not that big of a hill BILLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0  :cheesy:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2009, 04:42 PM~12784767
> *man i was lookin today at school at some 8 by 8 inch square metal chunck like i can see some rims! lol
> *


some 8 in spokes and a rag top lol :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 20 2009, 10:03 PM~12764675
> *nice vid buddy, but who ever picked the music sucks on donkey balls :biggrin:
> *


sounds like Rehab to me.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 7 2009, 09:59 AM~13207968
> *sounds like Rehab to me.
> *


yuppp lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 7 2009, 07:59 AM~13207968
> *sounds like Rehab to me.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 8 2009, 10:49 AM~13215460
> *:angry:
> *


I'm not crazy about them either, they're playing Headliner's Thursday though.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

OOOOOO SNAP IM BACK!! uploadin pics now!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

put a new battery in after sitin for half a year and started right up and now i need to clean and work!!



























NEW A ARMS!


















tell me wat u think


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn i thought u gave up :biggrin: ....Glad to see ya back


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 18 2010, 06:41 PM~17229676
> *Damn i thought u gave up :biggrin: ....Glad to see ya back
> *



x2 :0 

good to see you on here again


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Apr 18 2010, 06:41 PM~17229676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha thanks guys im glad to b back


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD FLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 18 2010, 08:14 PM~17230335
> *LOOKIN GOOD FLY
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 18 2010, 08:14 PM~17230335
> *LOOKIN GOOD FLY
> *


hey i think i added u up on myspace also lol wats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 18 2010, 07:40 PM~17231334
> *hey i think i added u up on myspace also lol wats good homie  :biggrin:
> *


YEP LIL FROMM ON MYSPACE, THE CUUTY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE EXTENDEDS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 18 2010, 11:44 PM~17233048
> *YEP LIL FROMM ON MYSPACE, THE CUUTY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE EXTENDEDS ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro there not extended thou jus impala ones drilled ou for g body ball joint
it gives it. A nice look thou and its like a 1.5 inch extention prtty much I'm suppose to meet up with jeff for some new goodies today


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

And btw bro u ever need and help figuein something out or jus need help jus let me no I'm always down to help out another homie.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 04:55 AM~17234623
> *Thanks bro there not extended thou jus impala ones drilled ou for g body ball joint
> it gives it. A nice look thou and its like a 1.5 inch extention prtty much I'm suppose to meet up with jeff for some new goodies today
> *


OH COOL


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well......... dont keep us in suspence. What kind of goodies did you get today????

Welcome back by the way. Good to see you gettin back in the game.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 19 2010, 05:23 PM~17239201
> *OH COOL
> *


hey ya and wat u play on x box live?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 19 2010, 05:38 PM~17239343
> *Well.........  dont keep us in suspence. What kind of goodies did you get today????
> 
> Welcome back by the way. Good to see you gettin back in the game.
> *


  as normal jeffrey didnt come though today hopefully tomorrw and ill have pics  and thanks how u been?


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Been good man. I talked to your pops a couple weeks ago. I hope to see you guys out this year. I've been workin on the Impala, gathering parts. I just bought a nice freashly rebuilt 305 for it. Already has a little chrome on it but I gotta dress it up a little more


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 03:45 PM~17239400
> *hey ya and wat u play on x box live?
> *


WELL I PLAY AT MY FRIENDS CRIB. BUT I PLAY CALL OF DUTY MW 2, MIDNIGHT CLUB LA, AND LOTS MORE, HOPEFULLY I CAN GET THE NEW BAD COMPANY 2 SOON :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Car Club: Ground BasicS c.c.?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Bad company is dope as heck its not as good when it come to gun play as MW2 nut bad company drivin tanks is insane awesome!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 05:55 PM~17239501
> *Car Club: Ground BasicS c.c.?
> 
> *


haha it was a good club till like 4 of the guys sold there cars i forgot to get ride of that im jus seeing whos out there now and whos cool to kick it with


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wat got me into the game  dads old skool lowriders


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 04:58 PM~17239530
> *haha it was a good club till like 4 of the guys sold there cars i forgot to get ride of that im jus seeing whos out there now and whos cool to kick it with
> *


i thought you and dolle were in lux? looks like im late on the news :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 06:00 PM~17239549
> *i thought you and dolle were in lux? looks like im late on the news  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whoaaa way late ya lux got aww messed up dolle has always been in lower impressions we always tired to get him in while i was in it but good thing he didnt i miss being in a good car club thou


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 05:02 PM~17239557
> *whoaaa way late ya lux got aww messed up dolle has always been in lower impressions we always tired to get him in while i was in it but good thing he didnt i miss being in a good car club thou
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 06:03 PM~17239569
> *
> *


  so wat u been up to bro?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW HOW LONG AGO WERE THOSE TAKEN?? 70S??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17239642
> *WOW HOW LONG AGO WERE THOSE TAKEN?? 70S??
> *


haha 80s dad use to one of the OG hoppers around here were u get 14 inchs u were doing big numbers lol and now im cutlass can do that second hit lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 04:20 PM~17239707
> *haha 80s dad use to one of the OG hoppers around here were u get 14 inchs u were doing big numbers lol and now im cutlass can do that second hit lol
> *


LOL, HE HAD SOME SWANGAS ON IT TOO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17239715
> *LOL, HE HAD SOME SWANGAS ON IT TOO
> *


haha i know hes new car his 79 mark V is freakin dope as heck u seen its build up? im almost done with the rack and well be ready to cruise it some!! btw wat are u tryin to build bro?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17239743
> *haha i know hes new car his 79 mark V is freakin dope as heck u seen its build up?  im almost done with the rack and well be ready to cruise it some!! btw wat are u tryin to build bro?
> *


WELL IM ONLY 15 AND IM TRYING TO GET MY GRANDPAS 92 SONOMA, THEN JUICE IT FOR THE SUMMER THEN IN THE WINTER BUILD UP SOME MONEY FOR A WRAPPED FRAME THEN WHERE EVER I END UP AFTER THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

haha thats way to do it i got the cutty when i was 16 then built it up and finally drove it when i was 18 and always rember build dont buy cause then u can say u did it  if u ever need any help let me no man :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont think i posted these but this is wat we got on fathers day


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 06:25 PM~17239743
> *haha i know hes new car his 79 mark V is freakin dope as heck u seen its build up?  im almost done with the rack and well be ready to cruise it some!! btw wat are u tryin to build bro?
> *


So update his post and show us the freakin pics  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I gotta find it first his topic is buried


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

how many 14s you got??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 20 2010, 12:44 PM~17248781
> *I gotta find it first his topic is buried
> *


I BUMPED IT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 20 2010, 03:23 PM~17249148
> *I BUMPED IT
> *


thanks bro ya it needs a update


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 20 2010, 04:45 PM~17250921
> *thanks bro ya it needs a update
> *


YEA IT NEEDED A LIL SOMETHING


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

whats good sweet build homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502+Apr 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17251939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro it still has a longg way to go :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 21 2010, 06:11 PM~17262554
> *thanks Chrise wat u been up 2
> 
> Thanks bro it still has a longg way to go  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to get the regal to where i can atleast drive it


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Apr 21 2010, 05:54 PM~17262989
> *tryin to get the regal to where i can atleast drive it
> *


HIT ME UP BRO, I CAN HELP THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17262554
> *thanks Chrise wat u been up 2
> 
> Thanks bro it still has a longg way to go  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE IN DUE TIME MINES HAS A WAYS TO GO AS WELL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502+Apr 21 2010, 07:54 PM~17262989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know bro im jus called its ready to cruise again but im ready to swing it so jus tryin to get all the expensive stuff out of the way so ill be able to take it off the frame this winter :0 :0 and ur right all in time  :biggrin: u juice urs yet?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Apr 19 2010, 06:51 PM~17239472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep buying EA GAMES!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

haha dont hate russ i needed something to do during winter :biggrin:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

nice ride. how long did it take you to put in the your dro's? was it slow or quick with only 4 batts? how low does your car sit?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Apr 22 2010, 05:59 PM~17273480
> *nice ride. how long did it take you to put in the your dro's? was it slow or quick with only 4 batts? how low does your car sit?
> *


it took about a week to put hydros in that includes buildin the rack wiring hoses everything and it quick me and dad were playin around today and got 20 inchs and thats with 1 ton springs with 6 turns and itll go low on front and back but i got impala a arms on the front but itll do clean 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 22 2010, 12:59 PM~17271787
> *keep buying EA GAMES!!!!!!
> *


HEY RUSS ILL SELL YOU MY MODERN WARFARE 2 FOR CHEAP


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 22 2010, 08:03 PM~17275712
> *HEY RUSS ILL SELL YOU MY MODERN WARFARE 2 FOR CHEAP
> *


AND THE NEW JUST CAUSE 2 THAT CAME OUT LIKE A MONTH AGO


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 25 2010, 05:30 PM~17297053
> *AND THE NEW JUST CAUSE 2 THAT CAME OUT LIKE A MONTH AGO
> *


that game was dope for like 2 days then it was


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 25 2010, 03:31 PM~17297060
> *that game was dope for like 2 days then it was
> *


I LIKE IT BUT IT SUCKS PLAYING IT OVER AND OVER DAY AFTER DAY, BUT IM LOVIN THE HUGE MAP :biggrin: ITS MORE OF A GAME YOU PLAY WHEN YOURE BORED


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 25 2010, 05:36 PM~17297089
> *I LIKE IT BUT IT SUCKS PLAYING IT OVER AND OVER DAY AFTER DAY, BUT IM LOVIN THE HUGE MAP :biggrin: ITS MORE OF A GAME YOU PLAY WHEN YOURE BORED
> *


kinda like san andreas was :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=508762&hl= heres my buildup


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

put a new battery in after sitin for half a year and started right up and now i need to clean and work!!

























NEW A ARMS!


















tell me wat u think


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17298335
> *put a new battery in after sitin for half a year and started right up and now i need to clean and work!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 22 2010, 05:04 PM~17272427
> *haha dont hate russ i needed something to do during winter  :biggrin:
> *



im not hating......BUY MORE EA GAMES!!!!!! HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 22 2010, 11:03 PM~17275712
> *HEY RUSS ILL SELL YOU MY MODERN WARFARE 2 FOR CHEAP
> *



NO i already have that game.......JUST BUY MORE EA GAMES!!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17305289
> *NO i already have that game.......JUST BUY MORE EA GAMES!!!!!!!
> *


why u workin for em?! :0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 26 2010, 04:29 PM~17307920
> *why u workin for em?!  :0
> *


 :yes: Russ has worked for EA games for a while now.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 26 2010, 05:12 PM~17308342
> *:yes:  Russ has worked for EA games for a while now.
> *


holy shit i never knew that doin wat thou designin or jus playin?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17308347
> *holy shit i never knew that doin wat thou designin or jus playin?
> *



nothing cool........just warehouse work......hurry up and buy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2010, 05:15 PM~17308368
> *nothing cool........just warehouse work......hurry up and buy
> *


make a new MOH and i will glady!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17298335
> *put a new battery in after sitin for half a year and started right up and now i need to clean and work!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn Supafly, you put in work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 26 2010, 06:09 PM~17308886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck ya im tryin homie :biggrin: now i jus need to get it to ur level! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 22 2010, 05:00 PM~17274113
> *it took about a week to put hydros in that includes buildin the rack wiring hoses everything and it quick me and dad were playin around today and got 20 inchs and thats with 1 ton springs with 6 turns and itll go low on front and back but i got impala a arms on the front but itll do clean 3 wheel  :biggrin:
> *


wat stuff did u have to remove from the motor to install the front cylinders? your's was a 307 right?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Apr 26 2010, 11:18 PM~17312891
> *wat stuff did u have to remove from the motor to install the front cylinders? your's was a 307 right?
> *


ya and jus thous leather peaces on theinner fenders and cut the a arm a lil


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice cutlass I have an 87 that looks similar to yours :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Apr 27 2010, 11:39 AM~17317290
> *Nice cutlass I have an 86 that looks similar to yours :biggrin:
> *


Hopefuly urs got t tops thou :0. And ill have to check it out


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17318056
> *Hopefuly urs got t tops thou  :0. And ill have to check it out
> *


oh shit :0 damn whats up homie haven't seen you on here in a while  shit how you been, i finally got some 13's on my monte you should check it out


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> Hopefuly urs got t tops thou :0. And ill have to check it out
> I wish it was a t top but its not me and my club just finished putting a wraped frame under it but I have a before pic on a flat :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> > Hopefuly urs got t tops thou :0. And ill have to check it out
> > I wish it was a t top but its not me and my club just finished putting a wraped frame under it but I have a before pic on a flat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> holyy crapp it is jus like mine!


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 26 2010, 09:19 PM~17312910
> *ya and jus thous leather peaces on theinner fenders and cut the a arm a lil
> *


did u tack the reverse cup to the spring? and the donut on top? how did u put the front cylinders, is it coil under? so just the coil sits wehre the original spring was?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Apr 27 2010, 11:26 PM~17325251
> *did u tack the reverse cup to the spring? and the donut on top? how did u put the front cylinders, is it coil under? so just the coil sits wehre the original spring was?
> *


do i didnt tac it and ya jus coil under and jus were it normal sits


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

B.Y.B baby! get some yay ya :0


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> :biggrin: will got my paycheck thursday spent it on friday :0 and still had to have dad help me a little  but we got a whole lot of thanks to my family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

did u have to worry about the gas lines when you were cuttin with the torch? do your cylinders hit anything on top cuz of all the wiring? i need to asasp cuz im doin the front today!!!
[/quote]


nope and jus be careful for lines when cutting so u dont have to worry about cutin anything jus watch ur flame


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Apr 29 2010, 03:35 PM~17342626
> *:wave:
> *


wats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

whats up man! car is lookin good. tell ur parents me and samantha said hey, and are we all gonna kick it at back bumper bash again this year?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Apr 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17344714
> *whats up man! car is lookin good. tell ur parents me and samantha said hey, and are we all gonna kick it at back bumper bash again this year?
> *


hell ya u know it im tryin to jus make sure the cutty is 100 percent ready :biggrin: and ill tell em


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THE CUTTY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE FAT WHITES ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17345891
> *THE CUTTY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE FAT WHITES ON IT :biggrin:
> *


ya but they were a painnnnn to replace and find  i miss them


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 30 2010, 07:42 PM~17354680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that reminds me i had the doubledown i think its called the one with chicken as bunns with cheese and bacon it was amazin! :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 1 2010, 05:45 AM~17358123
> *that reminds me i had the doubledown i think its called the one with chicken as bunns with cheese and bacon it was amazin!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I THOUGHT IVE SEEN ALL THE CUTTY BUILDS ON HERE BUT I MISSED THIS ONE. NICE JOB MAN, LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> > Hopefuly urs got t tops thou :0. And ill have to check it out
> > I wish it was a t top but its not me and my club just finished putting a wraped frame under it but I have a before pic on a flat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> good lookin ride :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 1 2010, 04:43 PM~17360627
> *I THOUGHT IVE SEEN ALL THE CUTTY BUILDS ON HERE BUT I MISSED THIS ONE. NICE JOB MAN, LOOKS GOOD.
> *


Thanks homie had to dig my buildup out of the fourms it was hidden but now its back cause I'm about toredo a lot :biggrin: !


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+May 3 2010, 01:20 AM~17370413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie I hope I can get it to the same level as ur at :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@May 2 2010, 11:20 PM~17370413
> *good lookin ride :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks i just need paint know :biggrin:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

What up :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+May 3 2010, 03:14 PM~17374917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup :biggrin:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Its just time to redo it all I got the hard part out of the way so now its paint after the summer is over I want to cruise it until then :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@May 3 2010, 03:51 PM~17375288
> *Its just time to redo it all I got the hard part out of the way so now its paint after the summer is over I want to cruise it until then :biggrin:
> *


Ya I feel ya there that's kinda my plan


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Havent seen this topic in a while. I thought you went to mini trucks :dunno:. stripes look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17378294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WHUT YOU DO TO THE LIGHTS?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+May 4 2010, 10:43 AM~17385810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue dots :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Tommy , you still got those block hugger headers man? Let me know cause if so I need to get off my ass and sell some parts to make some cash to buy em.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 4 2010, 02:21 PM~17387897
> *Hey Tommy , you still got those block hugger headers man?  Let me know cause if so I need to get off my ass and sell some parts  to make some cash to buy em.
> *


already sold em  srry homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

putt a ton of work in today :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Finshed weldin today and srry not postin pics till its first show then ill post me buildin everything :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










































:biggrin: i got it done but not postin yet :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 12 2010, 06:45 AM~17463643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKES DOPE!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks homie got in done in 3 days


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I spotted something for your pops yesterday, I was just riding and spotted it...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 12 2010, 03:08 PM~17466942
> *I spotted something for your pops yesterday, I was just riding and spotted it...
> 
> 
> ...


Damm actual my brother might like that to :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE TIEDOWNS :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 12 2010, 04:04 PM~17467370
> *NICE TIEDOWNS  :biggrin:
> *


hahha ya they turned out pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

What up fool! lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I liked the trunk before. Looks cluttered now noob. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin+May 13 2010, 03:22 PM~17479036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda I jus got tires of the setup and wanted something new but also wanted more batts so I don't have to charge themm all the time


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17467241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie :biggrin: Im running about the same but just 2 more batterys


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 12 2010, 01:08 PM~17466942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where's the spare tire going to be at


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87+May 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17482496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well seeing how ur car has enough room in the trunk to hide 100 messicans ill put it back there :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 13 2010, 07:21 PM~17482838
> *I got 2 more to add eventually  :0. And thanks homie
> 
> Well seeing how ur car has enough room in the trunk to hide 100 messicans ill put it back there :cheesy:
> *


spellcheck Mexicans


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 13 2010, 09:23 PM~17482854
> *spellcheck  Mexicans
> *


I didn't wana sound racist havnt u read that topic? Its all messicans in arizona watch out its funny and I got some crazzzzy ass news :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> I didn't wana sound racist havnt u read that topic? Its all messicans in arizona watch out its funny and I got some crazzzzy ass news :biggrin:
> [/quo
> aren't you on a date?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> > I didn't wana sound racist havnt u read that topic? Its all messicans in arizona watch out its funny and I got some crazzzzy ass news :biggrin:
> > [/quo
> > aren't you on a date?
> 
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 13 2010, 10:01 PM~17482659
> *I like it where is it at
> *


right off 480 (Cedar Grove Road), project lincolns are fairly cheap, the parts are what gets you.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

NEED TO GET SOME PICS OF THE NEWLY PAINTED 13S :biggrin: NICE BY THE WAY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17491195
> *NEED TO GET SOME PICS OF THE NEWLY PAINTED 13S :biggrin: NICE BY THE WAY
> *


 :0 i dont no wat ones ur talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 12 2010, 01:08 PM~17466942
> *I spotted something for your pops yesterday, I was just riding and spotted it...
> 
> 
> ...


i know where that is :biggrin: it dont look like its in to bad of shape.john if you wanna look at it call me its like 15 min from my house if you go through the river bottome


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@May 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17495011
> *i know where that is :biggrin:  it dont look like its in to bad of shape.john if you wanna look at it call me its like 15 min from my house if you go through the river bottome
> *


that would be dope to have :cheesy: maybe justin will ride with me to go see it :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@May 15 2010, 12:11 AM~17495011
> *i know where that is :biggrin:  it dont look like its in to bad of shape.john if you wanna look at it call me its like 15 min from my house if you go through the river bottome
> *


yeah, I can't think of the name of the turn off of 480 but I could show you in. There was a red 64 with a white top in a field right behind where the lincoln is.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Smacked bumper 2 times in a roll today :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:06 PM~17528408
> *lookin good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

i know where a plaque is for sell


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:08 PM~17528448
> *i know where a plaque is for sell
> *


were :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

lonnie got a big one for sell


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:10 PM~17528471
> *lonnie got a big one for sell
> *


how much??


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

he was askin 130 but u might be able to talk him down


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:11 PM~17528483
> *he was askin 130 but u might be able to talk him down
> *


ya it be dope to have i need one :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

here is his number its 502 335 7841


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

now if he still has it, that knocks another 5off them a arms right,lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:15 PM~17528541
> *now if he still has it, that knocks another 5off them a arms right,lol :biggrin:
> *


it would if i could afforad it right now tryin to get done for BBB is breakin bank


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

i wont make it probley money is tight, but i do need those arms


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17528591
> *i wont make it probley money is tight, but i do need those arms
> *


ya trust me its going to help out the car it well be 30 dollars worth


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

im glad to help a fellow homie out, cant wait to see da cutty in person :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17532204
> *im glad to help a fellow homie out, cant wait to see da cutty in person :biggrin:
> *


hahha u well soon i cant wait to have it out then see wat it can truly do i got it to hit bumper at 48 volts with the old 3/8s pump cant wait tp see all 8 to the fatboy :cheesy:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cant wit to see the cutty !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@May 18 2010, 10:37 PM~17534379
> *Cant wit to see the cutty !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie urs goinng be out :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 19 2010, 12:47 PM~17541242
> *Thanks homie urs goinng be out  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@May 20 2010, 07:18 AM~17549183
> *Hopefully!!!
> *


i doubt ill drive mine no insurance yet


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 20 2010, 06:17 AM~17549391
> *i doubt ill drive mine no insurance yet
> *


WELL WHEN YOU GOT IT INSURED YOU SHOULD DRIVE IT TO SCHOOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17554917
> *WELL WHEN YOU GOT IT INSURED YOU SHOULD DRIVE IT TO SCHOOL
> *


Bro I'm gonna swing it in the parkin lot :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Got new rims thanks to lee :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+May 19 2010, 06:45 PM~17544613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: MAKE SURE IM OUT THERE FIRST


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 03:50 PM~17571423
> *:wow:
> 
> :cheesy: MAKE SURE IM OUT THERE FIRST
> *


I will lol probly be next year thou cause if I'm gonna do it I'm going big lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 22 2010, 01:57 PM~17571461
> *I will lol probly be next year thou cause if I'm gonna do it I'm going big lol :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: HOPEFULLY BY THEN ILL HAVE A LIL SOMETHING TO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 04:01 PM~17571480
> *:cheesy: HOPEFULLY BY THEN ILL HAVE A LIL SOMETHING TO HOP :biggrin:
> *


Haha have a lil school call out in the parkin lot :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 22 2010, 02:05 PM~17571508
> *Haha have a lil school call out in the parkin lot  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

As long as I got a frame under it. Its on broski :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 22 2010, 02:57 PM~17571783
> *As long as I got a frame under it. Its on broski  :cheesy:
> *


OK, ILL HOLD YOU TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 10:36 PM~17573665
> *OK, ILL HOLD YOU TO IT :biggrin:
> *


Haha good cause if the cutty breaks I always got the dodge :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 23 2010, 01:34 AM~17575402
> *Haha good cause if the cutty breaks I always got the dodge  :0
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 23 2010, 06:57 PM~17579211
> *TRUE :biggrin:
> *


i could get the cutty out before end of school if i had insurance


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Messed with the setup still got it wired down to 48 and it got a few more inchs outta it also instaled the radio subs and amp so I think its jus aout ready to show :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 25 2010, 04:43 AM~17596425
> *Messed with the setup still got it wired down to 48 and it got a few more inchs outta it also instaled the radio subs and amp so I think its jus aout ready to show  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wats up homie :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:drama: :naughty:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

post 8000 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 26 2010, 01:15 PM~17611724
> *post 8000  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


POST 1,405


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17612229
> *POST 1,405
> 
> *


Ur catchin up :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  im tired but ill make it out tomorrow :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

time to finsh the front pump :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 31 2010, 08:28 AM~17652770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 4 2010, 12:51 PM~17695632
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!
> *


thanks bro i think she cleans up nice :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i need a frame


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17710888
> *i need a frame
> *


pull a part bro, I seen a brown 80's cutty a week or so ago there.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 31 2010, 10:28 AM~17652770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that license plate for my collection :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17713442
> *i need that license plate for my collection :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jun 6 2010, 11:53 PM~17713168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spyin :angry: 



And on a side note my dodge is for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545450


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 7 2010, 04:11 PM~17718153
> *I though they didn't sell frames?
> Haha we got a few more u want me post pics?
> 
> ...


FRAME - FULL (BARE) $130.69 that's from their site.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 7 2010, 01:11 PM~17718153
> *Spyin  :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17720881
> *FRAME - FULL (BARE)  $130.69 that's from their site.
> *


dam thats kinda high


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 7 2010, 08:46 PM~17721057
> *:no:
> *


yaya ill see u at the monkey bars punk! :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 7 2010, 08:00 PM~17722044
> *yaya ill see u at the monkey bars punk!  :0
> *


NO THATS BOBS LINE.......STEALER :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 7 2010, 10:45 PM~17722678
> *NO THATS BOBS LINE.......STEALER :biggrin:
> *


actualy he stole it from rev chuck


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 8 2010, 05:25 AM~17725352
> *actualy he stole it from rev chuck
> *


 :wow:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 7 2010, 06:31 PM~17720881
> *FRAME - FULL (BARE)  $130.69 that's from their site.
> *


plus you gotta pull it out :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 8 2010, 02:06 PM~17728138
> *plus you gotta pull it out  :biggrin:
> *


 :0. That's wack ill jus wait for u then :biggrin:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

What up !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Jun 10 2010, 02:17 PM~17749791
> *What up !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie never seen u at bbb I been jus workin on dads 79. Lic and swim tryin save a lil cash up :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 4 2010, 05:40 AM~17693758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


set up looks good, did you make those olds emblems on the hold downs out of that "Paisa" stick on chrome or are they metal? the look good :thumbsup:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 10 2010, 12:44 PM~17750063
> *Sup homie never seen u at bbb I been jus workin on dads 79. Lic and swim tryin save a lil cash up  :biggrin:
> *


I seen you I was with danny and derek standing behind your car when you pulled up with the truck


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON+Jun 10 2010, 02:50 PM~17750092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man and ya I had some extra and I was makin the new hold downs and was like y not lol 
:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Jun 10 2010, 03:46 PM~17750551
> *I seen you I was with danny and derek standing behind your car when you pulled up with the truck
> *


Y didn't u say something!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17748972
> *:0. That's wack ill jus wait for u then  :biggrin:
> *


everyone said you was gonna get another frame :uh: i offered it to someone else  but ill let you know


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 12 2010, 07:24 PM~17769680
> *everyone said you was gonna get another frame  :uh:  i offered it to someone else   but ill let you know
> *


 :0 lil charlie was talkin about one but he said his deal feel though  so im still frameless :tears: :tears:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 14 2010, 12:21 PM~17782071
> *:wave:
> *


Wats up homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

tat looks good Adam doing some bad ass shit


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 14 2010, 08:24 PM~17786229
> *tat looks good Adam doing some  bad ass shit
> *


Thanks bro how u been havnt seen u in seems forever :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 14 2010, 06:50 PM~17785899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece bro.....Warning that tatt wont stop till it hits ur wrists hahahahahah....very addicting :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 26 2010, 10:31 AM~17892196
> *Nice piece bro.....Warning that tatt wont stop till it hits ur wrists hahahahahah....very addicting :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: lucky my wrist are down it hurt the most was on the shoulder on the fron going towards my chest hurt like a mofo and it jus went a lil onto it hahaha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2010, 10:34 PM~18168929
> *ttt
> *


Thanks homie! :0. Its een a while since I posted well I got my new job and I'm redoig the cutlass and buyin some new goodies :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 29 2010, 10:25 AM~18172622
> *Thanks homie!  :0. Its een a while since I posted well I got my new job and I'm redoig the cutlass and buyin some new goodies :biggrin:
> *


damn bro your redoing it again and Im still on my 1st go around :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 29 2010, 10:25 AM~18172622
> *Thanks homie!  :0. Its een a while since I posted well I got my new job and I'm redoig the cutlass and buyin some new goodies :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully your gonna have less in the trunk and keep it low. :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 29 2010, 11:17 AM~18173328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up homie :cheesy: 




And now jus a few more :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2010, 12:02 PM~18215629
> *Cause I get tired of it and wana try to improve or jus go a different route  :cheesy:
> 
> Dads covering the low I wana play a lil  :cheesy:
> ...


I change my mind every week so the build gets longer :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18215872
> *I change my mind every week so the build gets longer :uh:
> *


I feel u there the window looks badass thou and atleast ur all doing it the first time :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 3 2010, 12:02 PM~18215629
> * I wana play a lil  :cheesy:
> 
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18474204
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got a new 1 inch pump for the cutty and a new motor and i still have some more lil things for it :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 4 2010, 04:56 AM~18224273
> *I feel u there the window looks badass thou and atleast ur all doing it the first time  :cheesy:
> *


thanks... and I guess you do have a point


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2010, 10:17 PM~18706556
> *thanks... and I guess you do have a point
> *


ya cause now im down a car again tryin to make it wat i wanted orngnaly but atleast i got to roll it a while


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

watup supafly i was checkin out your thread and i must say it turned out badass, I was wondering if you still have the og carb on the engine or did you swap it when adding the chrome aircleaner because i was told id have to get a after market carb in mine to hook all the vaccum lines to.and also how did u run your pcv valve?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 1 2010, 10:45 AM~18711273
> *watup supafly i was checkin out your thread and i must say it turned out badass, I was wondering if you still have the og carb on the engine or did you swap it when adding the chrome aircleaner because i was told id have to get a after market carb in mine to hook all the vaccum lines to.and also how did u run your pcv valve?
> *


He is still running the stock carb the bottom back of the air cleane has a port for the pcv vavle. The air cleaner was fron elderbrock hope this helps.


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2010, 06:25 PM~18713373
> *He is still running the stock carb the bottom back of the air cleane has a port for the pcv vavle. The air cleaner was fron elderbrock hope this helps.
> *


thanks, i appreciate the info, ya wouldnt happen to have the part # would ya?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 1 2010, 04:03 PM~18713648
> *thanks, i appreciate the info, ya wouldnt happen to have the part # would ya?
> *


Not right off when Supa gets home i'll have him look


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks La Lo, by the way nice lincoln


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2010, 08:14 PM~18706523
> *got a new 1 inch pump for the cutty and a new motor and i still have some more lil things for it  :0
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 1 2010, 05:50 PM~18714375
> *Thanks La Lo, by the way nice lincoln
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 1 2010, 12:45 PM~18711273
> *watup supafly i was checkin out your thread and i must say it turned out badass, I was wondering if you still have the og carb on the engine or did you swap it when adding the chrome aircleaner because i was told id have to get a after market carb in mine to hook all the vaccum lines to.and also how did u run your pcv valve?
> *


Naw stock carb and I got it from auto zone it jus has a little nippe on the bottom for the line and the other hose and box u jus get rid of :biggrin: and thanks alot homie with it would be junk without my dad


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Oct 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18714937
> *  :cheesy:
> *


Mega props to u homie thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dad let me get a hold of one of the old helments 
































new motor








think im going to have to extend them some 








get the back up quite a bit higher
















i doubt im going to use em cause i got blanks and CCE blocks but i got the matchin set


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

keep us posted looks good...need to get on the ball with mine


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 7 2010, 12:07 PM~18759446
> *keep us posted looks good...need to get on the ball with mine
> *


Im just glad im off lay off so ill be able start on it again :biggrin:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2010, 10:23 AM~18759570
> *Im just glad im off lay off so ill be able start on it again :biggrin:
> *


i know what you mean i just lost my good job at ft knox....im working back at a previous employer....lost a bunch of income when that happened but im still working


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

tight tat


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks homie and im glad they finall called me back


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 13 2010, 05:34 AM~18797650
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking good homie


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2010, 10:43 AM~18758663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



movin on up :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Oct 13 2010, 07:34 AM~18797650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks bro alot more then this is going down i know u know a few things lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey I wana thank Chris and Troy so much for helpin me out today thanks alot guys and it was awesome jus chillen with u all !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

you aint done yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

fool im going lifestyle status lol :0 :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2010, 03:11 PM~18827721
> *Hey I wana thank Chris and Troy so much for helpin me out today thanks alot guys and it was awesome jus chillen with u all !! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: they good people


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 21 2010, 07:28 AM~18868651
> *:thumbsup: they good people
> *


X100 very good people wish more people around here was like that :biggrin: :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2010, 08:10 AM~18868817
> *X100  very  good people wish more people around here was like that :biggrin:  :0
> *


i agree 1000000000000000000000000000000000000%


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18864997
> *fool im going lifestyle status lol  :0  :0
> *


Lifestyle doesnt have hoppers. lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

looks good brah.....i'm still looking for something to work on lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 21 2010, 08:28 AM~18868651
> *:thumbsup: they good people
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Oct 21 2010, 08:15 AM~18868841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know wtf!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18873763
> *Its top secret lol
> 
> *


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

still have this clean all chrome 3 pump setup and i mean full setup. batt. and all hit me up....(502)773-0319 Danny


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 22 2010, 03:08 AM~18877811
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

How's the airbrushing coming along?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 30 2010, 11:15 PM~18949966
> *How's the airbrushing coming along?
> *


whats up man its going pretty good jus tryin to get thous basics down but man all the info u got me was badass i was going send u a message yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18951470
> *whats up man its going pretty good jus tryin to get thous basics down but man all the info u got me was badass i was going send u a message yesterday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sounds good! Yeah hit me up whenever.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 31 2010, 10:32 AM~18951611
> *Sounds good! Yeah hit me up whenever.
> *


heck ya homie! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Before it gets re done again :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

One of many nw toys :cheesy: 












thank u troy












going to ghetto ranch to be fixed up in morning :0


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 5 2010, 04:12 PM~18996422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:buttkick::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick: get to work!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 6 2010, 05:38 AM~18999870
> *:buttkick::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick: get to work!
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 6 2010, 08:04 AM~18999923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick::buttkick::ninja:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

ok fool..........i'm officially starting on it today and this week is gonna be in the 70s so its shouldnt take very long at all


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 7 2010, 10:06 AM~19006423
> *ok fool..........i'm officially starting on it today and this week is gonna be in the 70s so its shouldnt take very long at all
> *



:h5:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:    :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Orderd some stuff. :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good duperfly :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a safe Happy New Year!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Immmm back!!! secret squirrel shit is going down :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 21 2011, 12:29 PM~19922615
> *Immmm back!!! secret squirrel shit is going down :cheesy:
> *


you hopping this year bro?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 21 2011, 11:30 AM~19922626
> *you hopping this year bro?
> *


Maybe :0


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking Good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

John and Whitney

































John on the switch


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20009329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dad it was awesome hopin 23 years later after u did at the firat carl casper .. I needa thank lee and john m for allll there help gettin the cutty ready this jus the beganing :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Your welcome and i was smiling ear to ear with pride. I also would like to thank all those who helped get you there.


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

pics look great bro, glad u got to get it off tha ground a lil bit and keep it together..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20009329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Mar 3 2011, 09:15 PM~20009969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie were u been?? :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dad u notice u mom and justin are in the background of the one pic lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> Thanks dad it means alot to me cause I always b in love with cars because of u and to make u proud means alot.....and the fact I hoped higher then u  :0 :biggrin:
> Yeah you did but I challege you to a hop off my Linc against the cutty nose up BIOOOTCH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20009329
> *
> 
> 
> ...










naw j/p car looked good tommy :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 4 2011, 09:21 AM~20013296
> *yeah i'm the blob in the middle
> *


Lets nose up lol Im so glad u got ur juice :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2011, 05:34 PM~20016025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whoa whoa I was over 20 inchs :cheesy: thanks buddy I missed seeing ur car


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BBAC8ft5rI
John hopping at Casper


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

NICE! Tha cutty's puttin in werk!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20022953
> *NICE! Tha cutty's puttin in werk!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks homie I need some airbrushin done wink wink


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 5 2011, 05:45 PM~20023910
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: thanks homie I need some airbrushin done wink wink
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 3 2011, 08:31 PM~20009601
> *Thanks dad it was awesome hopin 23 years later after u did at the firat carl casper ..
> *


That is absolutely awesome.

Keep working on the ride homie, you have done a great job thus far ! :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 4 2011, 09:28 PM~20017919
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BBAC8ft5rI
> John hopping at Casper
> *


Looking good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 6 2011, 02:46 AM~20025931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 8 2011, 08:24 AM~20041699
> *So when.u comin to hang out lol
> Thabks a ton bro  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



Working right now....hopefully will get enough $ to put a little down on a pad.....I'll let you know though


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 9 2011, 12:30 AM~20047557
> *Working right now....hopefully will get enough $ to put a little down on a pad.....I'll let you know though
> *


I feel ya I jus moved out I miss the garge


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2011, 08:45 AM~20058445
> *I feel ya I jus moved out I miss the garge
> *


A garage is a must.....that's why I haven't lived in an apartment for years....always got into a house with some kind of garage or work area.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 12 2011, 01:47 AM~20073004
> *A garage is a must.....that's why I haven't lived in an apartment for years....always got into a house with some kind of garage or work area.
> *


I no I got tge cutty in one but im lookun for a house with a nice lil 2 car


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

hadda make a new profile :thumbsdown:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Supafly_1986 said:


> hadda make a new profile :thumbsdown:


I just looked at this topic yesterday and wondered where the hell you went.


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

right here  i been blowin all my money on my daily impala cutty been on back burnner for a while  but not no more im ready to start gettin stuff done and i think maybe this weekend go get a new trunk and doors


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Supafly_1986 said:


> right here  i been blowin all my money on my daily impala cutty been on back burnner for a while  but not no more im ready to start gettin stuff done and i think maybe this weekend go get a new trunk and doors


I hope your not trying to fix up that Impala. lol

Why do you need a new trunk and doors?


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

Only thing ive done is black it all out billet grill and found some 22s im puttin on it then done but for cutty if ima hop it a lil I wana a fastet way in the trunk and also if batt isnt fully charged it wont open same with doors I need my handels  or maybe jus fix the doors better idn yet


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Supafly_1986 said:


> *Only thing ive done is black it all out billet grill and found some 22s im puttin on it *then done but for cutty if ima hop it a lil I wana a fastet way in the trunk and also if batt isnt fully charged it wont open same with doors I need my handels  or maybe jus fix the doors better idn yet


Sounds like you blacked yourself out too. :roflmao:

You have power windows right? Run a switch to roll the window down from inside the trunk. Power it off of the first battery to your hydraulics. Thats what I did to mine but I still have the keyhole on my trunk. Your dad gave me that idea for my shaved doors.


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

:rofl::rofl: :rofl: that was nice

but dad has some awesome ideas "sometimes" lol  i was thinkin of doin a back up im jus a afraid if i mess around hoppin ima lock myself out and look even dumber then breakin something but i have always though my shaved doors kinda made the car


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Supafly_1986 said:


> :rofl::rofl: :rofl: that was nice
> 
> but dad has some awesome ideas "sometimes" lol  i was thinkin of doin a back up im jus a afraid if i mess around hoppin ima lock myself out and look even dumber then breakin something but i have always though my shaved doors kinda made the car


you're smart dude, make something like new cars have where if you're locked in the trunk you pull the tab and it unlocks. Hang it outside when you hop for quick access (for fires, etc.) and put something in there to unlock your door from the trunk. You tuck the tab in when you're not hopping, I could probably help you figure a way to do it out.


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats not a bad idea at all I jus get so frustated at not being able to get in my car sometimes I jus didnt wana mess with it.. But I like that idea cause I love how my trunk came out and my doors wat did u have in mind for the doors jus a back up push button? Id kinda like to have it were I can get n my car and trunk without a single bit of juice in the battery almost like ur idea for trunk but ones for doors also.. As long as I dont gotta break into my own car no more id be happy lol


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

But im deffently redoin jus about everything on the car ive learned so much from my work that I know I have the abilty to make a much cleaner car then wat I have now


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate postin from phone


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Supafly_1986 said:


> Thats not a bad idea at all I jus get so frustated at not being able to get in my car sometimes I jus didnt wana mess with it.. But I like that idea cause I love how my trunk came out and my doors wat did u have in mind for the doors jus a back up push button? Id kinda like to have it were I can get n my car and trunk without a single bit of juice in the battery almost like ur idea for trunk but ones for doors also.. As long as I dont gotta break into my own car no more id be happy lol


you got poppers on your door right? because the handles are shaved. I will think of something.


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> you got poppers on your door right? because the handles are shaved. I will think of something.


Ya some like 60 pull strenght poppers 2


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

take a hood release cable and run it thru the door to the inner fender panel then you just have to pull on it to open your doors. like Jro had


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

u think we should still replace the one door or jus fix it ?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

La Lo said:


> take a hood release cable and run it thru the door to the inner fender panel then you just have to pull on it to open your doors. like Jro had


I like that idea, my grandpa used to do shit like that.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Supafly_1986 said:


> u think we should still replace the one door or jus fix it ?


be easier to replace the passenger door


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

La Lo said:


> be easier to replace the passenger door


Ya I like the old school idea now all I need is someone to shave my door umm who would love me enough to do this... Wink wink dad lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

the day after casper were droppen your frame off to be finished an we need to get a few lil knick knack things for your new motor too so we can get it together b4 summer so u can come out the basement an ride


----------



## Supafly_1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

sounds awesome and u no im down id like to be able to get the motor to moms and dads so i can clean it up and paint it and once the process gets started i can go ahead and start getting the cutty ready for frame swap but i got another ??????? get rid of the air conditioner or keep?!? idc i like rollin with windows down but with whit and if i need defrost i kinda feel like keepin em idn wat u all think.. and dad i know thats a yes :rofl:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

I told you that was up to you i just want to see it done


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Tommy you aren't done yet :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ics:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

is this painted trublue pearl?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes it is over a white base.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

dam i remember seein this build a few years ago when u were first starting uffin: came out good homie.. looks alot like mine :biggrin:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Supaf|y in the Ky;3973949 said:


> OK heres when the wheel fell off not proud but its a lesson i wasnt happy


Sucks when that happens .. Its happend to me while i was driving down the street


----------

